# Playstation classic



## scroeffie (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 18, 2018)

...I can't wait until modders get their hands on them and figure out how to add the good games to it. And for someone to start selling compatible dualshock style controllers.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 23, 2018)

It seems the scalpers have gotten a nasty surprise. Median winning auction is about $60


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 23, 2018)

I understand it’s “classic” but to omit analog, scan lines, and decent games just leads me to think that either there will be a second or even third version featuring different peripherals and games, or (more likely) the hackers will DEFINITELY do what nintendont... I mean sonydont XD.

Use any usb controller, add any games you want, external hdd support... cough.. aim track or dolphin bar... cough... would be great


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 24, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I understand it’s “classic” but to omit analog, scan lines, and decent games just leads me to think that either there will be a second or even third version featuring different peripherals and games, or (more likely) the hackers will DEFINITELY do what nintendont... I mean sonydont XD.
> 
> Use any usb controller, add any games you want, external hdd support... cough.. aim track or dolphin bar... cough... would be great


this is all very valid and well thought out criticism. A lot of people seem to go banana's over the emulator being used but the lack of some honest to goodness basic features hurts this device more than anything. still i think its only going to be a matter of time before people correct the issues with this unit.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm on a "Wait and see" mentality. It does seem that Sony has not put in the touches that Nintendo did and the collection of games available is... not exactly the classics. Plus Sony has a long history of locking things down tighter than a nun's knickers so there's no guarantee or it might be a while before we see improvements.


I got to be honest, pretty much ALL of the micro consoles made in response to the NES and SNES classics have been a bit disappointing.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 25, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I understand it’s “classic” but to omit analog, scan lines, and decent games just leads me to think that either there will be a second or even third version featuring different peripherals and games, or (more likely) the hackers will DEFINITELY do what nintendont... I mean sonydont XD.
> 
> Use any usb controller, add any games you want, external hdd support... cough.. aim track or dolphin bar... cough... would be great


Scanlines never look right on emulators. Looks nothing like what a CRT does. 

Most people don’t own Analogue TV’s anymore. So they are sticking with HDMI. Anolouge is only for enthusiasts.


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 1, 2018)

So some hackers must have received the PS Classic by now and taken it apart bit by bit. So why ist there still no info about its hackableness? I am a little bit unpatient here  USB Host Mod would be cool!
I run PCSX in my Snes Mini already with about 140 games and performance and compatibility is really nice I think!


----------



## fille (Dec 1, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Scanlines never look right on emulators. Looks nothing like what a CRT does.
> 
> Most people don’t own Analogue TV’s anymore. So they are sticking with HDMI. Anolouge is only for enthusiasts.




Yep,i own 2x 14'' sony trinitron crt and 1x 32'' sony trinitron and 3x sony 2730qm Pvm monitor special for retro consoles.
And i have a lot of retro game consoles.
Its just better to play for example a psx on a crt then on a hdmi tv,like its better to play for example ps3 on hdmi.


----------



## Sphaa (Dec 1, 2018)

PS classic teardown:
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2018-playstation-mini-teardown


----------



## evilone (Dec 1, 2018)

Mine should arrive on Monday, im really curious when we can add more games


----------



## Jayro (Dec 1, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Scanlines never look right on emulators. Looks nothing like what a CRT does.
> 
> Most people don’t own Analogue TV’s anymore. So they are sticking with HDMI. Anolouge is only for enthusiasts.


That's because TVs used triad sub-pixel grouping. LCDs use a uniform grouping. Except for Samsung, their LCDs use the triad approach, making pixel art look kinda shitty.


----------



## Sphaa (Dec 1, 2018)

For those that want a good picture of the motherboard:
https://hd.tudocdn.net/807066?w=5000


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 1, 2018)

ameisenmann said:


> So some hackers must have received the PS Classic by now and taken it apart bit by bit. So why ist there still no info about its hackableness? I am a little bit unpatient here  USB Host Mod would be cool!
> I run PCSX in my Snes Mini already with about 140 games and performance and compatibility is really nice I think!




Nice love a copy of your setup to put on mine lol hint hint hint shhhhh


----------



## cdcrossy (Dec 1, 2018)

mine came this morning now i have a relationship with f5 till a way of adding games comes out


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 1, 2018)

so apparently same internals as an acer iconia.
im scheduled to receive mine soon too. lol just checked tracking so apparently today.


----------



## cdcrossy (Dec 1, 2018)

yeh dpd delivered mine i was suprised


----------



## yadspi (Dec 1, 2018)

Dunno, I have a hacked PSTV with dualshocks 3 controllers....it still a Sony pruduct, the controllers are basically DualShocks 1 and the emulation is better, you can put a 128GB mini USB Flash drive. Unless hackers make it better than a PSTV I don't see a reason to ever buy one.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 1, 2018)

Jayro said:


> That's because TVs used triad sub-pixel grouping. LCDs use a uniform grouping. Except for Samsung, their LCDs use the triad approach, making pixel art look kinda shitty.


If they used Shadow Mask. I have a Sony PVM and it’s Apature Grill.

There are shaders for both types but they don’t look like my PVM.

I have a Samsung LCD. It’s a VA panel and it has straight rectangle pixels. I don’t know what you mean by triad approach, since pixles on many VA, TN, and IPS is triad RGB unless you want the diamond approach.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 1, 2018)

oof.... I felt that. i just booted some of the pal games and it does feel jarring. ugghhhhh....
its sad cuz for 5 minutes i did feel nostalgic. it even had the good ol new psone smell 
time to shove a screw driver to this thing and see whats up.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 1, 2018)

yadspi said:


> Dunno, I have a hacked PSTV with dualshocks 3 controllers....it still a Sony pruduct, the controllers are basically DualShocks 1 and the emulation is better, you can put a 128GB mini USB Flash drive. Unless hackers make it better than a PSTV I don't see a reason to ever buy one.


to be a fair a homebrew wii u can do better than an nes classic but people still bought it in droves. however i will say that using pal titles for this was monumentaly stupid.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I understand it’s “classic” but to omit analog, scan lines, and decent games just leads me to think that either there will be a second or even third version featuring different peripherals and games, or (more likely) the hackers will DEFINITELY do what nintendont... I mean sonydont XD.
> 
> Use any usb controller, add any games you want, external hdd support... cough.. aim track or dolphin bar... cough... would be great



Don't forget forcing PAL games being another bad decision. 50 Hz runs badly on here.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 2, 2018)

Once we hack it it'll be flawless.... I mean we can do so much with the SNES classic.
-Dualshock support (highly likely)
-New games (duh)
-All NTSC games (sure)
-background music? Maybe...
-shaders, resolution hack
...

I don't understand the hate towards plug and play systems. I mean, yeah we can emulate everything on anything nowadays. I see people pay for a PSX case for their pie... why would paying for a whole product be bad?

Also who has a PSTV? Who still has a PS3? I know many people do, but it's still not many. PSVita TV/PSTV wasn't such a success. Even the vita wasn't...


----------



## yadspi (Dec 2, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> to be a fair a homebrew wii u can do better than an nes classic but people still bought it in droves. however i will say that using pal titles for this was monumentaly stupid.


I get your point but in that case the controller and hardware was different and bigger...the PSTV is the size of a Pi and uses the original controller WITH analog and it has partial real PSX hardware.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't forget forcing PAL games being another bad decision. 50 Hz runs badly on here.


It runs badly everywhere. 50hz hasn't been used in ages in Europe but i do see a lot of people pressuming that. Not saying you do but youtubers like rgt85 do


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It runs badly everywhere. 50hz hasn't been used in ages in Europe but i do see a lot of people pressuming that. Not saying you do but youtubers like rgt85 do



There is absolutely no reason for them to use PAL ISO images in regions that never used it. Sony is just being stupid. And PCSX ReARMed isn't that great on anything but weak CPUs.


----------



## fille (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It runs badly everywhere. 50hz hasn't been used in ages in Europe but i do see a lot of people pressuming that. Not saying you do but youtubers like rgt85 do




That rgt85 guy is an idiot,like we here in euozone play still on 50hz,that was in the '80s,and his video's its like he is on 1gr of speed,i never hear a guy speaking as fast as that guy.
Its just sony that mades bad decisions.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There is absolutely no reason for them to use PAL ISO images in regions that never used it. Sony is just being stupid. And PCSX ReARMed isn't that great on anything but weak CPUs.


There's also no reason to use pal images in Europe seeing no tv's run in 50hz anymore and haven't done so in ages. My tv even runs at 100hz


----------



## fille (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> There's also no reason to use pal images in Europe seeing no tv's run in 50hz anymore and haven't done so in ages. My tv even runs at 100hz



I own 3x 2730 pvms and 2x 14'' trinitron crt's,and they run in pal 50hz and ntsc 60hz.
The problem whas that you buyed a pal region snes for example you played 50hz,cause those mods that exist now where not possible.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> There's also no reason to use pal images in Europe seeing no tv's run in 50hz anymore and haven't done so in ages. My tv even runs at 100hz


We have flatscreen TV’s that support 50hz in American. I bought a 120hz display in 2015 and it supports 24, 25, 30, 50, 60, 72, 75hz. For some reason it doesn’t support 120hz in PC mode I ran an EDID check. I probably could force it with an app but maybe I might break my TV. Too scared to check and waste money.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

fille said:


> I own 3x 2730 pvms and 2x 14'' trinitron crt's,and they run in pal 50hz and ntsc 60hz.
> The problem whas that you buyed a pal region snes for example you played 50hz,cause those mods that exist now where not possible.


Crt's do but i was talking about the last 20 years. Not a single tv runs now in 50hz so it's pointless to even include pal images for the european region.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> There's also no reason to use pal images in Europe seeing no tv's run in 50hz anymore and haven't done so in ages. My tv even runs at 100hz


50 Hz refresh rates or even PSX PAL games are useless in 2018.  The games that are PAL on the PSX Classic don't even need multiple languages to navigate really.  Sony sucks big time.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> We have flatscreen TV’s that support 50hz in American. I bought a 120hz display in 2015 and it supports 24, 25, 30, 60, 72, 75hz. For some reason it doesn’t support 120hz in PC mode I ran an EDID check. I probably could force it with an app but maybe I might break my TV. Too scared to check and waste money.


Ofcourse, a 4k tv runs everything below 4k and a 144hz monitor runs everything below 144hz. I really don't get your point ?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Ofcourse, a 4k tv runs everything below 4k and a 144hz monitor runs everything below 144hz. I really don't get your point ?


It’s a 1080p display.

Your flat screen displays should support 50hz. You said not a single display supports 50hz but that’s not true. We haven’t been limited by region frame rates ever since flat screens came out.


----------



## fille (Dec 2, 2018)

Those company's like microsoft-sony and nintendo make sometimes ridicilous decisions where i have my concers.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> It’s a 1080p display.
> 
> Your flat screen displays should support 50hz. You said not a single display supports 50hz but that’s not true. We haven’t been limited by region frame rates ever since flat screens came out.


I did not say that. Read again. Your argument doesn't even make sense. It's always support up to and everything below. That's basic knowledge. What are you trying to get at ? Is it that ur trying to pull something out of context just to win a bullshit argument that doesn't even make sense ?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> There's also no reason to use pal images in Europe seeing no tv's run in 50hz anymore and haven't done so in ages. My tv even runs at 100hz


You said no TV runs runs in 50hz anymore.

Unless you are talking about no content has been made in 50hz anymore which is different from no tv.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You said no TV runs runs in 50hz anymore.
> 
> Unless you are talking about no content has been made in 50hz anymore which is different from no tv.


Ur pulling it out of context. Like i said, it's always supports up to and everything below. That is basic knowledge. Go troll somebody else


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 2, 2018)

That video at 8:50 in, PCSX ReARMed can't even emulate the battle swirl properly  Something even ePSXe has emulated correctly for years. Sony failed hard.



SG854 said:


> It’s a 1080p display.
> 
> Your flat screen displays should support 50hz. You said not a single display supports 50hz but that’s not true. We haven’t been limited by region frame rates ever since flat screens came out.



50 Hz is useless in 2018, and no PSX games ever used the PAL's 576 line resolution, most games never did.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Ofcourse, a 4k tv runs everything below 4k and a 144hz monitor runs everything below 144hz. I really don't get your point ?


4K doesn’t support everything below. Some newer displays got rid of 240p support and would show nothing, it would say no signal.



kumikochan said:


> I did not say that. Read again. Your argument doesn't even make sense. It's always support up to and everything below. That's basic knowledge. What are you trying to get at ? Is it that ur trying to pull something out of context just to win a bullshit argument that doesn't even make sense ?


Pal won’t run on NTSC CRT’s. You won’t see anything properly unless you get a video converter. So no having a higher Hz doesn’t support everything below properly unless it’s a multi system TV that does support it.

It does make sense because 24fps movies has to do 3:2 pull down to be displayed on a 60hz display properly. 60hz can’t display 24fps properly or it will get out of sync. It has to be a 120hz display or a multiple of 24 to display it properly without judder. So it doesn’t support everything below correctly and has to go through tv processing.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> 4K doesn’t support everything below. Some newer displays got rid of 240p support and would show nothing, it would say no signal.
> 
> 
> Pal won’t run on NTSC CRT’s. You won’t see anything properly unless you get a video converter. So no having a higher Hz doesn’t support everything below properly unless it’s a multi system TV that does support it.
> ...


Yes it does. It supports lower resolutions. Basic knowledge. To come back at your original argument wich was bullshit by the way and i'll give you an example why that is.
''our flat screen displays should support 50hz. You said not a single display supports 50hz but that’s not true. We haven’t been limited by region frame rates ever since flat screens came out.'' wich was your argument against me is basically the same as i would be saying '' i can't go on anymore, i just hit a brick wall'' and you then being like where's the wall ??? You claimed there was a wall but i can't see one ? It's literally 100 percent the same as your argument wich is bullshit. Like i said go troll somebody else


----------



## SG854 (Dec 2, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Yes it does. It supports lower resolutions. Basic knowledge. To come back at your original argument wich was bullshit by the way and i'll give you an example why that is.
> ''our flat screen displays should support 50hz. You said not a single display supports 50hz but that’s not true. We haven’t been limited by region frame rates ever since flat screens came out.'' wich was your argument against me is basically the same as i would be saying '' i can't go on anymore, i just hit a brick wall'' and you then being like where's the wall ??? You claimed there was a wall but i can't see one ? It's literally 100 percent the same as your argument wich is bullshit. Like i said go troll somebody else


Not all TV’s properly supports the lower 240p resolution. Some people are forced to use upscalers.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...not_support_sness_240p_output/#ampf=undefined

You confuse me with your second part. There is a wall and it’s whatever your display supports. There are region hz and modern displays supports different regions no problem.  I can enjoy all the pal games I want.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Not all TV’s properly supports the lower 240p resolution. Some people are forced to use upscalers.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.re...not_support_sness_240p_output/#ampf=undefined
> 
> You confuse me with your second part. There is a wall and it’s whatever your display supports. There are region hz and modern displays supports different regions no problem.  I can enjoy all the pal games I want.


Jezus, ur one annoying kid trying to have the last word pulling everything out of context and being a stupid troll. Not gonna argue with you, enjoy ur trolling


----------



## gameus (Dec 2, 2018)

I received mine a day early. Does anyone know how we could get a jump start on this thing? I don't have really any experience with GNU/Linux. Anything I could be trying? 

I read the tear down article, and I'm excited for the fact that there are USB ports on the front, which could possibly mean expandable storage, wifi/bluetooth adapters, etc... And since it uses a samsung eMMC chip, someone with the right tiny soldering skills could easily upgrade the storage themselves.


----------



## Pikapichu (Dec 2, 2018)

gameus said:


> I received mine a day early. Does anyone know how we could get a jump start on this thing? I don't have really any experience with GNU/Linux. Anything I could be trying?
> 
> I read the tear down article, and I'm excited for the fact that there are USB ports on the front, which could possibly mean expandable storage, wifi/bluetooth adapters, etc... And since it uses a samsung eMMC chip, someone with the right tiny soldering skills could easily upgrade the storage themselves.



Nice! How are you liking it so far? I don’t know much about GNU/Linux either. I would start by plugging it into a PC and seeing if Windows recognizes it as any sort of device. From there, maybe someone here can give you some advice on how to further dig into it.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

It wont even power from my laptop it just blinks red for a second.
Does it power off laptop power for anyone else?

How would one go about dumping the flash if we cant get device support.


----------



## skydancer93 (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't understand why anyone gives a fuck about this thing when you can buy a PS3 for the same price or cheaper and be able to play every PS1 game and after hacking can play every PS1 game on the PSN store?


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

Arm cores make great retroarch machines. It'd be nice to have a playstation with all the ps1 games i want next to my ps2 and ps3 that do the same
If you don't want it fine but stfu and let us have our fun.
I'm enjoying it so far its a nice little machine. plays well.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 3, 2018)

skydancer93 said:


> I don't understand why anyone gives a fuck about this thing when you can buy a PS3 for the same price or cheaper and be able to play every PS1 game and after hacking can play every PS1 game on the PSN store?


Oh sit down and shut up. There's always some tool like you. There's a perfectly justified reason to purchase a device like this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Oh sit down and shut up. There's always some tool like you. There's a perfectly justified reason to purchase a device like this.



Especially once it gets hacked and replaced with a superior emulator and/or non PAL ISO images 



MutantMecha said:


> Arm cores make great retroarch machines. It'd be nice to have a playstation with all the ps1 games i want next to my ps2 and ps3 that do the same
> If you don't want it fine but stfu and let us have our fun.
> I'm enjoying it so far its a nice little machine. plays well.



Sure they do, provided the emulators used in ARM devices are actually properly optimized. In this case, the emulator is badly optimized, hell, they butchered the FF7 battle swirl, it looks like vomit.


----------



## skydancer93 (Dec 3, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Oh sit down and shut up. There's always some tool like you. There's a perfectly justified reason to purchase a device like this.



How am I a "tool" when I'm asking why anyone would by a shitty device like this with such poor performance when there are better options out there? Especially when the SNES Classic has it beat on PSX performance?


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

Were adults yo we could buy as many useless devices as we want.
Its not productive to have to justify our purchase its our own money.

Seriously tho can someone else plug it into their pc so i can find out if its just me that cant power it from a laptop


----------



## gameus (Dec 3, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Were adults yo we could buy as many useless devices as we want.
> Its not productive to have to justify our purchase its our own money.
> 
> Seriously tho can someone else plug it into their pc so i can find out if its just me that cant power it from a laptop



Can confirm that I had the same issues. As soon as I plugged it into the wall it powered on properly. The thing was probably meant to detect data pins or something. PC never detected it and I couldn't find anything in the device manager.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

Is their anyway to get it into FEL mode then is it time to hunt down info on the processor?
This is pretty devilish on sonys end.
Normally devices have some way of flashing the boot rom they do so in the factory unless their flashing it prior to soldering it.


----------



## gameus (Dec 3, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Is their anyway to get it into FEL mode then is it time to hunt down info on the processor?
> This is pretty devilish on sonys end.
> Normally devices have some way of flashing the boot rom they do so in the factory unless their flashing it prior to soldering it.



I have no idea how they flashed it. Here's an interesting tear down article. https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2018-playstation-mini-teardown

The CPU is a MediaTek A35. Pretty low end CPU when it comes to mobile hardware, but perfect for something like the PS Classic. 1GB RAM, 16GB flash storage. The motherboard was custom designed by Sony, so who knows when the flashing process occurs for sure. I have no idea how to put it in recovery mode, but I'll tinker with holding specific button combos while plugging it into a computer.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

This looks suspiciously like an un-populated usb pinout


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2018)

gameus said:


> I have no idea how they flashed it. Here's an interesting tear down article. https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2018-playstation-mini-teardown
> 
> The CPU is a MediaTek A35. Pretty low end CPU when it comes to mobile hardware, but perfect for something like the PS Classic. 1GB RAM, 16GB flash storage. The motherboard was custom designed by Sony, so who knows when the flashing process occurs for sure. I have no idea how to put it in recovery mode, but I'll tinker with holding specific button combos while plugging it into a computer.



It's a shame the emulators runs like shit on here though. Bad reverb, slowdown/inconsistent framerate, juddering, bad framebuffer. Sony was lazy. Oh and the audio tempo goes up
and down

Source: Digital Foundry


Edit: Pic attached from video showing how badly emulated FF7 is, looks like someone smeared vaseline on the screen lol


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 3, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> This looks suspiciously like an un-populated usb pinout


thats because it is. and i can tell you that i already noticed something interesting but nothing to write home about yet.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

cool good to know.
It'd be cool if someone with soldering skills could tinker with it. Maybe get a data connection.
Im tempted to open mine up and scan the board. I think ill let it stay factory fresh for abit.
If the mod requires a soldering iron most people probably wont touch it.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 3, 2018)

all im saying right now. 

also for the interested. i have a usb device that acts as storage and it tells you if it has been mounted based on its led blinking pattern. it looks like the 2 ports in the front do mount usb storage devices. useless for now but interesting non the less.


----------



## aerios169 (Dec 3, 2018)

bahh i prefer to use nintendo switch with retroarch, is the same emulator as mini psx


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 3, 2018)

If we have usb storage as an option that's really what i bought it for tbh.
my micro usb to usb a connector for my snes is most annoying. I've been looking into the sd solution haven't gotten a spare weekend yet tho


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2018)

aerios169 said:


> bahh i prefer to use nintendo switch with retroarch, is the same emulator as mini psx



Yeah, and I bet dollars to donuts it runs better too. The ARM CPU inside the PSX Classic is pretty low-end and PCSX ReARMed wasn't even properly optimized; the fact an emulator can run better on unofficial hardware than official hardware is hilarious.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It runs badly everywhere. 50hz hasn't been used in ages in Europe but i do see a lot of people pressuming that. Not saying you do but youtubers like rgt85 do


50Hz runs pretty much on any flatscreen TV, US, EU or anywhere else. Yes, modern gaming systems don't use "PAL vs NTSC" frequency anymore, they are usually 1080p 60hz.
The issue with PAL PSX games is that the gameplay runs slower than NTSX and for people that grew up in the PAL area, that's not an issue. In fact, for europeans the games "feel" like they did back then when we played them - arguably not really a bad thing.
For NTSC regions, that's different, though. They were used to the games running in 60hz, resulting in faster gameplay.

It's something I notice every time when running the US version of games like Super Mario Bros. 3 on any NES emulator (including the NES classic) - it runs faster, the music sounds different, etc. It just doesn't feel like what I used to play as a kid. And Sony caused the same issue for americans now - for this audience, the PAL games feel too slow and from what I could gather this affects not only a few games of the lineup but quite a considerable portion.

What would be nice to know: What mode does the PS Classic run at when playing these PAL games? Does it switch to 1080p 50Hz or does it run at 1080p 60Hz with interpolated frames? That would most likely look horrible.


----------



## captaineos (Dec 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> 50Hz runs pretty much on any flatscreen TV, US, EU or anywhere else. Yes, modern gaming systems don't use "PAL vs NTSC" frequency anymore, they are usually 1080p 60hz.
> The issue with PAL PSX games is that the gameplay runs slower than NTSX and for people that grew up in the PAL area, that's not an issue. In fact, for europeans the games "feel" like they did back then when we played them - arguably not really a bad thing.
> For NTSC regions, that's different, though. They were used to the games running in 60hz, resulting in faster gameplay.
> 
> ...


You won't believe me but the PSOne Classic just drops 50 frames into the fixed 720p60 output.  It doubles the frame delay to pad out the 50 to 60 :_S


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

captaineos said:


> You won't believe me but the PSOne Classic just drops 50 frames into the fixed 720p60 output.  It doubles the frame delay to pad out the 50 to 60 :_S


so wait.

1. it's not even 1080p? Only 720p? Wow, that's disappointing.
2. It duplicates frames to output the 50Hz video on a 60Hz display mode? Wow, that's even worse.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 3, 2018)

ok. i can say its only going to be a matter of time before someone figures it out. it IS possible get the nand to be detected on a pc. I am leaving it at that(and yes soldering required).
im pretty sure someone way smarter than me will figure out what needs to be done so not sure i want to bother from here. lol.
also this may need a more technical thread. i understand peoples desire to "vent" but every playstation classic thread turns into a hate fest on the device(i know most people believe it sucks)

anyways i dont give this long before its figured out.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> ok. i can say its only going to be a matter of time before someone figures it out. it IS possible get the nand to be detected on a pc. I am leaving it at that(and yes soldering required).
> im pretty sure someone way smarter than me will figure out what needs to be done so not sure i want to bother from here. lol.
> also this may need a more technical thread. i understand peoples desire to "vent" but every playstation classic thread turns into a hate fest on the device(i know most people believe it sucks)
> 
> anyways i dont give this long before its figured out.



Interesting, after we made alot of progress with the sega flashback its time for a new challenge. Count me in :-) Would be cool to have a thread for it.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Dec 3, 2018)

just got mine, and was surprised how big, heavy the box was considering how small the unit is, nicely built, controllers are nice, apart from no sticks, but knew that, RR4 looks meh on the big screen, really fuzzy text, plays ok, I have the real psx's so really only bought this in the hope some cool stuff will surface on hack side, so excited what future comes, and kudos for anyone that can mess with it and make it do cool things


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

Well i was testing if a ps3 controller would work on the playstation classic. At the moment its not working.. but that doesnt mean we will not get it to work. But the playstation classic controller is working on a regulaire computer.


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hekel said:


> Well i was testing if a ps3 controller would work on the playstation classic. At the moment its not working.. but that doesnt mean we will not get it to work. But the playstation classic controller is working on a regulaire computer.


how did you get the ps classic controller to run on pc?


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

thegame16 said:


> how did you get the ps classic controller to run on pc?


Plug and play, was recognized by itself.


----------



## smf (Dec 3, 2018)

skydancer93 said:


> I don't understand why anyone gives a fuck about this thing when you can buy a PS3 for the same price or cheaper and be able to play every PS1 game and after hacking can play every PS1 game on the PSN store?



I agree, but I still bought one. It arrived today but I haven't opened it.

I could download an iso and burn a cdr and run them on a real ps1, play them on ps2 with popstarter, play them on ps3, play them on pc.

It's weird, I must be some form of fan boi.


----------



## sTo0z (Dec 3, 2018)

smf said:


> I agree, but I still bought one. It arrived today but I haven't opened it.
> 
> I could download an iso and burn a cdr and run them on a real ps1, play them on ps2 with popstarter, play them on ps3, play them on pc.
> 
> It's weird, I must be some form of fan boi.



Eh, I'm with you, and know how you feel.

I own every single one of these "classic" re-release machines, no matter how bad they are. I'm a console collector and just can't help it!


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

The B Side of the Board contains a strange looking code. Its directly on the downside where the strange Looking wannabe usb pins are.. someone an idea what this could be¿


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hekel said:


> The B Side of the Board contains a strange looking code. Its directly on the downside where the strange Looking wannabe usb pins are.. someone an idea what this could be¿



looks like a Datamatrix code. Might be a serialnumber or something like a batch number/manufacturing code.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> 50Hz runs pretty much on any flatscreen TV, US, EU or anywhere else. Yes, modern gaming systems don't use "PAL vs NTSC" frequency anymore, they are usually 1080p 60hz.
> The issue with PAL PSX games is that the gameplay runs slower than NTSX and for people that grew up in the PAL area, that's not an issue. In fact, for europeans the games "feel" like they did back then when we played them - arguably not really a bad thing.
> For NTSC regions, that's different, though. They were used to the games running in 60hz, resulting in faster gameplay.
> 
> ...


Did i state anything else ? Ofcourse it does. it's always up to and everything below. That is basic knowledge. I really don't get why people keep claiming i'm saying otherwise when that is so basic knowledge. I just don't get it


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Did i state anything else ? Ofcourse it does. it's always up to and everything below. That is basic knowledge. I really don't get why people keep claiming i'm saying otherwise when that is so basic knowledge. I just don't get it


Because you did say otherwise.

I directly (and fully) quoted your post saying that "it runs badly everywhere. 50Hz hasn't been used in europe for ages" (paraphrased from memory here) to which I replied that for us europeans, the games run exactly as they did back then. They don't "run badly" for you or me.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Because you did say otherwise.
> 
> I directly (and fully) quoted your post saying that "it runs badly everywhere. 50Hz hasn't been used in europe for ages" (paraphrased from memory here) to which I replied that for us europeans, the games run exactly as they did back then. They don't "run badly" for you or me.


Because it's basic fucking knowledge. Oh sorry, next time i'll explain a bit for the people who don't understand and know basic knowledge the whole world normally knows. Next time when i say i walked through a door somebody will be like. You didn't say you opened it, wtf are you claiming you can walk through solid objects. Jezus, fuck off with that bullshit


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> Because it's basic fucking knowledge. Oh sorry, next time i'll explain a bit for the people who don't understand and know basic knowledge the whole world normally knows. Next time when i say i walked through a door somebody will be like. You didn't say you opened it, wtf are you claiming you can walk through solid objects. Jezus, fuck off with that bullshit


I apologize, apparently, you failing to write proper English sentences that people can understand is our fault. The way you act is just as I would suspect from a 14 year old. No need to throw a tantrum over it.

Maybe we can talk when you grow up. Have a good day.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I apologize, apparently, you failing to write proper English sentences that people can understand is our fault. The way you act is just as I would suspect from a 14 year old. No need to throw a tantrum over it.
> 
> Maybe we can talk when you grow up. Have a good day.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


It was a proper sentence. I can't help it that ur 2 dumb to understand anything as basic as that


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> It was a proper sentence. I can't help it that ur 2 dumb to understand anything as basic as that


I am looking forward to a proper discussion as soon as you've grown up


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 3, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> I am looking forward to a proper discussion as soon as you've grown up


same here


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> same here


nice. Just tell us when you're ready


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 3, 2018)

Boy, boys! Can we just get back on topic of PAL games being shit?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 3, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Boy, boys! Can we just get back on topic of PAL games being shit?


Not really. They are shit for the US audience, they would be nice for PAL territories if they were implemented correctly (proper 50Hz output instead of interpolation to 60Hz), as that would be what they used to play like (I.e. It would feel properly nostalgic.).

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 3, 2018)

Still not gonna bash this system and I don't regret my purchase but damn does it run slow... haha


----------



## alepman90 (Dec 3, 2018)

Got mine today, the thing is freaking cute and better made than SNES classic. emulation on otherhand eh, Tekken 3 doesn’t feel right at all and few settings to deal with. Good news is 3 USB ports.


----------



## fille (Dec 3, 2018)

http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-1028154-ps-mini-emuonpsp-et-yifanlu-sont-deja-sur-la-ps-mini.html


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

Looks like its possible to access the bootloader without soldering.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2018)

fille said:


> http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-1028154-ps-mini-emuonpsp-et-yifanlu-sont-deja-sur-la-ps-mini.html


No translation for it?


----------



## fille (Dec 3, 2018)

http://www.logic-sunrise.com/news-1028154-ps-mini-emuonpsp-et-yifanlu-sont-deja-sur-la-ps-mini.html

Beneath the first photo is a url,click on that,its a twitch video from yifan lu.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 3, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> No translation for it?


"Developers emuonpsp & yifanlu already working on PS Classic (or "mini" if you prefer)"

"A first [early] video is available: [twitch link]"

(Picture of text mode screen shows kernel messages, probably via a serial port - the last visible line shows it's being disabled during the boot process; also the device names are not the standard Linux ones, I speculate it may well be another Unix)

"The console supports generic USB [accessories] out of the box. [I don't understand the later half of the sentence, but it either means it supports USB serial adapters, or that a builtin serial port was found - probably the latter: the connector that was called an USB port earlier in this topic]"


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 3, 2018)

Can we use usb hub on PlayStation Classic so we can play with more controllers? Can we use PS4 controller via usb cable? If USB Hub can be used than maybe external USB can be used for new games. Anyone talking about hacking system? Psxfin is better emulator than PCSX emulator if you ask me but probably epsexe is even better. I somehow find psxfin favorable.

@Ryccardo there is no picture?


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Can we use usb hub on PlayStation Classic so we can play with more controllers? Can we use PS4 controller via usb cable? If USB Hub can be used than maybe external USB can be used for new games. Anyone talking about hacking system? Psxfin is better emulator than PCSX emulator if you ask me but probably epsexe is even better. I somehow find psxfin favorable.



Step by Step :-) first its running on Android and has full useable usb ports. So its possible to use hubs and other controllers. It will be possible to mount hdds (with external power source) and memory sticks. AS it runs on Android it should be possible to use another emulator. How far everything will be possible with the original Frontend is another question.. time will tell.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 3, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> @Ryccardo there is no picture?


Well, they are there in the original article 



Ryccardo said:


> also the device names are not the standard Linux ones, I speculate it may well be another Unix)


BTW, I searched for some of the on-screen text - it does seem to be Linux (most of the content comes from the iptables driver, though I don't know how used it is on other platforms), but the "0.0 1/swapper/0" is definitely not default


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 3, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Well, they are there in the original article
> 
> 
> BTW, I searched for some of the on-screen text - it does seem to be Linux (most of the content comes from the iptables driver, though I don't know how used it is on other platforms), but the "0.0 1/swapper/0" is definitely not default



It's Android actually.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 3, 2018)

Actually it is Android running a version of yocto (yocdroid).


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 3, 2018)

The Frenchman said:


> It's Android actually.


Which uses a customized Linux kernel - makes sense!


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 4, 2018)

O.o It's Android? Does that mean "fixing" it should be more straightforward then?


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow that's some good progress in a day.
So the suspicious  "usb" is actually a serial input. Lol i see 4 pins i think usb soz.
Very cool this is going well. Its fun to follow at the very least.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 4, 2018)

its usb with serial access enabled (meaning plain usb will not work). since yifan lu decided to reveal this i guess i can talk about this more comfortably (it was not me that let that cat out of the bag). the pins from left to right facing the board front are as follows:

5v, RX, TX and GND. (the same pins used in usb)


it allows serial access via an ftdi board. it will also mount the flash controller on the pc from there.
also you bunch of nuts got me all fired up now that you guys found out its android.
serial communication via putty seems possible but i hadnt tested yet. some of us have to sleep and work 

Also if Hekel claims that the bootloader can be accessed without soldering how did he do it. i am curious.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 4, 2018)

it looks like they FUCKED UP:



they claim loading an iso boots you out to unix command line... i have to try this.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 4, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Also if Hekel claims that the bootloader can be accessed without soldering how did he do it. i am curious.


Just guesses:
1- if it's U-boot (it will likely say so over serial) press enter (in the terminal) when it says so
2- the (crappy) pictures show 2 large points being shorted


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

LOL that's friken hilarious 
my keyboards don't work but this is nuts.
If we get a unix cmd prompt does that mean we can load in a file to do stuffs.
Itd be great to see the emualtor go into a softmod that can load a retroarch front end.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 4, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> LOL that's friken hilarious
> my keyboards don't work but this is nuts.
> If we get a unix cmd prompt does that mean we can load in a file to do stuffs.
> Itd be great to see the emualtor go into a softmod that can load a retroarch front end.


oh dude we can do more than that. we can copy files in and out at that point.  my keboard didnt work.


Ryccardo said:


> Just guesses:
> 1- if it's U-boot (it will likely say so over serial) press enter (in the terminal) when it says so
> 2- the (crappy) pictures show 2 large points being shorted


I was talking about Hekel I know what yifan lu did. i just cant replicate it consistently enough. I get it to mount but i am missing a step that i keep triggering but im not sure what it is.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

Their will be a mass run on logitek keyboards.
Its almost anticlimatic.
If we can load off storage then i give it a day till we have a payload and a userland exploit within a week
Its like they left the keys under the mat could this be intentional or did QA not test for this


----------



## m4xw (Dec 4, 2018)

Don't know if it was posted yet
https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/psclassic-oss/PCSX_ReARMed.html
https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/content/dam/corporate/eula/psclassic-oss/pcsx_rearmed_custom.zip


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

Time till exploit
Any% 1 day.
JK too early to call but yeah


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 4, 2018)

m4xw said:


> Don't know if it was posted yet
> https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/psclassic-oss/PCSX_ReARMed.html
> https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/content/dam/corporate/eula/psclassic-oss/pcsx_rearmed_custom.zip




did sony make those public? wow.

also i went through like 4 logitech keyboards. not one worked. :S


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 4, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> did sony make those public? wow.


They must, it's GPL (and it's only fair, of a company that multiple times has obtained profit by litigating copyright - even their phone division was considered above average with open source compliance)


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 4, 2018)

yeah this blows. im not spending 175 dollars on a keyboard to make this work. LOL.
if anybody finds an el cheapo one let us know.

also for anybody wondering why these devices tend to have like no protection, its because they are using entry level tablet hardware stuff.  XD
however that being said this is actually decent *quad core + 1gb of ram* can score you a lot of cheese performance wise.

well.

lets see what happens.

also this is starting to look less and less like android though. it is looking more and more like a linux based thing. but time will tell.


----------



## RockRiver (Dec 4, 2018)

Hekel said:


> ...testing if a ps3 controller would work on the playstation classic. At the moment its not working...


and what about PSX Classic USB controllers on C64mini????
https://gurce.net/c64mini/hardware_compatibility_lists


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 4, 2018)

m4xw said:


> Don't know if it was posted yet
> https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/psclassic-oss/PCSX_ReARMed.html
> https://doc.dl.playstation.net/doc/content/dam/corporate/eula/psclassic-oss/pcsx_rearmed_custom.zip


I would have expected them to keep the source "non-public" and only provide source code upon written request to people who actually purchased the hardware (AFAIK, the GPL2 does allow for this).

Kudos to Sony for making it publically available, though. I also feel that by using open source software Sony has "legitimized" emulation software as fair use contrary to their past viewpoints (regarding "Bleem!") or the views of other competitors (Nintendo).

Either way, looking forward to see what the hackers can do with the hardware and if they will be able to fix the shortcomings Sony was not willing or able to address.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 4, 2018)

I looking forward to be user friendly something like hakchi of Alexey Cluster. We will wait. I still have my preorder waiting I will collect my console soon. Untill then good people will hopefully find a way. Is it even remotly resembled to to hacking like NES Mini? Is it possible to change kernel in PlayStation Classic? That would be great stuff and even better if we could use USB in future for images.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 4, 2018)

honest to goodness that is not a good expectation to have with these devices. Nintendo really left some massive openings with their 2 mini consoles. usually mods to guys like these will always involve a degree of command line knowledge and soldering skills. If haxchi did one thing was that i think it distorted expectations on devices like these.

however i do hope i am proven wrong . fun for everyone would be nice.


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 4, 2018)

I be honest if it needs soldering to get fully unlocked I would be a bit sad and then it would have been a waste of 130$ (Price in switzerland) for me. The emulation of the Pal games on the default psx mini is to bad to justify the price tag.

We will see what the next few days will bring.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

If your able to access the menu by pressing escape please post your keyboard model.
It seems that only certain keyboards work. It would be worth working out which models do the trick.
I wonder what makes these keyboards work and others not?
I wouldn't give up on the serial pin-outs as an option for nand access.


----------



## smf (Dec 4, 2018)

sTo0z said:


> I own every single one of these "classic" re-release machines, no matter how bad they are. I'm a console collector and just can't help it!



This is the first I bought, I never owned any of the other consoles. I am sure it's probably a waste of time and money, but it's not the most expensive waste of time and money I've made this year.



WD_GASTER2 said:


> it looks like they FUCKED UP:



Yeah that is pretty lazy.



Localhorst86 said:


> I would have expected them to keep the source "non-public" and only provide source code upon written request to people who actually purchased the hardware (AFAIK, the GPL2 does allow for this).



Paying someone to process requests would be pointless. It doesn't gain them anything at all.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 4, 2018)

ESC and you get tonthe menu.

I did some testing of my own with controllers, dualshock 3 will let you move arround but buttons won't work. Intried the PS classic controller on a PS3 to see how it'd work turn abd it works but all buttons are mapped wrong, so using a Dualshovk could be as easy as remapping the buttons.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 4, 2018)

smf said:


> Paying someone to process requests would be pointless. It doesn't gain them anything at all.



pff, a trainee costs practically nothing. Surely they must have a trainee sitting arround somewhere who can handle this. How many requests for the source would Sony really get, tbh? Plus, they could take their sweet time


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 4, 2018)

I doubt that they will leave PR business to trainee. I think they don't have any trainees. They can train in other companies and than come to Sony.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

I dont get it.. i tested some of my keyboards. One has been recognized cause i had the mouse corner on the upper left. On booting it showed a loading icon.. but ingame it doesnt work. Tryed to press escape and other combinations. Only once it went to the savegame loader. 

It looks anyway like the keyboard needs to be hooked up at boot.. did anyone had more luck?


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe its a powerdraw thing. does anyone have a Y type usb cord that separates power and data


----------



## carizard (Dec 4, 2018)

Sphaa said:


> For those that want a good picture of the motherboard:


you got a photo of the other side


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

carizard said:


> you got a photo of the other side


Here you are i scanned it yesterday. tried scanning the front but it was blurry for obvious reasons involving usb clearence it was kinda derp moment tbh


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Maybe its a powerdraw thing. does anyone have a Y type usb cord that separates power and data


Its not, i tested it.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

So far its only corsair k70 models that do the trick. as far as i know.
It may be a red haring as the serial ports were looking promising till all this crazy happened.
I can only keep my ear to the ground. I cant tell people who are actually working what to look into. but heaving everyone run out and buy $170 keyboards seems kinda silly. unless we can isolate the output or why their any different.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.vg247.com/2018/12/04/playstation-classic-change-emulator-settings/


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone tried to connect via power cable on PC not via controllers? I would try same stuff like on NES mini, holding buttons and feel mode etc... Just guessing.

Since we talking about keyboards how PS3 addon keyboard sounds?


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

That was like the first thing we tried. Sony has implemented a check to see if data is being used.
If it detects data it flashes red and wont turn on. You cannot power this thru a laptop usb port.
I dunno how to detect a fel mode but im sure people have looked into all that.
I wish i took the arduino pi skill tree rn lol.


----------



## smf (Dec 4, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> pff, a trainee costs practically nothing. Surely they must have a trainee sitting arround somewhere who can handle this. How many requests for the source would Sony really get, tbh? Plus, they could take their sweet time



Uploading it onto the web site is still cheaper, there are no downsides to it.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

When you hook up the ps classic on a windows pc and connect the big solderpoint with 2 wires or with a tool, it will be recognized as a tp link fastboot device and a yocto device


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe it could be second controller trick. Left original controller plugged while you connect with second to pc? Konami reset with L2+L1 R2+R1 Start and select. I'm desperate.  I'm almost sure that Cluster will help us if someone send him copy of PlayStation Classic.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Maybe it could be second controller trick. Left original controller plugged while you connect with second to pc? Konami reset with L2+L1 R2+R1 Start and select. I'm desperate.  I'm almost sure that Cluster will help us if someone send him copy of PlayStation Classic.


Nope.. does nothing


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

Hekel said:


> When you hook up the ps classic on a windows pc and connect the big solderpoint with 2 wires or with a tool, it will be recognized as a tp link fastboot device and a yocto device



Thanks for confirming that. Im going to bum a lift to ye old hardware shope to grab some wire striping tools and a dummy plug tomorrow and make myself a port. Functionally useless till we get a bootloader but itll happen i have faith.

Tony people are working on it. I think its at the top of the community's bucket list right now. Modders are very secretive they like to keep their cards close to their vest. I'm sure its being prodded at in a discord chat somewhere. This will take more time then people thought be patient you don't wanna rush into a faulty payload.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Thanks for confirming that. Im going to bum a lift to ye old hardware shope to grab some wire striping tools and a dummy plug tomorrow and make myself a port. Functionally useless till we get a bootloader but itll happen i have faith.
> 
> Tony people are working on it. I think its at the top of the community's bucket list right now. Modders are very secretive they like to keep their cards close to their vest. I'm sure its being prodded at in a discord chat somewhere. This will take more time then people thought be patient you don't wanna rush into a faulty payload.


Just to mentioned this works without soldering by using the power usb port.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 4, 2018)

Wait do you mean these test points by any chance i thought you were talking the serial port.
That's kinda nuts if that's the case.
If not sorry for being the annoying guy that asks too many questions.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 4, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Wait do you mean these test points by any chance i thought you were talking the serial port.
> That's kinda nuts if that's the case.
> If not sorry for being the annoying guy that asks too many questions.


Yep those (only the left ones on the picture) connect the ps classic to youre pc and the led will start flashing slowly red. Then connect those points and wait till the pc installed all drivers. After that you can release the connection of the points.


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 4, 2018)

Some links I found during my research:
http://honeylab.hatenablog.jp/entry/2018/12/04/122008

https://www.resetera.com/threads/ap...tation-classic-emulator-settings.84932/page-5

https://gist.github.com/xyzz/2a95043601630a3eabcb9d65ae85ecf1



I am curious how this hacking thing develops. For now it seems that the Japs are ahead in the race


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 4, 2018)

Is this true?


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 4, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Is this true?




Hey! I have this genius idea! Lets plug this USB cable into everything I own. Dumbass.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 4, 2018)

Uff I almost have heart attack after that video.  You calmed me down Frenchman and I thank you for that. I'm not gullible but ther is negative hype for reason or not. I just wanna stay possitive how ever I can.


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 4, 2018)

Emulator
Settings...


----------



## flinto (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe he bricked it....or maybe not. I actually doubt he has. I thought I bricked my SNES classic many times....turns out that things is unbrickable. I reckon it's probably just in some kind of mode. I think this is actually more likely tbh


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2018)

IwearHelmet4Bed said:


> Emulator
> Settings...




This is beyond pathetic what they've done


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 5, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Uff I almost have heart attack after that video.  You calmed me down Frenchman and I thank you for that. I'm not gullible but ther is negative hype for reason or not. I just wanna stay possitive how ever I can.



I won't lie it's not a great product but it's nothing like the catastrophe people make it seem. It plays most games just fine, once it's jacked it'll be just great.

I'm really baffled by the fact that my DNES classic runs PS1 games better than the PS1 classic though.


----------



## shinrukus (Dec 5, 2018)

So I'm playing on my PS1 Classic... and I think Sony completely forgot that Metal Gear Solid has a part where you have to find Meryl's Codec part and to find the freq you have to look on the back of the CD Case... If I didnt play this game so much in my teenage years, how the hell am I supposed to find that out Sony/Konami lmao


----------



## smf (Dec 5, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Is this true?




If he wasn't so annoying I might have been able to watch it. Does he do that on purpose?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 5, 2018)

shinrukus said:


> So I'm playing on my PS1 Classic... and I think Sony completely forgot that Metal Gear Solid has a part where you have to find Meryl's Codec part and to find the freq you have to look on the back of the CD Case... If I didnt play this game so much in my teenage years, how the hell am I supposed to find that out Sony/Konami lmao


DUDE... the back artwork of the box has that frequency on the playstation classic. chill. lol

Also @Hekel you smart swedish man. XD. you had the last key to reliably achieving the flash mount. going in to try it now. the 2 points need to be put in when the data line request is done by a usb cable connected to a pc (as well as a uart).

ill keep yall posted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> DUDE... the back artwork of the box has that frequency on the playstation classic. chill. lol
> 
> Also @Hekel you smart swedish man. XD. you had the last key to reliably achieving the flash mount. going in to try it now. the 2 points need to be put in when the data line request is done by a usb cable connected to a pc (as well as a uart).
> 
> ill keep yall posted.



Doesn't excuse the emulation being badly optimized though.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 5, 2018)

dude that has been talked about ad nauseam. if being perpetually upset over a devices short comings are people's cup of tea by all means. I am not defending this device either way. I am trying to see if homebrew or other fun can be done for it. back to my research.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> dude that has been talked about ad nauseam. if being perpetually upset over a devices short comings are people's cup of tea by all means. I am not defending this device either way. I am trying to see if homebrew or other fun can be done for it. back to my research.



And that's fine, maybe then I'll pick one up once it becomes useful


----------



## smf (Dec 5, 2018)

Hekel said:


> Yep those (only the left ones on the picture) connect the ps classic to youre pc and the led will start flashing slowly red. Then connect those points and wait till the pc installed all drivers. After that you can release the connection of the points.



Is there a down side to soldering it? I think I'd get bored opening it up all the time.


----------



## shinrukus (Dec 5, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> DUDE... the back artwork of the box has that frequency on the playstation classic. chill. lol.



Holy **** you are absolutely right lmao. I'm also not ashamed to admit this, I just finished beating this game for some reason... I legit am having a blast with this thing. Sure I could've just put them on my pi or Pandora, pc, or hell my PS1... but I bought this cause f*** it why not lol


----------



## 8bitFlashback (Dec 5, 2018)

I tried to be unbiased with my review. In short it looks nice but has issues. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I just need to get this dam thing hacked now its getting close!


----------



## Hekel (Dec 5, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> DUDE... the back artwork of the box has that frequency on the playstation classic. chill. lol
> 
> Also @Hekel you smart swedish man. XD. you had the last key to reliably achieving the flash mount. going in to try it now. the 2 points need to be put in when the data line request is done by a usb cable connected to a pc (as well as a uart).
> 
> ill keep yall posted.



Didnt i mentioned it before in the thread? xD.. by the way im swiss :-P.. and didnt you remember? We worked together on the Sega Flashback HD ;-) helped you with some batch installation files.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 5, 2018)

i do remember.
you should finish retroshield. a lot of people were looking forward to that.
also let me rephrase this, you smart swiss man, thank you. that being said grrrrr i managed to get it again to mount the mediatek flash controller before crapping out. there must be atleast 1 more step missing.

what is frustrating with this is that none of the methods to attempt to mod this seem to be inconsistent. from keyboard acting weird to uart working on and off. *sigh*


----------



## Hekel (Dec 5, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> i do remember.
> you should finish retroshield. a lot of people were looking forward to that.
> also let me rephrase this, you smart swiss man, thank you. that being said grrrrr i managed to get it again to mount the mediatek flash controller before crapping out. there must be atleast 1 more step missing.
> 
> what is frustrating with this is that none of the methods to attempt to mod this seem to be inconsistent. from keyboard acting weird to uart working on and off. *sigh*



Yeah i know.. but i miss the time to do all the things i like to do haha.. the project is not dead. And youre welcome.. yeah its a challenge to get access on the device. But i think thats the fun overall :-). We managed it on the flashback and we will manage it on the ps classic.

@asper im pretty sure you could help us out with some ideas.. why not making a reunite? :-D


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 5, 2018)

I will wait to buy one once I find one in the thrift store!


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 5, 2018)

smf said:


> If he wasn't so annoying I might have been able to watch it. Does he do that on purpose?


Yes.  He's always incredibly annoying.  Extremely childish.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 5, 2018)

it looks like its game over:

https://gist.github.com/nvsofts/fdb5ff5649c2ac53a81bb0b8899a66b6

courtesy of NV on twitter (he works with yiffan lu i guess)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DtlRk8pUUAADplH.jpg

edit:

maybe not. the putty session is password protected. which if that is the case OH FFS why did they go this far in to protect a fucking arm based emulator (LMAO)

ok for sure i can say: THERE IS A REAL SECURITY IMPLEMENTATION ON THIS. it may be well documented stuff but they did implement real security for sure.


----------



## notimp (Dec 5, 2018)

So you cant replace their 50Hz Pal roms with propper 60Hz NTSC ones. *badamtsching*

Reason for low effort 50Hz PAL roms, btw? Translations. If a game only had an english language version, its on the disc in NTSC. Except for Tekken 3 (and a few others probably..  ) reason: Someone said "no theres definitely other languages on this one" - then no on checked. 

Other potential reason Tekken 3 NTSC was the only game that didnt run full speed.. 

Best guesses method of deduction. 

Sony messed this one up hard.

Props to Yifan lu and everyone hacking away on this. Go at it bois.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 5, 2018)

I am actually a little shocked.This is lightyears in terms of security compared to the nes classic. Even if it pales in comparison to the security of a modern video game console.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 5, 2018)

Welcome to sony.
That's how they do.


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 5, 2018)

I had a gut feeling they secured it.  I'm not quite sure anymore if Sony is in the video game market or the encryption market?
By the time sony is done they will have mastered the encryption department!


----------



## notimp (Dec 5, 2018)

Just watched the Digital Foundry recap, they managed to introduce 50Hz to 60Hz pullup judder (system only outputs 60Hz) on all Pal games. What freaking morons. Pal games run worse, than on a PAL PSX (more judder).


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 5, 2018)

I dont see any difference in PAL and NTSC I have both versions of games and playing on my original modded PlayStation 1. As I sad sometime before maybe lag comes with years as we get older.  I played NTSC-J, NTSC, PAL, translated, hacked...


----------



## notimp (Dec 5, 2018)

Cylent1 said:


> I had a gut feeling they secured it.  I'm not quite sure anymore if Sony is in the video game market or the encryption market?
> By the time sony is done they will have mastered the encryption department!


Ever heard of Sony Music, or Sony Pictures? 
https://www.networkworld.com/articl.../sony-bmg-rootkit-scandal-10-years-later.html

Thats a real economical issue - btw. Sony first was a hardware company, then branched out into the content space - and as a result had to f*ck over their products - to adhere to content distribution business models.

Part of it is what you know as DRM, part of it is intrinsic to the business side as well.

Long story short, you want to separate the two - if you can. But since everyone nowadays is so into app stores and trying to copy apple in one way or another, you cant..


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 5, 2018)

Would the putty password be in the nand somewhere itd probably be bit shifted i guess.
Its cool that you managed to interface it with putty. that means we are very close to having route access


----------



## notimp (Dec 5, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> I dont see any difference in PAL and NTSC I have both versions of games and playing on my original modded PlayStation 1. As I sad sometime before maybe lag comes with years as we get older.  I played NTSC-J, NTSC, PAL, translated, hacked...


Its far worse than lag. 

PAL games run 17% slower (Have slightly higher resolution, but dont scale up to 720p as well - which I'm sure is a mixed basket on this plattform as well) in 50Hz. And then - on top of it - on the PS Classic they dont output the 50Hz signal, they "simpleupconvert" it to 60Hz - which introduces judder. (As in "we are missing 17%  of all frames" for 60Hz lets duplicate some!) What utter morons.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh... Another snippet from the digital foundry video. Not only do they do that murky stuff with PAL games.

In the video Digitalfoundry shows a comparison with PCSXRearmed running Tekken 3 on an Nvidia Shield, where it also doesnt get full speed (58fps). So knowing this - at least some PSX games are on there in their Pal versions because of performance caps.

But then they messed up the PAL output by "simpleupconverting" it to 60Hz... Oh its bad...


----------



## Cylent1 (Dec 5, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Would the putty password be in the nand somewhere itd probably be bit shifted i guess.
> Its cool that you managed to interface it with putty. that means we are very close to having route access


Try.. You Sunk My Battleship"


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 5, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Would the putty password be in the nand somewhere itd probably be bit shifted i guess.
> Its cool that you managed to interface it with putty. that means we are very close to having route access


i got putty to work but no nowhere near  close to route access and i was not the first one to do it. like i said that guy that goes by the name of NV got there first. i was kind of grasping it but he got there first for sure.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 5, 2018)

@notimp  I have Sony Bravia TV HD Ready so my screen I compatible with any format even PAL one does not get any big difference. I will let you know after I get my PlayStation Classic.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 5, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> @notimp  I have Sony Bravia TV HD Ready so my screen I compatible with any format even PAL one does not get any big difference. I will let you know after I get my PlayStation Classic.



This sadly shouldn't change anything as the console is doing all the bad things by itself, it's not the TV's fault if the 50hz games run bad, it's the settings in the emulator.


----------



## flinto (Dec 5, 2018)

It will get hacked...I'm sure ....how else is Sony going to shift all the stock of consoles they've made.

Even if I have to take the damn thing apart, rip the board out and stick a pie in, it's getting hacked!


----------



## Hekel (Dec 5, 2018)

flinto said:


> It will get hacked...I'm sure ....how else is Sony going to shift all the stock of consoles they've made.
> 
> Even if I have to take the damn thing apart, rip the board out and stick a pie in, it's getting hacked!


Haha my plan B is to replace the classic board with a pstv .. not a big deal as you only need some extensions and youre done.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 5, 2018)

Is their an upper limit on password entry fails. Maybe we could write a script to brute force past it.


----------



## flinto (Dec 5, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Is their an upper limit on password entry fails. Maybe we could write a script to brute force past it.



Anyone correct me if im wrong but my understanding is that this approach takes a surprisingly huge amount of computing power as the number of possible password combinations is astronomically large. I believe it would take the power of a quantum computer to do, which haven't been invented yet....10 years of I believe. But I could be wrong


----------



## smf (Dec 5, 2018)

flinto said:


> Anyone correct me if im wrong but my understanding is that this approach takes a surprisingly huge amount of computing power as the number of possible password combinations is astronomically large.



If the password file is not encrypted and it's a dumb password, then you can probably do it quicker.


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 5, 2018)

If someone where to walk me thru getting putty to the password prompt.
Id be willing to write a verry crude brute force script.
Depending on the timeout between passwords it could take a while.
Hopefully the password is less then 5 digits


----------



## 8bitFlashback (Dec 5, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> I dont see any difference in PAL and NTSC I have both versions of games and playing on my original modded PlayStation 1. As I sad sometime before maybe lag comes with years as we get older.  I played NTSC-J, NTSC, PAL, translated, hacked...


here is the difference broke down:


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 5, 2018)

8bitFlashback said:


> here is the difference broke down:



Anyone who can't see a difference has to be lying. Tekken 3 goes from being a masterpiece to virtually unplayable. What Sony has done is unforgivable and redeemable only through potential hacks.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 5, 2018)

If it ends up unhackable I'll just change the skin of the Snes classic with a PSX theme and song and put the innards of that in the shell of the PSclassic and then mod some classic controller pro inside a dualshock 1


----------



## flinto (Dec 5, 2018)

It will get hacked. Sony are just treating us to a nice little puzzle


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 5, 2018)

You could just use a PSTV for PS1. Problem is, the 64GB card is really expensive but think you can use alternatives now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> You could just use a PSTV for PS1. Problem is, the 64GB card is really expensive but think you can use alternatives now.



You know those are more expensive right?


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 5, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> Would the putty password be in the nand somewhere itd probably be bit shifted i guess.
> Its cool that you managed to interface it with putty. that means we are very close to having route access


"bit shifted"? Hashed, hopefully!
Since the nand pinout was already figured out, (assuming no secure boot gimmicks) nothing prevents getting to the user database file and editing it...


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh that's cool. Hopefully its legible.
Bit shifting is an encryption technique i learnt in 1st year programming where each bit is shifted to the left or right by a certain value. without the shifting value its impossible to read. i didn't understand it at the time and have never had to use it so i may be wrong about the particulars.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 5, 2018)

MutantMecha said:


> If someone where to walk me thru getting putty to the password prompt.
> Id be willing to write a verry crude brute force script.
> Depending on the timeout between passwords it could take a while.
> Hopefully the password is less then 5 digits


Please use your force. We need it badly  I'm gonna celebrate day when PS Classic get hacked before Christmas and New Year.

@8bitFlashback  thank you on your videos and comparasing. I get you guys notice little bit more than we here in Europe. I grown up also on many NTSC games and I never made fuss about difference but I can agree when you get use to something is quite different. I feel you all. There is more problems than PAL versions curently with Sony gave to us untill this emulator get hacked. If there is pixelating in Coolborders in US there will be same problem here in Europe because we get same stuff like you guys. PAL games are fine but that emulator settings PCSX are pure waste.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 5, 2018)

It's not the emulator so much as to how it was "ported" and configurated by default.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and BTW I could trigger the mouse indicator with all keyboard I had using a controller in port 1 and a keyboard in port 2. It wont work when pressing esc though.

I guess it'd be simpler to try and playbwith contacts in the controller while it'd hooked to trigger and "esc" than finding a working keyboard.


----------



## notimp (Dec 5, 2018)

Just received mine. And I am emphatically agreeing that Tekken 3 is almost unplayable.

Thats me coming from playing the game almost every day for the past lets say two to three months on the Nintendo Switch on PCSXRearmed. At first at around 53 frames, because the Switch couldnt run the NTSC version at full speed, and then at 60 frames, once the Retroarch overclock arrived.

Because in addition to 50Hz native, and judder, thanks to the 50Hz>60Hz upconversion - there IS input lag also. Small medium, large? Large.

And there are the Joypads, that are so swimmy with their inputs, that I twice performed a d/f or u/f, by only pressing down or up. Looked at my finger on the input afterwards. firmly planted on down. Game registered down/forward... Nice. But thats really the smallest issue here.

The largest one being the 50Hz>60Hz upconversion judder - if we dont get the output fixed, with a hack - this is the biggest dealbreaker - the entire image looks jittery, no matter what.

I might do a comparison video with PCSXRearmed on the Switch, when I have time - but I have to state again, Its horrible as is. Coming from someone that played Tekken 3 almost regularly for the past two months.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 5, 2018)

Did anyone knows what japanese version is it there ntsc version of tekken 3 or not?


----------



## notimp (Dec 5, 2018)

All Endings unlocked.  (Still no Doctor B.  )







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TonyBiH said:


> Did anyone knows what japanese version is it there ntsc version of tekken 3 or not?


Very likely not. Issue is, that even on the nVidia Shield TV Tekken 3 NTSC doesnt run full speed in PCSXRearmed. So it made much sense for them to go with the PAL version, and they did so across all regions.


----------



## asper (Dec 5, 2018)

Hekel said:


> Yeah i know.. but i miss the time to do all the things i like to do haha.. the project is not dead. And youre welcome.. yeah its a challenge to get access on the device. But i think thats the fun overall :-). We managed it on the flashback and we will manage it on the ps classic.
> 
> @asper im pretty sure you could help us out with some ideas.. why not making a reunite? :-D


honeylab (bakueikozo on twitter) is working on it and he just got root on that console


----------



## flinto (Dec 5, 2018)

asper said:


> honeylab (bakueikozo on twitter) is working on it and he just got root on that console



Wasn't expecting that so quickly!!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 5, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You know those are more expensive right?


It is? They were cheap before.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It is? They were cheap before.



Not anymore according to Amazon.


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 5, 2018)

Worth keeping an eye on here.. There’s a couple
Of videos up already regarding the PS Classic


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 5, 2018)

asper said:


> honeylab (bakueikozo on twitter) is working on it and he just got root on that console


Google translated few of his sentences on twitter:
"I tried to rewrite and put in a shell.
So, I got the Playstation Classic Successful Console Environment, but the endlessly debugging message is awkward and difficult to work ... I can do anything but this one can do anything, but the rest is tomorrow ..."

Update from him: Original: https://twitter.com/bakueikozo/status/1070463458011832321
"I actually made game image file and loaded it. I do not see the stabbing point, but I read it from the USB memory. It's completely manual now, but if you do well it can be installed properly. PlayStation Classic Hack completed. Play so far. I will get back to work to get a gift ..."

He did it honeylab bakueikozo hacked Sony PlayStation Classic.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 6, 2018)

Hekel said:


> Haha my plan B is to replace the classic board with a pstv .. not a big deal as you only need some extensions and youre done.



That is a very nice idea very nice


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 6, 2018)

Very nice job, bakueikozo!
Now we noob users have to wait some more time to get a convenient solution with retroarch, improved emulator and whatnot  Wonder when the first tutorial appears on youtube.
So it's required to solder / connect pads at some point? I have no problem with that but for many users it could be too much already


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 6, 2018)

Let's wait I hope that they need soldering just to get backdoor first time. When they breach to kernel maybe it will be possible to upload new custom kernel to upload games like on hakchi2.


----------



## flinto (Dec 6, 2018)

I wouldn't rush to solder your board, I'll bet that eventually when the thing is fully worked out and fully understood a 'no soldering' solution will exist.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 6, 2018)

I dont think soldering is necessary, as i mentioned before you have simply to connect youre device to the pc and from there connect the 2 soldier points.. can be done with any kind of metal. When its connected to youre pc its a question of tools.

Edit: but you have to open it up.


----------



## kuwanger (Dec 6, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not anymore according to Amazon.



Yea, you'll have better luck on ebay.  The thing that happened is once it was clear that PS TV/Vita hacking was doable, all PS TVs are on a low enough firmware, and suddenly you could white list most Vita games to work*, there was something of a land grab.  Same thing with Wikireaders being down to like $10 each.  Still, you can find PS TVs (used) in the $100/$120 range which I'd call pretty reasonable given what it's able to do.  Obviously, though, if you're only doing PSX then it's silly to go that far when even an ~$10 Orange Pi might do the trick.

Given what Gamers Nexus was talking about how most the components are EOL, though, it sounds like my original hypothesis about this using old stock PS TV hardware was wrong:  they're using old stock other components. Honestly, I think I was just hoping they'd sell a lot more new PS TV hardware at $99.

* All can be made to load, but even with dsmotion you still have all the touchscreen games of which a lot aren't meaningfully playable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Yea, you'll have better luck on ebay.  The thing that happened is once it was clear that PS TV/Vita hacking was doable, all PS TVs are on a low enough firmware, and suddenly you could white list most Vita games to work*, there was something of a land grab.  Same thing with Wikireaders being down to like $10 each.  Still, you can find PS TVs (used) in the $100/$120 range which I'd call pretty reasonable given what it's able to do.  Obviously, though, if you're only doing PSX then it's silly to go that far when even an ~$10 Orange Pi might do the trick.
> 
> Given what Gamers Nexus was talking about how most the components are EOL, though, it sounds like my original hypothesis about this using old stock PS TV hardware was wrong:  they're using old stock other components. Honestly, I think I was just hoping they'd sell a lot more new PS TV hardware at $99.
> 
> * All can be made to load, but even with dsmotion you still have all the touchscreen games of which a lot aren't meaningfully playable.



I avoid touchscreen games like the plague. I'd rather use a phone to use Playstation games.


----------



## MitchBuchanan (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey guys I was wondering.. I've got the g15 logitech and the light flickers but doesn't quite register on the system.. So I plugged it into a powered usb hub and plugged it in.

So the save states seem to work from the keyboard but I can access anything using the esc key.. Any advice?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

interesting. you just gave me an idea Mitch.


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 6, 2018)

MitchBuchanan said:


> So the save states seem to work from the keyboard but I can access anything using the esc key.. Any advice?


With my Cherry Keyboard it is the same. Mouse cursor appears and only the key for "Reset" / "Save State" works. On my keyboard it is the key for "Play/Pause" I would call it. None of the other keys does anything.



Hekel said:


> I dont think soldering is necessary, as i mentioned before you have simply to connect youre device to the pc and from there connect the 2 soldier points.. can be done with any kind of metal. When its connected to youre pc its a question of tools.
> 
> Edit: but you have to open it up.


You are right. That could be a solution for many users if no soldering required. But still many people will be afraid to open it


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

can confirm corsair k55 doesnt work. :S



I need a really good japanese translator if anybody knows this i grasp that a usb port pad needs to be grounded? please no google translate as its nonsensical.

さて、いままでAndroid系はあまりいじってないのでfastmodeとやらも全然わかってなかったのですが、調べてみると、どうやらMediaTek系の携帯(スマフォ)のファームウェアの読み書きと同等に扱えるような気がしてきました。



パッドショートによる動作が多少特殊で、一瞬VCOMポートに見えて、その直後にはMT Preloaderというデバイスになるようです。

しかし、SP Flash Toolなどのファームウェア読み書きツールでコマンドを設定したあと、
パッドショートでUSB接続させると、デバイスの挿入をハンドルしてコマンドを発行できることが確認できました。


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 6, 2018)

Seems like the Japs ran a PC Version of Doom on the PS Classic and yifanlu managed to replace one of the games with Crash Bandicot Prototype. He thinks it will be possible to just plugin a USB drive with some payload in it and that will make all the magic for you. I would love to see an OTG solution like with the USB Host mod of Snes Mini. This way we could still use both game pads.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

aaannnndddd its over. it does look like there will be a solderless solution. *facepalm* they left something that yifan lu ran into and pretty much it looks like he will be able to sign system updates.


----------



## MitchBuchanan (Dec 6, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> aaannnndddd its over. it does look like there will be a solderless solution. *facepalm* they left something that yifan lu ran into and pretty much it looks like he will be able to sign system updates.



What does it mean for us plebs? Plug and play solution?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

theoretically he can make an update (my guess would be one that can be connected via usb that will do the rest as needed OR one that could be injected into the nand via soldering my guess at this time is as good as yours)
ya lucky bastards XD
he also bypassed the uart password issue through a really derpy opening with a script. that being said who knows what the injection method will be

just to make it clear he found the private keys to sign updates.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sony at it again:

https://xkcd.com/221/


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 6, 2018)

What a gansta.
Yeah this is very fun to watch happen in real time.
I'm definitely joining the popcorn squad for the next thing


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

its really weird to me why bother putting annoying security on it when you overlook a bigger issue such as leaving the keys *sigh* makes no sense to me but ok. lol


----------



## MutantMecha (Dec 6, 2018)

They cant be seen as being a company that supports illegal rom usage is the only reason i can think.
Obviously they want the extra sales that a hack would bring. So they leave the key under the door so to speak and then wink at us like an old pervert haha.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

nah i doubt that. the snes and nes classic could be said to have had NO security whatsoever by comparison. There were some legit roadblocks, password protection and people had to resort to tiny ant soldering to dump and compromise the nand.
this seems like a legit fuck up on par with the 2010 blunder they did.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 6, 2018)

kind of pointless now but the key to reliable uart connection is to bridge 2 points under the motherboard nearby the actual usb port. go figure.


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 6, 2018)

So is the time right to make a tutorial for at least replacing the games on the PS Classic as Yifan lu did? In his last stream he said that he will not release some encrypted key because credit belongs to someone else. He got it from a japanese guy from Hakchi he said. I think this is needed to gain root access and to rewrite the flash memory as he did with the Crash Bandicot image file? He also said that he will not make software for end users. Next thing he will work on is boot loader in order to reset to default in case you brick your device.
But maybe it is too early and I will wait for a Plug & Play solution.
Does anyone know how they solved the thing with multi discs? Is it multiple bin/img files or all discs in one PBP file? I already have a ton of PBPs for my SNES Mini and would like to re-use them. But since it is also PCSX that I use on SNES Mini I would suggest that they can be loaded on PS Classic, too.


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 6, 2018)

Wonder why these games are in the instruction manual? https://imgur.com/a/W2Xaw4F


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 6, 2018)

At this rate I'd say next week we'll all be ready to do it ourselves.


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Frenchman said:


> At this rate I'd say next week we'll all be ready to do it ourselves.



I say this weekend I just saw a video from someone who added tony hawk 2 but he said it was running horrible.

Here is the video:


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 6, 2018)

thegame16 said:


> I say this weekend I just saw a video from someone who added tony hawk 2 but he said it was running horrible.
> 
> Here is the video:




We need proper integration and a new shortcut for emulator menu and also the ontegration of different emulator cores. Like PCSX rearmed neon.(which runs insanely well already on the SNESC)

We'll see but it's time to buy one, when they are easy to mod this'll be much more popular!


----------



## Nepnepy (Dec 6, 2018)

Dose madmonkey have a Twitter? When I search I get hotels lol


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 7, 2018)

finally i got it to boot consistently. stupid  bridge on side A of the board.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 7, 2018)

btw now that i have caught up with all of the developments with these folks i guess i can offer some answers on where things stand:

can a solderless solution be done? Yes. somebody would need to complile an update data payload with the right signature (which relies on some basic commands and to be honest this is easy to do just maybe a bit tedious. I am sure somebody will compile this, its just trivial at this point.

can you put games on it and play them right now with ease? yes with some soldering and a uart adapter as the current payload script that yifan lu released it allows you to login as root on the console. (cygwin and certain files are needed to be compiled to create this payload)

Can any uart adapter be used at this time to do the shenanigans some youtube folks are doing? no. you will need one that supports a baud rate of 921600 which is pretty high and not all uart to usb adapters works. however you can use something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/MakerSpot-FT230XS-Serial-Adapter-Dongle/dp/B01J9G3OAS/ref=sr_1_1

oh also two points need to be soldered under the motherboard to enable the serial console.

also at this time basic linux command lines knowledge is needed once you have gotten full terminal access.

hope that clarifies where things stand for the newbies.


----------



## 8bitFlashback (Dec 7, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> btw now that i have caught up with all of the developments with these folks i guess i can offer some answers on where things stand:
> 
> can a solderless solution be done? Yes. somebody would need to complile an update data payload with the right signature (which relies on some basic commands and to be honest this is easy to do just maybe a bit tedious. I am sure somebody will compile this, its just trivial at this point.
> 
> ...


good work do have any photos of all connection&solder points on playstation classic. Thanks in advance


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 7, 2018)

the uart pinout should be self explanatory.
oh also do not solder the uart 5v line to the motherboard, you can kill it! do not do it. you just need the rx tx and gnd. also the jumper on the uart to usb should be set atleast to 3.3v. you may end up doing damage at 5v.

AS A MATTER OF FACT THIS IS ONLY EASY FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE LINUX AND UART EXPERIENCE. I DO NOT ADVISE THIS FOR NEWBIES

the bottom pad that needs soldering  you can disregard the uart as that can be soldered on top (all you need to solder is the U shape orange wire) :






picture is courtesy of bakueikozo and can be found at this blog here:

http://honeylab.hatenablog.jp


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the update! Since just adding or replacing games does not "fix" this thing (performance still very poor) I will wait for an updated firmware with better running PCSX and maybe Retroarch and other cores.

@WD_GASTER2 
Do you plan to make some Plug & Play Software for us noobs?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 7, 2018)

nope not me. i am sure someone else will take the task. (many reasons why in this case, from who knows how much of a grey area releasing something like this falls in, to i really suck at documenting stuff and simplifying things for people as i already do it in a consistent basis IRL as part of what i do for a living)


I just wanted to give an easily digestible explanation specially for newbies as there a lot of "can it be h4x3d?" or "whats the status?" or "will i need to solder?" questions going around.

P.S. Performance for the most part is ok with the 60hz stuff if you aske me.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 7, 2018)

I will wait untill whole kernel can be dumped and rewrited without soldering. If you eventualy get access to everything inside not just ability to order command or you make some program that we newbies can put on usb stick and play like POPs Starter


----------



## RockRiver (Dec 7, 2018)

adding games on USB drive:


----------



## MitchBuchanan (Dec 7, 2018)

RockRiver said:


> adding games on USB drive:



Wow! Not long now for the rest of us.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 7, 2018)

So what we need ?


----------



## RockRiver (Dec 7, 2018)

payload file... (I think) and folders names and 
structure???


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 7, 2018)

Its a good start! Still we have to wait for a USB Hub solution or USB OTG. Or does it already work with USB Hub, 2nd controller and booting games from USB?
No one has created a noob-save tutorial until now have they?!


----------



## notimp (Dec 7, 2018)

Finished the Playstation Classic / Switch PCSX Rearmed comparison video.



My recording equipment only captured 30Hz, so you cant see the 50Hz>60Hz conversion jitter optimally - but its enough to see the timings. (Combo has a little leeway of about 50 ms till KO - so it isnt exactly the same timing in each video.)

While recording - I experienced the input lag on the PS Classic first hand. Its still as bad as when I lamented it the first time around.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 7, 2018)

My PlayStation Classic here in Bosnia and Herzegovina waits me. It cost me 240 BAM cca 122 € or 139 $. I just need to come to videoclub and pick it up.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 7, 2018)

ameisenmann said:


> Its a good start! Still we have to wait for a USB Hub solution or USB OTG. Or does it already work with USB Hub, 2nd controller and booting games from USB?
> No one has created a noob-save tutorial until now have they?!


No need for OTG as we have real USB ports on the front, we need internal storage support so it's faster and also doesn't use USB ports. (and also for esthetic purposes)


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 7, 2018)

The Frenchman said:


> No need for OTG as we have real USB ports on the front, we need internal storage support so it's faster and also doesn't use USB ports. (and also for esthetic purposes)


I am happy enough when we get full external support I dont want to open my psx mini. But what I really have to say fantastic work by all the guys/gals who have been working on hacking the psx mini since release. 4 Days out and we are already so far!


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

There is a release of some sort over on the Hakchi discord but it’s labelled as dev only and super not-noob friendly. They have released the payload anyway. Interesting that the USB needs to be labelled as SONY as well. But we’re getting closer!

As far as I am aware the payload un-mounts the internal memory and mounts the USB as the “game location”.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 7, 2018)

https://github.com/justMaku/gpghax


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> https://github.com/justMaku/gpghax



Um, what? That was fast. Hopefully there'll be an option to use the emulator menu without a keyboard next.

Doesn't look like you can download it yet.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Um, what? That was fast. Hopefully there'll be an option to use the emulator menu without a keyboard next.
> 
> Doesn't look like you can download it yet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2018)

The Frenchman said:


> View attachment 151367



That's not what I see





not sure what browser you use there or what version. You sure you don't have some Chrome extension that enables that Download button? All I see is "clone or download" but no explicit "Download"


----------



## alkar (Dec 7, 2018)

Used that payload and put myself crash bandicoot.

Works great !


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2018)

Can anyone change the framebuffer settings to properly emulate FF7's battle swirl? It looks like vomit in the default settings.


----------



## notimp (Dec 7, 2018)

This confirms, that the PS Classic is actually using .cue/.bin files - which means that we will get noticeably more storage space - once we have a build of PCSXRearmed running on this thing that supports pbp. 

Does anyone in here know what the storage space values are for the PS classic? (??GB of 16GB used in stock configuration?)
(Boy Sony cheaped out... 16GB of flash storage..  )


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That's not what I see
> 
> View attachment 151368
> 
> not sure what browser you use there or what version. You sure you don't have some Chrome extension that enables that Download button? All I see is "clone or download" but no explicit "Download"


click that and the download ZIP, it's obvious.


----------



## notimp (Dec 7, 2018)

There are databases out there that list the size of every Playstation game that got dumped. 

So I went through them and added up the size values of every game on the PS Classic.

The resulting value is: 13.786041024 GB

Give it 200mb for system stuff -
500mb for for saves, savestates and as a safety buffer -

And the PS Classic has about 1.5 GB of unused space. (This is an entirely guessed value, please dont rely on it in any way.  )
Lets say compressing the images to pbp will eventually (in a few weeks/months) grant another 30% of disc space saved - that would be another 4 GB.

At 500mb avereage pbp size, this would mean 11 additional (one disc) games should be installable on the PS Classic without adhering to USB storage. 

Nice.


----------



## Tootyuk (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah i can confirm it works, wont be long now, they'll figure out how to re-write the nand memory


----------



## notimp (Dec 7, 2018)

Even better news: gpghax from above, just symlinks the games folder on the usb drive, so games from USB essentially already are confirmed. Without a usb hub, or soldering in more flash storage mind you. 

Props to Sony for making the controller ports usb.


----------



## wizball1973 (Dec 7, 2018)

Can other controllers be used at all? Fight sticks, DS4 etc?


----------



## notimp (Dec 7, 2018)

wizball1973 said:


> Can other controllers be used at all? Fight sticks, DS4 etc?


Currently no. Curtesy to testing by some youtuber. Plugging in 'all the stuff' into his PS Classic.

Once the haxors have a hacked kernel running, it should be possible. But someone has to write drivers, so it depends on popularity. Which is low atm.  (Hopefully the right people have bought one..  )


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 7, 2018)

Changed my UI to Swedish.  
The stuff still in english are actually pngs, ugh...


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

I wonder if someone will figure out how to play two player if the second port has got a controller in it...


----------



## 8bitFlashback (Dec 7, 2018)

alkar said:


> Used that payload and put myself crash bandicoot.
> 
> Works great !


Hello. With the gpghax did you just use the sample game and rename you rom? Also I believe im having issues with the .lic the sample .lic seems to be empty.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 7, 2018)

@adam1290  Maybe use usb hub for that?

@8bitFlashback just write hacked by you in document.txt and rename .txt to .lic


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

I can't get this thing working. I see my games on the home screen, but the cover art isn't there and when I click it to play it kind of quickly refreshes and does nothing! Tried Silent Hill and Mat Hoffman's Pro BMX. Frustrating!

EDIT: I've also gone into the .cue file and edited it from the original .bin name to the Base ID.bin

EDIT 2: I just tried Medal of Honor Underground, same thing, I am obviously doing something wrong!


----------



## Hekel (Dec 7, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> I can't get this thing working. I see my games on the home screen, but the cover art isn't there and when I click it to play it kind of quickly refreshes and does nothing! Tried Silent Hill and Mat Hoffman's Pro BMX. Frustrating!
> 
> EDIT: I've also gone into the .cue file and edited it from the original .bin name to the Base ID.bin
> 
> EDIT 2: I just tried Medal of Honor Underground, same thing, I am obviously doing something wrong!




Hey There,

I was messing around with it for about 1.5 hours.. its about the usb stick you might use. 4 wasnt recognized by the console and one made issues. Basicly you can raw copy the demo files on a fat32 formated usb stick (dont forget to rename it to SONY). Then unplug youre console and insert the usb stick before starting the console. If the demo game is not visible its simply the usb stick which is not compatible. 

I tryed a usb-hub and powered it with a Y-Cable.. its not working as it should. It recognize only 1 device at the time..


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hekel said:


> Hey There,
> 
> I was messing around with it for about 1.5 hours.. its about the usb stick you might use. 4 wasnt recognized by the console and one made issues. Basicly you can raw copy the demo files on a fat32 formated usb stick (dont forget to rename it to SONY). Then unplug youre console and insert the usb stick before starting the console. If the demo game is not visible its simply the usb stick which is not compatible.
> 
> I tryed a usb-hub and powered it with a Y-Cable.. its not working as it should. It recognize only 1 device at the time..



Cheers man, yeah, I am starting fresh with another FAT32 stick. The game is showing up, the name of it anyway, and the info I put it, but it's just not doing anything!


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 7, 2018)

Well... that didnt take long


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> Changed my UI to Swedish.
> The stuff still in english are actually pngs, ugh...




If that's not laziness IDK what is




IwearHelmet4Bed said:


> Well... that didnt take long



That's what she said


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> If that's not laziness IDK what is



You mean for them to use pngs rather than text?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> You mean for them to use pngs rather than text?



Yes, and everything else.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, and everything else.



It's been a rushed job, indeed.  We have a chance to make it good now, though. lol


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

I can't believe I still can't get this thing working. I've done everything I'm supposed to! Doesn't load the cover art, just a blank space with the correct info for the game that I have entered into the database... I can't see what I'm doing wrong?!


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 7, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> I can't believe I still can't get this thing working. I've done everything I'm supposed to! Doesn't load the cover art, just a blank space with the correct info for the game that I have entered into the database... I can't see what I'm doing wrong?!


You need to name it like this inside bin you have image name and edit your cue to also have that like this SCUS name and your cover need to be same name and 512x512 maybe your dimesions are bigger?


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> You need to name it like this inside bin you have image name and edit your cue to also have that like this SCUS name and your cover need to be same name and 512x512 maybe your dimesions are bigger?
> View attachment 151381







This is what I've got, the .png is 512 x 512. I have edited the .cue to have the SLUS-00708.bin inside it too. At a complete loss! Even without the cover art showing, clicking on the game does absolutely nothing.


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 7, 2018)

Ok so I'd like to try this but don't know where to start.  Is it simply putting stuff in my USB, plugging it in and games will show up?  Or is there a hack to do before that?


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> Ok so I'd like to try this but don't know where to start.  Is it simply putting stuff in my USB, plugging it in and games will show up?  Or is there a hack to do before that?



These are the instructions you'll want to follow - https://github.com/justMaku/gpghax. It's not as straight forward as you say. You need to edit the database manually.


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> If that's not laziness IDK what is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah YES!!


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 7, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> These are the instructions you'll want to follow - https://github.com/justMaku/gpghax. It's not as straight forward as you say. You need to edit the database manually.


Yeah.  But it says I need lolhack.  That's what I'm wondering.  I'm watching a YouTube video about it now.


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 7, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> Yeah.  But it says I need lolhack.  That's what I'm wondering.  I'm watching a YouTube video about it now.



lolhack is part of that distro. Everything you need is in there, although I can't get it to work. Not sure why.


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 7, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> lolhack is part of that distro. Everything you need is in there, although I can't get it to work. Not sure why.


Ok I'll try it and see how I go.

Hopefully I don't brick anything and shit myself


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 7, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> lolhack is part of that distro. Everything you need is in there, although I can't get it to work. Not sure why.


Wait, I don't see a system.db in my lolhack folder, like I see in the youtube clip.  I think it's the same @Advokaten we have here 

Does it matter?


----------



## alkar (Dec 8, 2018)

8bitFlashback said:


> Hello. With the gpghax did you just use the sample game and rename you rom? Also I believe im having issues with the .lic the sample .lic seems to be empty.



Yes I did. Empty .lic is fine. Legit .lic files are just copyright texts.


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 8, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> lolhack is part of that distro. Everything you need is in there, although I can't get it to work. Not sure why.


Mine just worked  

It was pretty straightforward.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2018)

It would be cool if Sony made a PlayStation One Classic but I suppose that half-assed job is what it is. If I want to play PS1 games I can just use my tablet (w/ OTG) or PC.

So many games and never play any.


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It would be cool if Sony made a PlayStation One Classic but I suppose that half-assed job is what it is.



I'm not sure anyone is nostalgic for the psone case.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If I want to play PS1 games I can just use my tablet (w/ OTG) or PC.



The Playstation Classic wasn't created because there was a lack of hardware you could run PS1 games on.



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So many games and never play any.



That is piracy for you, it's been like that since the 80's.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> Wait, I don't see a system.db in my lolhack folder, like I see in the youtube clip.  I think it's the same @Advokaten we have here
> 
> Does it matter?


system.db is a file I dumped from my PSC, used for translation I presented in the video...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2018)

smf said:


> I'm not sure anyone is nostalgic for the psone case.


It looks so adorable and even the original size is already small enough, but a classic version would be cute.


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It looks so adorable



Both of them are pretty ugly really, at least the original is distinct.


----------



## Bowl0l (Dec 8, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It looks so adorable and even the original size is already small enough, but a classic version would be cute.


My brother's PS One is still up and running. Only concern is the disc drive being loud while playing.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 8, 2018)

I just did some test and could get CoolBoarders 3 on it VERY EASILY!

Now would one remove the "slot" and infos from the console? I just want it to be back to normal. (even without the USB stick it's still showing up)


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 8, 2018)

@adam1290  also your cue need to be writed right. Inside should be exact name of you .bin Cover also can be blocked if you find it online. Hit right click and unblock you png if is blocked because is unknown source and scan it. Try different source.


----------



## 8bitFlashback (Dec 8, 2018)

alkar said:


> Yes I did. Empty .lic is fine. Legit .lic files are just copyright texts.


weird I had to put text inside mine or my games would not work maybe it was something else


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

The PCSX Debug Menu that was said to only be reached through keyboard can in fact be opened and used with the controller.


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 8, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> The PCSX Debug Menu that was said to only be reached through keyboard can in fact be opened and used with the controller.



Can I add this script to the lolhack.sh I already have, right below the current custom database script?


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 8, 2018)

did a stupis thing, I tried loading an alternate cover for a game by creating a dummy folder with only the SLUS-xxxx.png image and now that specific game won't load, USB drive in or out of the console...

lol I can be patient to try and fix this but if anyone know what I should try this'd be cool. LOL

it's MGS, game 8 on the system.
@Advokaten help please man!


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> Can I add this script to the lolhack.sh I already have, right below the current custom database script?


yeah, should work. or just tell lolhack.sh to run another script


```
#!/bin/sh

#Access Esc Menu from Select + Triangle on controller by andshrew
sleep 5s
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sleep 5s
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable
sync
```


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 8, 2018)

Ok so i found out how to remove the inactive game, the console still can't load game 8

I'll try just re-adding MGS as game 22 I guess for now.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2018)

Bowl0l said:


> My brother's PS One is still up and running. Only concern is the disc drive being loud while playing.


I have the PS One on display but it still works as it should. Playing PAL games has become a bit of a chore after realizing they're so slow compared to the NTSC counterparts so I don't even bother unless it doesn't bother me.

Sonic 1 PAL is incredibly slow and in my childhood I loved it but now.. what were they thinking! Curse the whole PAL vs NTSC TV 'war' format.


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2018)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Curse the whole PAL vs NTSC TV 'war' format.



I blame tesla.


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 8, 2018)

smf said:


> I blame tesla.



Pffff everyone knows it was Edison's fault...


----------



## 8bitFlashback (Dec 8, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> yeah, should work. or just tell lolhack.sh to run another script
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 8, 2018)

Well well.  I've added a bunch of games using the database editor, but that seems hit and miss.

So what I did is, I loaded whatever game, then using the emulator's menu, I browse to "Load CD Image", pick whatever game I want from the games directory, and it doesn't have to be named using the game's ID etc, just the normal name, pick the cue file and bam I'm playing that game.  Then again while playing this game I can switch to another game with the same method.  Just load another and play.  Only issue is I won't be able to use the PS Classic save state.  But I'm going to try use the emulator's menu save state see if that works.

At least that's something for now, if we want to switch between multiple games all from the games directory without switching off the console and having to replace the one game over and over.

EDIT: So all save states work fine this way.  Well I guess I'm a happy camper!


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 8, 2018)

8bitFlashback said:


> whats the command to tell it to run another script? Thanks in. Good work!


@Advokaten
Yea I can't run the other script from the same file.  It's whatever's first will run.  That's why my games weren't loading before using the custom database and had to resort to loading images from the emulator's menu.  Which is completely fine imo.  I actually like it.

But yea seems it's either or.


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> @adam1290  also your cue need to be writed right. Inside should be exact name of you .bin Cover also can be blocked if you find it online. Hit right click and unblock you png if is blocked because is unknown source and scan it. Try different source.



I am wondering if it is my USB. It has to be because I have done everything exactly as per the instructions and cannot get anything working but everyone has gotten things working!


----------



## MitchBuchanan (Dec 8, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> I am wondering if it is my USB. It has to be because I have done everything exactly as per the instructions and cannot get anything working but everyone has gotten things working!


Litterally all I did was replace the sample game and use the name from the sample on my. Bin and cue files. 

Also used notepad to change the name in the. Cue file to the sample name also.


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

MitchBuchanan said:


> Litterally all I did was replace the sample game and use the name from the sample on my. Bin and cue files.
> 
> Also used notepad to change the name in the. Cue file to the sample name also.



I'm gonna try using the sample names instead of renaming myself but I can't see that making a difference. If that doesn't work then it's my USB. If it does then I've no idea what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 8, 2018)

this need a software setup like we use with the SNES mini and NES mini just load in your bin and cue files and zap to your usb etc, Iam getting mine for Christmas so i have to wait before i can start playing around with mine lol


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

Holy moly, I just figured out why it hasn't been working and I cannot even believe I have made the mistake I have been making! I have been labeling the games on the USB as their base ID's, not the game ID's i.e. 21, 22 etc. IDIOT!


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 8, 2018)

I think in less than a week we will have a hakchi-esque tool with GUI and whatnot where you can configure you setup and then hit "Export" to generate you file structure on USB Stick


----------



## El-Massman (Dec 8, 2018)

Made a fork for the Japanese Classic as they look to use different database files, not sure if this is useful to anyone...

https://github.com/ElMassman/gpghax


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 8, 2018)

ameisenmann said:


> I think in less than a week we will have a hakchi-esque tool with GUI and whatnot where you can configure you setup and then hit "Export" to generate you file structure on USB Stick


yep that is what i was trying to say


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 8, 2018)

I added now 2 games they work fine but I still have some questions:

1. is it normal that you have to take out the power cable of the psx mini to see the games I have added after I turned the console off? Otherwise there are just empty boxes I also have to do that when I add a new game on my stick

2. Does anyone have an Idea how much savestates/Games the PSX Mini Gui can handle?


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

thegame16 said:


> I added now 2 games they work fine but I still have some questions:
> 
> 1. is it normal that you have to take out the power cable of the psx mini to see the games I have added after I turned the console off? Otherwise there are just empty boxes I also have to do that when I add a new game on my stick
> 
> 2. Does anyone have an Idea how much savestates/Games the PSX Mini Gui can handle?



Yeah you've got to power cycle it every time you add a game. Also, at the moment, the limit is 25 games but there is a script that has been found to increase that number. It has to do with the controller config. For now, don't add any more than 25, it's a bit of a fiddly process to get more working.


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 8, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> Yeah you've got to power cycle it every time you add a game. Also, at the moment, the limit is 25 games but there is a script that has been found to increase that number. It has to do with the controller config. For now, don't add any more than 25, it's a bit of a fiddly process to get more working.


thx is it also normal that I have to power cycle just to play my added games after I turned the psx mini off? Because that is also I have to do .


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

thegame16 said:


> thx is it also normal that I have to power cycle just to play my added games after I turned the psx mini off? Because that is also I have to do .



Yeah because the script only runs while it's booting.


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 8, 2018)

ok one last question do games with multiple discs count as more than one game? thx for your help


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

thegame16 said:


> ok one last question do games with multiple discs count as more than one game? thx for your help



So, to add games with more than one disc you need to modify the database yourself. The game ID will stay as whatever number game you're adding (21 for example) but then in the DISC table you will add three lines (if there are 3 discs), all with the same game ID (21) but in the disc number they will be (1,2,3) respectively. Does that make any sense?


----------



## thegame16 (Dec 8, 2018)

adam1290 said:


> So, to add games with more than one disc you need to modify the database yourself. The game ID will stay as whatever number game you're adding (21 for example) but then in the DISC table you will add three lines (if there are 3 discs), all with the same game ID (21) but in the disc number they will be (1,2,3) respectively. Does that make any sense?


yes that makes sense I just had that idea maybe every line in the DB count as a game ( I know it sounds stupid of my part)


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 8, 2018)

thegame16 said:


> yes that makes sense I just had that idea maybe every line in the DB count as a game ( I know it sounds stupid of my part)



Not stupid at all, this is VERY early days and is extremely manual. I am only able to understand as I am a quick learner!


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> @Advokaten
> Yea I can't run the other script from the same file.  It's whatever's first will run.  That's why my games weren't loading before using the custom database and had to resort to loading images from the emulator's menu.  Which is completely fine imo.  I actually like it.
> 
> But yea seems it's either or.




```
#!/bin/sh
#Whatever you want to do first
echo "Wello Horld"

# runs second script completely
sh /path/to/script

# back to this script
echo "Wello Horld"
```

Should let you run additional scripts from lolhack.sh...


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 8, 2018)

I've stuck to loading all games from emulator's menu (pressing select + triangle).  It's just easier that way for now.  Don't have to rename anything or have pngs or LIC files.

Just one issue though, I have a few games looking invisible in the main UI when I used the database hack before.  How do I get rid of them?


----------



## Hekel (Dec 8, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> Ok so I'd like to try this but don't know where to start.  Is it simply putting stuff in my USB, plugging it in and games will show up?  Or is there a hack to do before that?


Basicly its that easy.. but if you want to show more than just 1 game up you need to edit the database sql. For the start simply replac

Cool, does it matter where to place the additional Code?


----------



## Hekel (Dec 8, 2018)

Allright i played with the new stuff and managed to get some things running.. First Things first :-D..

if you wanna use a HDD its Pretty easy.. simply plug it in youre Computer and Format it to FAT32 (32 Cluster), normaly HDDs up to 2TB can be set to MBR. Make sure this is the case (Not GPT). After 2TB its only possible to change it by creating some Partition on the harddrive (under 2TB). After that rename the Device to "SONY" (without quotes) and put following files in the Root directory:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhea1fhedzbegjg/Update.zip?dl=0

This enables custome games and the button combination (SELECT + TRIANGLE) to enter the PCSX Menü. To make sure youre HDD is running well and without issues use a Y-Cable to split data from voltage.

Hope it works for all. 

Thanks for everyone that makes this possible!


----------



## SergioApolinario (Dec 8, 2018)

I am following this since day one. Great progress it seems. I do have a question though. Since the USB is inserted in the 2nd player USB port, we are going to miss 2 players games. Should we be using a USB hub? For myself, if possible, i would place the usb drdrive inside the console itself, even if i needed to soldered it, if i could then use the 2nd port.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

SergioApolinario said:


> I am following this since day one. Great progress it seems. I do have a question though. Since the USB is inserted in the 2nd player USB port, we are going to miss 2 players games. Should we be using a USB hub? For myself, if possible, i would place the usb drdrive inside the console itself, even if i needed to soldered it, if i could then use the 2nd port.


Just have patience, there will soon be a way. : )


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

Hekel said:


> Alright i played with the new stuff and managed to get some things running.. First Things first :-D..
> 
> if you wanna use a HDD its Pretty easy.. simply plug it in your computer and Format it to FAT32 (32 Cluster), normally HDDs up to 2 TB can be set to MBR. Make sure this is the case (Not GPT). After 2 TB its only possible to change it by creating some Partition on the hard drive (under 2 TB). After that rename the Device to "SONY" (without quotes) and put following files in the Root directory:
> 
> ...



I don't think most people will need 2 TB for all PSX games, but not sure.  But still cool.


----------



## ghorricks (Dec 8, 2018)

UK Playstation Classic here.
Tried approx 6 USB sticks (FAT32, SONY label) and 1 USB3 HDD (Self powered).
No luck at all... seems like the USB are not recognized as I cant even press SELECT+TRIANGE in any game.
Can the good people who have it running tell me more about the USB sticks you are using?


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

Looking for translators of the UI. If your native language isn't available on the PSC, feel free to PM me if you'd like to have it added.


----------



## ghorricks (Dec 8, 2018)

Just tried a Sandisk cruzer 16Gb and that worked fine with the same files.
Hit and miss... I hope there is a database in the making for devices (USB sticks, keyboards etc) which work.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 8, 2018)

ghorricks said:


> Just tried a Sandisk cruzer 16Gb and that worked fine with the same files.
> Hit and miss... I hope there is a database in the making for devices (USB sticks, *keyboards *etc) which work.


Don't need a keyboard to access the menu. I posted a video here.


----------



## ransom2211 (Dec 8, 2018)

Compcom now has RetroArch running!!


----------



## Spottedfeather (Dec 8, 2018)

So we can do more than one game now ? I don't have one of these. I saw a video where you could only put one game. But from what I'm reading, you just put the games in the games folder and you can play them that way ? No more one game limit ? How exactly is this done ?


----------



## spraragen88 (Dec 8, 2018)

I got it to load the menu, but it says my PBP files are all unsupported.

I got Tomba loaded up, pressed Select+Triangle, went to load cd image, tried to select every pbp file I had and none work...

Are PBP (eboots) unsupported? I just put them all in the 21 folder and renamed them from eboot to their titles (like Legend of Dragoon,The.PBP)


----------



## fille (Dec 8, 2018)

I got it working,menu also working.
Hope we can get it as nice as nintendo did,what sony did here is a shame to the psx brand.


----------



## pr83 (Dec 8, 2018)

Spottedfeather said:


> So we can do more than one game now ? I don't have one of these. I saw a video where you could only put one game. But from what I'm reading, you just put the games in the games folder and you can play them that way ? No more one game limit ? How exactly is this done ?



It's pretty easy. They included a folder and dummy files for one game (game 21), all you have to do to add more is copy the process. So for game 22, add a line to the db file in GAME, following the format they describe:


GAME_ID = numerical identifier, has to be unique
GAME_TITLE_STRING = Name of the game
PUBLISHER_NAME = self explanatory
RELEASE_YEAR = self explanatory
PLAYERS = number of players
RATING_IMAGE = Has to be CERO_A
GAME_MANUAL_QR_IMAGE = Has to be QR_Code_GM
LINK_GAME_ID = leave empty
Then create a folder named '22', copy over the pcsx.cfg file from folder 21, add your BIN/CUE files (making sure your BIN and CUE files have EXACTLY the same filename - it doesn't matter what you call them, as long as they are the same as each other) and update the db file in DISC, again following the format:


GAME_ID = GAME_ID from the GAME table
DISC_NUMBER = disc number
BASENAME = base name for the cue/bin file pair, i.e: SCUS-94426
BASENAME will be EXACTLY the filename of your BIN/CUE files.

You can repeat this process for adding multiple games - just create a new GAME_ID and corresponding folder for each game (22,23,24,etc.)



spraragen88 said:


> I got it to load the menu, but it says my PBP files are all unsupported.
> 
> I got Tomba loaded up, pressed Select+Triangle, went to load cd image, tried to select every pbp file I had and none work...
> 
> Are PBP (eboots) unsupported? I just put them all in the 21 folder and renamed them from eboot to their titles (like Legend of Dragoon,The.PBP)



Follow the instructions above. One game per folder, and make sure you update the db files at the same time. The guide I followed said only to use BIN/CUE files, and I've had 100% success with them so far.


----------



## thekarter104 (Dec 8, 2018)

ransom2211 said:


> Compcom now has RetroArch running!!



Awesome! RIP PCSX ReARMed, it was 'good' to know you


----------



## notimp (Dec 8, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> Awesome! RIP PCSX ReARMed, it was 'good' to know you


The Playstation emulator in Retroarch that will step into action: PCSXRearmed


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> Awesome! RIP PCSX ReARMed, it was 'good' to know you



Yes because there are so many other PSX emulators for ARM right?


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 8, 2018)

pr83 said:


> It's pretty easy. They included a folder and dummy files for one game (game 21), all you have to do to add more is copy the process. So for game 22, add a line to the db file in GAME, following the format they describe:
> 
> 
> GAME_ID = numerical identifier, has to be unique
> ...


This one's a hassle imo and takes a lot of time if you're adding a lot.  It's easier to just put games in any folder you like on the USB and use select + triangle to use the pcsx menu to load the games you want without having to rename anything or any database, and has a lot more save states.  Each game has 9 of them.

Or just wait for retroarch soon.


----------



## asper (Dec 8, 2018)

I managed to use busybox from Mega Drive Flashback system (and the SUPERB Madmonkey "hack"!) listing the Playstation Classic partitions:


```
major minor  #blocks  name
 179        0   15267840 mmcblk0
 179        1       8192 mmcblk0p1
 179        2       8192 mmcblk0p2
 179        3        512 mmcblk0p3
 179        4        512 mmcblk0p4
 179        5       2048 mmcblk0p5
 179        6       2048 mmcblk0p6
 179        7     204800 mmcblk0p7
 179        8      40960 mmcblk0p8
 179        9   14680064 mmcblk0p9
 179       10     319936 mmcblk0p10
 179       96       4096 mmcblk0rpmb
 179       64       4096 mmcblk0boot1
 179       32       4096 mmcblk0boot0
 253        0   14680063 dm-0
   8        0    4008960 sda
   8        1    4007580 sda1
```


mounted:

```
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root               180.8M     99.8M     67.6M  60% /
devtmpfs                500.3M         0    500.3M   0% /dev
tmpfs                   500.4M     44.0K    500.4M   0% /dev/shm
tmpfs                   500.4M    532.0K    499.9M   0% /run
tmpfs                   500.4M         0    500.4M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs                   500.4M    532.0K    499.9M   0% /etc/machine-id
tmpfs                   500.4M    204.0K    500.2M   0% /tmp
/dev/mapper/gaadata      14.0G     13.1G    941.7M  93% /gaadata
tmpfs                   500.4M     12.0K    500.4M   0% /var/volatile
tmpfs                   500.4M     12.0K    500.4M   0% /var/lib
/dev/mmcblk0p10         298.6M      2.3M    276.7M   1% /data
tmpfs                   100.1M      7.7M     92.4M   8% /run/user/0
/dev/sda1                 3.8G      1.9M      3.8G   0% /media
```

0 should be the whole flash
sda should be my flash drive

I correctly dumped (using dd) partitions from 1 to 6 but all the others seems to be undumpable probably because they are in use while I am dumping... is there any linux "guru" helping me to dump all other partitions ?

i would like to have a flash backup BEFORE starting to modify the console...


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 8, 2018)

@asper
SUPERB! 
if accurate
theoretically in lolhack you can do dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/media/backup.img it SHOULD backup the whole nand to the usb drive

i think you may have nailed a way to backup your whole nand!

im not home and are not able to try it at the moment but nice find

P.S.

partitions being in use should not prevent read requests to them. it will prevent writes to them for obvious reasons.


----------



## szczuru (Dec 8, 2018)

I've looked into pcsx.cfg from gpghax repo in bindind section - there is "binddev = sdl:iBUFFALO BSGP1204 Series"

So maybe generic joypad from that (Buffalo) company will work also 

Eg this one:

http://ducquang415.com/view_product-166156/gamepad-buffalo-bsgp1204

or:

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/cybertop/item/sbb-bsgp1204bk/

It's also labeled as BSGP1204 model and have two thumbsticks (and maybe L3/R3 buttons are there too - if yes it could be easy to bind theam to eg quick load/save)


----------



## vanditr (Dec 9, 2018)

can anyone make a video tutorial on how to upload games to the console? thanks


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 9, 2018)

spraragen88 said:


> I got it to load the menu, but it says my PBP files are all unsupported.
> 
> I got Tomba loaded up, pressed Select+Triangle, went to load cd image, tried to select every pbp file I had and none work...
> 
> Are PBP (eboots) unsupported? I just put them all in the 21 folder and renamed them from eboot to their titles (like Legend of Dragoon,The.PBP)


I tried 2.  One Japanese one that worked (Captain Tsubasa J), and another US one that gave me an invalid format message (Castlevania Symphony of the Night).  I placed both of them in their own separate folders in the games folder.

I'll try more.

On another note, I f'd something up and the original games that came with the console don't load now, lol.

EDIT: *Actually Castlevania Symphony works.  I did a mistake before.  So both my PBP work.*


----------



## asper (Dec 9, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> @asper
> SUPERB!
> if accurate
> theoretically in lolhack you can do dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/media/backup.img it SHOULD backup the whole nand to the usb drive
> ...


I need to Find a bigger flash or hdd...

What is the correct command to safely unmound usb connected drives?


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 9, 2018)

Can someone please help me with mine. I add 4 games edited with SQLIte database editor but is only empty pictures inside PSClassic and added wont play. I remove original .bin of games so this rar is not to big. Can anyone look and pm me please.


----------



## asper (Dec 9, 2018)

Found an old 120GBs HDD; partitioned with 1st 25GBs partition FAT32 formatted SONY-labelled (do not exceed 32GBs when FAT32-formatting) and it seems to work:





I interrupted the process after few minutes (pressing the console power button) and only 2.7GBs were dumped, now I will leave it on for half an hour to see if it dumps everything


----------



## esali (Dec 9, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Can someone please help me with mine. I add 4 games edited with SQLIte database editor but is only empty pictures inside PSClassic and added wont play. I remove original .bin of games so this rar is not to big. Can anyone look and pm me please.



You forgot to change the custom.db "Disc" Table and the Covers must be 229x229 px, have changed it for you, give it a try

Pozdrav


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 9, 2018)

Thak's a million esali works great. I completly forgot about disc. Vielen dank pozdrav


----------



## Kefka21 (Dec 9, 2018)

Just joined the forum, and here's one that noone seems to have an answer for.  I have been able to run a single game from the USB drive and all, but in none of the games can I open up the emulator options menu by pressing triangle and select to play a different game off of the drive without doing the whole file renaming process on the flash drive in lol hack.  Could some of the systems shipped with this option actually being locked and others not?


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 9, 2018)

Is there a limit of how many games we can put to usb because PSClassic transload?


----------



## Kefka21 (Dec 9, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> I've stuck to loading all games from emulator's menu (pressing select + triangle).  It's just easier that way for now.  Don't have to rename anything or have pngs or LIC files.
> 
> Just one issue though, I have a few games looking invisible in the main UI when I used the database hack before.  How do I get rid of them?



I wish I was able to do that.  I cant get that options menu to open up at all no matter which game I try loading.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 9, 2018)

It seems PSClassic forget about games when you play few original games on system so it should be no worry of how many games we put on usb because he loads only how many he can handle in temp memory.


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

Hacked mine (using gpghax) as well. Here is an advanced end user writeup.

First gpghax tries to backup the original database file (the one it modifies) onto the USB stick/HDD - which didnt work in my case (no such file on stick), so be aware that this is the case. If you want to be 'ultra' safe, maybe dont try gpghax right now - there probably will be "easier solutions" incoming anyhow. (That said, if you are familiar with sql database editing, gpghax is pretty easy already..  )


- Editing lolhack.sh to look like this:

```
#!/bin/sh

#link the usb drive dirs into the /gaadata
cd /media/games
for D in *; do
    if [ -d "${D}" ]; then
        ln -s /media/games/${D} /gaadata/${D}
    fi
done

#backup the original db (will not overwrite the file after the first backup)
cp -n /gaadata/databases/regional.db /media/games/backup.db

#install our custom db
cp /media/games/custom.db /gaadata/databases/regional.db

#sync usb drive
sync

# kill the ui process
killall ui_menu

#Access Esc Menu from Select + Triangle on controller by andshrew
sleep 5s
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sleep 5s
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable
sync

# restart ui
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu

# sleep forever so the usb is never unmounted
while :; do sleep 10; done
```
allows you to run lolhack and the Esc Menu hack at the same time. All credit for the esc menu hack (select+triangle for emulator menu in game) goes to andshrew. Make sure to use an editor that allows for unix style formating (f.e. notepad++ (google it) in Windows), to be safe.

- Thumbnail files can be 512x512px in dimension. I'm mentioning this, because its stated here otherwise.

- .pbp loading already works (start any game preferably the 21st "hacked in" one, let it start, press select+triangle, go into the settings and look for load cd. The interface is using left/right to navigate single items, but has access to the entire system, so you can use any folder on the usb stick (I made one named pbps)

- Multi disk .pbps dont work (there is no way to switch discs). You can make single disk .pbps, or use several .bin/.cue files for multi disc games, those all work well and can be switched from within the emulator menu.

- The PCSXRearmed version they use, actually runs pretty well - it can run Tekken 3 US version in NTSC at 58 fps (lowest), without frameskip, and with frameskip enabled, it runs it actually at a pretty flawless (no audio stutter) 60 (with skipped frames).

- When you use the select+triangle menu to change disc files, the system reboots. Save files will be stored on the same memory card as the "original game" you used to boot before entering the emulation menu. Thats why using game 21 is advised. 

- I'd say - wait for more user friendly solutions to add more than a few games manually using gpghax - the Playstation Classic currently has a 25 games limit in the selection carousel that has already been broken through, but would require an extra hack and... Its just easier to stick with hacking in one additional game, and loading in the rest via the emulation menu (select+triangle).

- Dont exit the select+triangle menu with exit, exit it by pressing select+triangle another time (sometimes it takes two presses). Exiting it via exit exits the game - which you usually dont want to. 

Thats about it. Tekken 3 (US) NTSC runs pretty close to perfect (input lag is still a huge issue with Sonys implementation of PCSXRearmed :/ ), I have no idea whatsoever what made them choose the PAL version.

edit:

Tekken 3 NTSC (US) running at close to 60 fps:





A multi game memory card (like in the olden days):


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2018)

notimp said:


> Hacked mine (using gpghax) as well. Here is an advanced end user writeup.
> 
> First gpghax tries to backup the original database file (the one it modifies) onto the USB stick/HDD - which didnt work in my case (no such file on stick), so be aware that this is the case. If you want to be 'ultra' safe, maybe dont try gpghax right now - there probably will be "easier solutions" incoming anyhow. (That said, if you are familiar with sql database editing, gpghax is pretty easy already..  )
> 
> ...



The sad but hilarious thing is, Sony literally only had to change the PAL games to run at NTSC in the settings, and save it as a per-game basis, which this allows one to do. But nope, they rushed
this like a Bethesda game.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 9, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> this is all very valid and well thought out criticism. A lot of people seem to go banana's over the emulator being used but the lack of some honest to goodness basic features hurts this device more than anything. still i think its only going to be a matter of time before people correct the issues with this unit.




I actually recently heard a very interesting theory and it's risky and highly doubtable on Sony's side but still a head turner, so you guys tell me what you think:

Sony made the release purposely lacking.
Made the unit easy to mod senselessly, had a very weak lineup of games to avoid paying many companies for licenses, etc.

According to the theory, they did all of that on purpose to save money on making the console actually worth something entertainment wise for vanilla users, learned from the NES and SNES Mini and WANTED people to mod it as soon as possible to increase the value for a product they did not need to spend very much money on in the first place. Letting hackers do what they wish just to increase Sony's sales... Since although paying more companies for licenses for more games and more popular games, they probably felt the money in return is not as great if people will mod it anyway and they will get the same amount, if not SLIGHTLY MORE back. Just not worth all of the money spent and let the value go up on its own.


So that's it. Of course on a business standpoint, no one usually would ever do something like that... But in reality did it work? It may be too early to know but it was quite smart of them if it is true in some way or another...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2018)

Grmmish said:


> I actually recently heard a very interesting theory and it's risky and highly doubtable on Sony's side but still a head turner, so you guys tell me what you think:
> 
> Sony made the release purposely lacking.
> Made the unit easy to mod senselessly, had a very weak lineup of games to avoid paying many companies for licenses, etc.
> ...



But Sony benefiting modders/hackers though? Doesn't seem like they would do that since they're very much anti-mod I think?


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 9, 2018)

@Grmmish I think that is not a case. Maybe head of office deparment of Sony sales did not know anything about emulators and someone subordinated suggested to him to do that and that and he ok it. Slappy yes but if they wanna keep selling it they need to make it hackable. That way they exploit buyers and benefit from hacks.


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

They thats ok with hackers.  Some stores apparently are already deep discounting the thing at 70USD. And all in all, if dev support is there, this will turn out to be a pretty great Retroarch device.

If the input lag can be dealt with. At 70USD for a emulation box with two controllers included, and three USB ports to begin with... Go for it. Seriously.


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> But Sony benefiting modders/hackers though? Doesn't seem like they would do that since they're very much anti-mod I think?



That's is apart of the point. No one WANTS their console to be hacked.
But for Sony? This is not a main console. This isn't a PS5 where their sales come from developers making games for it. This is a PS One Classic... Where no one but the very few companies paid from games they licensed and Sony themselves get any cut of cash. That being said, they really have absolutely nothing to lose. At this point, Sony could have launched the PS One Classic with no games, and no way to actually get games either but still with the PS emulation. Modders will indeed use what was developed to mod and, believe it or not, the only sales that will change are those who bought the system for the games.
Slap some cheaper games to pay for their license in the thing. Make it prone to hacks and bam. Satisfy both ends of the straw and benefit from all angles with very little money spent. 

In other news, the PS4 was only recently hacked despite being out for almost like 8 years and the hacks are severely limited. They had the ability to make it less prone to hacks but they didn't. Sure we can argue that a huge production budget for top quality security would not be necessary for a product of such small purpose, but by their choice of games... It is definitely a head turner on their actual motives here...


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

Had a wrongly edited lolhack.sh up for about 5 minutes (the one originally posted 51 minutes ago was ok.  ) if you used the code in the code bracket above, please recopy to be safe. 

The parts edited "wrongly" - where non critical - so it didnt effect anything on your system - that would survive a reboot.


----------



## asper (Dec 9, 2018)

I managed to dump the whole flash. This is my used script (you need busybox extracted from Mega Drive Flashback, or at least a busybox which is Playstation Classic processor compatible, copied in the same lolhack.sh folder):


```
fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0 > /media/hda_fdisk.txt
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c | split -b 2000m - /media/backup.img.gz
```
1st command will get info about flash "geometry" (dunno if it is needed for a restore but... it is just a .txt file  )

The 2nd command will make chunks of 2GBs to FAT32-save the whole 16GBs-NAND.


The full backup can be fully extracted (for example) with 7zip (just extract the 1st file and it will do the rest).


_*REMEMBER TO DISABLE PLAYSTATION CLASSIC AUTOSHUTODWN (60 minutes) because the dump will take at least 80 minutes to complete !* (or at least remember to move the joypad at least 1 time after 20-30 minutes  ). THe dump will give no feedback (just a short green-orange led flashing at the beginning)._


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 9, 2018)

4 GB USB Scandisc Cruizer runs better with 4 games added than MediaRange with 10 games added USB 29 GB. MediaRange USB uses to much of power so right side of controller dont work or work with very big delay. So for now as nob I decided is maybe better to play less games untill there is some GUI. Is there way to delete one game when you want to back to factory settings? Is it enough to run usb without any games in games folder to do that?


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 9, 2018)

Kefka21 said:


> I wish I was able to do that.  I cant get that options menu to open up at all no matter which game I try loading.


Have you tried this?



Hekel said:


> Allright i played with the new stuff and managed to get some things running.. First Things first :-D..
> 
> if you wanna use a HDD its Pretty easy.. simply plug it in youre Computer and Format it to FAT32 (32 Cluster), normaly HDDs up to 2TB can be set to MBR. Make sure this is the case (Not GPT). After 2TB its only possible to change it by creating some Partition on the harddrive (under 2TB). After that rename the Device to "SONY" (without quotes) and put following files in the Root directory:
> 
> ...


----------



## adam1290 (Dec 9, 2018)

Kefka21 said:


> Just joined the forum, and here's one that noone seems to have an answer for.  I have been able to run a single game from the USB drive and all, but in none of the games can I open up the emulator options menu by pressing triangle and select to play a different game off of the drive without doing the whole file renaming process on the flash drive in lol hack.  Could some of the systems shipped with this option actually being locked and others not?



You need to have some script in lolhack.sh that enables select + triangle to open up the emu settings. The easiest way to do it is for lolhack.sh to ONLY contain that script, put all your games in the 21 folder (mine are in their own folders with the bin and cue files in there) and then just load them from the emu settings.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 9, 2018)

can someone please make a video on how to do this?


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Is there way to delete one game when you want to back to factory settings? Is it enough to run usb without any games in games folder to do that?


No.

gpghax replaces a database file on the system - this has to be replaced with a stock one to get back to stock. (most likely it will suffice to remove the added lines for new games from the .db file that comes with gpghax, and upload it again (save it on the usb stick, boot system with it once))

Also for game 21 (and every game you added to the carousell thereafter) there will have been a savefile and savestate folder created (with coresponding files) on the system. So to get it to "stock" you'd have to remove them as well. Maybe there are additional files created as well - I dont know.

Thats why it is currently "better" to only create one additional game added (21), and load in all others (f.e. as pbps or cue/bins), from the select+triangle menu. As all games you start trough that, still count as game 21 from the systems point of view (less cleanup to get back to stock later on).

@asper (if you are in the mood), I'd preferably need a default (untouched) regional.db file, preferably from a European model of the playstation classic, for later down the road, if you or anyone else has one at hand, please drop me a PN.
--

If anyone runs into the issue of wanting to make a multibin game single bin. Read this and google chdman: https://forums.launchbox-app.com/to...n-and-then-pbp/?do=findComment&comment=277997 Works like a charm (also for pbp creation).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vanditr said:


> can someone please make a video on how to do this?


Its really better not to at this point I'm afraid. :/

There are two methods out there currently. The one suggested by gpghacks - and onother one, where you dump the contents of the internal playstation classics game and save folders (incl the regional.db file) onto two partitions of your USB stick entirely, then symlink those - and start modifying on the stick. The second one is "safer" as you only modify files on the usb stick, and not on the system - but more tedious to set up.  (You can find this one on the playstation classic reddit, it also uses lolhack)

Both of those methods are currently unsupported in terms of "being able to get in touch with the devs" - at least potentially. Meaning - give people time to set up an infrastructure, that starts with you getting backups of the most important files first - before you have even a few dozen people trying this out. All of them would have to potentially "one by one" be guided to get their system back to stock.

We have much bigger things incoming (retroarch being ported onto the system, maybe more) - so infrastructure first (a few devs thinking about how to structure "addons", backup creation, gui database editing, ...) is a good way to go imho. :/

Otherwise it will be hard to get people back to stock if needed.

That said, the gpghax method comes with a readme, and is actually pretty easy to follow - if you edited sql lite databases before (know how to use a sql editor). The only thing thats needed is in this readme, and perhaps in my post on the previous page. "Advanced users only."

The negative is, you will edit one file without necessarily having a backup of it first. If that sounds horrible to you - look for the "run everything of a usb stick with two partitions" method on reddit. Its safer,but more complicated to set up.  And you then also have to apply knowledge from the gpghax readme to add games (or at least a game - others can then be loaded in via the select+triangle menu).


----------



## asper (Dec 9, 2018)

After a few "harvesting" I found out that the "animation intro+sound" is stored in that executable:

\usr\sony\bin\showlogo 

- WAV intro audio starts at offset 0x88C44
- Animated LOGO is built of 72 single PNG files starting at offset 0x23D4

Happy boot modding


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

Successfully loaded up a Dead or Alive .pbp made out of a single .cue/.bin made out of the original .cue/multibin - with the method linked above.

The original multibin image of Dead or Alive had 29 .bin files. You dont get many more than that.  (= the chdman method works)

Dead or Alive - playable but with slight sound hitches atm.  Not perfect.

PaRappa The Rapper - entirely unplayable because of the input lag.

Chrono Cross - Title screen animation and intro gamplay are entirely without slowdown or any hitch. Should run perfectly.

(All tested as .pbp files.)

Chrono Trigger (Final Fantasy Chronicles) looks horrible, thanks to the currently undefeatable filtering.


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

If you havent found out yet, you can get scus/sles ids from this site - pretty conveniently:
https://psxdatacenter.com/ntsc-u_list.html
https://psxdatacenter.com/pal_list.html
https://psxdatacenter.com/ntsc-j_list.html

If that should be needed later on.


----------



## alucard733 (Dec 9, 2018)

Good evening,
I track everything and everything works perfectly, but I have a problem, he does not want to do the backup.db and suddenly I do not have my original regional.db. I would like to know if anyone has it and I would provide it in original ps european classic.
thank you so much


----------



## notimp (Dec 9, 2018)

Same with me. The backup cp line didn't work with mine either. asper might be able to get his hands on one (european version) - but its part of a 10+GB partition blob he'd have to extract. If better tools are available, you'll have more people getting the original regional.db into their hands - so I'm sure it will eventually make its rounds. 

I'd need a (preferably untouched) european one as well. File path is
/gaadata/databases/regional.db
btw, for anyone who has direct system access.

edit: Nor did it work with this guy: https://www.resetera.com/threads/pl...s-envy-toward-us-products.84708/post-15763360


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 9, 2018)

vanditr said:


> can someone please make a video on how to do this?





asper said:


> I managed to dump the whole flash. This is my used script (you need busybox extracted from Mega Drive Flashback, or at least a busybox which is Playstation Classic processor compatible, copied in the same lolhack.sh folder):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




sweet on nailing the right command. this is actually absolutely important for people to avoid f-ing up their stuff.


----------



## asper (Dec 10, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> sweet on nailing the right command. this is actually absolutely important for people to avoid f-ing up their stuff.




Better and faster dump script (it takes just 10-12 minutes):

```
fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0 > /media/hda_fdisk.txt

dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img01
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=2000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img02
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=4000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img03
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=6000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img04
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=8000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img05
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=10000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img06
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=12000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img07
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=14000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img08
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=16000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img09
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=18000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img10
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=20000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img11
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=22000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img12
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=24000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img13
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=26000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img14
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=28000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img15
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 count=2000000 skip=30000000 of=/media/mmcblk0img16
```

It will dump 16 x1GB files uncompressed. If a part is broken you can edit the script to just re-dump it only 

You can join it with batch script:

copy /b file1 + file2 + file3 ..... fullfile

*Anyway the dump is missing boot0, boot1 and maybe others so do not consider this a full dump*


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 10, 2018)

eh, good enough if you need to recover from a brick. there is no reason why boot0 and boot1 would get fubar'd baring something really odd happening. good work


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 10, 2018)

I almost bricked mine PSClassic. I was testing maximum of 8 games for 4 GB USB and is not working after that I'm was then back with mine 4 games backup but then i got error "Console needs to shut down please disconect your power cord". Then I used 29 GB usb with 10 games just to get back and yes I was back without error and then I performed factory reset that delete all save states and memory cards. Now I'm fine back to my 4 games only. I don't like load menu with combination select triangle is not apealing to me. One save state without number you used can mess up you. It would be nice that savestate can be deleted. I'm a stubborn ass.


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 10, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> I almost bricked mine PSClassic. I was testing maximum of 8 games for 4 GB USB and is not working after that I'm was then back with mine 4 games backup but then i got error "Console needs to shut down please disconect your power cord". Then I used 29 GB usb with 10 games just to get back and yes I was back without error and then I performed factory reset that delete all save states and memory cards. Now I'm fine back to my 4 games only. I don't like load menu with combination select triangle is not apealing to me. One save state without number you used can mess up you. It would be nice that savestate can be deleted.


How do you know that's a brick?

Also, you can use the start+triangle save states.  You have 9 per game.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 10, 2018)

I thought that was bricked because it was repeating that console need to power off and it sad error without any other options even when I wait and power off and remove cable for few minutes. Thankfully I resolved that like I sad above. For me that was like i lost some life. Should I delete stuff from lolhack to that code that do select+triangle or there is combination of original file and another line with that?


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

Does factory reset reset the "number of games in the selection" back to the stock 20?

(Probably not.)

If so - it probably resets the regional.db file as well.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 10, 2018)

I was back to same usb with mine 10 games just without savestates. Then I was safe to return to USB with only 4 games. You also get to choose language again. When you don't have burden of saves and savestates you can back to whatever you want number of games. System uses just number of any game for savestates and saves if you change game and description you will get old savestate and old save from previous game but never delete game that have savestate without replacement or without deleting savestate that what I was learned.


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 10, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> I thought that was bricked because it was repeating that console need to power off and it sad error without any other options even when I wait and power off and remove cable for few minutes. Thankfully I resolved that like I sad above. For me that was like i lost some life. Should I delete stuff from lolhack to that code that do start+triangle or there is combination of original file and another line with that?


I just use this updated one from the quote below.



Hekel said:


> Allright i played with the new stuff and managed to get some things running.. First Things first :-D..
> 
> if you wanna use a HDD its Pretty easy.. simply plug it in youre Computer and Format it to FAT32 (32 Cluster), normaly HDDs up to 2TB can be set to MBR. Make sure this is the case (Not GPT). After 2TB its only possible to change it by creating some Partition on the harddrive (under 2TB). After that rename the Device to "SONY" (without quotes) and put following files in the Root directory:
> 
> ...


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 10, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> I just use this updated one from the quote below.


I take it this will work with a USB stick as well?


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 10, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> I take it this will work with a USB stick as well?


Yeah that's what I use.


----------



## Billybong (Dec 10, 2018)

Maybe just me?, But I can't get any HDD or usb stick bigger than 32gb to work..


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 10, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> Yeah that's what I use.



Cool have a 64gb stick doing nothing I take it if the stick is not plugged in it just works in stock mode ,
Also no  special way need to set up the game folders ?


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 10, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> Cool have a 64gb stick doing nothing I take it if the stick is not plugged in it just works in stock mode ,
> Also no  special way need to set up the game folders ?


I placed my games in the games folder with each in its own folder.  Some have all their games in the 21 folder that's in the games folder.  Up to you.


----------



## Hekel (Dec 10, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> I just use this updated one from the quote below.


yeah pretty usefull :-), nice to see the fast progress


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2018)

RetroArch already up and running on it
https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...arch_all_credit_to_compcom_via_discord_group/


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 10, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> RetroArch already up and running on it
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...arch_all_credit_to_compcom_via_discord_group/


Yeah saw that yesterday.  No one has posted how to do it though.


----------



## CrashBragecoot (Dec 10, 2018)

Does anyone else experience that the flashdrive unmounts while playing. The game just freezes. And when you are exiting to game screen png is gone and game 21 dont start. Then i have to do full power cycle to get it working again but after a while its gone again same ting if i suspends the 
console and starts again without pulling the power cord the flash is unmounted.


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 10, 2018)

I noticed when you not using additional games that they thend to dissapear and you need to make full power cycle yes also if you play original games. Probably have to do with storage space. If you use all savestates and memory cards from original games you will get in to trouble loading additional one. Probably removing 21st game from db and loading in place of original is better solution untill is fully hacked with GUI. I hope retroach will be implemented in GUI like hakchi2.


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

Two pages of people not reading what they are doing already...

The "updated package" is not "nice progress", it is "splitting the lolhack.sh for no reason".

To stop the USB drive from unmounting  the lolhack.sh sends a command for the devices shell to endlessly sleep. If you've somehow written that out...

There also is no issue exiting the game screen, everything works well with the right lolhack.sh in place.

If you need one that works, I've posted the code a few pages back.

The retroarch video is not "yes, but sadly there is no word on how to set it up", it is a proof of concept.

NOTHING has to do with storage space, because gpghax, simply symlinks your USB drive into the classics game directory. You are not touching any of the consoles storage space, apart from the 9KB db file. And as far as your USB stick is concerned - well, does the cue/bin (/pbp) fit on it, or not? There is all your storage space concerns touched upon right there.


----------



## CrashBragecoot (Dec 10, 2018)

notimp said:


> Two pages of people not reading what they are doing already...
> 
> The "updated package" is not "nice progress", it is "splitting the lolhack.sh for no reason".
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am using you script in lolhack.sh but the flashdrive still unmounts after while could it be an issue with my flashdrive? And also is it normal  too have too do a full powercycle everytime you start the console becouse this will whrite a new database file everytime


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

It shouldn't be dependent on the type of USB drive. I've personally never experienced unmounting with the lolhack.sh I use - but I havent played a game for hours yet.

If you are concerned, that you rewrite the 9KB db file onto the classic over and over again, just comment it out (put a # in front of the line) in the script. Although all things considered, if you dont cut power just at the moment the db file gets written, all that that does is to prevent a 9kb write on a 16gb flash storage (with probably about at least 1 GB free), so it shouldnt be all that necessary.

I've only ever hard booted with power cut before, but I'll look into if booting without stripping power is possible as well in my case.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 10, 2018)

I felt kind of claustrophobic by the default UI, so I went full minimalist.
Don't hate, see the opportunities with this! 


With this I feel like the UI feels a lot more open.
Background maybe should've been a bit darker.


----------



## ezi0n (Dec 10, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> With this I feel like the UI feels a lot more open.
> Background maybe should've been a bit darker.


I actually like that - how did you manage to do that?


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

A few videos showcasing some games that are not on the Playstation classic by default - games from a time when Konami wasnt already fuckonami...


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

I've also played games altogether for more than an hour and a half without the usbstick getting unmounted, so if you have this issue, go a few pages back and use the lolhack.sh code I posted - and you should be good.

Commenting out the cp db line in the sh file for some reason has the system running without sound, so - don't do it. 

And yes - I also need to do hard reboots (cutting power), for the system to restart correctly after gpghax.


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 10, 2018)

Does anyone have a method for removing the blank game left in the main menu? Looking to just have access to games using emulator settings. Thanks In advance. Also is there a method to completely remove hack if I want to in future?


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

Ah - it has reached the "feature" crowd. Instead of gleaning what their changes do, when they do them - or reading the past three pages of this thread, they just ask personal support questions. And silly me wasn't in favor of making youtube tutorial.

Edit whatever games you dont want to see anymore out of the custom.db file (remove two database lines basically). Then those games are gone. Does that make your system stock? No - because reasons you could have read on the past pages.

Do you have a backup of you regional.db? No? Then welcome to the club.

Do you no know what this is? Then why not, we've been talking about it for the past two days. And also mentioned that this is the reason, that peopl shouldnt make "youtube tutorial" on this. Because people like you would show up, demanding other to help them getting back to stock - without knowing anything about what they just did.

Its life imitating art. You first say whats going to happen, than you wait until it happens, which it always does. Kind of...

Also - if you mess up the custom.db editing the system could end up not booting into the game select screen, so know what you are doing. Oh - I forgot, you don't.


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 10, 2018)

notimp said:


> Ah - it has reached the "feature" crowd. Instead of gleaning what their changes do, when they do them - or reading the past three pages of this thread, they just ask personal support questions. And silly me wasn't in favor of making youtube tutorial.
> 
> Edit whatever games you dont want to see anymore out of the custom.db file (remove two database lines basically). Then those games are gone. Does that make your system stock? No - because reasons you could have read on the past pages.
> 
> ...


People learn by asking questions its pretty normal. If I want to risk bricking my console then thats my call and I will deal with it. I don't need your cocky Know it all daddy lecture! You want to just insult people for asking questions in forum? And I have read most everything thats why I am asking has anyone found out a way Because I have not seen anything regarding how to yet. And someone may have figured out a way that has not posted yet. A simple "not at this time or no" would be a much easier answer.


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2018)

Asking a question would entail knowing anything about what you did or have to do already. In those cases I dont give lectures. You might have noticed.

Its a freaking cop out, that everyone with a service wish dresses it up as "just asking a question", so they dont have anything to do on their part (like at least read, what we were talking about the past two days), and get all the attention, help, services, assistance, they ever wanted for free - because they asked. "Look daddy, I can do help solicitations on the internet, without hands! Look!"

Thats also the difference between a fully implemented "easy to use" consumer level solution (not yet available, please wait and see) and a still somewhat rough hack. With the consumer level solution somone else has already done the thinking for you. With the still rough solution, you are supposed to do some on your own. Which is not youtube tutorial compatible.

Funnily enough - the last three Playstation Classic videos I wantched on youtube all had factual errors in them smiled away by the youtube personality. One of them managed to create a video, that the SNES Classic has better PSX emulation - which apparently is caused by less input lag, because thats what he was coming around at?

Everyone on resetera was highly amazed and eat it up with a spoon. (I dont even...)

Then I watched half an hour of the 2018 game awards, which I shouldnt have done - because it has dampened my usually so joyfull mood. In this "popular arts" industry liers put up shows for idiots, that then clap for commercials. The most honest guys at the awards were musicians, reading fake "personaly I feel" promos off of telepromters, announcing, that they havent written, what they are about to read, then starting with "personally I think" - because thats what the ghostwriter wrote. Lets say I'm a bit miffed - also about

Jeff Keighley doing sob story promos, into the camera, that he hopes that people will buy "special offer" game awards promotion games at all the stores, because when indy developer talks to him, saying what an amazing opportunity it has been to have their game featured, on the Keighley hour - thats always the best memories for the Doritos guy.

Sorry I digressed...

So about that youtube tutorial - for the "click where I am clicking" front... I think thats where we stopped...


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 10, 2018)

notimp said:


> Asking a question would entail knowing anything about what you did or have to do already. In those cases I dont give lectures. You might have noticed.
> 
> Its a freaking cop out, that everyone with a service wish dresses it up as "just asking a question", so they dont have anything to do on their part (like at least read, what we were talking about the past two days), and get all the attention, help, services, assistance, they ever wanted for free - because they asked. "Look daddy, I can do help solicitations on the internet, without hands! Look!"
> 
> ...


Dude you got issues stop being such a hater and negative person and move on.


----------



## CrashBragecoot (Dec 10, 2018)

notimp said:


> I've also played games altogether for more than an hour and a half without the usbstick getting unmounted, so if you have this issue, go a few pages back and use the lolhack.sh code I posted - and you should be good.
> 
> Commenting out the cp db line in the sh file for some reason has the system running without sound, so - don't do it.
> 
> And yes - I also need to do hard reboots (cutting power), for the system to restart correctly after gpghax.



Thank you for trying and confirming, I can also confirm that it was most likely was my flashdrive that made the drive unmounted i bought i new one, sandisk 32 gig usb 3.0 that seems to not unmounted. I have also tried a usb hub that  doesn't work as it is now (2 players). And a also think we should that many people are interested in this hack and with different technical understanding its bound to be some people doing to much and destroying or want too learn. Here the ones that have a higher understanding ether to help or simply dont respond, but like me that have awaited  this hack could not resist this early hack to risk destroying something. In return of playing my childhood games on this charming little Playstation that I fore see a bright future.


----------



## ameisenmann (Dec 10, 2018)

In case no body mentoned it before here:
https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/releases

readme:
https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/blob/master/README.md

Seems to be a more user-friendly solution of the hack that we have until now. I have not tried yet myself but have fun!


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 10, 2018)

ameisenmann said:


> In case no body mentoned it before here:
> https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/releases
> 
> readme:
> ...



I'd also like to add that the author of gpghax has put out a warning on his github.


			
				gpghax github said:
			
		

> _Updated 10 hours ago._
> Please use https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync. It's much safer and easier way of injecting custom games.
> 
> Please, do not use this. This is unsafe, known to cause issues and was never meant to be end-user friendly. If you managed to "brick" your console, please write an issue and I will try to point you to a solution, but please keep in mind that not everything can fixed.


----------



## szczuru (Dec 10, 2018)

Is there any simple script which will only add option to enter to emulator's menu by triangle + select? I don't wan't add games.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 10, 2018)

szczuru said:


> Is there any simple script which will only add option to enter to emulator's menu by triangle + select? I don't wan't add games.




```
#!/bin/sh

#Access Esc Menu from Select + Triangle on controller by andshrew
sleep 5s
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sleep 5s
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable
sync
```


----------



## Alex1986 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi, is there a game compatibility list with the default emulator being work on ?

Thx


----------



## asper (Dec 10, 2018)

If you have problems dumping /dev/mmcblk0p10 (/usrdata alias /data) use this one:

```
dd if=/dev/mmcblk0p10 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c > /media/databck.gz
```
You will have it gzipped (only few hundred KBs of data, this 300MBs partition is almost empty)


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 10, 2018)

notimp said:


> Asking a question would entail knowing anything about what you did or have to do already. In those cases I dont give lectures. You might have noticed.
> 
> Its a freaking cop out, that everyone with a service wish dresses it up as "just asking a question", so they dont have anything to do on their part (like at least read, what we were talking about the past two days), and get all the attention, help, services, assistance, they ever wanted for free - because they asked. "Look daddy, I can do help solicitations on the internet, without hands! Look!"
> 
> ...


What the actual f is this post dude?  Stop being an asshole.  People do read and that's how they're getting their systems done, but it doesn't mean they fully understand all the jargon, especially when this isn't an official hacking thread with a proper OP we can all refer to and instead having to look through many posts with jargon trying to figure it all out.  We're SO sorry we're not all on your level.

And we've fully taken responsibility when hacking our systems.  And that's our call, not yours.  We're not here complaining about and blaming the hackers or their methods.  If we fd up we try to find out why.  If we find someone who can help, great.  If not, no big deal.  We deal with it.

If you don't want to help then it's all good.  No one's forcing you to.  You can sit back, laugh, enjoy your popcorn and watch us all f up, but no need for this shitty "I'm God almighty" attitude of yours.


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 10, 2018)

titaniuml said:


> What the actual f is this post dude?  Stop being an asshole.  People do read and that's how they're getting their systems done, but it doesn't mean they fully understand all the jargon, especially when this isn't an official hacking thread with a proper OP we can all refer to and instead having to look through many posts with jargon trying to figure it all out.  We're SO sorry we're not all on your level.
> 
> And we've fully taken responsibility when hacking our systems.  And that's our call, not yours.  We're not here complaining about and blaming the hackers or their methods.  If we fd up we try to find out why.  If we find someone who can help, great.  If not, no big deal.  We deal with it.
> 
> If you don't want to help then it's all good.  No one's forcing you to.  You can sit back, laugh, enjoy your popcorn and watch us all f up, but no need for this shitty "I'm God almighty" attitude of yours.


Yea I cant stand that guy. He writes paragraphs to talk s--t saying how smart he is and everyone else is stupid unless they have the complete forum memorized... instead of just saying: no you cant do that! 5 words or even: Nope! 1 word


----------



## szczuru (Dec 11, 2018)

OK i'm gonna get my PSC on next Thursday - first things first - how to backup internal memory? (eg with dd command - someone said it can be done with Atari flashback's busybox?)


----------



## The Frenchman (Dec 11, 2018)

szczuru said:


> OK i'm gonna get my PSC on next Thursday - first things first - how to backup internal memory? (eg with dd command - someone said it can be done with Atari flashback's busybox?)



By that time everything will be different... I'd be patient.

Important people in the comunity behind hacking this console are super helpful and never arrogant douches, most of them go out of their way to help people. Advokaden, DoctorDalek, Maku, KMFDManic... Super nice these guys!


----------



## MitchBuchanan (Dec 11, 2018)

Does anybody know how to add cheats to the cheat menu?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2018)

The Frenchman said:


> By that time everything will be different... I'd be patient.
> 
> Important people in the comunity behind hacking this console are super helpful and never arrogant douches, most of them go out of their way to help people. Advokaden, DoctorDalek, Maku, KMFDManic... Super nice these guys!



Why can't hacking teams be more like them?


----------



## CrashBragecoot (Dec 11, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> #Access Esc Menu from Select + Triangle on controller by andshrew
> ...


I had to do the gpghax first to make the select triangle menu script working i dont know why it seems strange but thats how it was in may case


----------



## RockRiver (Dec 11, 2018)

https://github.com/Morphisor/PSClassicEdit

(forked from BleemSync)

I'm gonna try...

[   and more news... www.8bitdo.com/usb-adapter-ps1-classic/
nice retro wooden table... 
maybe it is posible, wired, with script ]



szczuru said:


> I've looked into pcsx.cfg from gpghax repo in bindind section - there is "binddev = sdl:iBUFFALO BSGP1204 Series"
> 
> So maybe generic joypad from that (Buffalo) company will work also


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 11, 2018)

MitchBuchanan said:


> Does anybody know how to add cheats to the cheat menu?


cheats need to be in a .cht format to recognized. Then make a folder in the root of the flash drive called cheats then navigate to it through the emulator under extras then select cheats and then search through the folder structures until you find media/cheats folder which is the usb. After selecting cheats you can turn them off and on through the cheats on the first menu inside emulator settings


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 11, 2018)

ezi0n said:


> I actually like that - how did you manage to do that?


Overmounting images. I’ll post more soon


----------



## CrashBragecoot (Dec 11, 2018)

Someone knows how to use bleem sync and select triangle menu script together? And also bleemsync.exe dosnt work on my computer but psclassic edit does


----------



## notimp (Dec 11, 2018)

CrashBragecoot said:


> Someone knows how to use bleem sync and select triangle menu script together?


For Bleemsync 0.2.2:
Windows users please use a texteditor with unix fileformat support (like notepad++ (google it)) to apply. Just to be safe.

```
#!/bin/sh
# BleemSync Payload 0.2.2
killall -s KILL sonyapp ui_menu

PCSX_DIR="/data/AppData/sony/pcsx"

# Extract system files to avoid crashing
mkdir -p /media/System
mkdir -p /media/System/Bios
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences/System
mkdir -p /media/System/Preferences/User
mkdir -p /media/System/Databases
mkdir -p /media/System/Region
mkdir -p /media/System/Logs
mkdir -p /media/System/UI

if [ ! -f /media/System/Bios/romw.bin ]
then
        cp -r /gaadata/system/bios/* /media/System/Bios
fi

if [ ! -f /media/System/Preferences/regional.pre ]
then
        cp /gaadata/preferences/regional.pre /media/System/Preferences/regional.pre
fi

if [ ! -f /media/System/Region/GENINFO ]
then
        cp /gaadata/geninfo/* /media/System/Region
fi

if [ ! -f /media/System/Logs/ui_menu.log ]
then
        touch /media/System/Logs/ui_menu.log
fi

# Overmount some folders
mount -o bind /media/System/Bios /gaadata/system/bios
mount -o bind /media/System/Preferences/System /gaadata/preferences
mount -o bind /media/System/Preferences/User /data/AppData/sony/ui
mount -o bind /media/System/Databases /gaadata/databases
mount -o bind /media/System/Region /gaadata/geninfo
mount -o bind /media/System/Logs/UI /data/sony/ui

killall ui_menu

# The pcsx.cfg file needs to be copied into the user data folder or controllers may not work.
cd /media/Games
find * -maxdepth 0 -type d -exec mount -o bind /media/Games/{}/GameData /gaadata/{} \;

find * -maxdepth 0 -type d -exec mkdir -p /media/Games/{}/UserData \;
find * -maxdepth 0 -type d -exec mount -o bind /media/Games/{}/UserData /data/AppData/sony/pcsx/{} \;

find * -maxdepth 0 -type d -exec mkdir -p /data/AppData/sony/pcsx/{}/.pcsx \;
find * -maxdepth 0 -type d -exec cp /media/Games/{}/GameData/pcsx.cfg /data/AppData/sony/pcsx/{}/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg \;

cd -

##
## Grabbed from sonyapp
mkdir -p $PCSX_DIR/.pcsx

BIOS_SRC=/gaadata/system/bios
if [ ! -e $BIOS_SRC ]; then
    BIOS_SRC=/usr/sony/bin/bios
fi

if [ ! -e $PCSX_DIR/bios/SCPH1001.BIN ]; then
    echo "bios file 0 not exist"
    cp $BIOS_SRC/SCPH1001.BIN $PCSX_DIR/bios/
elif [ "$(stat -c%s $PCSX_DIR/bios/SCPH1001.BIN)" -eq "0" ]; then
    echo "bios file 0 is zero length"
    cp $BIOS_SRC/SCPH1001.BIN $PCSX_DIR/bios/
fi

if [ ! -e $PCSX_DIR/bios/romJP.bin ]; then
    echo "bios file 1 not exist"
    cp $BIOS_SRC/romJP.bin $PCSX_DIR/bios/
elif [ "$(stat -c%s $PCSX_DIR/bios/romJP.bin)" -eq "0" ]; then
    echo "bios file 1 is zero length"
    cp $BIOS_SRC/romJP.bin $PCSX_DIR/bios/
fi

if [ ! -e $PCSX_DIR/bios/romw.bin ]; then
    echo "bios file 2 not exist"
    cp $BIOS_SRC/romw.bin $PCSX_DIR/bios/
elif [ "$(stat -c%s $PCSX_DIR/bios/romw.bin)" -eq "0" ]; then
    echo "bios file 2 is zero length"
    cp $BIOS_SRC/romw.bin $PCSX_DIR/bios/
fi

PLUGINS_SRC=/usr/sony/bin/plugins
if [ ! -e $PCSX_DIR/plugins ]; then
    echo "plugins directory not exist"
    mkdir -p $PCSX_DIR/plugins
fi

for f in `ls $PLUGINS_SRC`; do
    if [ ! -e $PCSX_DIR/plugins/$f ]; then
    echo "$f file not exist"
    cp $PLUGINS_SRC/$f $PCSX_DIR/plugins/
    elif [ "$(stat -c%s $PCSX_DIR/plugins/$f)" -eq "0" ]; then
        echo "$f file is zero length"
        cp $PLUGINS_SRC/$f $PCSX_DIR/plugins/
    fi
done
##
##

sed -i "s/iUiUserSettingLastSelectGameCursorPos.*/iUiUserSettingLastSelectGameCursorPos=0/" /data/AppData/sony/ui/user.pre

find / > /media/filelist.log

sleep 3s
sync
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sync
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable > /media/System/Logs/ui_menu.log

sync

red_led "12" "0.3"

while :; do sleep 10; done
```

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also messed around with Bleemsync 0.2.2 for a while and then reverted to gpghax. 

Here are some findings.

First, with the current files hosted at the gpghax github, we get our regional.db backups, so we can revert our consoles to "stock" (with savefiles for 21+ still on the console, but wayne (= whatever, german meme)..  ), so get a copy.

With Bleemsync one thing becomes "impossible" (/harder) and that is, to have access to all the games on the console, as well as on your usb stick. Its either or (USB stick in or out). I dont like that so much -

so I dumped all the game files and savegames from the console, formated them in the correct way for Bleemsync, and tried to create the db file (using the exe) just to find out, that Bleemsyncs exe on its own currently supports 20 games - and not any more. Which had me miffed. Maybe psclassic edit does - but at least my attempts to edit the db file manually resulted in not being able to launch game 21. (Question: Was anyone in here able to launcha game 21 or higher with Bleemsync?)

I also came to notice, that with 20 games read from the USB stick (Bleemsync), menu navigation became much slower - which I didn't terribly enjoy either.

So for me its back to gpghax, with only one added game - which is then used with esc menu to load in multiple other games.

I also modified the gpghax lolhack.sh once more to only write the database file onto the console once - so that doesnt end up to become an issue further down the road.

If you want to have it write the database file again, you have to remove a textfile named dontinstalldb.txt from the games folder.

If anyone is still interested in an updated gpghax lolhack.sh (although gpghax isnt publicly available anymore) - here you go:
Windows users please use a texteditor with unix fileformat support (like notepad++ (google it)) to apply. Just to be safe.

```
#link the usb drive dirs into the /gaadata
cd /media/games
for D in *; do
    if [ -d "${D}" ]; then
        ln -s /media/games/${D} /gaadata/${D}
    fi
done

#backup the original db (will not overwrite the file after the first backup)
cp -n /gaadata/databases/regional.db /media/games/backup.db

#install our custom db
if [ ! -f /media/games/dontinstalldb.txt ]
then
        cp /media/games/custom.db /gaadata/databases/regional.db
fi

#sync usb drive
sync

# kill the ui process
killall ui_menu

sleep 3s
touch /media/games/dontinstalldb.txt
sync
export PCSX_ESC_KEY=2
killall ui_menu
sync
cd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx
/usr/sony/bin/ui_menu --power-off-enable > /media/ui_menu.log

sync

while :; do sleep 10; done
```


----------



## notimp (Dec 12, 2018)

SONY ARE SUCH MORONS.... UNBEFREAKINGLEAVABLE

Final Fantasy 7 - as well as many other games I'm sure - can be played in DOUBLE RESOLUTION, without any additional issues or performance loss, by setting the "double resolution" setting of the default graphics plugin to on. There is also a speedhack for double resolution, but in case of FF7 it isnt needed (with speedhack sound hitches at screen transitions, without everything is fine).

Also - the setting seemingly doesnt save (be careful with saving emulation settings if you use gpghax - and dont use the save "globally" feature, as it alters the default state of the system), although I still need to doublecheck - so it has to be re-set after each boot of a game, but thats easily and quickly done. The setting applies in real time, no reboot needed.

Whats the difference? Glad you asked...

Default:





With double resolution enabled.

(Look at the character models, the backgrounds are prerendered and dont change.)

Where to find the setting (select+triangle Menu):
Options>Plugins>configure built-in GPU plugin (from memory, could be slightly different)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Same goes for Chrono Cross, no sound hitches. Just double resolution for free. I'll make a video tomorrow.
edit: Chrono Cross now slightly stutters (sound) when entering battles (the battle swirl), so there is a slight performance cost, but the benefits... (wait for the comparison video..  )


----------



## notimp (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, double resolution, who needs it.... *morons*



Also shows you what a gaggle of about 20 youtubers "reviewing" and "hacking" the system is worth. Nothing. They had the system for a week. Failed to notice, that this was in there. (And yes, its actually more like quadrupling the internal resolution, but lets keep it digestible for people out there..  )


----------



## notimp (Dec 12, 2018)

Replaced the shots above with direct feed captures, here are three more:







Spoiler: two more


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 12, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> You mean for them to use pngs rather than text?





the_randomizer said:


> Yes, and everything else.


The Japanese have something for gratuitous use of text as images (guilty: a truckload of websites)...



notimp said:


> The original multibin image of Dead or Alive had 29 .bin files. You dont get many more than that.


Well...


Spoiler



FILE "The Smurfs [SLES-01749].bin" BINARY
  TRACK 01 MODE2/2352
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
  TRACK 02 AUDIO
    PREGAP 00:02:00
    ISRC 0P4007300424
    INDEX 01 42:35:59
  TRACK 03 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 43:18:06
    INDEX 01 43:20:06
  TRACK 04 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 44:31:61
    INDEX 01 44:33:61
  TRACK 05 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 45:27:43
    INDEX 01 45:29:43
  TRACK 06 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 46:21:74
    INDEX 01 46:23:74
  TRACK 07 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 47:41:32
    INDEX 01 47:43:32
  TRACK 08 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 49:40:48
    INDEX 01 49:42:48
  TRACK 09 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 50:08:49
    INDEX 01 50:10:49
  TRACK 10 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 51:05:71
    INDEX 01 51:07:71
  TRACK 11 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 52:21:72
    INDEX 01 52:23:72
  TRACK 12 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 54:07:73
    INDEX 01 54:09:73
  TRACK 13 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 54:46:72
    INDEX 01 54:48:72
  TRACK 14 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 56:17:67
    INDEX 01 56:19:67
  TRACK 15 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 58:15:04
    INDEX 01 58:17:04
  TRACK 16 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 59:34:37
    INDEX 01 59:36:37
  TRACK 17 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 60:00:38
    INDEX 01 60:02:38
  TRACK 18 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 60:49:62
    INDEX 01 60:51:62
  TRACK 19 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 61:39:26
    INDEX 01 61:41:26
  TRACK 20 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 62:31:09
    INDEX 01 62:33:09
  TRACK 21 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 62:39:49
    INDEX 01 62:41:49
  TRACK 22 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 62:48:05
    INDEX 01 62:50:05
  TRACK 23 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 62:58:00
    INDEX 01 63:00:00
  TRACK 24 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 63:06:19
    INDEX 01 63:08:19
  TRACK 25 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 63:15:49
    INDEX 01 63:17:49
  TRACK 26 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 63:24:55
    INDEX 01 63:26:55
  TRACK 27 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 63:34:14
    INDEX 01 63:36:14
  TRACK 28 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 63:43:09
    INDEX 01 63:45:09
  TRACK 29 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 63:51:31
    INDEX 01 63:53:31
  TRACK 30 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:00:21
    INDEX 01 64:02:21
  TRACK 31 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:09:65
    INDEX 01 64:11:65
  TRACK 32 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:17:33
    INDEX 01 64:19:33
  TRACK 33 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:26:02
    INDEX 01 64:28:02
  TRACK 34 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:32:25
    INDEX 01 64:34:25
  TRACK 35 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:38:55
    INDEX 01 64:40:55
  TRACK 36 AUDIO
    ISRC ?P4006300645
    INDEX 00 64:45:57
    INDEX 01 64:47:57
  TRACK 37 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:52:00
    INDEX 01 64:54:00
  TRACK 38 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 64:58:71
    INDEX 01 65:00:71
  TRACK 39 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:06:46
    INDEX 01 65:08:46
  TRACK 40 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:13:20
    INDEX 01 65:15:20
  TRACK 41 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:19:39
    INDEX 01 65:21:39
  TRACK 42 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:26:05
    INDEX 01 65:28:05
  TRACK 43 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:32:43
    INDEX 01 65:34:43
  TRACK 44 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:38:71
    INDEX 01 65:40:71
  TRACK 45 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:50:35
    INDEX 01 65:52:35
  TRACK 46 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 65:59:37
    INDEX 01 66:01:37
  TRACK 47 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 66:08:66
    INDEX 01 66:10:66
  TRACK 48 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 66:19:25
    INDEX 01 66:21:25
  TRACK 49 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 66:30:02
    INDEX 01 66:32:02
  TRACK 50 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 66:39:36
    INDEX 01 66:41:36


----------



## notimp (Dec 12, 2018)

Haha, what a project that most have been...  They sure loved their CD Audio.. :=)


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 12, 2018)

notimp said:


> Yeah, double resolution, who needs it.... *morons*
> 
> 
> 
> Also shows you what a gaggle of about 20 youtubers "reviewing" and "hacking" the system is worth. Nothing. They had the system for a week. Failed to notice, that this was in there. (And yes, its actually more like quadrupling the internal resolution, but lets keep it digestible for people out there..  )



WOW you are a god. Still talking you crap and hating as usual I see. How about you try actually talking in your videos since you know so much genius instead of just hitting the record button and thinking your a GOD for doing so!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

notimp said:


> SONY ARE SUCH MORONS.... UNBEFREAKINGLEAVABLE
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 - as well as many other games I'm sure - can be played in DOUBLE RESOLUTION, without any additional issues or performance loss, by setting the "double resolution" setting of the default graphics plugin to on. There is also a speedhack for double resolution, but in case of FF7 it isnt needed (with speedhack sound hitches at screen transitions, without everything is fine).
> 
> ...



It's a shame that framebuffer effects in FF7 look like vomit, they don't even emulate the battle swirl properly. Unless you can change those too.


----------



## Trice (Dec 12, 2018)

Hopefully it will be possible to replace the existing emulator with something better. The hardware should be capable of so much more than what is currently offered.

Loading custom games is already a great first step though. Really looking forward to see where the homebrew community will be able to take this system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

Trice said:


> Hopefully it will be possible to replace the existing emulator with something better. The hardware should be capable of so much more than what is currently offered.
> 
> Loading custom games is already a great first step though. Really looking forward to see where the homebrew community will be able to take this system.



There isn't much better for ARM PSX emulators, and Beetle PSX would be too demanding.


----------



## notimp (Dec 12, 2018)

Then I'd become a youtuber and be working for the man.  I'll try to prevent that at all cost. 

Also - I acknowledge that the last video might have been rather boring to watch (having to sit through a rather long intro - ) but the one before that actually had some artistic merit to it. Not my art - but the art form several of 90s video games. 

There is also another point that speaks against it, and that is - that I usually think about stuff, and how to contextualize it while writing. So I'd have to write longform scripts, somewhat modifying my thought process for my desired audience of youtube consumer, then muster all the energy to fake smile throughout the video, lamenting how much I care about like and subscribe.

That - and that I also worked in video game journalism for a while, in a former life - way back when people actually still read words on paper. Back then I told people that the future would be quite personalized and driven by peoples adornment for a person or character - but everyone mostly just laughed (apart from Giant Bomb - who got that concept, but then were no match for the "whats hip crowd - mingled in with embedded marketing", also currently they are a bit slow to realize, that both Sony and Nintendo exiting out of E3 is basically massage control - because their own events are less press focused, more marketing driven...).

So in essence what I am saying is -

- Just because I provide video material (really just playing with an android capture box)
- and because I know a few things, and can write poignant biting commentary
- and I have a sonore voice and limited TV production experience

I basically still despise every youtuber out there - for taking far less, adding more production value - and capturing popular opinions (Never miss a trend, if everyone else says that the PS Classic is sh*t and you dont have anything to add, or your own opinion - just make a video. Use them youtube font treatments - become a star. If anyone is interested, watch the last videos linked int he "Asocial media" thread in offtopic, there people basically talk about how this concept is sold to the underclasses (not my words), to aspire to also become famous for doing - essentially nothing. They are getting nowhere in life, but at least they could become famous...).


My medium is text. But most people dont like to read anymore.
I though something I made had artistic merrit, but people nagged me for a voice over track.
I said I despise social media, for having leveled the playing field to a point where the most calculated, and yet low effort "content" gets featured more, than any actual interesting thought - and they told me, hey try becoming a youtuber - you might be good. 


There is another thing that I have noticed, playing five six games from my childhood. Somehow, those still had character. I've seen more noir, grungey, defiant characters in the past two days playing 90s video games, than I see in all of todays game productions the entire year.

I've seen Persona progressing from a weird, even almost edgy format about discovery of the world, and to some extent even its crises, to a - "its important to care about your friends" teenage high school drama.

Heck, I played a Kojima Game just now in which the third thing listed in here happened ( http://www.hexdidnt.clara.net/policenauts/faq/spoil5.htm ) and all I could think about was "never in todays world". Its not that I feel nostalgic about it -

- its just a long realization, that back then videogames were somehow an artform, something new, something where people still strived to reach new boundries - and today, they are commercial "second life experiences" that cater to... something different.

And If you needed a lesson in "its all about the money grab - no one really cared", the PS Classic really is it - and that includes the youtuber experience (still holding at "at least one factual error in every PS Classic video I watched - and I dont mean got a date wrong, or bad grammar, no - didnt understand a concept, they were talking about as if they did).

I dont think the "antidote" to that can be found on youtube, and also, I'm not that motivated to try to want to be it either. Hey - I'm just a pseudoanonymous voice in a forum. That produces walls of text (I decided, I'm taking this phrase back and making it a positive..  ).

TLDR: All of this: Flavor. No content.


----------



## Trice (Dec 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There isn't much better for ARM PSX emulators, and Beetle PSX would be too demanding.


Yeah, I know, but as far as I heard the used version of PCSX ReARMed isn't up to date and even using the same emulator on the SNES Mini which is less powerful than the PS Classic leads to better performance. Please feel free to correct me if I missed anything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2018)

Trice said:


> Yeah, I know, but as far as I heard the used version of PCSX ReARMed isn't up to date and even using the same emulator on the SNES Mini which is less powerful than the PS Classic leads to better performance. Please feel free to correct me if I missed anything.



I don't know about that, never used Snes Classic to run PSX


----------



## Chris1979 (Dec 12, 2018)

Trice said:


> Yeah, I know, but as far as I heard the used version of PCSX ReARMed isn't up to date and even using the same emulator on the SNES Mini which is less powerful than the PS Classic leads to better performance. Please feel free to correct me if I missed anything.


Its better with some games but some have issues for sure compatibility isn't the greatest


----------



## TonyBiH (Dec 12, 2018)

Psxfin is better also retroarch will be beter than Pcsx


----------



## yadspi (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey guys...after talking shit about the PSX Classic, I got one as a gift from my non-gamer wife...so can't return it...as there is no tutorial or anything concrete yet...If I just want to have the emulator menu mapped to the controller and load games from a USB flash-drive and NOT having them on the main menu, what's the best way...a mini tutorial perhaps?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)

TonyBiH said:


> Psxfin is better also retroarch will be beter than Pcsx



Is it? Does it have properly emulated framebuffer and not use linear audio? That hasn't been updated in several years.


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Trice said:


> Yeah, I know, but as far as I heard the used version of PCSX ReARMed isn't up to date and even using the same emulator on the SNES Mini which is less powerful than the PS Classic leads to better performance. Please feel free to correct me if I missed anything.


You've heard that in the same youtube video, where the guy said he has to always overcorrect in Ridge Racer with left/right to get his d-pad "centered" on the PS Classic.

Then theres the thing, that PCSXRearmed hasnt been updated in about two years anyhow - and that consumers use the word "updated" to mean "better" - so I'd say that this information is entirely bullshit, just based on perception alone (without seeing version numbers).

That said, the guy who ported retroarch cores to the SNES classic apparently even touched emulator code here and there for some reason (its odd to be hones), so that could qualify as an "update" - but would rather be a fork, and I'm not sure if he did that for PCSXRearmed and to what extent, and where the changes where upstreamed to. And I doubt with 99% perceived certainty that the youtuber that started this myth did the legwork to find out.



yadspi said:


> Hey guys...after talking shit about the PSX Classic, I got one as a gift from my non-gamer wife...so can't return it...as there is no tutorial or anything concrete yet...If I just want to have the emulator menu mapped to the controller and load games from a USB flash-drive and NOT having them on the main menu, what's the best way...a mini tutorial perhaps?


I never do mini tutorials on request, but since this is a rather "sane" approach and a somewhat valid alternative to the current bleemsync method (which is also fine) -

Download BleemSync from here:
https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/releases/tag/0.3.1

Extract the folders to a FAT32 (32K Clustersize) formated USB Stick named SONY (named during the formating). Not all USB Sticks work. Apparently.

Delete the Games and BleemSync folders from the stick again.

Replace the contents of boot.sh with the following:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/playstation-classic.522781/page-15#post-8419003
(Link says to replace the contents of lolsync.sh - but replace the contents of boot.sh instead. In current BleemSync versions, lolsync now runs a little sed script that makes sure that even if you use a windows text editor, stuff now works - so thats a good thing. Leave lolhack.sh as is, replace the contents of boot.sh instead.)

Put a folder with your games onto the USB stick.

Only then boot up your system - from a cold boot (usb power unplugged, then plugged back in). You have to coldboot everytime from now on - if you want to use the hack.

This doesnt modify your Playstation Classics content/files in any way - so it should be rather safe. Your save files will end up on the memory card of the game you boot into to before using select+triangle to enter the esc menu. In the esc menu you can then load in the other games on your usb folder (Options>Load CD image from memory). Folder navigation in the Load CD image dialog is a bit non standard (only one item on screen left/right to change, use .. to go up an instance, USB stick should be mounted under /media/), but actually works quite well.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> You've heard that in the same youtube video, where the guy said he has to always overcorrect in Ridge Racer with left/right to get his d-pad "centered" on the PS Classic.
> 
> Then theres the thing, that PCSXRearmed hasnt been updated in about two years anyhow - and that consumers use the word "updated" to mean "better" - so I'd say that this information is entirely bullshit, just based on perception alone (without seeing version numbers).
> 
> ...


cool thank you for this , with this it dose not mater how many games i have on my USB , also how do you run games with more then one disc ie FFiX


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Ah, one more thing - the entire public, and every youtuber out there have yet to find out, that the PCSXRearmed version on the PS Classic actually comes with four different graphics plugins.

For the purpose of having you understand what that means - those are basically "four different emulators" (they are not - but its easier to grasp that way  ).

The appology videos from the youtubers telling you that everything they "tested" doesnt mean much, because they havent tested it against four different "versions" of PCSXRearmed, will also never happen.

Sony in most games picked the most performant one "Built in graphics plugin". But others might have better emulation on some games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fixingmytoys said:


> cool thank you for this , with this it dose not mater how many games i have on my USB , also how do you run games with more then one disc ie FFiX


Yes, with access to the ESC menu - you can run any number of cue/bins / pbps - and you also can run multi disc games.

ATTENTION! (with only the ESC menu hack (and not BleemSync proper) enabled) Don't save changes to the emulator settings for a game you made in the esc menu. Also NEVER hit the "save configuration globally" option in there by mistake. Those are files on your PS Classic, that will get overwritten, and for which you dont have backups.

You could draw backups with - adding the following to your .sh file (not at the end, not at the beginning, somewehere in between..  ):

```
cp -R /data/* /media/data/
```
But remembering not to use those save configuration options is fine as well. 

Pal version of FF IX has copy protection on it hat has to be patched "away" (from the bin) first. US versions not sure.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 13, 2018)

@notimp 
just a couple more questions please

"ATTENTION! (with only the ESC menu hack (and not BleemSync proper) enabled) Don't save changes to the emulator settings for a game you made in the esc menu. Also NEVER hit the "save configuration globally" option in there by mistake. Those are files on your PS Classic, that will get overwritten, and for which you dont have backups."

So pretty much you just redo every time you play a game.

"
"you could draw backups with - adding the following to your .sh file (not at the end, not at the beginning, somewehere in between..  ):

```
cp -R /data/* /media/data/
```
But remembering not to use those save configuration options is fine as well. 

Sorry what to you mean by "you could draw backups" and you add that to end of lolsync.sh or at the end of the edited boot.sh


"Pal version of FF IX has copy protection on it hat has to be patched "away" (from the bin) first. US versions not sure" 
i really only like playing NTSC on psx


----------



## szczuru (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok, i've got mine 
How can i backup nand?


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> @notimp
> just a couple more questions please
> 
> "ATTENTION! (with only the ESC menu hack (and not BleemSync proper) enabled) Don't save changes to the emulator settings for a game you made in the esc menu. Also NEVER hit the "save configuration globally" option in there by mistake. Those are files on your PS Classic, that will get overwritten, and for which you dont have backups."
> ...


Draw backups = copy all of the consoles memory cards, savegames and emulator configuration files to your USB stick - as a backup.

If you are uneasy with the notion of "copy somewhere in between" (not very responsible of me..  ) and still want these backups, do the following. Replace the entirety of the boot.sh file with only this line

```
cp -R /data/* /media/data/
```
for one boot up. Wait five minutes, then power down the console. This will create a /data folder on your stick with all those files from the console backed up.

Then go back to the "ESC menu via select+triangle" code and replace the contents of the boot.sh with that again.
-

On the question of "lolhack.sh or boot.sh"? in general: With current versions of the BleemCast package, lolhack.sh (which gets bootet first), just contains a replace command for lineendings in the boot.sh file (sed command), and a line to then start boot.sh. What happens is the following. lolhack.sh gets run by the hack, then replaces all windows lineendings in the boot.sh file with linux ones, then starts the boot.sh file.

Thats all. So whatever script you want to run, can actually sit in either of those two - but is supposed to sit in the boot.sh from now on (BleemSync), because lolhack.sh now is dedicated, to fixing an easy mistake people on windows can make while editing an .sh file (using a windows editor that cant handle linux line endings). Thats all. If you would use the lolhack.sh file for your scripts (the "payload"), make sure to use a texteditor that supports unix line endings (notepad++ for windows, google it - id recommend using this editor anyhow, as its better than windows own notepad.exe  )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



szczuru said:


> Ok, i've got mine
> How can i backup nand?


I suggest you start reading this thread...

Maybe start here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/playstation-classic.522781/page-19#post-8421883

This wont backup boot0/1, but currently we arent writing anything to that part of the system anyhow. So theoretically its still possible to brick, with this - but you'd have to go waaaaaaaay out of your way to do so...


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok - ratsnest.

The sh code to backup your games memory cards and savestates onto your usb stick is actually:


```
#!/bin/sh
cp -R /data/* /media/data/
```

so one line more. Boot your system up with this, let it run for five minutes. Power it down.

Despite of what I posted earlier, this will only backup your memory cards, savestates - but not the emulator settings of your games - to backup those (and your saves, and your savestates), please replace the content of your .sh file - for one boot - with the following:

```
#!/bin/sh
mkdir /media/backup/
mkdir /media/backup/data/;cp -R /data/* /media/backup/data/
mkdir /media/backup/data/1/;cp /gaadata/1/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/1/
mkdir /media/backup/data/2/;cp /gaadata/2/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/2/
mkdir /media/backup/data/3/;cp /gaadata/3/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/3/
mkdir /media/backup/data/4/;cp /gaadata/4/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/4/
mkdir /media/backup/data/5/;cp /gaadata/5/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/5/
mkdir /media/backup/data/6/;cp /gaadata/6/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/6/
mkdir /media/backup/data/7/;cp /gaadata/7/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/7/
mkdir /media/backup/data/8/;cp /gaadata/8/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/8/
mkdir /media/backup/data/9/;cp /gaadata/9/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/9/
mkdir /media/backup/data/10/;cp /gaadata/10/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/10/
mkdir /media/backup/data/11/;cp /gaadata/11/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/11/
mkdir /media/backup/data/12/;cp /gaadata/12/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/12/
mkdir /media/backup/data/13/;cp /gaadata/13/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/13/
mkdir /media/backup/data/14/;cp /gaadata/14/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/14/
mkdir /media/backup/data/15/;cp /gaadata/15/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/15/
mkdir /media/backup/data/16/;cp /gaadata/16/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/16/
mkdir /media/backup/data/17/;cp /gaadata/17/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/17/
mkdir /media/backup/data/18/;cp /gaadata/18/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/18/
mkdir /media/backup/data/19/;cp /gaadata/19/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/19/
mkdir /media/backup/data/20/;cp /gaadata/20/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/20/
```
boot the system up (coldboot, disconenct/reconnect power first) with this, wait for 5 minutes, then shut it down again.

This will NOT make a full backup, this will backup your memory cards, savestates, and emulator configuration files for each default game ONLY.
-

(Previously I've posted a code in here to backup all the games from your Playstation classic as well - that code (replace sh for one boot up) is

```
#!/bin/sh
cp -R /gaadata/* /media/
```

Be aware that this can take up to an hour (wait for 70 minutes to be "safe"  ), and you probably should press left/right on the controller once at the halfway point, so the system doesnt do any standby shananigans.  And youll have to have 14GB of free space on your usb drive.)


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 13, 2018)

@notimp cool got it just this part 
“Then go back to the "ESC menu via select+triangle" code and replace the contents of the boot.sh with that again.
-” 
replace the contents of the boot.sh with that again. ?? Which
Is the edited script to let you pick your games ?


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Pfeew...

Just finished correcting my mistake ("how to create emulator config backups") in the previous posting. Added a way to back up memory cards, savestate, and all 20 game emulator config files at once.

@fixingmytoys:
You asked for a way to use the "esc menu hack with select and triangle" only.

I gave you that (using a current BleemSync package).

The "hack" on its own is "safe", as it doesnt modify any files on the system.

You can also load all the .bin/.cue's or .pbp's you want, using just the ESC menu. Games can be in any folder on your usb stick - thats all described as well, in my first reply to you.

There is only one "DANGER", and that is, that the ESC menu allows you to save emulator configuration files. There are two menu entries for that.
- save game configuration file and
- save as global configuration
(from memory, so they should be named something slightly different) -
My suggestion was that you never touch them.

As in dont use the first, if you didn't "add another game to the 20 already on the console by using the now 'pulled' gpghax ('dangerous' but only if you didn't know what you wer doing), because you would permanently modify a game configuration file on the PS Classic of which you dont have a backup. Namely the one of the game you chose to press select+triangle in. Which is also the game in which "memory card" all the saves of the additional games you are loading via ESC menu will end up in.

And NEVER use the second, because you would modify ALL game configuration files on the PS Classic of which you dont have a backup.
--

Then I posted a method to backup all those files in danger of being modified by you using the ESC menu to your USB stick.

sh code - use for one boot up. Wait five minutes.... Shut down the console.
-

After that you'd return to the "Esc menu via select+triangle code only" you requested at first.

No rocket science, but have your brain switched on while doing all that.
-

What gpghax and BleemSync do in addition to that, is "adding games to your PS Classic interface", so they can have their own memory cards, savestates, and covers - which you dont get loading them with the ESC menu only.

gpghax did it, by replacing a database file on the console.

BleemSync does it, by first making the PS Classic think, that the USB stick is where some of its folders are, and then loading stuff from there. Meaning, that the Database file has not to be replaced on the system - meaning, most SAFE, and if something goes wrong, you just remove the USB stick - and everything is back to normal. BleemSync also saves your games onto the USB stick. gpghax, or ESC menu hack alone DO NOT (Games (and emulatior config files) will be saved on the system).

Bleemsync (proper - so without a modified .sh file) has one "drawback" currently, and that is, that its "either/or" so with the usb stick in the system, you wont have access to the default games your PS classic comes with.
-

Most easy and safe way for everyone is just to go with BleemSync (read the readme on the github page).

But for people that want to have access to their 20 default games, and load additional games - enabling the ESC menu via select+triangle (Bleemsync package, then modifying the boot.sh) is 'safe' as well. With the exception of you being allowed to save your emulation configuration files in the ESC menu (those are on the system - those you normally dont have a backup of) -- so its strongly suggested, that you dont use those options - and/or back them up first. (Code in the previous posting, replace your boot.sh code with it for ONE bootup, then wait for 5 minutes, then turn of the console, then replace the boot.sh code with the "select+triangle =ESC menu" code - or your default BleemSync code (if you are using default BleemSync) again.)


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Here is a list of all games that need to be patched to work (US, PAL, JAP):
https://consolecopyworld.com/psx/psx_protected_games.shtml
-

I also filled up my 32GB USB stick just now, and thought I share what I've on there. 

Ill then do a 2nd pass through what I've missed. 

What I'll miss entirely is sports games, because there I have no clue..  Also - with most series, I've only included one title, usually the most universally highly regarded.

I also can't wait to hunt for fantranslations of more japanese titles..  Maybe I'll list those as well.  Of course the list is subjective.

1st tier (what filled my USB stick  ):

```
Breath of Fire III (G).pbp
Broken Sword (G).pbp
Castlevania - Symphony of the Night (U).pbp
Chrono Cross (U).pbp
Crash Bandicoot (U).pbp
Crash Team Racing (U).pbp
Discworld Noir (G).pbp
Dead or Alive (U).pbp
Dragon Warrior VII (U).pbp
Ehrgeiz (U).pbp
Fear Effect 2 - Retro Helix (U).pbp
Final Fantasy Anthology - Final Fantasy V (U).pbp
Final Fantasy Anthology - Final Fantasy VI (U).pbp
Final Fantasy Chronicles - Chrono Trigger (U).pbp
Final Fantasy Chronicles - Final Fantasy IV (U).pbp
Final Fantasy IX (G).pbp
Final Fantasy Tactics (U).pbp
Final Fantasy VII (G).pbp
Final Fantasy VIII (G).pbp
Front Mission 3 (U).pbp
Gran Turismo 2 (U).pbp
Grandia (G).pbp
Jade Cocoon (G).pbp
MediEvil (U).pbp
PaRappa the Rapper (U).pbp
Parasite Eve (U).pbp
Parasite Eve 2 (U).pbp
Persona 2 (U).pbp
Policenauts (U).pbp
Resident Evil 2 (U).pbp
Silent Hill (U).pbp
Soul Blade (U).pbp
Spider-Man (U).pbp
Spyro the Dragon (U).pbp
Star Ocean - The Second Story (G).pbp
Suikoden 2 (G).pbp
Tekken 3 (U).pbp
Tomb Raider (U).pbp
Vagrant Story (G).pbp
Xenogears (U).pbp
X-Files (G).pbp
```

2nd tier (what I missed so far)

```
Brave Fencer Musashi
Bushido Blade
Capcom vs SNK Pro
Castlevania Cronicles
Clock Tower 2
Dance Dance Revolution
Destruction Derby 2
Diablo
Dino Crisis 2
Driver 2
Forsaken
Galerians
In Cold Blood (maybe)
Koudelka (maybe)
Legend of Kain - Soul Reaver
Megaman 8
Shadowman
Sheep
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Tenchu 2
Thrill Kill
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2
Twisted Metal 2
Um Jammer Lammy
Wing Commander 3
Wipeout
Worms Armageddon
```


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 13, 2018)

Btw, @notimp Good find that 2x resolution bump.  I also found that not every game needs it, and can do with the other scaling option found under "Display", scale 2x or eagle.  Some games do benefit from them, while others don't and need the double res option on.  First thing I try is check if scale2x is enough, because it uses way less resources on CPU, if it uses much at all.  If it doesn't work, then I switch on double resolution from the graphics plugin, which actually does cost the CPU.  You can turn on the CPU stat thing and check.


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks, didn't play with the CPU stats yet. Nice find. 

Also, Parasite Eve 2 sadly doesnt work. It suffers from this issue:
https://retropie.org.uk/forum/topic/12320/parasite-eve-ii-freezes-at-the-beginning-of-gameplay/2

Tried disabling dynarec - didnt solve it (same freeze) if anyone finds a way to get by it, let us know.  (Might try different display plugins in the future.)

In general emulation is good on most titles, and spotty on others. I havent found many titles where enabling "double resolution" would make them play much worse, but I've also found titles that doent look great with it enabled.  So its best to consider it an option.

Sound very often has an issue with lower registers (bass notes) where they distort. In other games voice lines get cut off shortly before the intended end which isnt great eather - sadly - the integrated version of PCSXRearmed only comes with one sound plugin which hasnt that many options - also none of these seems to effect those issues.

From the games I have tested,
Star Ocean - The Second Story (G), Suikoden 2 (G) and Grandia (G) might be unplayable because of sound issues (Grandia only in voiced story sequences). Soul Blade sounds muffled and boring. Parasite Eve 2 freezes on screen transitions. PaRappa is unplayable because of input lag.
edit: Shadow Man also has those strange sound skips after a while. :/

The Rest works perfectly well, with occasional sound hitches on some titles.

Also, In Cold Blood is a bad game, dont play - and Dragon Warrior 7 hasnt aged well ... (Translation issues, doesnt look that good...  )  Already deleted both of those.

Oh yes, and a good way to browse for games is to download the following cover collection (https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1CbmCpNch20plSZszZ_MzuFrkAICT4Fo7?usp=sharing) and then browse through the cover images of games. If you've been reading gaming magazines in the 90s at least... (So that there is some recognition value.  )
-

edit: The difference between increasing the internal render resolution and and using a scale 2x or eagle 2x filter (which are available in the ESC menu, as are scanlines) is, that with "doubled" internal resolution, the polygon models get drawn in higher resolution, which lets some textures simply display better (see Final Fantasy 7) because they now have more surface, and also - because the resulting image is higher resolution, the undefeatable bilinear filter doesnt reak as much havok on it. Also upscaling to f.e. 1080p from 720p internal also is less problematic. scale 2x simply filters the output image before it gets blown up to the 720p output resolution. But what titaniumi discribed is absolutely correct, all have their use cases.


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello everyone.
I just purchased a classic for my father for xmas and want to get the games he enjoys on it.
I just tried to follow this tut but I don't think this guy knows what hes talking about or his english is off and he's providing bad information.



So I want to backup all data on the system and then replace the internal games.  My USB stick works perfectly with Bleemsync, but the link posted suggests I replace the lolhack file with his to do a backup.  I've tried this many ways over the last few hours and haven't progressed at all.  Can you please point me in the right direction? Thanks.

His Steps:
Backup: (optional) 
1. Format USB Stick with FAT32 and name SONY 
2. Copy the BleemSync Files to the Stick. (without Games) 
3. Replace the lolhack.sh with the Backup Script below.  *(This is where his info doesn't work)*
4. Coldboot Console with USB Stick. (LED will turn Red when done.) 
5. Replace the lolhack.sh with the Restore Script below. 
6. Save the entire content of the Stick to a save place.


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

It should work. I basically did the same twice already.

Make sure your USB stick has 14GB of free storage.
Look into the games folder - the backed up games should be there.

If for some reason you need a simplified version of this, last code box in this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/playstation-classic.522781/page-23#post-8427120

Then wait for 70 minutes, maybe press left/right on the controller once at the halftime point for good luck.  (Maybe it prevents some standby stuff, maybe it does nothing.. )


If you have used a windows text editor, redownload the BleemSynch package, replace all its files on the USB stick and start using notepad++ (google it) to edit the .sh files from now on.

I dont know how often I have to post this - but, its important if you edit the lolhack.sh directly.

Also do a scandisk of the stick afterwards. In my case - the Puzzle fighter .bin for some reason was corrupted on the stick (file shorter than disc allocation).

If you are doing this to create a custom PS Classic as a present for someone this is fine - otherwise, replacing the games on the system currently is not recommended (only benefit currently is that you can use both controllers) hackking this system is at its infancy stage - and there might better solutions incoming - so staying (close to) stock - isnt the worst you can do.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> Pfeew...
> 
> Just finished correcting my mistake ("how to create emulator config backups") in the previous posting. Added a way to back up memory cards, savestate, and all 20 game emulator config files at once.
> 
> ...




Okay I have been  following what you have said I understand what is being said the only part that I was questioning my last response to you which I do thank you for your responses what’s the code to put back into the boot, which is what I throught it was just wanted to make sure and you  answered it

“ replace your boot.sh code with it for ONE bootup, then wait for 5 minutes, then turn of the console, then replace the boot.sh code with the "select+triangle =ESC menu" code “


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 13, 2018)

Looking up, They say to use boot.sh with bleem's latest version.  Also noticed my notepad++ was using windows line ends.  Changed that to unix.  fingers crossed. If i unplug the usb stick after 10 minutes and nothing has changed, its safe to say its not working, correct? Or does the console need to gather all files first?


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> Okay I have been  following what you have said I understand what is being said the only part that I was questioning my last response to you which I do thank you for your responses what’s the code to put back into the boot, which is what I throught it was just wanted to make sure and you  answered it
> 
> “ replace your boot.sh code with it for ONE bootup, then wait for 5 minutes, then turn of the console, then replace the boot.sh code with the "select+triangle =ESC menu" code “


No worries.  Second write down might have helped others to understand..  These postings only get long when you try to explain everything in detail and plain english. But that also helps beginners. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Links2586 said:


> Looking up, They say to use boot.sh with bleem's latest version.  Also noticed my notepad++ was using windows line ends.  Changed that to unix.  fingers crossed. If i unplug the usb stick after 10 minutes and nothing has changed, its safe to say its not working, correct? Or does the console need to gather all files first?


That should be it. 

If that doesnt work, make sure, that a folder called games is in the root of your USB stick. That could be a potential stumbling block as well.

Unplugging the stick after 10 minutes to look if the backup started isnt exactly "safe", but it doesnt harm the system, it only harms the stick. 

So after 10 minutes, you should see the first folders on the stick (folders ranging from 1 to 20), with files in them already. Delete them , then run a scandisk with repair checked on the thumbdrive. The filesystem could have been corrupted on the stick, because you pulled it, while stuff was written to the usb stick. Scandisk should fix it.

Wait 70 minutes to be sure that every game gets copied over. On my USB 2.0 stick it really took that long.
Afterwards run a scandisk again, and see if it sees any issues with filelength on any of the files, as said before, when doing my first full game backup Puzzle Fighters bin was corrupted. Scandisk showed this. The bin wasnt bootable.

Easiest way to check would be to make two backups, then compare hashes (md5 f.e.), or to try booting all the games in an Emulator on the PC.


----------



## szczuru (Dec 13, 2018)

asper said:


> I managed to dump the whole flash. This is my used script (you need busybox extracted from Mega Drive Flashback, or at least a busybox which is Playstation Classic processor compatible, copied in the same lolhack.sh folder):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Any compatible busybox link?


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> No worries.  Second write down might have helped others to understand..  These postings only get long when you try to explain everything in detail and plain english. But that also helps beginners.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Ok, Fat32 formatted.  Named Sony.  Copied Bleem latest version to USB. Confirmed Games folder exists.  overwrote boot.sh and added only:
"#!/bin/sh
cp -R /data/* /media/data/"

System boots, wait 10 minutes, eject card, no data has been transferred. Nothing has happened.  I have to be missing something.

Does this code look proper? Provides an indicator that the system ius trying to do sometrhing:


```
#!/bin/sh
 
# This will copy all games to your usb stick.
cp -R /gaadata/* /media/games/
sync
 
# Stay Red when done
while :;
do
    echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/green/brightness
    echo 1 > /sys/class/leds/red/brightness
    sleep 1;
done
```


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Without the quotes, right? Should work...

I've tried it earlier today.

If it doesnt - I guess try replacing the lolhack.sh with this two lines. Use notepad++ with linux file endings. (dropdown setting in the save as dialog).

You are missing nothing.  It should work.

edit: Also instead of only backing up /data - use this:


```
#!/bin/sh
mkdir /media/backup/
mkdir /media/backup/data/;cp -R /data/* /media/backup/data/
mkdir /media/backup/data/1/;cp /gaadata/1/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/1/
mkdir /media/backup/data/2/;cp /gaadata/2/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/2/
mkdir /media/backup/data/3/;cp /gaadata/3/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/3/
mkdir /media/backup/data/4/;cp /gaadata/4/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/4/
mkdir /media/backup/data/5/;cp /gaadata/5/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/5/
mkdir /media/backup/data/6/;cp /gaadata/6/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/6/
mkdir /media/backup/data/7/;cp /gaadata/7/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/7/
mkdir /media/backup/data/8/;cp /gaadata/8/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/8/
mkdir /media/backup/data/9/;cp /gaadata/9/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/9/
mkdir /media/backup/data/10/;cp /gaadata/10/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/10/
mkdir /media/backup/data/11/;cp /gaadata/11/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/11/
mkdir /media/backup/data/12/;cp /gaadata/12/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/12/
mkdir /media/backup/data/13/;cp /gaadata/13/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/13/
mkdir /media/backup/data/14/;cp /gaadata/14/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/14/
mkdir /media/backup/data/15/;cp /gaadata/15/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/15/
mkdir /media/backup/data/16/;cp /gaadata/16/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/16/
mkdir /media/backup/data/17/;cp /gaadata/17/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/17/
mkdir /media/backup/data/18/;cp /gaadata/18/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/18/
mkdir /media/backup/data/19/;cp /gaadata/19/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/19/
mkdir /media/backup/data/20/;cp /gaadata/20/pcsx.cfg /media/backup/data/20/
```

This backs up all the games default cfgs as well.


----------



## yadspi (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> This doesnt modify your Playstation Classics content/files in any way - so it should be rather safe. Your save files will end up on the memory card of the game you boot into to before using select+triangle to enter the esc menu. In the esc menu you can then load in the other games on your usb folder (Options>Load CD image from memory). Folder navigation in the Load CD image dialog is a bit non standard (only one item on screen left/right to change, use .. to go up an instance, USB stick should be mounted under /media/), but actually works quite well.



Thanks mate!


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> Without the quotes, right? Should work...
> 
> I've tried it earlier today.
> 
> ...



That was what I initially tried.  Spent 4 hours trying to get it to work.  Still have made no progress till now.  No idea why lol.  Modding a system is usually pretty straight forward

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Without the quotes, right? Should work...
> 
> I've tried it earlier today.
> 
> ...



I'll give it a go right now 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So boot.log provided this error:

cp: target `/media/data/' is not a directory

could this send me in the right direction?


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

This is pretty straight forward. Also look at my previous reply - use the 20something line version. 

I've done the same thing today. Tried it twice - the first time it didnt work, without the #!/bin/sh line then I added it, then it worked. I'm using the lolhack.sh, I'm using a linux line endings. Thats it. Nothing more to it. 

The hack loads the lolhack.sh, which then tells the system to copy those files to the stick. Pretty straight forwards. 

Maybe try a couple of times (waiting 5 minutes should be fine), always disconnecting and reconnecting the power cable first.


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> This is pretty straight forward. Also look at my previous reply - use the 20something line version.
> 
> I've done the same thing today. Tried it twice - the first time it didnt work, without the #!/bin/sh line then I added it, then it worked. I'm using the lolhack.sh, I'm using a linux line endings. Thats it. Nothing more to it.
> 
> ...




boot.log provided this error:

cp: target `/media/data/' is not a directory

Wondering if I create this file if it will help.


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

Links2586 said:


> cp: target `/media/data/' is not a directory
> 
> could this send me in the right direction?


Ah, yes - use the 20+ line version. It creates the directories first. 
Thats what the error message is complaining about.

I might have had a /data directory on the USB stick already.


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> Ah, yes - use the 20+ line version. It creates the directories first.
> Thats what the error message is complaining about.
> 
> I might have had a /data directory on the USB stick already.



also noticed games was capitalized on the usb, but not in the script, and I believe linux is picky about those kinds of things.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 13, 2018)

notimp said:


> It should work. I basically did the same twice already.
> 
> Make sure your USB stick has 14GB of free storage.
> Look into the games folder - the backed up games should be there.
> ...




Okay so this how to do a  nand backup?. Mines is still in it is box I have been told I  am have it on the 25th


----------



## notimp (Dec 13, 2018)

No, this only backs up the systems 20 game folders. (Copies them from the NAND to the USB stick) For a full nand backup, see:


szczuru said:


> Ok, i've got mine
> How can i backup nand?


I suggest you start reading this thread...

Maybe start here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/playstation-classic.522781/page-19#post-8421883

This wont backup boot0/1, but currently we arent writing anything to that part of the system anyhow. So theoretically its still possible to brick, with this - but you'd have to go waaaaaaaay out of your way to do so...


----------



## yadspi (Dec 14, 2018)

notimp said:


> ATTENTION! (with only the ESC menu hack (and not BleemSync proper) enabled) Don't save changes to the emulator settings for a game you made in the esc menu. Also NEVER hit the "save configuration globally" option in there by mistake. Those are files on your PS Classic, that will get overwritten, and for which you dont have backups.



Everything worked but when I boot a game it says "an error has occurred and goes back to the game select screen.


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

Acutally, the thing the boot.log is complaining about seems to be a space.

cp: target `/media/data/' is not a directory

starts the file path with a space.

Make sure that after the /data/* there is only one space then followed by /media/data/

(Also - copy directly to lolhack.sh using a texteditor with linux line endings, in case the sed stuff in there is messing with whitespaces (spaces, ...))

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yadspi said:


> Everything worked but when I boot a game it says "an error has occurred and goes back to the game select screen.


Try a working cue/bin. 
Dont download pbps off the internet. If you want to use pbps, create them yourself using psx2pbp from PSX isos/ cue/bins.

Your installation is fine, your game images are not. 

edit: Also - use options>load game image - dont just use the "change game image" option on the first level. One is changing CDs, one is changing cds and rebooting the emulator (which is needed).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also - I'll support people wanting to go fun cudtom ways for maybe another two days - after that I strongly suggest you use BleemSync properly if you need easy and someone for a back and forth. 

Following a "standard" (even if it might currently be not the be all and end all) has something to it as well...


----------



## Links2586 (Dec 14, 2018)

Tried using the longer multiple change to sh and i get more errors lol

```
mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/backup/': File exists
mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/backup/data/': File exists
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/10/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/18/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/1/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/bios': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/20/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/9/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/13/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/16/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/17/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/plugins': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/19/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/7/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/11/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/14/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/4/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/8/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/12/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/5/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/3/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/15/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/2/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/AppData/sony/pcsx/6/.pcsx/pcsx.cfg': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/power': Operation not permitted
cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/backup/data/sony/sgmo/diag': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

Try using the lolhack.sh instead. Use a freshly unzipped copy from the original zip, open it in notepad++. After that - no clue.

The copys (cp) all fail because the operation is not supported or permitted.

Creating the directory fails - because it says there is a file named like that already on your usb stick.

Those are all errors that are strange as hell. Check the filesystem on your usb stick, is the stick corrupted? Is it not formated as Fat32 (32kb cluster size)?

If a copy command fails onto a usb stick, because the USB stick refuses to be written on, you have bigger issues. No remote troubleshoot possible. I'm not your "fix my pc" guy. 

I know the commands work - I used them today on my setup.


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

Just did it again, works flawlessly. Those are the files getting backed up on my USB stick:
(including the memorycards, savestates and cfg files for game 21 which you dont have)


```
|____backup
| |____data
| | |____AppData
| | | |____sony
| | | | |____pcsx
| | | | | |____10
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____ABESODDYSEE-SLES00664.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____ABESODDYSEE-SLES00664.png.res
| | | | | |____18
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____R6P138-SLES01136.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____R6P138-SLES01136.png.res
| | | | | |____21
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.bak
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_02064-SLES01549.000.bak
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_02064-SLES01549.000
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_02064-SLES01549.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | | |____FINALFANTASY7-FinalFant.cfg
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_02064-SLES01549.cfg
| | | | | | | |____lastcdimg.txt
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_02064-SLES01549.png.res
| | | | | |____1
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____BATTLEARENATOSHINDEN-SCES00002.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____BATTLEARENATOSHINDEN-SCES00002.png.res
| | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | |____20
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____WILDARMS-SCUS94608.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____WILDARMS-SCUS94608.png.res
| | | | | |____9
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____MRDRILLER-SLUS01111.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____MRDRILLER-SLUS01111.png.res
| | | | | |____13
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.bak
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____PERSONA-SLUS00339.000.bak
| | | | | | | | |____PERSONA-SLUS00339.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____PERSONA-SLUS00339.png.res
| | | | | |____16
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SCUS94240-SCUS94240.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SCUS94240-SCUS94240.png.res
| | | | | |____17
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.bak
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____TEKKEN3-SCES01237.000.res
| | | | | | | | |____TEKKEN3-SCES01237.000.bak
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____TEKKEN3-SCES01237.png.res
| | | | | |____19
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SCUS94304-SCUS94304.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SCUS94304-SCUS94304.png.res
| | | | | |____7
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SCES00003-SCES00003.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SCES00003-SCES00003.png.res
| | | | | |____11
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.bak
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SLUS00005-SLUS00005.000.res
| | | | | | | | |____SLUS00005-SLUS00005.000.bak
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SLUS00005-SLUS00005.png.res
| | | | | |____14
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.bak
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____R4USA-SLUS00797.000.bak
| | | | | | | | |____R4USA-SLUS00797.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____R4USA-SLUS00797.png.res
| | | | | |____4
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.bak
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____FINALFANTASY7-SCUS94163.000.bak
| | | | | | | | |____FINALFANTASY7-SCUS94163.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____FINALFANTASY7-SCUS94163.png.res
| | | | | |____8
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SLUS00594-SLUS00594.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SLUS00594-SLUS00594.png.res
| | | | | |____12
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_00969-SLES00969.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SLES_00969-SLES00969.png.res
| | | | | |____5
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____GTA-SLES00032.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____GTA-SLES00032.png.res
| | | | | |____3
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____DESTRUCTION_DERBY-SCES00008.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____DESTRUCTION_DERBY-SCES00008.png.res
| | | | | |____15
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SUPER_PUZZLE_FIGHTER_2_TURBO-SLUS00418.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SUPER_PUZZLE_FIGHTER_2_TURBO-SLUS00418.png.res
| | | | | |____2
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____COOLBOARDERS2-SCES00992.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____COOLBOARDERS2-SCES00992.png.res
| | | | | |____6
| | | | | | |____.pcsx
| | | | | | | |____sstates
| | | | | | | | |____SCUS94181-SCUS94181.000.res
| | | | | | | |____cheats
| | | | | | | |____filename.txt.res
| | | | | | | |____plugins
| | | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____cfg
| | | | | | | |____memcards
| | | | | | | | |____card1.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card2.mcd
| | | | | | | | |____card1.bak
| | | | | | | |____patches
| | | | | | | |____screenshots
| | | | | | | | |____SCUS94181-SCUS94181.png.res
| | | | |____ui
| | | | | |____user.pre
| | | | |____auto_dimmer
| | | | | |____config.cnf
| | |____lost+found
| | |____sony
| | | |____sgmo
| | | |____ui
| | | | |____error.log
| | |____1
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____2
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____3
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____4
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____5
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____6
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____7
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____8
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____9
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____10
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____11
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____12
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____13
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____14
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____15
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____16
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____17
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____18
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____19
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____20
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
| | |____21
| | | |____pcsx.cfg
```


----------



## yadspi (Dec 14, 2018)

notimp said:


> Try a working cue/bin.
> Dont download pbps off the internet. If you want to use pbps, create them yourself using psx2pbp from PSX isos/ cue/bins.
> 
> Your installation is fine, your game images are not.
> ...



Yes they are pbps (wanted to save space and multiple discs games) I also have them on cue/bin so i'll try that. Btw. Using a mini USB Flash Drive 3.1 128gb, working great. Sandisk.


----------



## Pierinolartista (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello,

i'm using BleeSync and i'm looking for settings for Metal Gear Solid (italian iso) and Grant Turismo (US version), because there are some glitches but the gameplay is not to bad.

Sorry for my bad English, Thanks


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

More news on the look how lazy Sony was front - you actually dont need to backup all the games default emulator .cfg files (20+ lines version), because they are all the same.

Sony did all the amazing work of including 20 games, leaving them all at default settings, hiding the double internal resolution feature - and then calling it a day.

I found out by looking at md5 hashes of all the backed up config files.

Amazing:

```
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/1/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/1/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/2/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/2/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/3/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/3/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/4/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/4/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/5/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/5/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/6/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/6/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/7/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/7/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/8/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/8/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/9/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/9/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/10/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/10/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/11/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/11/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/12/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/12/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/13/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/13/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/14/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/14/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/15/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/15/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/16/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/16/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/17/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/17/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/18/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/18/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/19/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/19/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/20/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/20/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
XXs-XXXXXXX-XXX-120:~ notimp$ md5 /Volumes/SONY/backup/data/21/pcsx.cfg
MD5 (/Volumes/SONY/backup/data/21/pcsx.cfg) = 130e20967b86b11b044b802ac1b72d7d
```

Here is how I imagine that the project meeting went:

Tim: "So what emulator settings did you choose for the individual games?"
Bob: "What are emulator settings?"


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 14, 2018)

notimp said:


> More news on the look how lazy Sony was front - you actually dont need to backup all the games default emulator .cfg files (20+ lines version), because they are all the same.
> 
> Sony did all the amazing work of including 20 games, leaving them all at default settings, hiding the double internal resolution feature - and then calling it a day.
> 
> ...



So could this mean you could make settings per game for the Emu and save it in the games Pcsx.cfg file 
And also change it for the ones that come on the system
And push them
Back


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

Editing save files with this windows utility works:
http://emutopia.com/index.php/emulators/item/386-memory-card-managment/303-memcardrex

With BleemSync they are just on your USB stick - you can look for them (the are in a hidden folder. )

With gpghax, or stock games you can use this method:

Back them up to your usb stick first with:

```
#!/bin/sh
mkdir /media/backup/
mkdir /media/backup/data/;cp -R /data/* /media/backup/data/
```

You can then copy them back over with:
(This presumes that a memory card with the name 21_card1.mcd is in the root of your USB stick - and that you want to replace it on system for game 21)

```
cp /media/21_card1.mcd /data/AppData/sony/pcsx/21/.pcsx/memcards/card1.mcd
```

If you mess up the memory cards for one game on the system - you can delete that games data (savegames and savestates) folder using:

```
rm -rf /data/AppData/sony/pcsx/21/.pcsx/
```

The next time you launch the game (and maybe press reset?) it will be recreated.

This assumes, that you already have basic knowledge of the system, lolhack.sh editing and linux terminal commands. Please dont attempt to use this if you dont. Easier tools will probably be created and released in the future.
If you rm -rf the wrong stuff, you have a brick on your hands. You do this at your own risk.

(Simply replacing game 22s memorycard with game 21s didnt work for me - but  editing it with MemcardRex worked.  )

Retroarch srm files can be renamed to mcr to work with Memcard Rex.


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

Just watching some BBC... 


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fixingmytoys said:


> So could this mean you could make settings per game for the Emu and save it in the games Pcsx.cfg file
> And also change it for the ones that come on the system
> And push them
> Back


Yes, all of that should be possible. 
Wait for better tools.  (The games have a default configuration, thats in the actual games folder (those are all the same). When you save a configuration in the ESC menu, those get saved in that games data folder though - so you'd have to find out when the configurations actually get loaded, and from where first - but its definitely possible. )

Although it is somewhat more likeley, that Retroarchs PCSXRearmed will get released, and possibly even implemented as "possible default emulator", and that it will be more optimized - so dont rush it yet.


----------



## notimp (Dec 14, 2018)

Here is a video that seems to indicate that most of the R4 stutter comes from frameskip being activated:


Be careful with hitting "save as global config". I would rather not have you do that...


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 14, 2018)

notimp said:


> Here is a video that seems to indicate that most of the R4 stutter comes from frameskip being activated:
> 
> 
> Be careful with hitting "save as global config". I would rather not have you do that...



Yeah I turned off frameskip every time and the games played better.


----------



## szczuru (Dec 14, 2018)

Links2586 said:


> Ok, Fat32 formatted.  Named Sony.  Copied Bleem latest version to USB. Confirmed Games folder exists.  overwrote boot.sh and added only:
> "#!/bin/sh
> cp -R /data/* /media/data/"
> 
> ...




Using similar commands we can replace games in internal memory. Just replaced Tekken 3 with NTSC version (+ pre configured pcsx.cfg  ).


----------



## szczuru (Dec 14, 2018)

Also changing Bios to regular one (eg dumped from real console) - re-enable full PSX intro before game boot


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 15, 2018)

szczuru said:


> Also changing Bios to regular one (eg dumped from real console) - re-enable full PSX intro before game boot



Now that would be cool to see


----------



## szczuru (Dec 15, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> Now that would be cool to see


https://twitter.com/szczuru_/status/1073722949675483136?s=09


----------



## Coto (Dec 15, 2018)

szczuru said:


> https://twitter.com/szczuru_/status/1073722949675483136?s=09



well done. (I mean any emulator that barely runs a game, jumping to bios, will behave like that. Regardless if the BIOS has a "GUI" or not)


----------



## SirByte (Dec 15, 2018)

It's still a bit like the "Show GBA boot screen" hack on 3DS to run GBA games. I like it.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 15, 2018)

szczuru said:


> https://twitter.com/szczuru_/status/1073722949675483136?s=09



Okay that is what I want to do, I love that and like the idea of replacing pal games with NTSC ones


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> Okay that is what I want to do, I love that and like the idea of replacing pal games with NTSC ones



Alternatively, PAL can be forced to run at NTSC speeds


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Alternatively, PAL can be forced to run at NTSC speeds



All my real systems are ntsc even through I am in Australia I  prefer Ntsc for full speed and full screen


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> All my real systems are ntsc even through I am in Australia I  prefer Ntsc for full speed and full screen



Videos show that forcing the PAL games to run at NTSC in the emulator's region setting cause them to run NTSC without issue.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 15, 2018)

T


the_randomizer said:


> Videos show that forcing the PAL games to run at NTSC in the emulator's region setting cause them to run NTSC without issue.


thats good to know, still would like to do it  especially to sort out the cfg files and change some of the stock games I don’t like


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
I read that not all USB pendrive are compatible with Playstation Classic... I was thinking in a Sandisk Cruzer Blade 64 GB, but I don't know if it's the right choice... do you have any suggestions? Thanks in advance for the answers!


----------



## Pierinolartista (Dec 15, 2018)

I had some glitches for Gran Turismo and Metal Gear Solid. Anyone can help me?

Thanks


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Alternatively, PAL can be forced to run at NTSC speeds


If sound was adjusted in the PAL game - this would make sound run 17% faster.

So when in doubt - using the NTSC version is the better way to go.  Of course no one on resetera seemed to came to that conclusion. *I dont even...*

And at the time PAL games often where patched by crackers to run at NTSC speed, so that "negative" was happily accepted for the intended original gameplay speeds.  But its not a perfect solution. Using NTSC roms is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pierinolartista said:


> I had some glitches for Gran Turismo and Metal Gear Solid. Anyone can help me?
> 
> Thanks


Post it one more time, like this is an everscrolling facebook feed - and I'll give you your very own support request fill in, that gets you right out of this topic for a long time.

You didn't describe the issues in any way.

PCSXRearmed has four graphics plugins - all of which, except the one thats used by default, in the PCSXRearmed readme are described as somewhat glitchy. But then some people had "better results" f.e. on 2D fighting games with a non default graphics plugin.

Switching those around and hoping for the best is mostly all you can do as far as "addressing glitches" is concerned.

We are not in the "fix my favourite game out of 2500 in the PS library" business. And the emulator hasnt been developed on for three years. Not everything can be fixed by settings tweaks.


----------



## Trice (Dec 15, 2018)

szczuru said:


> Also changing Bios to regular one (eg dumped from real console) - re-enable full PSX intro before game boot


That's pretty cool. I wonder which BIOS Sony is actually using on the PS Classic. The same one they used on the PSP for running PSX games?

Probably going to order a PS Classic this week. Quite interested in trying some things out on it by myself and not just reading about it on forums. ^^


----------



## asper (Dec 15, 2018)

szczuru said:


> Any compatible busybox link?


Extract it form mega drive flashback flash dump.


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

Hack for using two controllers on a USB hub off of port 1:
https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...hod_to_use_the_two_controllers_with_usb_hack/

(= use two controllers with added games, while also using a USB stick)


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

notimp said:


> If sound was adjusted in the PAL game - this would make sound run 19% faster.
> 
> So when in doubt - using the NTSC version is the better way to go.  Of course no one on resetera seemed to came to that conclusion. *I dont even...*
> 
> ...



The sound wasn't 19% faster in the video when forced, so IDK


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 15, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The sound wasn't 19% faster in the video when forced, so IDK


It might depend on the game. Where developers actually adjusted for this in a PAL version, it should be. But this could be disputed. 
(To find out we would need the audio tracks of lets say five PAL games with default settings and NTSC forced, then compare audio tracks visually (with an audio editor, f.e.).)

Also remember that 17% isnt very much for audiotracks.:  So the sound would still sound somewhat correct - just being played back a bit faster.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

notimp said:


> It might depend on the game. Where developers actually adjusted for this in a PAL version, it should be. But this could be disputed.
> 
> Also remember that 19% isnt very much for audiotracks.:  So the sound would still sound somewhat correct - just being played back a bit faster.



Seems to work fine here *shrug* according to this video anyway


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

I might look into it - and record A/B comparisons, then analyze them in an audio editor, but thats so much work....  Maybe when I'm bored some day. 

I'm fine with this being disputed, but as said before, this might also be a game by game thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

notimp said:


> I might look into it - and record A/B comparisons, then analyze them in an audio editor, but thats so much work....  Maybe when I'm bored some day.
> 
> I'm fine with this being disputed, but as said before, this might also be a game by game thing.



50 Hz was a mistake.


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

It had to do with the power systems in the corresponding countries. 

Europe always used 220V 50Hz AC. With AC being the far superior system.  (Reason: We implemented it later than the US. Thats why the US has brownouts and power cut issues all the time, and we mostly dont..  )

We also could watch movies at 25Hz, which is much closer to the 24 frames they were usually shot in (they just sped them up by 1/25th and broadcast them), while the US and other NTSC regions had to suffer through pulldown.. 

But nowadays with displays capable of both (I'd actually be interested in how that works on a modern LCD or OLED, I dont know the technical details) - yes 60Hz is far superior.

It definitely always was in terms of games - because the ports were so poor (they slowed down Gameplay be 17 (not 19 sorry  )% and called it a day...  And most notable games where produced in the US and Japan (60Hz NTSC countries).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 15, 2018)

notimp said:


> It had to do with the power systems in the corresponding countries.
> 
> Europe always used 220V 50Hz AC. With AC being the far superior system.  (Reason: We implemented it later than the US. Thats why the US has brownouts and power cut issues all the time, and we mostly dont..  )
> 
> ...



There was no reason, in 2018, for Sony to use PAL games in NTSC regions at all. 50 Hz has no place in 2018, so... yeah, no reason at all. Give PAL game to PAL regions and NTSC games to NTSC regions, really isn't that hard for them to do.


----------



## notimp (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes. I agree.


----------



## chrisisx (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi everyone, is anyone having issue with Final Fantasy 8 where controller is not working at all on ps classic? If yes, can i know what is the solution?

edit: i able to fixed it now by recopying the cfg file.


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi guys,
looking online for information I found that it's better to use a powered USB hub also with a "simple" USB pendrive. It happens because the Playstation Classic USB host port has a current limiter capping to 100mA. When and if a USB storage device overtakes this limit (100mA) the voltage drops (from 5 V to 4 V or less) and the device becomes instable and/or not usable.
So the question is a follows: to your knowledge, there are USB pendrive that don't  exceed to the 100 mA limit or a powered USB hub is the only "safe" solution?

PS: my main focus is for the "big storage" pendrives (64-128 GB).


----------



## notimp (Dec 16, 2018)

Most usb 2.0 flashdrives should exceed a 100mA draw, while writing.  The thing is, that you would also have to take into account how well they deal with a voltage fluctuation - without starting to corrupt writes. 

And that - really no one can tell you. I volunteer to test my current 64GB USB 2.0 drive, with a non powered hub (will take a few weeks to arrive) on port 1 - against file corruption on the stick in port 2. I'll be back with an assessment and the USB stick modell in about 3 months..


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 16, 2018)

notimp said:


> Most usb 2.0 flashdrives should exceed a 100mA draw, while writing.  The thing is, that you would also have to take into account how well they deal with a voltage fluctuation - without starting to corrupt writes.
> 
> And that - really no one can tell you. I volunteer to test my current 64GB USB 2.0 drive, with a non powered hub (will take a few weeks to arrive) on port 1 - against file corruption on the stick in port 2. I'll be back with an assessment and the USB stick modell in about 3 months..



Thanks for the answer! 

In few words, a powered hub is a way to "rest easy" ... probably there're not notable differences, in any case... is it better buy a powered hub USB 2.0 or USB 3.x ?


----------



## notimp (Dec 16, 2018)

Shouldnt matter. USB 3.0 should be downwards compatible.

USB 3.0 has a higher mA draw (than usb 2.0 > than usb 1.0), but since its powered anyways,  it shouldnt matter.


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 17, 2018)

notimp said:


> Shouldnt matter. USB 3.0 should be downwards compatible.
> 
> USB 3.0 has a higher mA draw (than usb 2.0 > than usb 1.0), but since its powered anyways,  it shouldnt matter.



Thanks for clarifying! 

Moreover, as far as I know, the PS Classic USB data transfer complies with the USB 2.0 protocols, so the USB 3.x devices don't give any real benefit...


----------



## Stayhye (Dec 17, 2018)

> ....so the USB 3.x devices don't give any real benefit...



Except for faster file transfer speed on PC for loading games!


----------



## notimp (Dec 17, 2018)

Here is the best version PS Classic based hacks to date. Now watch hundreds of people not using it, because it hasnt got the word "easy" on it. And also no fancy logo. 

https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...own_solution_for_custom_games_on_playstation/

Also hope, that you never get to the point, where you can see a publics reaction coming, before it does, while usually being right. Its so demoralizing..


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2018)

notimp said:


> Here is the best version PS Classic based hacks to date. Now watch hundreds of people not using it, because it hasnt git the word "easy" on it. And also no fancy logo.
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...own_solution_for_custom_games_on_playstation/
> 
> Also hope, that you never get to the point, where you can see a publics reaction coming, before it does, while usually being right. Its so demoralizing..



Why would this be suggested over BleemSync? It's a lot safer and more user friendly.


----------



## notimp (Dec 17, 2018)

It basically overmounts the database file on the console (instead of replacing it) - and it also only mounts game directories selectively.

As a result -

- you can keep the preinstalled games, and install new ones that show up, when your usb stick is inserted.
- you can "overmount" existing games (f.e. replacing Tekken 3 with the US version "in spot" - when the USB stick is inserted).
- it wil save USB stick based games data on the usb stick (also goes for overmounted games), and console based games on console
- when you remove the USB stick, the system is back to a totaly stock state (despite maybe some empty file system game folders (21, 22, ...), that dont hurt anyone (no space used) - and dont show up in the UI. Last part is, if I've read the script correctly.

You might also have to create a numbered (empty) folder (ie. 21) in the /data/games/ directory (i.e. /data/games/21/) on the stick for every game you are adding, otherwise I had it use "on console save data" for additional games (21, 22, ...) that was present on console at the time. So do that if you want to be sure that everything runs as expected. Thats really the only caviat.

If you "mess up" the custom db file while editing it manually - it doesnt matter, because everything reverts to stock, with the USB stick removed. No files are replaced on console (only overmounted).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2018)

notimp said:


> It basically overmounts the database file on the console (instead of replacing it) - and it also only mounts game directories selectively.
> 
> As a result -
> 
> ...



Sounds too much of a pain, I'll stick with BleemSync; IMO the preinstalled games aren't that great.


----------



## notimp (Dec 18, 2018)

Thats a good millennial. Creating an additional folder on the USB stick for every game sounds like too much of a pain. I can make 100 of them in one second using mkdir on a command line - but millennial would rather not have the ability to overmount original games, and loose his original 20 games, whenever he uses the inferior solution - because it has logo. And creating a folder sounds like pain to them.

I'm not joking. This is basically how I lost all respect for the youtube tutorial crowd. They NEED simple - they cant do even a bit more complex. Which this isnt.

On a more general note. The idea to remove a users access to their included 20 games was an idiot move on part of whoever created Bleemsync.

Thats something only a hobby developer could have come up with.

I'm positive that they will try to sort that out int he future - but I'm not sticking with the worst possible solution, that was popularized by another dev striking his sails, because people flooded gpghax' issue reporting system on github with "smartphone user" type questions - and complained, that their system wouldnt boot, when they had messed up editing their game database.

I mean - all banter aside, and I'm actually a proponent of "standards" to drive development - but what you ended up in this case - was

1. The first silutoon giving up, because people demanded personal support for "how do I use PC" type stuff - them then linking to a second solution -
2. Which did NOTHING different at first, except making sure, that the database got overmounted and not replaced on system
3. Which lead to 20 people celebrating "how fast the scene was developing" (same hack, since the beginning, just different scripting)
4. Which lead to that guy - entering a deal with the libretro folks who want to bootstrap a "classics consoles hacked" innitiative badly. So bleemsync was quick to get a commercial logo - (half stolen from the dead bleemcast projec)
5. And when a better solution in every way comes along - people complaining, that something "sounds like too much hassle" - (hey if you didn't understand what I was writing, just admit - it, I could have put it even simpler..) and sticking with the "brand they know".
6. And the solution that "got traction" having the words "simple" and "safe" plastered on top of them like thats a brand USP. Tell me something new.


When all the "brand" currently is - is a different shell script.
And you can look at two shell scripts and say which ones better.

But people who cant have to go with logos I guess.

Makes me mad. (Not at you specifically... Just at the notion, that this is what drives consumer decisions - and that companies know it. Basically - consumers cant have better outcomes, because their support systems are relying on idiots reading marketing material. out loud. And if a "scene" is bootstrapped mostly on youtube - all is lost, from the get go. (How do you debate information? In youtube fudes? In the comments below?))


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2018)

notimp said:


> Thats a good millennial. Creating an additional folder on the USB stick for every game sounds like too much of a pain. I can make 100 of them in one second using mkdir on a command line - but millennial would rather not have the ability to overmount original games, and loose his original 20 games, whenever he uses the inferior solution - because it has logo. And creating a folder sounds like pain to them.
> 
> I'm not joking. This is basically how I lost all respect for the youtube tutorial crowd. They NEED simple - they cant do even a bit more complex. Which this isnt.
> 
> ...



Um, what? You lost me.  I'll just use BleemSync, if I get one that is


----------



## notimp (Dec 18, 2018)

How to make 100 folders in one second:
https://serverfault.com/questions/3...-00-99-with-a-single-command-in-ubuntu/397768

edit: Its really not you in this case - its me...

I just had to see how the "youtuber part" of this "scene" talked to "the masses of people", telling them entire BS - because they guessed wrong about what people were saying - at two points along the way. But they are revered, they have consumer trust, like you wouldnt believe. Like they wouldnt have just told you, that they had to manually center a d-pad by overcorrecting.

It started with "please dont make youtube tutorials yet - not all files currently are backed up properly -- and if you do you'd be responsible for an epidemic of people requiring handholding, if something goes wrong > wait for better tools" -- which to their credit they did understand.

But then someone wrote a line of code differently, so the database (not backed up) didnt get overwritten, but only overmounted - and the youtubers were all like "wow, much better solution, and mo easy - is all amongst us, here is video tutorial" - which if you thought about it too much made your brain hurt - because al it was, was admitting, that most people failed at editing a file with an editor - and that they were afraid of bricks caused by that.

Then youtubers all talked about "better method", and "that the scene was moving so fast", when literally all it was, was one guy writing "unmount this, mount that" instead of "copy this" into a shell script. Amazing. What a difference a day makes.

Then another guy does pretty much the same thing, but removes all the setbacks of the first fix ("fix removes 20 games you own from being playable together with added games!") and all of a sudden no one cares, because the second project by then had a logo, an industry partnership with a discord channel, and still an architecturally freaking dumb way of doing stuff (loose 20 games, smile).

But by then it was on version 0.4.1, and all the youtubers had made two tutorials each at least, because gpghax called them irresponsible and  getting people into risks, they never meant to show any responsibility for - so now everyones stuck with the worst conceptual solution - because it has a brandname, and the words safe and easy attached to it.

Just imagine seeing all that and knowing, that you cant do a single thing about it, because - people will always go with the fork with the best logo, and the 40 youtube videos tutorials out there. With "most safe and easy" youtube font treatment on them.

Then still hinting people at a better solution. And getting "idk, creating an additional folder sounds too complicated - I stick with the worst solution out there" commentary in return. How would you react? I mean, I can give up on the spot. Can write 100 times "people are too dumb to be responsible for making their own educated decisions" onto a blackboard Bart Simpson style - but then, deep down I'll always know - that you had them at "most easy" - and once you set up a branded cooperation initiative with a discord channel. Its always the same - it never will change. Marketing wins the day. Even makes people "decide" on what the better shell script is, when all it is, is a shell script.

Thats why you are usually paying 20% of market value on everything for marketing. Thats market making activities. (Go to college, learn not that much - still think that you'll be able to talk people into buying BS? Welcome new marketeer. You are an important pilar of society. Come work at facebook. Tell people that family photo sharing is great on a marketing platform.) Like lying, or misrepresenting your position. Thats why people love to use instagram - or think that youtuber is a career path. Because of about 100 brand evangelists that can get rich doing it, while the rest cant even earn living wages.

All of it is laughable if you learn how it works. But it works like clockwork. Every time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2018)

notimp said:


> How to make 100 folders in one second:
> https://serverfault.com/questions/3...-00-99-with-a-single-command-in-ubuntu/397768



I'm good, I only play a handful of PSX games, really


----------



## Crazystato (Dec 18, 2018)

notimp said:


> How to make 100 folders in one second:
> https://serverfault.com/questions/3...-00-99-with-a-single-command-in-ubuntu/397768
> 
> edit: Its really not you in this case - its me...
> ...



He's more interested in making sure the battle swirl in ff7 doesn't look like vomit anymore...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2018)

Crazystato said:


> He's more interested in making sure the battle swirl in ff7 doesn't look like vomit anymore...



It's a lost cause, NTSC games don't even run right on that hunk of junk, can't even maintain 60 fps  I'd rather we replace the emulator with a newer version first.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 18, 2018)

whats the max amount of games that i can install on a usb? does the console only read a certain amount of games? thanks


----------



## Trice (Dec 18, 2018)

notimp said:


> Here is the best version PS Classic based hacks to date. Now watch hundreds of people not using it, because it hasnt got the word "easy" on it. And also no fancy logo.
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...own_solution_for_custom_games_on_playstation/
> 
> Also hope, that you never get to the point, where you can see a publics reaction coming, before it does, while usually being right. Its so demoralizing..


Sounds like a really good solution. Thx for the link!


----------



## pathartl (Dec 18, 2018)

notimp said:


> Thats a good millennial. Creating an additional folder on the USB stick for every game sounds like too much of a pain. I can make 100 of them in one second using mkdir on a command line - but millennial would rather not have the ability to overmount original games, and loose his original 20 games, whenever he uses the inferior solution - because it has logo. And creating a folder sounds like pain to them.
> 
> I'm not joking. This is basically how I lost all respect for the youtube tutorial crowd. They NEED simple - they cant do even a bit more complex. Which this isnt.
> 
> ...



BleemSync project lead here.

I ask that you keep your expectations in check. Thank you to everyone for the support we've had so far. We're just under two weeks in and we've got some exciting stuff in the future. In fact, most of the videos from before this past weekend are already out of date! We've got a team filled with some pretty bright people. Half of us are developers or IT people by day. We're just a rag-tag team of classic enthusiasts who are pretty tired of half-assed tools. Hakchi2 was mostly there, but lacked certain things we are hoping to rectify such as multi-platform support.

For everyone that's been following the project, stay tuned! We've got some exciting things coming down the pipeline and it might not be limited to just the PlayStation Classic


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2018)

pathartl said:


> BleemSync project lead here.
> 
> I ask that you keep your expectations in check. Thank you to everyone for the support we've had so far. We're just under two weeks in and we've got some exciting stuff in the future. In fact, most of the videos from before this past weekend are already out of date! We've got a team filled with some pretty bright people. Half of us are developers or IT people by day. We're just a rag-tag team of classic enthusiasts who are pretty tired of half-assed tools. Hakchi2 was mostly there, but lacked certain things we are hoping to rectify such as multi-platform support.
> 
> For everyone that's been following the project, stay tuned! We've got some exciting things coming down the pipeline and it might not be limited to just the PlayStation Classic



Keep up the good work


----------



## PPlays (Dec 18, 2018)

notimp said:


> Thats a good millennial. Creating an additional folder on the USB stick for every game sounds like too much of a pain. I can make 100 of them in one second using mkdir on a command line - but millennial would rather not have the ability to overmount original games, and loose his original 20 games, whenever he uses the inferior solution - because it has logo. And creating a folder sounds like pain to them.
> 
> I'm not joking. This is basically how I lost all respect for the youtube tutorial crowd. They NEED simple - they cant do even a bit more complex. Which this isnt.
> 
> ...



   Hey there, I guess I could be grouped in with the "Youtuber" crowd although I've never really considered myself one. I can't speak for other channels but I know that the majority of my viewers aren't the most tech savvy which is probably why they choose to watch what I put out. So I ask, since when does YT have to appeal to those who are into script writing or development/programming etc. in general? I'm the first guy to admit that all these lines of code might as well be Chinese. But what I do get are the words "Safe" and "Easy". As does the average person. When I hear something is safe by a developer, or "hobby developer" in this case as you like to put him, especially one that I've knows for some time now and trust, I'm going to pass that information on because people have been waiting to get into their systems. When you look at the development for the NES or SNES Classic, this scene _is_ moving quick. The guy who developed the initial script had the system for 7 hours. I don't know about you but that's pretty fast to me. But to downplay the work that has been put into what's happened so far sounds, idk. I'm not really sure what you were expecting after the system only being out for a couple weeks. It's not like anyone is being paid for any of the work they've done. The lead developer has actually worked almost every night for hours trying to make his project better and easier for everyone. So why is that a bad thing? I don't know what you have against Youtube tutorials, or why you feel they need to cater to you when thousands of people have benefited from them and enjoy their systems more because they talk to the viewers on a level they can understand.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 18, 2018)

can i add more then 35 games on a usb stick or has to be 35?


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 19, 2018)

pathartl said:


> BleemSync project lead here.
> 
> I ask that you keep your expectations in check. Thank you to everyone for the support we've had so far. We're just under two weeks in and we've got some exciting stuff in the future. In fact, most of the videos from before this past weekend are already out of date! We've got a team filled with some pretty bright people. Half of us are developers or IT people by day. We're just a rag-tag team of classic enthusiasts who are pretty tired of half-assed tools. Hakchi2 was mostly there, but lacked certain things we are hoping to rectify such as multi-platform support.
> 
> For everyone that's been following the project, stay tuned! We've got some exciting things coming down the pipeline and it might not be limited to just the PlayStation Classic


Looking forward to it man.


----------



## chrisisx (Dec 19, 2018)

vanditr said:


> can i add more then 35 games on a usb stick or has to be 35?


I have 50 games from my 32GB thumb drive and all is working fine


----------



## vanditr (Dec 19, 2018)

i get black screen when i turn on my console after the sony logo with the usb stick, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## vanditr (Dec 19, 2018)

nvm the console broke my usb flash drive wtf


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 19, 2018)

vanditr said:


> can i add more then 35 games on a usb stick or has to be 35?



As far as I know, the current limit should be about 300 games/titles... this limit should be overcome in the next BleemSync releases (possibility to add folders to the main carousel/wheel).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vanditr said:


> nvm the console broke my usb flash drive wtf



Probably use a powered USB hub can prevent "this type of problem"...


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello! Have anyone tried to use one of these cables to use a DualShock Controller with games added on BleemSync? Or can anyone try to report if it works?


----------



## szczuru (Dec 19, 2018)

Does anyone find a way how to configure usb mouse as PSX mouse or Light Gun on PSC?


----------



## yadspi (Dec 19, 2018)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> Hello! Have anyone tried to use one of these cables to use a DualShock Controller with games added on BleemSync? Or can anyone try to report if it works?


I have the cable but only have DualShocks 3 and 4


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a curiosity/question:
if you use a powered USB hub on PS Classic port 2 are there troubles to use a USB device in conjunction with the second controller?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2018)

Has anyone found a way to force-enable Gaussian interpolation using the built in emulator menu? Forcing linear interpolation on this device was a mistake.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 19, 2018)

anyone here got resident evil 2 working? bleem doesnt want to create the game ini and pic for it, thanks


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 20, 2018)

vanditr said:


> anyone here got resident evil 2 working? bleem doesnt want to create the game ini and pic for it, thanks


Are you using the automatic creator for ini? It would be better for you to create it for yourself, I have some working titles that are supposedly not working... but I'm still testing. There are 15 games on my list yet, and RE DirectorsCut  DualShock,RE2 DS and RE3 are the next onn my list, I'll report you in an hour or so. Another thing is that RE1 y RE2 have multiple .bin trakcs, you need to join'em in one .bin (Of course in RE2 you need to have at the end Disc 1 and Disc2 separeted). I've done that with a lot of games that have multiple .bin tracks for the PSClassic, try it and I'll report ir later anyway.

This is on BleemSync's Readme: "Also please note that automatic metadata scraping may not work with multi-track .bins at this time. Please follow this tutorial to learn how to make a single bin image."



yadspi said:


> I have the cable but only have DualShocks 3 and 4


Look at what I found! 

https://larepublica.pe/videojuegos/...dos-analogos-tienes-adaptador-video-dualshock

It's on Spanish but at the last video it shows that in fact it's working  Anyway... I didn't thought of using PS3/PS4 controller through USB, will them work in the same way?


----------



## yadspi (Dec 20, 2018)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> Look at what I found!
> 
> https://larepublica.pe/videojuegos/...dos-analogos-tienes-adaptador-video-dualshock
> 
> It's on Spanish but at the last video it shows that in fact it's working  Anyway... I didn't thought of using PS3/PS4 controller through USB, will them work in the same way?



Thanks, I also speak Spanish.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 20, 2018)

yadspi said:


> I have the cable but only have DualShocks 3 and 4


I can confirm PSClassic recognize PS3 DS3 Sixasix Controller, but Buttons are mapped incorrectly and I can't fix'em, well... it even not recognize OXΔ□ buttons  Anyone has been succsesful on using DS3 Sixaxis or tried at least?

What PSClassic Controller look likes











What PS3 DSSixaxis Controller looks like


----------



## yadspi (Dec 20, 2018)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> I can confirm PSClassic recognize PS3 DS3 Sixasix Controller, but Buttons are mapped incorrectly and I can't fix'em, well... it even not recognize OXΔ□ buttons  Anyone has been succsesful on using DS3 Sixaxis or tried at least?
> 
> What PSClassic Controller look likes
> 
> ...



Used it and the Logitech F310 and it recognize them in the hidden menu bit don't anything in game...the option to use analog is there at least...we just need a less time consuming hack and for it to recognize DS3/4 controllers.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 20, 2018)

how did you guys got resident evil 2 working? bleemsync doesnt work with it


----------



## chrisisx (Dec 20, 2018)

vanditr said:


> how did you guys got resident evil 2 working? bleemsync doesnt work with it


Mine is working fine and i am using the dual shock version due to unlimted ammo cheat


----------



## vanditr (Dec 20, 2018)

re 2, gta2 bleemsync cant create the cover and the game ini which means it wont play, it seems that bleem cant retrieve the serial from the games


----------



## chrisisx (Dec 20, 2018)

vanditr said:


> re 2, gta2 bleemsync cant create the cover and the game ini which means it wont play, it seems that bleem cant retrieve the serial from the games


Not sure about that i am doing manually to add my games and i currently have 50 games, i didnt know that there is an automated way now but i am on a latest version though. Try doing it manually for the games that do not work for you, copy the .ini and .cfg and get a PNG from the internet. Then edit manually your .ini file base on you game (.bin and .cue) information.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 20, 2018)

vanditr said:


> how did you guys got resident evil 2 working? bleemsync doesnt work with it


Try creating for yourself the game.ini and cover, that will work.
It's dangerous to go alone, use this  https://psxdatacenter.com/ntsc-u_list.html


----------



## vanditr (Dec 20, 2018)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> Try creating for yourself the game.ini and cover, that will work.
> It's dangerous to go alone, use this  https://psxdatacenter.com/ntsc-u_list.html



Will do, thanks!


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey someone got working Grand Theft Auto London? When I click to change the disc it says the game will tell me when I need to change it... or change it through emu menu it says the disc is not correct...


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 20, 2018)

vanditr said:


> Will do, thanks!


In case you still not able to got RE2 working, here what I've done...
First you'll need a Folder for Disc1 and another for Disc2

Disc1: Games/#/GameData/SLUS-00748.bin
                                         SLUS-00748.cue
                                         SLUS-00748.png
                                         pcsx.cfg
                                         Game.ini

Game.ini file must contain the next:
[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00748
Title=Resident Evil 2 Leon
Publisher=Capcom
Players=1
Year=1998

Disc2: Games/#/GameData/SLUS-00756.bin
                                         SLUS-00756.cue
                                         SLUS-00756.png
                                         pcsx.cfg
                                         Game.ini

Game.ini file must contain the next:
[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00756
Title=Resident Evil 2 Claire
Publisher=Capcom
Players=1
Year=1998

As I said before, you'll need to merge Track1.bin & Track2.bin on both Discs to get one .bin file per Disc (SLUS-00748.bin for Disc1 & SLUS-00756.bin for Disc2) in order to work properly.
Tuto how to merge .bin file

Doing this it will work every normally, you'll need to select from PSClassic Menu which Disc to play instead of selecting RE2 and "changing" discs

EDIT: I'll let you use the cover I'm using for both discs 




Just change the name as I marked before and include it to every game folder...
SLUS-00748.png for Disc1
SLUS-00756.png for Disc2


----------



## yadspi (Dec 20, 2018)

I don't use the game ID, just the name of the CUE/BIN files and they work. Haven't tried RE2 but have a couple of multiple BIN games and they seem to work without merging but haven't tested enough.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 20, 2018)

yadspi said:


> I don't use the game ID, just the name of the CUE/BIN files and they work. Haven't tried RE2 but have a couple of multiple BIN games and they seem to work without merging but haven't tested enough.


They work, but some games will play no songs/music due to those files are on those extra .bin. So, if you want the entire game, it would be better to merge all .bin into one, at least for PSClassic and POPStarter (PS2 HDD), not mandatory to PSX backups


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 20, 2018)

The progress with this is cool and all, but I kind of still don't want one even with recent $75 deals. Maybe when it gets cheap enough.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 20, 2018)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> In case you still not able to got RE2 working, here what I've done...
> First you'll need a Folder for Disc1 and another for Disc2
> 
> Disc1: Games/#/GameData/SLUS-00748.bin
> ...




Thank you very much!!!


----------



## vanditr (Dec 20, 2018)

i can do the same for legend of dragoon right?


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 20, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> The progress with this is cool and all, but I kind of still don't want one even with recent $75 deals. Maybe when it gets cheap enough.


I know you can use other ways to emulate the ps1 games that are a lot cheaper.. but I still think it’s cool as f**k. Even more so that you can now play more games. I’m reliving my youth


----------



## yadspi (Dec 20, 2018)

Updated Bleemsync, now everything works but the controller doesn't do anything in games

Erased and copied back the " system"  folder and everything works....weird.


----------



## notimp (Dec 20, 2018)

Its now possible to disable the bilinear filter entirely.

Video (comparison on > off -- read video description):


How to:
https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/a7uhwm/remove_default_bilinear_filter/


----------



## yadspi (Dec 20, 2018)

notimp said:


> Its now possible to disable the bilinear filter entirely.
> 
> Video (comparison on > off -- read video description):
> 
> ...



Isn't that just the double resolution setting?


----------



## notimp (Dec 20, 2018)

THA VIDEO IS NOT A TUTORIAL. Read them words.
THA VIDEO IS a COMPARISON between bilinear on and off. (There are cuts and segments for each game. First segment bilinear on (default) second segment bilinear off. One game after another. On. Off.

I intercut the videos with a command line tool, so no text inserts for easy always knowing what is shown. First on, then off with every game - this has to suffice...  )

The tutorial/how to is in the reddit thread. I didn't come up with the solution, so I didnt make a how to video. I have dignity. I dont play dumb youtuber games. I follow written tutorials. You should as well.

Nighty-N8


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Dec 21, 2018)

vanditr said:


> i can do the same for legend of dragoon right?


Yeah but as far as I remmember, legend of dragoon is just one game like FFVII, so, you'll need to have all .bin & .cue files in a single folder.
In Game.ini you'll need to write the ID like so... Discs=SLUS-00748,SLUS-00756,SLUS-00757,SLUS-00758 (Just an example, not real ID's)
Anyway, I'm downloading this game, but it will take me some time to try'em, Xmas days has begun


----------



## notimp (Dec 21, 2018)

Made youtube subtitles for the bilinear on/off comparison video, so its easier to decipher.

Made two comparison images for quick reference:


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I have seen this question asked on this post.. What’s the best way of joining .bin files. For some reason one or two of my ROMS are loads of separate bin files and one .cue file. Is there a .bat command?


----------



## yadspi (Dec 21, 2018)

IwearHelmet4Bed said:


> I’m pretty sure I have seen this question asked on this post.. What’s the best way of joining .bin files. For some reason one or two of my ROMS are loads of separate bin files and one .cue file. Is there a .bat command?


http://www.ps2-home.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41


----------



## notimp (Dec 21, 2018)

With the Playstation Classic thats actually preferred - not to convert to single bin/cue. The emulator has issues addressing sound files correctly if you go for single bin, at least in some games. (The NTSC version of Toshinden being one such title.)

Others work.

If you want to know anyhow, or to try it out - let me link to this thread for the about tenth time in the last three months... 

https://forums.launchbox-app.com/to...n-and-then-pbp/?do=findComment&comment=277997

the mentioned command line tool chdman you'll find by googling.

Yes it is a command line tool, but using it still beats installing two different CD ripping programs with virtual CD drive drivers, then mounting the image virtualy and... Learn how to use chdman - its simpler..  (and the commands you need are in the linked thread (filenames should vary - but with a little bit of abstraction logic...  ))

chdman createcd -i "sfawd.cue" -o "sfawd.chd"

= program name (always says the same), command for create cd image, -input: file name in quotes of the cue you've got, -output: nameyouchose in quotes with the extension .chd

chdman extractcd -i "sfawd.chd" -o "sfawd.cue" -ob "sfawd.bin"

= program name, command to extract a cd image, similar stuff from above - two output names (for single bin and cue), witch you choose.

For most easy, copy chdman.exe into the folder with the cue file. Use the Tab key on your keyboard for autocomplete after a few letters.

Find out yourself how to navigate into the folder holding your cue in the windows command line interface (cmd).

No gui, but most easy method.

That you probably shouldnt use in this case.


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 21, 2018)

yadspi said:


> http://www.ps2-home.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=41


My man , cheers dude

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> With the Playstation Classic thats actually preferred. The emulator has issues addressing sound files correctly if you go for single bin, at least in some games. (The NTSC version of Toshinden being one such title.)
> 
> Others work.
> 
> ...


Thank you @notimp  Using commands would be a much easier option for me, I’ll try that. Thank you


----------



## lotus78 (Dec 22, 2018)

notimp said:


> With BleemSync they are just on your USB stick - you can look for them (the are in a hidden folder. )



@notimp 
thx for that info - may you can help me, because I´m not able to see the saves on the "bleem" stick.
I tried al lot with cmd attrib command and also with recover tools - but no positive result - I never saw the saves...
thx in advance
lotus78


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey how long until the prices come down? According to eBay they are not selling except at a discount so the scalpers must be hurting.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 24, 2018)

you can get them for 70 bucks if you look now. so not sure how much lower you would like it to go?


----------



## yadspi (Dec 24, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> you can get them for 70 bucks if you look now. so not sure how much lower you would like it to go?


Yep, and with BleemSync and a usb hub you can replace the PAL games, enter the menu and have 2 players again. All in all my disappointment vanished, it looks great next to the NES and SNES Classic and now it has the games it should.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 24, 2018)

yadspi said:


> Yep, and with BleemSync and a usb hub you can replace the PAL games, enter the menu and have 2 players again. All in all my disappointment vanished, it looks great next to the NES and SNES Classic and now it has the games it should.



Can options be made to the audio interpolation?  Like, can they be accessed?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 24, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Can options be made to the audio interpolation?  Like, can they be accessed?



well, if a strong variety of options are needed for a good playing experience, wouldnt you just be better off getting a raspberry pi? you will spend less money and based on all the meticulously technical concerns you have brought throughout the thread would you not be happier with something of the sort? honest to goodness i am sure at this point for the sake of getting something extra out of the classic most folks are pretty content with it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 24, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> well, if a strong variety of options are needed for a good playing experience, wouldnt you just be better off getting a raspberry pi? you will spend less money and based on all the meticulously technical concerns you have brought throughout the thread would you not be happier with something of the sort? honest to goodness i am sure at this point for the sake of getting something extra out of the classic most folks are pretty content with it.



I'm only talking about PCSX ReARMed defaulting to linear interpolation for audio. It should be set to Gaussian, as is what the real PSX uses (and literally all other emulators), so... A Raspberry Pi needs a case, PSU, heatsink, controller, SD card, but this has all that without needing to configure everything. I only want to change one setting, literally, is that such a crime?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 24, 2018)

well the emulator on this device still has ways to go as of this writing, just because it is used on everything else, it is well established that support options for the out of the box emulator are limited.
P.S. I am sure if that becomes public it will be posted in the thread as well.

Also all i am saying is that if you need a variety of more options as of right now, a pi may be a better choice, nobody is accusing you of anything.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 24, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> well the emulator on this device still has ways to go as of this writing, just because it is used on everything else, it is well established that support options for the out of the box emulator are limited.
> P.S. I am sure if that becomes public it will be posted in the thread as well.
> 
> Also all i am saying is that if you need a variety of more options as of right now, a pi may be a better choice, nobody is accusing you of anything.



Just audio, that's literally it. According to the PCSX ReARMed GitHub, it's one of the options so yeah, non-issue.

Changing an audio interpolation mode is no different than forcing PAL to run at NTSC speeds.


----------



## yadspi (Dec 24, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Just audio, that's literally it. According to the PCSX ReARMed GitHub, it's one of the options so yeah, non-issue.
> 
> Changing an audio interpolation mode is no different than forcing PAL to run at NTSC speeds.


I know what you mean, RIGHT NOW the PSX Classic if you got it or want to buy it at $75 is fine as you can put your own games and they play decently. You can wait for the emu to be updated or changed as that will definitely happen or you can take the plunge now and start messing with it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 24, 2018)

yadspi said:


> I know what you mean, RIGHT NOW the PSX Classic if you got it or want to buy it at $75 is fine as you can put your own games and they play decently. You can wait for the emu to be updated or changed as that will definitely happen or you can take the plunge now and start messing with it.



Maybe I'll wait a while.


----------



## Gizmo1k (Dec 24, 2018)

heads up looks like more complete retroarch support is beginning.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...aystation_classic_boot_menu_psc_retroarch_91/


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey is there a wiki page of how things are going? i really want to buy one but ideally ONLY after I can swap out the emulator which still having a half-decent UI.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 24, 2018)

yadspi said:


> I know what you mean, RIGHT NOW the PSX Classic if you got it or want to buy it at $75 is fine as you can put your own games and they play decently. You can wait for the emu to be updated or changed as that will definitely happen or you can take the plunge now and start messing with it.


This is all i was saying. thanks


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 24, 2018)

https://modmyclassic.com/?page_id=1229

Enjoy


----------



## yadspi (Dec 25, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> https://modmyclassic.com/?page_id=1229
> 
> Enjoy


Just tried it....games play so much better on retroarch but you lose the UI, would love to use the classic UI redirecting the games to Retroarch's PCSXreARMed core

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Maybe I'll wait a while.


It seems you don't have to wait anymore. BTW you can change audio mode on the default emu or in retroarch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2018)

yadspi said:


> Just tried it....games play so much better on retroarch but you lose the UI, would love to use the classic UI redirecting the games to Retroarch's PCSXreARMed core
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Not sure why it defaulted to that in the first place, it sounds horrible lol


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 25, 2018)

yadspi said:


> Just tried it....games play so much better on retroarch but you lose the UI, would love to use the classic UI redirecting the games to Retroarch's PCSXreARMed core


Yeah. It’s still in Beta. Once folder structure and everything is working properly, it’ll be implemented to be able to launch it from PSC UI.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2018)

Advokaten said:


> Yeah. It’s still in Beta. Once folder structure and everything is working properly, it’ll be implemented to be able to launch it from PSC UI.



Sounds a lot like Snes Classic did for RA GUI integration, cool


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2018)

Did anyone make a utiliy for easily adding games to the PSClassic yet? Last I heard you need to use bleemsync and create a file for every cue file that you want to add


----------



## yadspi (Dec 25, 2018)

Sasori said:


> Did anyone make a utiliy for easily adding games to the PSClassic yet? Last I heard you need to use bleemsync and create a file for every cue file that you want to add


There's PSClassicTool on GitHub, apart from that when you run BleemSync it auto-generates the data of the CUE/BIN for you.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Dec 25, 2018)

yadspi said:


> There's PSClassicTool on GitHub, apart from that when you run BleemSync it auto-generates the data of the CUE/BIN for you.


Auto generates what data into a cue/bin ?


----------



## yadspi (Dec 25, 2018)

fixingmytoys said:


> Auto generates what data into a cue/bin ?


When you organize your games inside the flash-drive and run bleemsync.exe it automatically download the cover art and info.


----------



## notimp (Dec 25, 2018)

lotus78 said:


> @notimp
> thx for that info - may you can help me, because I´m not able to see the saves on the "bleem" stick.
> I tried al lot with cmd attrib command and also with recover tools - but no positive result - I never saw the saves...
> thx in advance
> lotus78


Should be in the inddividual games folders (f.e. 21) in a folder named .pcsx , which get hidden on Macs by default, because of it starting with a . (dot). In there should be a bunch of other folders, one of them being a memory card folder.

I'm not 100% certain, because I still use a different hack, that also allows me to access the games that are on the console (will switch, once launch psx games via sonys UI in retrorch is implemented), but as I've read the bleemsync shell script in the past I believe, they should be there, or maybe somewhere in the System forlder. You essentially are looking for those .pcsx folders - they should be somewhere on the USB stick, and should also be easy to find, as there is one for every game. 

Its just, that f.e. on a Mac or unix derived system they might be hidden by default, because of the leading . (dot).


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 26, 2018)

OH hey I think Amazon dropped the price again.


----------



## D-an-W (Dec 26, 2018)

Just bought one for £49.99 from Amazon, thanks for the tip!


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Tested the PCSXRearmed Core in Retroarch on some games that were problematic with the Playstation Classics default PCSX emulator.

Benefits: Fills the entire screen (no tiny black bars on top and bottom, thanks to intager scale off), you can use different aspect ratios (3:2, or 16:9 Full Screen stretch), you can enable texture dithering (smoothens textures).

Apart from that, there is no increase in compatibility or performance, that I could find. Please note that this is not necessarily a bad thing - as every "reviewer" on youtube pretty much was a dumbell - trashing the stock emulators performance for no reason.

PSA: The SNES MINI better with PSX emulation videos were clickbait and fake. Morons didn't know what they were talking about.

Still have to test if input lag differs. Probably not. Will do that tomorrow.
Didnt test R4 (with frameskip off, and auto), I'll leave that to someone else.

Grandia still suffers from sound stutters in dialogue scenes, despite a myriad different settings and cores tried (with reboots..  ). Parasite Eve 2 still hangs at the first screen transition for the character (if you disable dynarec, you get one screen further, but it then hangs on exiting the next room.

Also - exactly the same audio crackle on some games. (Which in the default emulator sometimes is fixable by setting spu_config.iTempo = 1 in the pcsx.cfg for a game.)

So as forseen, no notable performance (+/-), or compatibility increases. But some nice additional features nevertheless.

Also - there is no PSP emulation core for Retroarch on the Playstation Classic available. (arm 64bit required?)

Also Snatcher (Sega CD) runs (of course). (After supplying the correct bios files.)


----------



## titaniuml (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> Tested the PCSXRearmed Core in Retroarch on some games that were problematic with the Playstation Classics default PCSX emulator.
> 
> Benefits: Fills the entire screen (no tiny black bars on top and bottom, thanks to intager scale off), you can use different aspect ratios (3:2, or 16:9 Full Screen stretch), you can enable texture dithering (smoothens textures).
> 
> ...



About the PS games' audio issues, have you tried playing them in PBP format?  I had a few issues myself with a couple games and PBP fixed it for me.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes. Thats not it in the cases I've still left showing audio issues.  (Had all my games in pbp format to begin with. Just came around to integrate them into the UI as bin/cue. Had audio issues in Dead or Alive which ere fixable, by enabling this "slow down audio to match video" setting hinted at above. But games like Grandia, Shadowman, and even Tombraider (voice tracks at Laras Home) still show audio issues to some extent - regardless of format. I've used some of them to see if the retroarch core makes a difference, and it doesnt.)


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Ok, significantly less inputlag and better performance in Tekken 3 US on the Retroarch PCSXRearmed core.

(Unlocked all endings in Tekken 3 yet again in one go, just for the kick of it.. )

So their dynarec, or implementation saved the day again.

Yay, I guess. 

Also yay for the direct launch impementation (launch game in Retroarch core from the PS classic gui thats being worked on. 

Now someone write a tool that fetches the gamenames of installed games, duplicates the cue file and writes a new one under the actual name, so they can be implemented in retroarch in a clean fashion. 

Also make a scraper that uses the coverart already on the console.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Shell terminal code do do this half manually. 

Export the db sheet with the game names into csv, keep it open in a text editor. Use terminal to do the following:

```
cp S*.cue 'Tekken 3.cue'
cp S*.png 'Tekken 3.png'
cd .. && cd 22
```
edit the game name manually, increment cd 22 by one after you have finished a game. 

Throws an error with multi disc games, so you can adress them manually. 

edit: Took me half an hour for 26 games.  (Several multi disc among them.  )


----------



## yadspi (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> Tested the PCSXRearmed Core in Retroarch on some games that were problematic with the Playstation Classics default PCSX emulator.
> 
> Benefits: Fills the entire screen (no tiny black bars on top and bottom, thanks to intager scale off), you can use different aspect ratios (3:2, or 16:9 Full Screen stretch), you can enable texture dithering (smoothens textures).
> 
> ...


Wild Arms on the default emu has a weird frameskip/hiccup and don't scroll the screen smoothly, with Retroarch that's gone. With default emu and no frameskip Wild Arms is worse.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Castlevania SotN on the default emu has wierd text glitches, on the retroarch version in hasnt. And thanks to it being a little more responsive on the Retroarch core, it feels about a 1000 times better.


----------



## lotus78 (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> Should be in the inddividual games folders (f.e. 21) in a folder named .pcsx , which get hidden on Macs by default, because of it starting with a . (dot).
> Its just, that f.e. on a Mac or unix derived system they might be hidden by default, because of the leading . (dot).



@notimp 
thx for your answer and the hint that the hidden folder conserns linux. (or mac)
As I am working on W7, finaly I found the saves at
F:\Games\1\.pcsx\memcards\card1.mcd (example for Game 1)
I just changed them and copied another savestate there and it works without any problems.
thx and have a nice day
lotus78


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

You can also integrate the games into retroarch using this method:

Create a

Sony - PlayStation.lpl

file in retroarchs playlist directory (the folder for it is somewhere in the /RetroArch/.config/retroarch/ folder and then a few subfolders down the road..  )

Use a texteditor that supports Linux line endings (notepad++ google it) to edit that file and fill it up with a structure looking like this:


```
/media/games/21/Baphomets Fluch.cue
Baphomets Fluch
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/22/Breath of Fire III.cue
Breath of Fire III
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/23/Bushido Blade.cue
Bushido Blade
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/24/Castlevania Symphony of the Night.cue
Castlevania Symphony of the Night
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/25/Chrono Cross.m3u
Chrono Cross
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/26/Crash Bandicoot.cue
Crash Bandicoot
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/27/Crash Team Racing.cue
Crash Team Racing
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/28/Dead or Alive.cue
Dead or Alive
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/29/Discworld Noir.cue
Discworld Noir
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/30/Ehrgeiz - God Bless the Ring.cue
Ehrgeiz - God Bless the Ring
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/31/Fear Effect 2 - Retro Helix.m3u
Fear Effect 2 - Retro Helix
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/32/Final Fantasy Anthology.m3u
Final Fantasy Anthology
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/33/Final Fantasy Chronicles.m3u
Final Fantasy Chronicles
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/34/Final Fantasy IX (G).m3u
Final Fantasy IX (G)
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/35/Final Fantasy Tactics.cue
Final Fantasy Tactics
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/36/Final Fantasy VII (G).m3u
Final Fantasy VII (G)
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/37/Final Fantasy VIII (G).m3u
Final Fantasy VIII (G)
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/38/Front Mission 3.cue
Front Mission 3
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/39/Gran Turismo 2.m3u
Gran Turismo 2
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/40/Grandia.m3u
Grandia
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/41/Jade Cocoon - Die Tamamayu Legende.cue
Jade Cocoon - Die Tamamayu Legende
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/42/Legend of Dragoon.m3u
Legend of Dragoon
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/43/MediEvil.cue
MediEvil
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/44/PaRappa the Rapper.cue
PaRappa the Rapper
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/45/Parasite Eve.m3u
Parasite Eve
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
/media/games/50/Policenauts CD1.cue
Policenauts
/media/RetroArch/.config/retroarch/cores/pcsx_rearmed_libretro.so
PCSX-ReARMed

Sony - PlayStation.lpl
```
Attention BleemSync users, your numbered games folders are in a slightly different structure (as you also have a GameData folder, before the .cue sheets). You have to rewrite the paths accordingly.

The empty line in there is not to reparate games, its actually where the database entry would be - we leave that blank. The following game entry is just added right below (no empty line).

The .cue files with the "human readable name" I created myself, by duplicating the .cue files in the respective folders.

Same with the .m3u playlist files that are there to integrate games with multiple CDs. (How to generate .m3u files: https://forums.libretro.com/t/multi-disc-for-sony-playstation-and-sega-saturn-using-m3u-files/14161)

If you also want to have covers show up in retroarch, follow this guide (thumbnails section, namedboxart is the default): https://docs.libretro.com/guides/roms-playlists-thumbnails/

The games already on the system (and not on the USB stick) dont show up in retroarch. I suppose the directory gets unmounted first. Only games off of your USB drive seem to work.

I have everything working as of now. All games on the USB stick show up as a separate column "Playstation" in Retroarch. With covers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If someone wants to code a program that automates this - I strongly suggest, that you create a .m3u file for every game (even single disc) instead of creating duplicate .cue files, or linking the SCUS-00000.cue files directly.

That way the numbered games folder only gets one added file (gamename.m3u) that users wont mistake for a .cue file and get confused.

As the covers need to be in a retroarch specific directory anyhow - you can just copy them there, using thegamename.png (attention regarding special characters, those have to be replaced by _ ). If you are pulling the game names from the database file, make sure to ignore *™ * and © signs, that some users might have put there..).  Good luck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> Castlevania SotN on the default emu has wierd text glitches, on the retroarch version in hasnt. And thanks to it being a little more responsive on the Retroarch core, it feels about a 1000 times better.



That's because the version of the default emulator is outdated (i.e. it sucks).


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 26, 2018)

Anyone else having problems with the controller not working with the games? I can select them and click on them but I can’t press start when the game is booted to start the game. For
E.G. Die Hard Trilogy will boot, I can scroll left or right, but can’t click on the game to start it. I’m guessing the .cfg file is probably messed up? Happening with all the games on my USB


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> That's because the version of the default emulator is outdated (i.e. it sucks).


Nice try.  Retroarch might use a newer dynarec - but they very likely use the same PCSX version as the PS Classic does - because the last updated version is three years old - with no other significant changes, according to changelogs.

This "updated version" meme has to stop. 

Compatibility is largely the same (Castlevania SotN being the odd one out, but this could be the scaler messing things up  ), performance and implementation is better.

I'm mostly happy that input lag could be reduced. Thats a big one.

The Playstation Classic now gets a "highly recommended buy" if you see it reduced by 25-50% 

With Retroarchs performance being actually good - the package of console and two 10 button controllers now is pretty unbeatable at 60-80 USD.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> Nice try.  Retroarch might use a newer dynarec - but they very likely use the same PCSX version as the PS Classic does - because the last updated version is three years old - with no other significant changes, according to changelogs.
> 
> This "updated version" meme has to stop.
> 
> ...



It should be used with Beetle PSX instead, or ePSXe, those are far superior and actually up to date. Outdated emulators have no place in 2018 IMO. The SPU emulation in those emulators is actually good.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

ePSXe is proprietary, and beetle starts to be viable at 3GHZ.  Also, there is no arm build of beetle (afaik). Small, cheap SOC devices (Rasp Pi, Android Boxes, ..) are all Arm based, and if they are not running Android (there is a commercial ePSXe build for Android), PSXRearmed is the only thing thats viable. If you are SONY and dont want to build your own emulator.. 

Those small cheap SOC boxes usually run arm processors, because they outclass x86 (Intel) by about factor of three/four in cost/performance. 

To say it once more, at 40 USD (see reddit PS Classic channel) the Playstation Classic is a no brainer.  Buy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> ePSXe is proprietary, and beetle starts to be viable at 3GHZ.  Also, there is no arm build of beetle (afaik). Small, cheap SOC devices (Rasp Pi, Android Boxes, ..) are all Arm based, and if they are not running Android (there is a commercial ePSXe build for Android), PSXRearmed is the only thing thats viable. If you are SONY and dont want to build your own emulator..
> 
> Those small cheap SOC boxes usually run arm processors, because they outclass x86 (Intel) by about factor of three/four in cost/performance.
> 
> To say it once more, at 40 USD (see reddit PS Classic channel) the Playstation Classic is a no brainer.  Buy.



Is there options to emulate the framebuffer fully? Like so the games that use it actually look good? Because in the videos I've seen, it's emulated very very poorly. Kinda ruins the immersion.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Dont know, sorry.  If not in the PCSXRearmed options, then no.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

notimp said:


> Dont know, sorry.  It not in the PCSXRearmed options, then no.



Well that's shoddy emulation. Even ePSXe has the option to fully emulate framebuffer properly, oh well.


----------



## notimp (Dec 26, 2018)

Here is a video of the Retroarch interface with PS Classic games added to it, and the Retroarch PCSXRearmed glitching out on Grandia as well.


Also in celebration of SotN being playable on this thing - here is the Beginning of the game played stylishly. 

and the ending (in the spoiler tag below). If you were never quite sure, why this game is so beloved and has its following to this day - this is the reason.  So without further ado:

I can't pretend. I am the wind. With special thanks to Louis Conte (percussion).


Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

It's a real shame it's stuck with such a sub par emulator and a weak CPU


----------



## x65943 (Dec 26, 2018)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> to be a fair a homebrew wii u can do better than an nes classic but people still bought it in droves. however i will say that using pal titles for this was monumentaly stupid.


Difference is the Wiiu costs more than a NES classic

Whereas you can get the pstv for less than the PlayStation classic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Difference is the Wiiu costs more than a NES classic
> 
> Whereas you can get the pstv for less than the PlayStation classic.



Where? New or used? I've only seen PSTV for 100 dollars or so =/


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Parasite Eve 2 is playable.
Other games might be better optimizable.

"best" default settings might be very different "per game".

The the factor that makes stuff work or break is psx_clock (the cpu clock speed thats fixed at 57% by default).

Now thats actually an issue, because we now have quite a few values to check. (57 to 100%)

See this thread on reddit: https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...site_eve_ii_works_on_the_playstation_classic/

Brave Fencer Musashi working or not, might be a related issue:
https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/a9ufxo/brave_fencer_mushi_working/
--

Now, the psx_clock being set to 57% by default (=39 value in the cfg) was an initial decision by the emu dev (not Sony) - so Playstation games  would run on lower powered systems (emulator has less work > can output more frames).Today that should not be an issue any more.
-

Also Grandia doesnt suffer from dialogue sound issues if you dont force NTSC onto the PAL version. *doh*
-

More testing to be done.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

psx_clock values for direct pcsx.cfg editing:

default: 39 = 57%
45 = 69%
46 = 70%
64 = 100%


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Does any one know for certain what the first number shown in "Show FPS" means? f.e.:

25 50.0 

for a PAL game.
-

Lets for now assume that this is the internal rendering framerate the game runs on. While the second is the framerate output by the emulator. (Perhaps through frame doubling, who knows).

Anyways - Parasite Eve 2 also runs with psx_clock set to 100% (64 in pcsx.cfg) BUT - the values in show fps increase from

30 60.0 to
40 60.0

and the game runs a tad to fast.

So thats indicating, that by incresing psx_clock "too much" (100% being considered too much) a games framerate gets "uncapped" and the game now runs faster than intended.

This is a good sign, because this means, that there would be an "ideal" max psx_clock value that doesnt do that. 

I'm hunting for that next. 
-

Also psx_clock seems to be directly connected to input lag as well .  (Castlevania SotN runs more smoothly in "sonys" default emulator with psx_clock at 100 %.) Fun.

Also - some games (Castlevania SotnN f.e.) show the fps value as 60 60.0 - so they seem to run at 60 fps natively.  Those you seemingly cant "make run too fast" by setting cpu_clock to 100%. 
-

Next report in about 20 minutes I guess..


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Ideal max value for Parasite Eve 2 is

psx_clock = 55

in the pcsx.cfg file which == 85% cpu clock.

That said, at this setting Grandia (PAL) runs at 34 50.0 instead of the intended 25 50.0 - so I'm hunting for theideal max value for that game next. Might be different PAL vs NTSC or might be different less demanding game vs more demanding game. Not sure yet. 

edit: Difference seems to be PAL vs NTSC - ran the PAL version of Parasite Eve 2 at 85% cpu clock, and it also maxes out at 34 50.0 instead of 25 50.0 - which is good, because it means, that we are dealing with 3 values tops.  (Hypothesis, will test today. )

One value for max cpu with NTSC games.
One value for max cpu with PAL games at intended speeds. (25 fps)
One value for max cpu wiht PAL games at 30 fps.


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Ok, we are dealing with two values. Pal snaps in from "more than 30 fps" to intended 25 fps.

So the two max cpu clock values are:

For NTSC:

psx_clock = 55

in the pcsx.cfg file which == 85% cpu clock.

For PAL:

psx_clock = 46

in the pcsx.cfg file which == 70% cpu clock.
---

Also, if you plan to run a PAL game at NTSC speeds (by forcing game region NTSC), you can use the NTSC max value. First fps value will still be capped at 30. Which is also good for input lag reduction.  (higher psx_clock value = lower input lag)


I will now check and confirm this with all games in my collection (26), and post a retraction if wrong.


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Double resolution on/off doesnt impact this, btw.


----------



## Trice (Dec 27, 2018)

Thx for the tests! 

Can you set that config on a per game basis or is it a global setting?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 27, 2018)

Nah, I am not buying it since it is PCSX emulator. Sony is cheating us and they aren't honest. Shame on them. No thanks. I am stick with SNES Classic Mini (Pal) and NES Mini (Pal). And I am fine with PSX games being playable on PS3/PS4.


----------



## Zense (Dec 27, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Where? New or used? I've only seen PSTV for 100 dollars or so =/


I found a trustworthy European site that currently sells it used for 49,99€. Does that count? The new ones they have cost around 300€, though most of them are limited editions.


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Trice said:


> Thx for the tests!
> 
> Can you set that config on a per game basis or is it a global setting?


I would urge you not to set it globally, but for every game individually. 
(Still dont know what the "save as global config" setting does in the ESC menu, since I have NEVER used it -  )

You remember the part, where BleemSync has you putting a pcsx.cfg file into every game folder? You can set it right there (psx_clock value).

Finished testing psx_clock = 55 value (= cpu clock 85% shown in esc menu) on 26 games - all with double resolution enabled.

For most it was spot on and 55 dindnt uncap the framerate (which would have made the games run too fast).
--

In 2 there was performance loss (dropped frames) - they were:
- Chrono Cross - when entering a battle (swirl)
- MediEvil - which would occasionally drop 2 frames in normal gameplay

In those cases youd have to either turn off double resolution, or reduce psx_clock - I guess.

Crash Team Racing might be another one, although it would drop frames in the overworld, and not in races - its hard to tell, maybe developers intended it that way. Sound doesnt get strange either.
--

For two games 55 triggered the "uncap framerate" issue, where the games would run too fast (identifyable by show fps showing frames in the 40s (first value) when youd either want to see them fixed at 30 (or 25 for a PAL game), or as close to 60 (50 PAL) as possible). They were:

- Final Fantasy 7 (all other numbered Final Fantasys where fine)
- Final Fantasy Tactics

In those two cases you'd have to reduce 55 to a value youd have to find out on your own.  (optimal value currently unknown)
--

For Pal users: 55 in PAL game makes it break the framecap which you dont want. Unless you change game Region to NTSC - then 55 is fine.

In case you dont want to do that - use 46 for PAL games instead. The most prominet reason for why you wouldnt want a PAL game to run as NTSC is, if you get speed up audio as a result. In most games - you dont. But there are some where you do. Breath of Fire 3 for example, or Legend of the Dragoon (menu music).

Final Fantasy 8, 9 and Parasite Eve 2 for example, you almost want to run as NTSC - even if you are using PAL versions, because you basically only get benefits out of it (game closer to the NTSC speed, sound still sounding great.  ). Those you'd want to run with 55 as well - as long as you set their region to forced NTSC.
-

There also are games running at native 60 (Tekken 3, as well as almost every beat em up (except for Ehrgeiz..  )) or native 50 (Discworld Noir) - that also benefit from 55 (=85%), but on those you can even experiment with psx_clock = 64 (=100%). As long as you are not droping frames - there should be no detriment.
-

Reason to set psx_clock higher than 39 (=57% default value), is mostly slightly reduced input lag (I swear its there..  - not as "good" as using the Retroarch core), and better perceived performance in some games. In RPGs for example, text might scroll faster.  In Tekken 3 suddenly the Yoshimitsu (forest) stage doesnt lag. In other games certain scenes, or even FMVs stop stuttering. Although the games themselves will not exceed their intended framecap (ideally).
-

psx_clock = 55 is a good value to start with in every NTSC game or every PAL game you want to force to run at NTSC speeds - with it only causing 2/26 to jump their framecap.

psx_clock = 46 is a good value to start with in every PAL game you want to run at pal speeds.

I suggest you edit the individual games pcsx.cfg directly - as its faster than changing the percent values in the menu. As you have seen all along the last pages - the percent values do not match the numbered values for psx_clock - allthough they are "the same setting". Thats why I've always used the % symbol when refering to esc menu values, and no % symbol when refering to pcsx.cfg values. 

Have fun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, that's some emulator they're using there, very well-optimized


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Ah - I also found another mention of the "two versions" of PSCXRearmed that matched with what I've seen. They talked about a "libreto optimized version" and a "non libreto otimized version" - which is a good way to differenciate the one coming with the PS classic "default", and the one we are getting with Retroarch.

(They are also talking about more input lag on non libreto optimized - which is what makes you know, they are legit.  Because thats actually the case. See: https://old.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/78zi9a/irregular_psx_slowdown_on_retropie/)

All those psx_clock tweaks - are for the non libreto optimized version (the stock version of the emulator).

The libreto optimized version, doesnt allow you access to the psx_clock value - at all which is - funny...
.. if you also know, that one of their changelogs literally states, that they have set the default of psx_clock to 100% - because "all modern pcs now support it". 

And if you try that on the non libreto version - you suddenly get games jumping their frame limits.. 
--

AAAND - I've had the Parasite Eve 2 crash on the Switch Version of Retrorch before (which should be libreto optimized) - but that crash only triggeres, if psx_clock is "set too low".
--

Someone intelligent that worked on the libreto port, please comment. 

edit: Did the actual test with Parasite Eve 2 on the Retroarch version of PCSXRearmed (libretro optimized) on the PS Classic. And it crashes.  So they are using a psx_clock value that is set too low as well..


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

Optimal max clock value for Final Fantasy VII (NTSC or PAL forced to run as NTSC) is just one below at 54. 

Also - if you want to force a game to be run in NTSC, just set region = 1 in the pcsx.cfg for that game. default is 0 (auto).


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 27, 2018)

notimp said:


> Optimal max clock value for Final Fantasy VII (NTSC or PAL forced to run as NTSC) is just one below at 54.
> 
> Also - if you want to force a game to be run in NTSC, just set region =1 in the pcsx.cfg for that game. default is 0 (=auto).



All this hassle just to get games to run properly, this is just hilariously sad


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

More than that actually.  This is the first time I'm playing a PAL Final Fantasy at 30fps in double resolution for example.  So all is good. 

Just think of the hassle the actual emulator developers went through.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 27, 2018)

notimp said:


> More than that actually.  This is the first time I'm playing a PAL Final Fantasy at 30fps in double resolution for example.  So all is good.
> 
> Just think of the hassle the actual emulator developers went through.



My condolences at playing games on PAL speeds


----------



## notimp (Dec 27, 2018)

For those of you who might have missed it - it is possible to run LibCrypt protected games on the stock PS Classic emulator, without patching them using patches that sometimes have their own intro screens which might ruin the feeling of owning a PS Classic, just a little...

You can do so by using the .sbi files linked in here:
http://psxdatacenter.com/sbifiles.html

The have to be named the same as your bin or cue files, but with the extension .sbi instead.

Tested and working on FF8, FF9, Parasite Eve 2, ...

NTSC Gamers are less affected, but PAL users, will need this eventually.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 28, 2018)

notimp said:


> Optimal max clock value for Final Fantasy VII (NTSC or PAL forced to run as NTSC) is just one below at 54.


Is there any reason not to use 54 globally, or is it better to leave default at 39 and change each game's cfg?


----------



## notimp (Dec 28, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Is there any reason not to use 54 globally, or is it better to leave default at 39 and change each game's cfg?


For starters, I dont know what "change global config" does.  Could change the config for one game (depending on how the emulator interprets global, thats actually possible), could change them for all games. Could change it in the data directory (where configs are symlinked on the system, but copied into on the usb stick), could change it in the game directory. I'd rather know - where I've changed stuff.

Does anything speak against changing psx_clock to 54 (or even 55, there are only a few games that cant handle that) globally? Not particularly, but then - this is all based on the notion, that doing so would actually be an improvement for most games. I dont know for sure.  I didnt do long term testing. I didnt test all 1200 games. Thats where hearing a PCSXRearmed developers thoughts on this would actually be nice.

When it comes to automating this stuff, here is where a basic knowlede of command line stuff really comes in handy. For example I wrote up this in about two minutes:

```
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/1/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/2/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/3/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/4/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/5/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/6/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/7/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/8/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/9/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/10/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/11/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/12/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/13/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/14/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/15/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/16/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/17/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/18/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/19/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/20/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/21/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/22/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/23/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/24/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/25/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/26/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/27/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/28/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/29/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/30/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/31/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/32/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/33/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/34/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/35/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/36/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/37/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/38/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/39/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/40/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/41/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/42/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/43/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/44/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/45/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/46/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/47/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/48/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/49/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/50/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/51/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/52/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/53/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/54/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/55/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/56/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/57/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/58/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/59/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/60/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/61/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/62/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/63/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/64/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/65/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/66/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/67/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/68/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/69/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/70/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/71/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/72/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/73/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/74/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/75/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/76/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/77/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/78/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/79/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/80/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/81/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/82/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/83/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/84/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/85/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/86/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/87/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/88/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/89/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/90/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/91/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/92/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/93/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/94/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/95/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/96/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/97/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/98/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/99/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
cd /Volumes/SONY/Games/100/GameData/
sed -i .bak 's/psx_clock = 39/psx_clock = 55/g' pcsx.cfg
```

Run this code in terminal on MacOS (or linux), or make a shell script out of it and run that, and it does everything you want in one go (replaces psx_clock = 39 with psx_clock = 55 in files named psx.cfg in the folders you cd into previously.

Make sure the path (the thing after cd) is correct for your instance. In MacOS all USB drives get mounted under /Volumes/ in Linux they might not.

In Windows you could use the same code, by installing Windows Subsystem for Linux. Which should include sed.

Or google how to do the same with Windows powershell code. 

If you need a generator to generate 100 or more lines with an incrementing number in it, use something like this:
http://www.mynikko.com/tools/tool_incrementstr.html

If you then need to create a line after every line that has a number in it, use a text editor with search/replace that has regex support. and replace f.e. (GameData/) with \1\nfiller (\1 fills in the content from the first set of brackets in the search line, \n creates a newline (like you pressing enter in the texteditor), filler just writes the word filler into the new line. You can replace that later  )


----------



## VirgileVILE (Dec 28, 2018)

notimp said:


> For those of you who might have missed it - it is possible to run LibCrypt protected games on the stock PS Classic emulator, without patching them using patches that sometimes have their own intro screens which might ruin the feeling of owning a PS Classic, just a little...
> 
> You can do so by using the .sbi files linked in here:
> http://psxdatacenter.com/sbifiles.html
> ...


How?  
That's not working for me... :/


----------



## notimp (Dec 28, 2018)

SLES-02965.cue
SLES-02965.bin
SLES-02965.sbi

In the same folder. Repeat for other discs. Thats all. Use the correct files for the version of the game you want to work.

edit: Oh, and I'm not using the bootmenu version of the build in emulator (they replaced it with a version that creates savestates on exit), maybe thats important as well, although I doubt it.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Dec 28, 2018)

notimp said:


> SLES-02965.cue
> SLES-02965.bin
> SLES-02965.sbi
> 
> ...


How can I change that boot menu please?
I'm sure my files are the right ones, and in the right place but it doesn't work.


----------



## notimp (Dec 29, 2018)

By not using the bootmenu version of BleemSync - which was released a few days ago, so people would have a way to play games in Retroarch emulation over the holidays. It was announced as a beta anyhow.

Also, maybe you can use it - I don't know - its just that I am not using it, and its working for me on the three aformentioned games.

(I use the retroarch part occasionally, but I dont use BleemSync, I use another implementation, but to use both I have to switch them before boot with a script - which Is too "custom" to release - so for the purpose of this argument - I dont use the bootmenu version of BleemSync, which comes with its own version of the Sony emulator.)


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 30, 2018)

Not to be impatient but right now what's the best solution for a vanilla psc? I just got mine and will look at fixing it in the new year. How well does the beta bootrom work? Does it let us play without a USB stick in it?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2018)

IwearHelmet4Bed said:


> Anyone else having problems with the controller not working with the games? I can select them and click on them but I can’t press start when the game is booted to start the game. For
> E.G. Die Hard Trilogy will boot, I can scroll left or right, but can’t click on the game to start it. I’m guessing the .cfg file is probably messed up? Happening with all the games on my USB




I was able to fix this issue by deleting bleemsync and retroarch folders from SD - Kept games folder just added bleem and retro again.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 30, 2018)

having a little problem here, i was able to load 50 games on my flash drive and played last night for about 3 hours, today i woke up and try to play but i only get black screen right after the sony logo, i reformat the flash drive and everything was working fine and now again the same problem, what can it be? thanks


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2018)

vanditr said:


> having a little problem here, i was able to load 50 games on my flash drive and played last night for about 3 hours, today i woke up and try to play but i only get black screen right after the sony logo, i reformat the flash drive and everything was working fine and now again the same problem, what can it be? thanks



Corrupted NAND maybe...? That sucks >.>


----------



## yadspi (Dec 30, 2018)

vanditr said:


> having a little problem here, i was able to load 50 games on my flash drive and played last night for about 3 hours, today i woke up and try to play but i only get black screen right after the sony logo, i reformat the flash drive and everything was working fine and now again the same problem, what can it be? thanks


That and the controller not working problems happen from time to time, don't reformat or change anything, just cut the power from the PSX and try again.


----------



## vanditr (Dec 30, 2018)

forgot to mention i am using a 64gb hp usb 3.0 flash drive


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 30, 2018)

If anyone want to do playlists etc for Retroarch.


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi guys,
observing the pcsx.cfg file inside the GameData folder I noticed that the frameskip value is set to 0 ( frameskip3 = 0 ). I can suppose that this value corresponds to "AUTO", what is the correct value to set the frameskip "off" ?

PS: I'm using BleemSync 4.1 and the default PCSX rearmed emulator.


----------



## CrashBragecoot (Dec 30, 2018)

Gab75 said:


> Hi guys,
> observing the pcsx.cfg file inside the GameData folder I noticed that the frameskip value is set to 0 ( frameskip3 = 0 ). I can suppose that this value corresponds to "AUTO", what is the correct value to set the frameskip "off" ?
> 
> PS: I'm using BleemSync 4.1 and the default PCSX rearmed emulator.


1


----------



## Gab75 (Dec 30, 2018)

CrashBragecoot said:


> 1



Thanks! 
Using the value "1" (frameskip off) the issue related to the random frames that are skipped is solved, but the sound has (consequently) little distortions, so, at the end, it's better keep the frameskip to "AUTO" (0)...


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (Dec 30, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> I was able to fix this issue by deleting bleemsync and retroarch folders from SD - Kept games folder just added bleem and retro again.


Thank you very much, I’ll try this later on


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2018)

yadspi said:


> That and the controller not working problems happen from time to time, don't reformat or change anything, just cut the power from the PSX and try again.




Not in my case.  Controller wouldn't register.

What I noticed"

Install Bleemsync and controller works - When launching a game you'll see PS logo before game


Install Retroarch and Controllers will not work in Bleemsync

If you Install Bleemsync and Retroarch do this - Load up PS classic and load bleemsync 1st and controllers will work in Bleemsync and Retroarch without having to mess with button configuration



Note: Even after setting up controls in retroarch I would have this issue.  Another thing to note:  If you don't get the PS splash screen before loading a game in Bleemsync your controllers will not work

Hope this helps out


----------



## szczuru (Dec 30, 2018)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Not in my case.  Controller wouldn't register.
> 
> What I noticed"
> 
> ...


Missing boot sequence means pcsx.cfg can't be loaded (that's why ps logo is missing - game is booting using hle bios and without binded controls). Check every games dorectories for correct pcsx.cfg


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2018)

szczuru said:


> Missing boot sequence means pcsx.cfg can't be loaded (that's why ps logo is missing - game is booting using hle bios and without binded controls). Check every games dorectories for correct pcsx.cfg




cfgs are there, its bug with retroarch.  Simply load bleemsync 1st then retro and all is well.

I'm sure this will be fixed in next few builds.  2 PS classics with diff flash/usb drives and same result.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 30, 2018)

https://twitter.com/nuagedan100/status/1079427094147420161?s=21

Has anyone got any dual analog controllers working on PSX games yet? Not Retroarch.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> https://twitter.com/nuagedan100/status/1079427094147420161?s=21
> 
> Has anyone got any dual analog controllers working on PSX games yet? Not Retroarch.


That tool is really buggy and corrupted my install it seems. I wouldn’t use it quite yet

Plus you can’t move the window around for whatever reason..for now stick with the manual method


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 30, 2018)

Sasori said:


> That tool is really buggy and corrupted my install it seems. I wouldn’t use it quite yet
> 
> Plus you can’t move the window around for whatever reason..for now stick with the manual method



Thanks @Sasori 

I want to set mine up for gun games, I’m going to try aimtraks and dolphin bar later this week.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2018)

N64 on PSX Classic Proof of concept
Soon we can play Mario 64 on the Sony Playstation.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Dec 31, 2018)

... Sure why not. I don't see us getting a N64 classic for the sole reason that Nintendo doesn't want to deal with the ip negotiations.


----------



## Advokaten (Dec 31, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> N64 on PSX Classic Proof of concept
> Soon we can play Mario 64 on the Sony Playstation.



Hey. That’s my video!  You already can  play N64 games on it with RetroArch.

In the video I am just running RetroArch shortcuts from the Playstation Classic carousel. I wanted to make a proof of concept video because everything on the carousel originally has a fixed command line to boot into the PCSX emulator. This means that you now can practically run anything from the PSC carousel, such as this custom script!


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 31, 2018)

@Advokaten nice work


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Dec 31, 2018)

if this can be done with snes titles etc, it would put it pretty much on equal footing with the nes classic and snes classic no?


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like the next BleemSync update is gonna be a good one..


> *General Updates*
> 
> USB payload completely redone from scratch, much better design and stable. Also with scope to run on the console's EMMC (coming soon!)
> 100% Headerless setup/config and UI support. (Adding games, mods, themes etc from UI) (Only BleemSync configuration available on initial release)
> ...


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Dec 31, 2018)

notimp said:


> I would urge you not to set it globally, but for every game individually.
> (Still dont know what the "save as global config" setting does in the ESC menu, since I have NEVER used it -  )
> 
> You remember the part, where BleemSync has you putting a pcsx.cfg file into every game folder? You can set it right there (psx_clock value).
> ...


Saving the configuration globally just saves the pcsx.cfg to the ".pcsx" folder within the numbered folder for the game loaded. You can drop the pcsx.cfg file into the "GameData" folder to load the newly saved settings upon the game starting.

It just enables you to adjust settings on the PSC(which is easier for beginners) and then just move the file over to the GameData folder when you're done. Easy peasy.


----------



## yadspi (Jan 3, 2019)

Was going to finally do my full setup but seeing that a BleemSync mega update is coming I'll wait it out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2019)

yadspi said:


> Was going to finally do my full setup but seeing that a BleemSync mega update is coming I'll wait it out.



And what is this major update?


----------



## yadspi (Jan 3, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And what is this major update?


https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...leemsync_07_tentative_release_notes_ahead_of/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2019)

yadspi said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...leemsync_07_tentative_release_notes_ahead_of/



Hmm, good to see this hacking scene so active, I may pick one up in the near future


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 4, 2019)

yadspi said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...leemsync_07_tentative_release_notes_ahead_of/


I'm waiting for this. I got my PSC wired into my tv system but I'm waiting to hack it.


----------



## kublai (Jan 4, 2019)

Sounds like a major update.


----------



## notimp (Jan 4, 2019)

RegEx for creating your Game.ini files from a .csv exported from the Game datasheet within the the .db database file.

Your text editor needs to support RegEx (Regular Expressions).

Search:

```
\"(\d*)\",\"([^\n]+)\",\"([^\n]+)\",\"([^\n]+)\",\"([^\n]+)\",\"CERO_A\",\"QR_Code_GM\",\"\"
```

Replace all with:

```
\1\n\n[Game]\nDiscs=\nTitle=\2\nPublisher=\3\nPlayers=\5\nYear=\4\n
```

The Game IDs will still be missing, but you can import them from the disc datasheet later. On the disc datasheet .csv replace all " with nothing is all you need, then you can copy them "together".

This will format them underneath each other in a file, from there you can use -

cd 21
cd .. && cd 22

from the game folder and

touch Game.ini && nano Game.ini

to create the individual files in nano for example. (ctrl+x > y > enter to save and exit nano. nano is a Linux, MacOS, unix command line texteditor.)

This is for people that might have used a different hack than BleemSync and/or have always edited their database file manually, and now would want to create Game.ini files - prior to the bigger next BleemSync release - which probably most people will want to switch to.

edit: Also here is the Game.ini file data for the original 20 games, should you need it in the future:

```
1

[Game]
Discs=SCUS-94200
Title=Battle Arena Toshinden™
Publisher=Takara Co., Ltd.
Players=2
Year=1995

2

[Game]
Discs=SCES-00992
Title=Cool Boarders 2 
Publisher=UEP Systems/Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=2
Year=1998

3

[Game]
Discs=SCES-00008
Title=Destruction Derby
Publisher=Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=1
Year=1995

4

[Game]
Discs=SCUS-94163,SCUS-94164,SCUS-94165
Title=Final Fantasy® VII
Publisher=Square Enix 
Players=1
Year=1997

5

[Game]
Discs=SLES-00032
Title=Grand Theft Auto™
Publisher=Rockstar Games
Players=1
Year=1997

6

[Game]
Discs=SCUS-94181
Title=Intelligent Qube
Publisher=Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=2
Year=1997

7

[Game]
Discs=SCES-00003
Title=Jumping Flash! 
Publisher=Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=1
Year=1995

8

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00594,SLUS-00776
Title=METAL GEAR SOLID
Publisher=KONAMI
Players=1
Year=1998

9

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-01111
Title=Mr. Driller 
Publisher=BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment Inc.
Players=1
Year=1999

10

[Game]
Discs=SLES-00664
Title=Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee®
Publisher=Oddworld Inhabitants, Inc
Players=1
Year=1997

11

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00005
Title=Rayman 
Publisher=UBISOFT
Players=1
Year=1995

12

[Game]
Discs=SLES-00969
Title=Resident Evil™ Director's Cut
Publisher=Capcom
Players=1
Year=1997

13

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00339
Title=Revelations: Persona
Publisher=ATLUS U.S.A., Inc.
Players=1
Year=1996

14

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00797
Title=R4 RIDGE RACER TYPE 4
Publisher=BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment Inc.
Players=2
Year=1998

15

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00418
Title=Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo™
Publisher=Capcom
Players=2
Year=1996

16

[Game]
Discs=SCUS-94240
Title=Syphon Filter
Publisher=Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=1
Year=1999

17

[Game]
Discs=SLUS-00402
Title=Tekken 3
Publisher=BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment Inc.
Players=2
Year=1997

18

[Game]
Discs=SLES-01136
Title=TOM CLANCY’S RAINBOW SIX 
Publisher=UBISOFT
Players=1
Year=2000

19

[Game]
Discs=SCUS-94304
Title=Twisted Metal 
Publisher=Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=2
Year=1995

20

[Game]
Discs=SCUS-94608
Title=Wild Arms
Publisher=Sony Interactive Entertainment
Players=1
Year=1998
```


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a particular game (Rapid Reload) that doesn't boot as it's trying to use the wrong bios. Is it possible to set which bios is used for a particular game in pcsx.cfg?

I noticed in the first line it says

```
Bios = SET_BY_PCSX
```
But can you specify which one to use? I know you can change it in the SELECT+TRIANGLE menu and restart the game, but that's not ideal to do every time.

EDIT: Tried it myself and you can just put the filename of the bios instead

```
Bios = romw.bin
```


----------



## notimp (Jan 5, 2019)

Saw people talking that Wipeout XL and 3 may only booting with a  different bios as well. Should be useful.  Thank you.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 5, 2019)

Is there a way to batch/auto alphabetise the games in bleemsync?


----------



## yadspi (Jan 5, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> Is there a way to batch/auto alphabetise the games in bleemsync?


If you're not desperate I would advise to wait for the BleemSync update that's coming any day now.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 5, 2019)

yadspi said:


> If you're not desperate I would advise to wait for the BleemSync update that's coming any day now.



Cool I can wait. Thanks


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 5, 2019)

notimp said:


> Saw people talking that Wipeout XL and 3 may only booting with a  different bios as well. Should be useful.  Thank you.


I spoke too soon, after rebooting it still loads the japanese bios even though world bios set in all the pcsx.cfg files.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Jan 6, 2019)

I do not know if it's the console, or the sd card that is involved, but everything has been corrupted by trying to load a control point (I use bleemsync). I lost irretrievably all the isos I had dumped, all the new saves I had started on my games, totally unreadable and unrecoverable. I have never been so disgusted.
I would like to know if this is a problem that can happen because of the choice of my SD, or the console itself. It doesn't want to start all over again this kind of brutal surprise.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 6, 2019)

Someone should make a full tutorial in a new post 
- Setup Bleemsynch
- Rip your own PSX CD (win10 comp. cd ripper programm to bin/cue, etc...)
- Prepare your USB stick / Compatible usb sticks / Compatible external HDD / Do USB 3.0 HDD's / Sticks work? etc...
- Use compatible USB Hub for 2 player
- Get compatible Covers / Make your own covers
- Can i mix PAL/NTSC on the stick or not?
- Do emudiscs work (like pnes with roms)

Something like that... ?

Ok, i know it's only 34 pages, still gong through them all is a pain to do (and yes, i'm lazy)


----------



## Baggins (Jan 7, 2019)

I decided to pick one up from Amazon, since they are $40 off right now. Seems a better price than $100....


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 7, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> https://twitter.com/nuagedan100/status/1079427094147420161?s=21
> 
> Has anyone got any dual analog controllers working on PSX games yet? Not Retroarch.


I do. They don't quite work in the PSC's UI, only the D-pad/left analog are functioning. You have to bind the buttons in the PCSX Menu under "Controllers" to get them working in games.


----------



## Rocky5 (Jan 7, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I spoke too soon, after rebooting it still loads the japanese bios even though world bios set in all the pcsx.cfg files.


You reload the game via the PCSX menu after switching the bios to romw.bin

Alternatively just copy and rename romw.bin to romjp.bin there is zero need for the romjp.bin and no one ( including the bleemsync folk ) know why it’s there.

It’s region locked and doesn’t work with all games. Romw.bin isn’t and works with nearly every single game. ( it’s the 6.60 PSP PSX bios )


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 7, 2019)

Rocky5 said:


> You reload the game via the PCSX menu after switching the bios to romw.bin
> 
> Alternatively just copy and rename romw.bin to romjp.bin there is zero need for the romjp.bin and no one ( including the bleemsync folk ) know why it’s there.
> 
> It’s region locked and doesn’t work with all games. Romw.bin isn’t and works with nearly every single game. ( it’s the 6.60 PSP PSX bios )


Yeah, I did some hash checking and figured out that it was just the one from PSP. The really weird part is that I couldn't match the JP one to any of the dumped bioses from Japanese consoles, so I have no idea what that is doing on there either.


----------



## Baggins (Jan 7, 2019)

I tried to load Granstream Saga onto it (Bleemsync 0.4.1). Does the same thing it does on RASPI that is it crashes back to the menu without loading. Unfortunate.  I wish I knew why it doesn't work with this particular emulator (ReARMed).


----------



## dcuk7 (Jan 7, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> Someone should make a full tutorial in a new post
> - Setup Bleemsynch
> - Rip your own PSX CD (win10 comp. cd ripper programm to bin/cue, etc...)
> - Prepare your USB stick / Compatible usb sticks / Compatible external HDD / Do USB 3.0 HDD's / Sticks work? etc...
> ...



Check out the videos the guys at TheGamesShed have done. They have really easy to follow videos on most of those subjects, and are taking requests for any tutorial videos they haven't done yet. Here is one example:


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 8, 2019)

I just want to use my real PlayStation duelshock controller


----------



## notimp (Jan 8, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> Someone should make a full tutorial in a new post
> - Setup Bleemsynch


Just read the readme on github. If you cant extract meaning from written text, look for a youtube tutorial.


> - Rip your own PSX CD (win10 comp. cd ripper programm to bin/cue, etc...)


Lazy.


> - Prepare your USB stick / Compatible usb sticks / Compatible external HDD / Do USB 3.0 HDD's / Sticks work? etc...


Prepare USB stick: On Windows use guiformat (google), format as FAT32 32k clustersize (k stands for thousand). Name stick SONY during formating. Thats it.
Someone help me buy stuff with clicks. 
SanDisk Cruzer Fit 64GB (2.0 variant) right now is pretty great.
SanDisk Ultra Fit 128 GB (3.1 variant) will probably be great, once the thing described in the next answer happens.
USB 3 or 2 doesnt matter in theory (both are compatible), but in  practice, USB 3 draws more power, and the front USB ports are limited in power delivery to "2.0 levels" so USB 3 support currently is hit and miss.


> - Use compatible USB Hub for 2 player


I use and like this one, which is pretty much perfect:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007KYTI34/

But - you wont need a hub in the near future. People are working on a kernel that allows the rear USB port to pick up data. This has the advantage, that it isnt power limited as the two front ports, which means eventually you will be able to use it with almost any USB stick/drive. Also, the two front ports will then be able to be used for two controllers.


> - Get compatible Covers / Make your own covers


I make my own, with coverart from mobygames. There are collections out there mainly with stock pal or ntsc covers. they all suck (imho). 512px is a good size, 226px (afair) is the default, and if you get in the multiple hundreds of games you might want to switch more to the lower size art - because its connected to lag at that point. If you need prefab art, look at the ps classic reddit.


DjoeN said:


> - Can i mix PAL/NTSC on the stick or not?


Yes, you can mix, match, play pal in ntsc, play pal in pal - everything goes.


DjoeN said:


> - Do emudiscs work (like pnes with roms)


Not needed, we've got retroarch.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 9, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> View attachment 154510 I just want to use my real PlayStation duelshock controller


You can if you get a USB adapter.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 9, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> You can if you get a USB adapter.


I have one that I use on my PS3 and and laptop and my c64 mini and nothing happens


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 9, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> I have one that I use on my PS3 and and laptop and my c64 mini and nothing happens


I suspect button remapping is required. Tbh for me I intend to use the included ones for most games then when needed plug in a PS3 controller since i already have them. I think there will be too many special components and latency inducers or whatever if i start relying on rare adapters and shit.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 9, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> I have one that I use on my PS3 and and laptop and my c64 mini and nothing happens


It doesn't work on the PSC's UI only in-game. I've only gotten the D-Pad and left analog stick to function on the carousel. You have to bind the controllers in the PCSX Menu under "Controls".


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 9, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> It doesn't work on the PSC's UI only in-game. I've only gotten the D-Pad and left analog stick to function on the carousel. You have to bind the controllers in the PCSX Menu under "Controls".



Cool thank you will have a play when I get home


----------



## HitnRunTony (Jan 10, 2019)

I think I'm just gonna wait for version 1.0 next week.
The updates sound great, and the UI will be a huge help.

https://www.reddit.com/r/classicmod...tus_update_on_bleemsync_and_upcoming_release/


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2019)

Got banned on /r/PlaystationClassic for listing the actual contributions of the Bleemsync team (write a PC based GUI, elaborate on the work of others, write in some failbacks, fix a readme error), after complaining, that their selfbranding efforts are outrageous (take over the bootscreen with their logo, take over the default skin with their logo) compared to what they have actually delivered so far - in terms of moving the scene along.

Reason given for the ban was:


> Hi. Joking aside, I think you have had your say and frankly we don’t appreciate the aggresive and negative attitude towards other community members, let alone the team.



Not anything I said, but actually "the attitude".

Swingflip (probably responsible for the ban) doubled down in here on "attitude being hurtful":
https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/af5o18/who_bleemsync_is_and_who_they_are_not/

The two aspects he mentioned as far as their contribution goes (disabling DRM, "safer backup method"), hasnt been released so far. And basically comes down to enabling ssh and ftp connectability via a USB male to USB male cable - which not many people will ever use.

They were overzealous in putting out their branding everywhere - and now are responsible for having their critics banned because of "wrong attitude".

So enjoy their teaser videos and branded themes, and music features, but know - that they are mostly show, and no substance. While taking in other peoples work (not in violation of a licensing agreement - thats fair), and largely being championed for it.

Previous thread, that was "countered" with an entirely made up statement that subsumized other peoples work and efforts within their project umbrella. That was unfair - but reddit eat it up.
https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...4/you_dont_deserve_free_and_should_be_banned/

To summerize: I was banned because my "attitude" would hurt the "feelings" of their "many contributers", who also created "great themes voluntarily". Thats people demanding safe spaces - and not to be looked at to closely, because it would hurt their believes or public images.

Also - got lovely responses as PMs supporting my position even after the ban - but thats just a nice to have. Still no reaction as to what substantial "fault" I commited, by insisting to tell people twice, what Bleemsync actually did contribute.

The entire "post history" responsible for the ban is within the two threads I linked. There was nothing more.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 12, 2019)

Look bud, I enjoy a bit of Jordan Peterson as much as the next man, but this is console hacking and homebrew. There is a reason so many people are reluctant to tolerate your rants, it's because it feels like you're trying to forcefully inject something that doesn't belong here. Now go tidy your room


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 12, 2019)

All I care about is getting Version 1. I'd rather it not have a theme that detracts from the appearance of a Sony Playstation however.


----------



## yadspi (Jan 12, 2019)

Futurdreamz said:


> All I care about is getting Version 1. I'd rather it not have a theme that detracts from the appearance of a Sony Playstation however.


Yep, everything "stock looking" but redirecting to RetroArch's emu. That's all I want. I rather leave this classic consoles stock as I use my Wii for roms while connecting the nes/snes classic controllers to the Wii Remote but the Wii doesn't run PSX well.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 13, 2019)

pbPSCReAlpha 0.6 by pascl was just released.

Changelog:

Errors/warnings detection is now case-insensitive
Edit/save cue files
Add files to a folder (by "add files" button or dragdrop) with progressbar for each file
Rename files in a folder (by mouse click on the name or F2 key)
Delete files in a folder (DEL key)
Add dragdrop for pictures
Can manage SBI files (and warn if not present)
View readme in the form






Source: https://github.com/pascl/pbPSCReAlpha/releases


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 13, 2019)

Is this bleam or different software I am confused ?


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 13, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Is this bleam or different software I am confused ?


Its a companion app for managing your games folder.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2019)

Got mine for $60 at Walmart, and soft-modded it with Retroarch. Runs everything flawlessly for a Beta.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Jan 13, 2019)

Am I the only one to have to fully format the SD card *every day*, without even having time to copy the backups before the console is corrupted the SD card?
I don't know how you do it: I find the hacked console unplayable with this huge writing problem, regardless of the SD card used ...


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 13, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Its a companion app for managing your games folder.



Hey Subcon 

Woot, I see this sorts A-Z.

Is it ok/recommended to use this app?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 13, 2019)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> Am I the only one to have to fully format the SD card *every day*, without even having time to copy the backups before the console is corrupted the SD card?
> I don't know how you do it: I find the hacked console unplayable with this huge writing problem, regardless of the SD card used ...


...What SD card? You mean the USB drive in port 2?


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 13, 2019)

i think this happens when you dont eject right


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 13, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> Hey Subcon
> 
> Woot, I see this sorts A-Z.
> 
> ...


It actually works great for me, but I do use the SLUS code as filenames for everything. I heard it can have issues if you use normal game names for filename.

The sorting is awesome btw. Especially, as it allows sorting by alpha title, which means you can add an internal name for a game to use for sorting instead. So for example, Final Fantasy VII and Finally Fantasy IX can be sorted properly instead of alphabetically which shows them the wrong way round.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> Am I the only one to have to fully format the SD card *every day*, without even having time to copy the backups before the console is corrupted the SD card?
> I don't know how you do it: I find the hacked console unplayable with this huge writing problem, regardless of the SD card used ...


Do a scan and repair on the PC, it's faster and easier than a format. Also do you have a powered USB hub? If not, this is why your drive corrupts. The drive shuts off with the PSC and then powers back on once the PSC's orange light comes back on. With a powered USB hub the drive will say powered off when the PSC powers down.



fixingmytoys said:


> i think this happens when you dont eject right


Yes, this also will happen if you don't eject your drive safely.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Jan 13, 2019)

BL4Z3D247 said:


> Do a scan and repair on the PC, it's faster and easier than a format. Also do you have a powered USB hub? If not, this is why your drive corrupts. The drive shuts off with the PSC and then powers back on once the PSC's orange light comes back on. With a powered USB hub the drive will say powered off when the PSC powers down.
> 
> 
> Yes, this also will happen if you don't eject your drive safely.



My USB hub, I have no idea if it's a good one or not.






I always eject safely on pc, but how to know how eject safely on the ps classic?


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jan 13, 2019)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> My USB hub, I have no idea if it's a good one or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hub is fine for the controllers, but it's strongly recommended to use and externally powered USB hub(one that plugs in the wall for power) for USB drives.

Like I said, I bet when you power the PSC down you will see your USB drive go off and then once the PSC's orange light comes back on your dive light will come back on.

Edit: Nevermind, you won't see a light as you're using what I use for my girlfriend's PSC, the microSD reader from an R4 card. Lol. But if your drive had a light I bet that's what it would do.


----------



## RetrogamerX (Jan 19, 2019)

What is the best USB powered 2.0 hub for PS Classic?  I added 40 more games and now my USB won't work.  It worked great with 80 games, but now I have over 120 and ever since I added more games the PS classic boots and I go into bleemsync then the PS classic shuts down?  It worked fine before, but since adding more it won't boot anymore.  Guess I need a usb mains power hub.  I hear v1.1 will have usb support in the back with 90 degree  angle.  I guess I have to wait for that now   Unless someone knows of a good usb mains power hub that works with bleemsync?


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 19, 2019)

just bought that thing for 39 bucks. is there a good tutorial for hacking it?


----------



## dcuk7 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd normally say wait for Bleemsync 1.0 but honestly it looks like we'll be another week without it releasing so have a look at this tutorial for using Bleemsync 0.41


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 20, 2019)

What's going on with v1.0 anyways? If we shouldn't expect it this month that would be nice to know.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 20, 2019)

can we import the games that are originally on the PS classic? 
and is there no easier way to scrape the newly added games than manually edit xml files and add pictures?


----------



## dcuk7 (Jan 20, 2019)

It should be ready any time now. The Alpha release is available if you join the Bleemsync Discord server.

@naddel81 there is no easier way in version 0.41 to do what you are asking. There are third party apps that will help manage/re-arrange your Bleemsync folders such as pbPSCReAlpha (see this post on the previous page). As for having the stock games, that is coming in 1.0.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 20, 2019)

Now you just need someone to 3d print a case for the USB hub that looks like a multi-tap :-)


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 20, 2019)

@naddel81 Check out AutoBleem it might be useful for what you want.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2019)

I am glad that I didn't bought it. I found out about it is an actually PCSX rearmed emulator and a source. Shame on Sony. No money for them.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 21, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I am glad that I didn't bought it. I found out about it is an actually PCSX rearmed emulator and a source. Shame on Sony. No money for them.


You can get them for cheap now. Just pick one up at the lowest price then use the new emulator


----------



## m_babble (Jan 21, 2019)

128gb stick on sale: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandis...2-0-flash-drive-black/5597768.p?skuId=5597768


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 21, 2019)

https://modmyclassic.com/bleemsync_countdown/


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 21, 2019)

Futurdreamz said:


> You can get them for cheap now. Just pick one up at the lowest price then use the new emulator



I already know that. Nah. Sony wants our money when it is actually PCSX ReARMed emulator ? What a thief. Nah. I am smarter than they are. Its your money. For me, nah.


----------



## Trice (Jan 21, 2019)

They want your money for the hardware they built and the game licenses included that they have to pay to the respective license holders. There is nothing wrong with using an open source emulator if they are compliant with the license agreement and that is the case.

You can call Sony lazy for not developing their own emulator, but there's definitely no thievery involved in any of this.


----------



## yadspi (Jan 21, 2019)

Trice said:


> They want your money for the hardware they built and the game licenses included that they have to pay to the respective license holders. There is nothing wrong with using an open source emulator if they are compliant with the license agreement and that is the case.
> 
> You can call Sony lazy for not developing their own emulator, but there's definitely no thievery involved in any of this.


What I was gonna say


----------



## Trice (Jan 24, 2019)

This seems to be relevant for anyone thinking about using BleemSync 1.0:


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 24, 2019)

And then watch this after to balance it out..


----------



## Trice (Jan 25, 2019)

Thx for the video, puts some of Patton's comments into perspective.

I hope they'll manage to include the backup function as well as the OTG support somewhat soon.


----------



## Advokaten (Jan 25, 2019)

And yeah, BS 1.0 was a bit rushed. It can only get better from here. Enjoy guys!


----------



## yadspi (Jan 25, 2019)

If this was a high priced console I would be careful with all of this but you can find them for $40, and BleemSync 1.0 is the only method so far for using the native UI and redirecting the games to RetroArch. There is another developer that made one where it boots directly to Retroarch that's  safer but you have to deal with RA UI.


----------



## VirgileVILE (Jan 25, 2019)

I bought a brand new SD card thinking I no longer have problems...
Today by plugging the machine, the nightmare continues: nothing happens, so I put the new SD in my PC, and there, "you must format this disk to use it" ...
Seriously this machine is crap to the point that even hacked it is unusable.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 25, 2019)

There is talk of hakchi supporting PSC at some point.


----------



## Trice (Jan 25, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> There is talk of hakchi supporting PSC at some point.


Yeah, which I have a lot of hopes for. Hakchi is an awesome tool.


----------



## yadspi (Jan 25, 2019)

Mudkip SSJ4 said:


> I bought a brand new SD card thinking I no longer have problems...
> Today by plugging the machine, the nightmare continues: nothing happens, so I put the new SD in my PC, and there, "you must format this disk to use it" ...
> Seriously this machine is crap to the point that even hacked it is unusable.


It's not the PSC, use a USB Flash Drive not an SD Card.


----------



## johsam (Jan 26, 2019)

From what i read the USB-storage connected to the PSC is gonna get corrupted unless the PSC is powered down correctly. You need to turn off using the power-button and unplugg the microUSB before removing or connecting the USB-storage.


----------



## DominoBright (Jan 26, 2019)

johsam said:


> From what i read the USB-storage connected to the PSC is gonna get corrupted unless the PSC is powered down correctly. You need to turn off using the power-button and unplugg the microUSB before removing or connecting the USB-storage.


So if there was a power outage...


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, the usb was never meant to be anything other than controller ports so of course it doesn't have a proper way to sync read/writes to a flash drive at power off.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 26, 2019)

I didn't notice this at time of release, but there is now an uninstall method for BS 1.0. You just need to flash a small img to a usb stick and power on and it will delete the files that got installed to the console itself.


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 26, 2019)

waiting for 1.1 with OTG. maybe it will solve data loss issue aswell.


----------



## johsam (Jan 26, 2019)

Not really sure what happened but i have 2 blank games in the karousel. Anyone here know how to get rid of them?


----------



## Cortexfou (Jan 26, 2019)

Is it possible to delete installed games (I mean, the originals ones) ? I don't like some games in there :/


----------



## Baggins (Jan 26, 2019)

Is the Retroarch and Bleemsync menu in 1.0 optional? I'd rather set it up so that it boots directly into the official Sony menu interface, and stick to PSX games only. I have NES and SNES classic to run other games.

I'd like to see option of using original Sony menu interface, but hopefully with improvements.. Like folders on the selection wheel which switch to other selection wheels. Much in the way Hakchi used official menus, but added folder features. Of course future 'updates' to the PCSXE emulator as they are released for improved emulation. 

One hopes Granstream Saga will be compatible in future emulator (it doesn't work in current retroarch/linux versions, even on raspberry pi).


----------



## johsam (Jan 27, 2019)

@Baggins 

Currently you can't add more games to the official Sony gui. For that you need Bleemsync gui. You can set up Bleemsync to boot directly into the gui and skip the Retroarch/Bleemsync selection screen.


----------



## Cortexfou (Jan 28, 2019)

Sorry if it was asked before but :
How can I add games for retroarch ? what is the right folders ? Can I have a 1.0 tuto if it exist ?


----------



## Advokaten (Jan 28, 2019)

Cortexfou said:


> Sorry if it was asked before but :
> How can I add games for retroarch ? what is the right folders ? Can I have a 1.0 tuto if it exist ?


Any folder on your usb. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Cortexfou (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks. And how can I add core ?


----------



## RetrogamerX (Jan 29, 2019)

By the looks of things I'm glad I didn't upgrade.   0.41 is running great for me.  I'll wait until otg and all bugs are fixed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2019)

RetrogamerX said:


> By the looks of things I'm glad I didn't upgrade.   0.41 is running great for me.  I'll wait until otg and all bugs are fixed.



And why is that?


----------



## Ceuse (Jan 30, 2019)

Is there any rough eta for 1.1 / otg out yet? Im still waiting to mod my classic but i feel itchy, just adding a date to my calendar would be nice to sooth my temptations


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

Okay, so I just picked up a PSC on sale at Best Buy and I've 64 GB USB 2.0 thumb drive on it's way, now, the question is

- Do I install BleemSync 1.0 and try it out and make sure to power down the device when I'm done? Or
- Do I wait for OTG support in 1.1, which I assume will mitigate these issues?


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 30, 2019)

I would wait

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

naddel81 said:


> I would wait
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk



Is there an ETA, and is there any real harm in using version 1.0 in the mean time? Mostly just to get it installed ahead of time, to get the install over with, if you will. I mean, it was on sale, and I just picked
up a USB Sandisk Cruiser flash drive (via Amazon)


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 30, 2019)

Here's the vid by mr bleemsync himself on how to use a conductive ink pen to remove the current limit on the usb ports. I soldered mine and haven't had a single issue since. IMO, if you aren't keen on waiting indefinitely for OTG then this mod is a must.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Here's the vid by mr bleemsync himself on how to use a conductive ink pen to remove the current limit on the usb ports. I soldered mine and haven't had a single issue since. IMO, if you aren't keen on waiting indefinitely for OTG then this mod is a must.




I have zero soldering skills. I'm probably going to just use 1.0 carefully and have it installed so transitioning to 1.1 will be less of a hassle.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I have zero soldering skills.


Yes, that's why it shows how to use a conductive ink pen to do it. Anyone who can use a pen can do the mod.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yes, that's why it shows how to use a conductive ink pen to do it. Anyone who can use a pen can do the mod.




But, do I absolutely have to do that? Since OTG is planned for the next release? Is there any intrinsic harm in using 1.0 in the mean time as long as I power down the console properly? To me, it sounds  like 1.1 will mitigate these issues and isn't too far off.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> But, do I absolutely have to do that? Since OTG is planned for the next release? Is there any intrinsic harm in using 1.0 in the mean time as long as I power down the console properly? To me, it sounds  like 1.1 will mitigate these issues and isn't too far off.


I can't speak from experience because I've never used 1.0 but I don't see how it could harm anything. At worst, you'd get corruption on the USB and have to keep repairing.

EDIT: Just to add, Bleemsync is not the only method btw. Quite a few people have gotten frustrated and moved to things like Autobleem and Retroboot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I can't speak from experience because I've never used 1.0 but I don't see how it could harm anything. At worst, you'd get corruption on the USB and have to keep repairing.
> 
> EDIT: Just to add, Bleemsync is not the only method btw. Quite a few people have gotten frustrated and moved to things like Autobleem and Retroboot.



Hmm, but how complex are those other guides for those who've never hacked a PSC previously? I want to mod it, add games to it, as I figured I may as well get the most out of something I spent the price of a game for, you know? There don't seem to be links on here for those other guides; BleemSync seems to be the most reputable and most brick-proof.

Edit: Auto Bleem doesn't seem to state how one sets up the PSC to flash the NAND or even how one is supposed to have it powered off before inserting the USB drive. The guide here:

https://github.com/screemerpl/cbleemsync

is missing a lot of steps and how-to.

Like, what do you do once you have the USB set up? When do you turn on the console, what LEDs are you looking for, etc? All missing in the guide, no thanks, but I don't want to risk it.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, but how complex are those other guides for those who've never hacked a PSC previously? I want to mod it, add games to it, as I figured I may as well get the most out of something I spent the price of a game for, you know? There don't seem to be links on here for those other guides; BleemSync seems to be the most reputable and most brick-proof.
> 
> Edit: Auto Bleem doesn't seem to state how one sets up the PSC to flash the NAND or even how one is supposed to have it powered off before inserting the USB drive. The guide here:
> 
> ...


You might be overthinking things. The reason Autobleem is getting popular is because some people find Bleemsync too complicated and want something simple.

Retroboot exists because some people prefer RetroArch and want to boot straight to it and manage everything there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> You might be overthinking things. The reason Autobleem is getting popular is because some people find Bleemsync too complicated and want something simple.
> 
> Retroboot exists because some people prefer RetroArch and want to boot straight to it and manage everything there.



That doesn't change that in the instructions, that there is no mention on what you do AFTER you get all the files on the USB drive. That's what's worrying me, what doesn't the guide mention those steps after you get the files on? What are you supposed to do? Plug in the drive, turn the power on? Details, details.


I don't care about how I get the files on the USB stick, I only care on what I do AFTER I get them on the drive, am I making sense? The guide does not specify on what one does to actually get the PSC ready for it. Please tell me what the next steps are. The video doesn't state it, the GitHub doesn't state it, what does?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 30, 2019)

I just want to be able to take the USB drive out when I'm done and not need it to play my games.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't change that in the instructions, that there is no mention on what you do AFTER you get all the files on the USB drive. That's what's worrying me, what doesn't the guide mention those steps after you get the files on? What are you supposed to do? Plug in the drive, turn the power on? Details, details.
> 
> 
> I don't care about how I get the files on the USB stick, I only care on what I do AFTER I get them on the drive, am I making sense? The guide does not specify on what one does to actually get the PSC ready for it. Please tell me what the next steps are. The video doesn't state it, the GitHub doesn't state it, what does?


You should have everything you need to know from steps 1 through 7 plus the sections on automatic game scanning and database files. Then, yes, it's as simple as sticking it in and turning it on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> You should have everything you need to know from steps 1 through 7 plus the sections on automatic game scanning and database files. Then, yes, it's as simple as sticking it in and turning it on.



Instructions are as follows:



> Download the ZIP file from the release page HERE
> Extract the contents to the root of your FAT32(recommended) or ext4 formatted USB flash drive
> Name your flash drive SONY. This is a requirement.
> Download Cover Repository databases (three separate files for NTSC-U, PAL and NTSC-J)
> ...



Why isn't that part mentioned though?  That's the part I don't get, does it have to be unplugged (the console) first, plugged in during use, and unplugged every time it's turned off?


Futurdreamz said:


> I just want to be able to take the USB drive out when I'm done and not need it to play my games.



How would that even work? The PSC has very little storage.


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Why isn't that part mentioned though?  That's the part I don't get, does it have to be unplugged (the console) first, plugged in during use, and unplugged every time it's turned off?


I think the instructions are assuming you have used an earlier hack and are familiar with how the PSC works. Always insert/remove USB sticks when the console is unplugged. I have one of those USB power cables with a switch in it to stop wear and tear on the port.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I think the instructions are assuming you have used an earlier hack and are familiar with how the PSC works. Always insert/remove USB sticks when the console is unplugged. I have one of those USB power cables with a switch in it to stop wear and tear on the port.



Well I don't and I haven't  hacked it yet, so really, I didn't know what the process was.  Can I keep the USB stick plugged in when not in use/fully power down? I'd rather not wear out the controller port on the console.  As far as USB switch go, I don't even know what to use for that.

I assume you mean this? https://smile.amazon.com/Raspberry-...=1548891380&sr=8-10&keywords=usb+power+switch


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 31, 2019)

A descent PS Classic mod guide, like the one you have for the 3DS  is needed
One that covers BleemSync / AutoBleem and RetroBoot

I watched video's and searched alot, there are still things i don't get

- Do i have to add games through Bleemsyncui of can i do it easier by just plugging in my usb in pc and do it the old fashion way (much quicker)
- Sometimes my ps classic boots halfway into the sony animation and then turns off, whatever i do, it keeps doing that, then i have to redo the whole usb stick thing again from zero and then it works again for a few days
- Does it run PSP games out of the box?
- How to add roms for other retro systems and how to run them.
- etc....

Now it's to much focus on how to add other ps1 games and run them


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Well I don't and I haven't  hacked it yet, so really, I didn't know what the process was.  Can I keep the USB stick plugged in when not in use/fully power down? I'd rather not wear out the controller port on the console.  As far as USB switch go, I don't even know what to use for that.
> 
> I assume you mean this? https://smile.amazon.com/Raspberry-...=1548891380&sr=8-10&keywords=usb+power+switch


Yes, my cable looks exactly like that one. There's no reason you couldn't leave the USB stick plugged in all the time, it would definitely be better than constant unplugging.


----------



## johsam (Jan 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Well I don't and I haven't  hacked it yet, so really, I didn't know what the process was.  Can I keep the USB stick plugged in when not in use/fully power down? I'd rather not wear out the controller port on the console.  As far as USB switch go, I don't even know what to use for that.
> 
> I assume you mean this? https://smile.amazon.com/Raspberry-...=1548891380&sr=8-10&keywords=usb+power+switch




You can leave the USB-storage plugged in. To remove it make sure to power down the PSC using the power-button and wait for the LED to turn orange +1-2sec before removing it.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 31, 2019)

For some reason i had to remove the bleemsynch folders and copied an older v1.0 backup back
This backup was from before i put the games on it (no games added)
Now, well it just doesn't recognize any games, i have to reinstall them all with the bleemsyncui :/

Suxs a bit


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't get all the issues people are having  went through the guide watched the YouTube that was linked in the guide did the games one by one....oh wait that's it people cant not wait don't have the patience, for me doing it the bleem 1.0 way was great it picked up any issues of a mismatch on the cue files, which i fixed right away using notepad++ all psx games work, i did not have to rebuild any bin files etc it just works, easy now to remove a game i don't like or just add another game to bleem, as for taking out the USB just shut down your PlayStation classic unplug the USB cable for the classic, you are gong to have to do that anyway before plugging back in your USB drive after adding more roms/games etc. Not that hard.
Like other people have said why are you taking it all the time, you have only one USB stick and you need to use it for school/work

OTG will be nice just so i can plug in my usb hard drive in at the back, the only other things i would like is to be able to use a real duelshock analog PlayStation controller which i have a usb adapter for which i use on my c64 mini and laptop oh and haveing a summvm core for retroarch that would make me more happy the using a duelshock analog PlayStation controller


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 31, 2019)

How to add more cores to retroarch in bleemsync 1.0?
When i go to retroarch i only see 2 cores, N64 and Playstation

Thanks


----------



## subcon959 (Jan 31, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> How to add more cores to retroarch in bleemsync 1.0?
> When i go to retroarch i only see 2 cores, N64 and Playstation
> 
> Thanks


https://classicmodscloud.com/classic_libretro/PlayStation_Classic_Beta/

I think the path is something like /bleemsync/opt/retroarch/.config/retroarch/cores


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 31, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> https://classicmodscloud.com/classic_libretro/PlayStation_Classic_Beta/
> 
> I think the path is something like /bleemsync/opt/retroarch/.config/retroarch/cores



Thx


----------



## Cortexfou (Feb 1, 2019)

Any news for 1.1 ? Can't wait to use otg


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2019)

Cortexfou said:


> Any news for 1.1 ? Can't wait to use otg



Can one install AutoBleem in the mean time, and switch over to BleemSync 1.1 when it's out?


----------



## Gab75 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi guys,
as far as you know, is there a core in Retroarch to use the Neo Geo CD images (cue+bin format)? If yes, how to use it? Thanks in advance for the answers!


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2019)

Seems my 32GB stick gives issues, when the psx bootlogo appears the psc sudnly turns off and reboots to standby mode
When using a 4GB stick i doesn't have that problem :/

So i whent out and bought a powered USB HUB (4ports) but the issues is still there :/

Do i need to use the conductive inkt or solder the points to solve this problem?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2019)

I am glad that I didn't bought it. No profit for Sony. STUPID Sony!


----------



## dcuk7 (Feb 10, 2019)

Gab75 said:


> Hi guys,
> as far as you know, is there a core in Retroarch to use the Neo Geo CD images (cue+bin format)? If yes, how to use it? Thanks in advance for the answers!


I've not tried Neo Geo CD on the PSC but have a look at this: https://forums.libretro.com/t/guide-play-neo-geo-cd-iso-games-using-fbalpha/17735


----------



## naddel81 (Feb 10, 2019)

when is bleemsync 1.1 coming?


----------



## dcuk7 (Feb 10, 2019)

There is no release date for it as yet. A 1.01 patch should be coming shortly to fix a few minor bugs. Keep an eye on the GitHub page to see the status of the projects: https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/projects


----------



## Gab75 (Feb 11, 2019)

dcuk7 said:


> I've not tried Neo Geo CD on the PSC but have a look at this: https://forums.libretro.com/t/guide-play-neo-geo-cd-iso-games-using-fbalpha/17735



Thanks for the answer!  In this case, probably, it's better wait a little longer... the latest FBA debug release added a new neo-geo cd support (DAO .bin/cue and TruRip support). Presumably this new feature should be added in the libretro FBA release by "barbudreadmon" !


----------



## BTr (Feb 11, 2019)

I just want more optimized retroarch cores. In FBA for exemple some games are not running full speed (Moonwalker and Hook as i remember now, are not even high resource demanding games), and nightlies updates


----------



## fixingmytoys (Feb 11, 2019)

The bleem side I am happy only wanting otg USB at the back just to keep the cables tidy but it is the Retroarch cores that I waiting for and bug fixes like playlist not disappearing and reading directories half the time the games don’t get picked up  and more cores, not all cores work on the PSX  classic yet like scuvmm


----------



## dcuk7 (Feb 11, 2019)

Give the Libretro guys time and they will have all these issues sorted soon enough. They did such good work getting Retroarch running so quickly on the PSC and the Libretro and Bleemsync team are working together to make this better.

Also, anyone having major issues, try using lower power USB 2.0 memory sticks. I have been loading up Bleemsync on Sandisk Cruzer Blade sticks (SDCZ50-064G) and they are rock solid stable. Yes the transfer speeds suck when copying games but for a stable system they are worth it.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 11, 2019)

Trice said:


> This seems to be relevant for anyone thinking about using BleemSync 1.0:




this is not an image board. also not a video board. please summarize. people shoudln't have to watch a 20min video because you were lazy and just posted a video.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Feb 11, 2019)

I find wall powerd USB hard drives work the best, the only USB I could get to work was a old  4gb one


----------



## Trice (Feb 20, 2019)

AutoBleem seems like a nice and simple alternative to BleemSync, especially for people who don't want to install anything permanently to their PS Classic. It doesn't write anything to the PSCs internal memory and only overmounts parts of it with files from the inserted USB drive.

GitHub:
https://github.com/screemerpl/cbleemsync

Quick tutorial video by Patton:


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 20, 2019)

I would still strongly recommend people to do the Bleemsync 1.0 install, even if you never intend to use it, purely for the fact it permanently installs telnet/ftp access. There is no downside to this, and plenty of upside if you ever need to edit or backup files.


----------



## Trice (Feb 20, 2019)

Yeah, if you want a permanent solution BleemSync is probably more convenient in the long run and they allow NTFS and exFAT formatted drives as well.

I'm mostly waiting for OTG support to jump in for real, because I'd like to have a clean setup without having to connect a hub to the front of the console to be able to play multiplayer games.

btw. has anyone here done the hardware mod to deactivate the current limiter on the front USB ports to enhance the compatibility with USB drives?

Modding instructions:


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 20, 2019)

No, I meant even if you only ever play the stock games and don't want to use any hacks, I would STILL recommend doing just the Bleemsync 1.0 install (you don't need to keep the files or USB once installed). It will give you a way to fix your console if you ever have issues down the road.

I've done the soldering shown in the video, the points are very small so I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who isn't experienced. The conductive ink seems easy enough to use though.


----------



## dcuk7 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bleemsync 1.0.1 is here. Definitely recommend you upgrade if you are running 1.0 as it brings a few nice stability improvements, adds some controller improvements and fixes the options for booting directly into RetroArch.

NOTE: This does not add OTG support or remove the 500mA power limit from the front USB ports. That will come in 1.1.

Here is a video showing you how to upgrade as well as how to add the new RetroArch overlay:


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm thinking of picking one of these up now seeing as emulation is open via retroarch.  Is there a foolproof guide anywhere in order to take one of these from stock to hacked?


----------



## Hardy_Heron (Mar 1, 2019)

Greetings friends. I've been doing some research on the savegame system of the PSC console and it's quite easy to include saved games downloaded from the internet.
My question is if they think it would be useful for me to do a small tutorial.
Greetings from Chile


----------



## VGA (Mar 10, 2019)

Hardy_Heron said:


> Greetings friends. I've been doing some research on the savegame system of the PSC console and it's quite easy to include saved games downloaded from the internet.
> My question is if they think it would be useful for me to do a small tutorial.
> Greetings from Chile


It's pcsx-rearmed saves basically, isn't it? I think maybe you can rename mcr to srm, like someone says here
https://github.com/recalbox/recalbo...save-mcr-(from-ePsxe)-with-retroarch-PSX-(EN)

By the way, the PSC is great, buy it while you can people!!


----------



## notimp (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes, rename .srm to .mcr then use Memcardrex ( http://shendosoft.blogspot.com/2014/01/memcardrex-18-released.html ) which should support all the different file formats out there. (Can import individual saves (block), can delete them, can export them, ...)

Then rename back.

Memory cards seem to be specific to the games that "created them". At least on the stock emu. So you should start with one, actually created by the system.

Thats about it. Have I missed something?


----------



## notimp (Mar 10, 2019)

VGA said:


> By the way, the PSC is great, buy it while you can people!!



Even as just a plattform for retroarch. If you dont want to get into the politics of a team of dumb selfcentered devs, wanting to dream up an online plattform to create a simple database file - just so that the most easy crowd would hype them for weeks to come...

(Yes, I think that the Bleemsync team is the worst thing that happened to the PS Classic scene all things considered. They are more interested in marketing unneeded stuff to the about 70 people who still give them likes, than to create a coherent concept. Then censoring every voice that does ask what they actually have achieved for all the noise they were making. I hate them with a passion.)

Simply go that route:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/scummvm-standalone-package-for-psclassic.531672/#post-8542615

I actually start to prefer it over the stock carousel interface.

Price is there as well.

- PSC:  40 USD
- 128GB Sandisk ultrafit: 20 USD
(3.0 drive that works without issues in my case)
- 8bitdo USB receiver: 15 USD (buy them used)
- PS4 controller. Pricey. But good.

Thats 75 USD for the package without the PS4 controller.

8bitdo and PS4 controller can be used on different systems (PC, Switch, Android... so that reduces effective cost on that package).

You basically pay much less than for a RaspPi setup, get two usable controllers for free. Have a little more performance than on the RaspPie (PPSSPP is viable).

If you then want to join a cult with Bleemsync - be my guest. Commision is only the price of another USB stick... 

(I personally still use xpander instead of Bleemsync on another USB stick (carousel, default PS classic emu), which basically allows you to set up a folder structure on stick, and get the database file created, once you boot the PS Classic - no GUI interface whatsoever. Resorting games, is as simple as mass renaming a bunch of folders (game and save), which I'm familiar with, and I can do in 10 seconds... https://github.com/kounch/psxc_xpandr
Of course this has not relying me on an online interface the Bleemsync team has dreamed up...  )

Id recommend for people to also at least create a separate USB stick with just Retroarch on it ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/scummvm-standalone-package-for-psclassic.531672/#post-8542615 ), and then add to that pbp files and other roms as they please - give them custom covers... In the end it turns out to be so much simpler and cleaner than whatever the bleemcast follks have to sell you.

Now that goes for mostly singleplayer focused installs. Bleemsync will be more attractive, if they can keep the promise that with 1.1 and a hacked kernel, they can free up both front usb ports for controllers.

Because then you dont have to buy a usb hub to use two controllers. And potentially also can use two wireless receivers more conveniently.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 10, 2019)

A couple of cool updates in the scene..

New Autobleem version: https://github.com/screemerpl/cbleemsync/releases

A very enthusiastic and LONG update from KMFDManic: https://github.com/KMFDManic/NESC-SNESC-Modifications/releases


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> A couple of cool updates in the scene..
> 
> New Autobleem version: https://github.com/screemerpl/cbleemsync/releases
> 
> A very enthusiastic and LONG update from KMFDManic: https://github.com/KMFDManic/NESC-SNESC-Modifications/releases



Pretty cool updates


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 10, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Pretty cool updates


Yeah, there's nothing like a KMFDManic video to get you pumped about emulation. The TL;DR about his post is that his "extreme" versions of the RetroArch cores should give a nice boost on PSC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 10, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yeah, there's nothing like a KMFDManic video to get you pumped about emulation. The TL;DR about his post is that his "extreme" versions of the RetroArch cores should give a nice boost on PSC.


What makes them extreme though? Curious mostly x3


----------



## notimp (Mar 12, 2019)

KMFDManic's cores are great. Tested FF7 Crisis core on PPSSPP (with a whole bunch of core option settings set for performance), and it runs flawlessly on 1x resolution (infrequent stutter on previous cores.).

And almost perfect on 2x resolution (only stutter in infight cinematics, when a bunch of effects get triggered at once). Its entirely playable in 2x resolution.

(You might have to restart (the game), if you get black screen on the 2x resolution setting.)

The cores themselves are named differently, than the default cores, so you have to rename them and know what you are doing.

PPSSPP core options for perfomance:

IR Jit
hybrid renderer
full color bit depth disabled
render something in GUI enabled
sound speed hack enabled
IO thread enabled.
(maybe something else I'm forgetting.)


----------



## notimp (Mar 12, 2019)

KMFDManic's

snes9x2018 runs fine so use it (tested with FFIII (U))
pcsx_rearmed_neon is only a small bit faster, and breaks through the frame limit on PAL>NTSC, so I'll not be using it


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm currently building a goodset collection (removing quite a few roms, takes me a day for each set doing this automated with regex, gets better as sets get smaller..  ). And have reached N64.

I'm still on KMFDManics cores, which are supposed to get slightly more optimized over time. 

PPSSPP: It differs. FF7 Crisis Core is pretty much playable at double resolution with only slight stutters in real time cinematics in battle sequences with the right settings. Tekken 6 is unplayable, Tekken 5 DR drops frames, is almost playable (but not realy), Vice City Story drops frames and is not playable - all the other games tested in 1x resolution as well. Same difference.

Using pbp format currently - maybe should try .iso in the future - have to test.

N64: Mario Kart, Mario 64 and even Zeltda OOT almost perfect in 1x resolution. With slight sound stutters once in a while (Mupen 64 Plus), Goldeneye - almost playable (finished the first two levels to test it), stutter is more than occasional.

PSX performance is pretty much like on stock. Only minor difference.

All older systems run essentially perfect, even on their latest cores (snes9x 2018).

Genesis Plus GX usually crashes on core exit for me (core not optimized for plattform), in which case at least Retroboot reboots the system. If you use Retroarch on a different software platform on the PS Classic and this doesnt happen to you, please let me know. 

DC should be almost useless for most games, judging by the aformentioned performance. 

I have the direct comparison of doing some retrogaming on a 2nd gen Amazon Fire TV, and that one still beats the PS Classic handily. So sadly - we are still a little on the weak side for PSP, DC and even N64 emulation here.  But the arm chips that are able to do it, are out there already.  Its just a matter of who is willing to make devices with them, because even h265 4K decoding you can do on much cheaper hardware nowadays.. still, it was fun to try that stuff out again.  Maybe core can be optimized a little. But we are not at the state, where you'd pronounce those systems playable.


----------



## notimp (Mar 13, 2019)

I did some direct comparison testing with the same controller (PS4 via 8bitdo receiver) on a more powerfull Fire TV 4K and now know what draws me to the PS Classic running Retroboot with KMFDManics cores all over again.

Low input lag.  It just feels better. 

The more powerful android box runs Vice City Stories in 2x resolution with only the occasional hitch in framerate (still probably unplayable at 2x because you can trigger quite noticable slowdown in the open world), FF7 Crisis Core with almost no stutter whatsoever at 2x, and Tekken 6 (thanks to a "deactivate some effects in game" feature of the stanalone android version of PPSSPP) almost playable.  I say almost, because it drops frames which a beat em up shouldnt do, but its actually enjoyable already.

Yet, something drew me to FF7 Crisis Core on the PS Classic again (although it has hitching in came cutscenes in fights), and it was... lower input lag.  With IR Jit, vsync off, and the 8ditdo dongle in PS Classic mode, the game feels - responsive... 

Have played through it once already a few years ago, and now am level 25 (of  99 max) after the first story mission in Wutai already, and am maxing my good materias as well, thanks to the games mission feature.  The game is still... fun. 

Oh, yeah, and I tested the difference between PSP games loaded as .iso and compressed .pbp files. Minor between scenes loading stutter is gone if you leave them as .iso's, but all the big framedrops in specific situations are all the same. So - meh, up to you which one you use.


----------



## VGA (Mar 13, 2019)

Here are my thoughts on the PSC situation regarding cores. (The black screen bug will be fixed in the next Bleemsync release.)

The Bleemsync team is working on a new core set release which will be properly built for the PSC. KMFDmanic's build environment is for the (S)NES Classic, so the cores are built against libraries that aren't PSC-optimised. Also, they are ARMv7 builds instead of ARMv8 and with the proper mtune.

In some cores he has applied speedhacks that sacrifice compatibility for speed.

Someone needs to port DraStic, there is no viable core for the PSC for DS emulation.

pcsx-rearmed, mupen64plus-next and PPSSPP are the hot cores! And they need love! Pretty much all older/16bit systems run fine already, the hardware is strong enough.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2019)

VGA said:


> Here are my thoughts on the PSC situation regarding cores. (The black screen bug will be fixed in the next Bleemsync release.)
> 
> The Bleemsync team is working on a new core set release which will be properly built for the PSC. KMFDmanic's build environment is for the (S)NES Classic, so the cores are built against libraries that aren't PSC-optimised. Also, they are ARMv7 builds instead of ARMv8 and with the proper mtune.
> 
> ...



Do you think the PSC could run DS emulation? Also I thought the devs allegedly "lost" the DraStic source code?


----------



## notimp (Mar 14, 2019)

Rats.

RSC_RetroBoot 0.5.5 actually has a regression. It introduces frequent stutter in PSP games (high load to begin with) that wasnt there before (with release 0.4.1).

It isnt the cores, or the XInput driver (which works quite well, stick sensitivity on 8bitdoo with PS4 Pad is still better in PS Classic mode, but apparently it has rumble activated for the first time.  ) - I've ruled that out already, so it might be the monitor script, or something else. Have to look at it in the next few days.

So close to a great release.


----------



## VGA (Mar 15, 2019)

It's just using a weird build of pcsx-rearmed by KMFD which is optimised in some ways but built for the wrong system using SNESC libraries. Revert back to the core from Bleemsync beta core release, they will soon release a  new core package

https://classicmodscloud.com/classic_libretro/PlayStation_Classic_Beta/


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 15, 2019)

VGA said:


> It's just using a weird build of pcsx-rearmed by KMFD which is optimised in some ways but built for the wrong system using SNESC libraries. Revert back to the core from Bleemsync beta core release, they will soon release a  new core package
> 
> https://classicmodscloud.com/classic_libretro/PlayStation_Classic_Beta/


I'm not sure any of that matters if the performance is better though. I certainly don't see the point in reverting back whilst waiting for newer cores?


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone managed to get gun games working? More specifically with a mouse?


----------



## fixingmytoys (Mar 15, 2019)

I just tried the KMFD cores had issues big time games that where working are. NOw not working under the KNDF cores. So now  I have gone back to using the latest stock cores, I have use KMFD on my snes mini and they work great


----------



## Diosmios (Mar 18, 2019)

hello friends, Im trying to use retroarch with my classic because some games doesnt run well in the emulator Sony used (Crash Team Racing and Dynasty Warriors from what I know)

but it seems too complicated, I installed 40 games with the assistance of the website and use with bleemsync along with the 20 originals, but I cant scan the folder to make a playlist for the RETROARCH, my games are there under MEDIA/GAMES folder, theyre numbered from 1 to 40 subfolders


what am I doing wrong? They dont get scanned to be able to play in retroarch


----------



## Diosmios (Mar 18, 2019)

also theres another problem: when I try to quit RETROARCH from the system menu, the screen goes black forever and nothing works, I have to remove the power cable from the console to turn it off and restart


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Mar 18, 2019)

Diosmios said:


> hello friends, Im trying to use retroarch with my classic because some games doesnt run well in the emulator Sony used (Crash Team Racing and Dynasty Warriors from what I know)
> 
> but it seems too complicated, I installed 40 games with the assistance of the website and use with bleemsync along with the 20 originals, but I cant scan the folder to make a playlist for the RETROARCH, my games are there under MEDIA/GAMES folder, theyre numbered from 1 to 40 subfolders
> 
> ...


There are some fixes to make games run better, one is to use KMFDM's pcsx cores for RetroArch, another would be using the stock emulator: go into PCSX Menu>Options>Speed hacks and change the PSX clock speed to 84%, then on the main PCSX Menu page, select Save global config and then Exit and save the restore point(this permanently saves any changes made to the settings).


Diosmios said:


> also theres another problem: when I try to quit RETROARCH from the system menu, the screen goes black forever and nothing works, I have to remove the power cable from the console to turn it off and restart


What version of RetroArch are you running?


----------



## fixingmytoys (Mar 19, 2019)

Please please for the love of any god can I have some ones working playlist files from retroarch , the bloody thing is not picking up all my roms trying me nuts


----------



## portaro (Mar 19, 2019)

I buy this console today and I test the Gioteck gamepad ps3 wit usb wireless connection. The console indetifies the gamepad but only work the axis buttons the other buttons not.

There are any method to active the other buttons on the emulator or inside the system?


----------



## VGA (Mar 23, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Please please for the love of any god can I have some ones working playlist files from retroarch , the bloody thing is not picking up all my roms trying me nuts


You need the rdb files for the systems you want I think. It's probably these files
https://github.com/libretro/libretro-database/tree/master/rdb

But you don't need the playlist functionality to play games, you can manually launch them and they are saved int he History



portaro said:


> I buy this console today and I test the Gioteck gamepad ps3 wit usb wireless connection. The console indetifies the gamepad but only work the axis buttons the other buttons not.
> 
> There are any method to active the other buttons on the emulator or inside the system?


Are you using a hack? You should try Bleemsync, it has expanded controller support, maybe you're lucky.


----------



## portaro (Mar 23, 2019)

No I dont use the hack just when I unbox the console I test the command on the first boot. I know Bleemsync and with the Bleemsync I find a list page on the project with improvements of 1.0 version and with this version this command is enabled because appear on the list of controllers added to the project. My problem - anyone of my usbs drives is recognized by the console I need to buy one usb hub powered to my usb's work. At this moment I search a way to connect the ps classic directly to my Ubuntu and try to change the path file of gamepads.

Thanks.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Mar 24, 2019)

VGA said:


> You need the rdb files for the systems you want I think. It's probably these files
> https://github.com/libretro/libretro-database/tree/master/rdb
> 
> But you don't need the playlist functionality to play games, you can manually launch them and they are saved int he History
> ...



I got the rda database files but still not picking everything up, I using the no-intro 2016. I am going to have to make a list of what systems it not picking up and go on a hunt for the “right” rom packs


----------



## notimp (Mar 31, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> I got the rda database files but still not picking everything up, I using the no-intro 2016. I am going to have to make a list of what systems it not picking up and go on a hunt for the “right” rom packs


I've written it in here before - but I'll go over it one more time.

How to create Retroarch playlist files (.lpl) manually - but automated.

Launch a game of the system you want to add a playlist file of - with the emulator you prefer. Exit Retroarch. That way it will show up in the content_history.lpl file. Copy it over to a PC and look at it - It will have all the information you need (rompath, emulator path, emulator name, ...) in there - so you can easily create a playlist file for an entire system by hand, but automated. This shouldnt take more than five minutes.

Lets take the contents for a PSP game for example:

```
/media/RetroArch/roms/PSP/Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII (E).pbp
Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII (E)
/media/RetroArch/cores/ppsspp_libretro.so
PPSSPP
```

The first line is the path to the rom.
The second line is the rom name.
The third line is the path to the emulator.
The fourth line is the emulator name.

In a playlist .lpl file for an entire system there will be two more lines beneath that, for every entry. The next line would be the unique hash of the rom - when creating playlist files manually you can leave that empty.
And the line after that will be the playlist name - in the case of a PSP playlist this is: Sony - Playstation Portable.lpl

The playlist names are system specific, and have to be what Retroarch expects, so google them for the individual systems you want to add.
--

Now, lets create a playlist file for multiple files (roms) in a folder at once.

First, you need a list of all filenames in a folder in a one column list. On MacOS or linux, this can simply be done by navigating into the folder in a terminal / shell, and typing: ls followed by enter. ls -1 (forces one column of names) if the default ls command shows multiple columns by default.

On a windows computer its the same, there you'd open a command prompt, navigate into the folder an type dir followed by enter. This lists all files in a folder, and you can then copy all the filenames.

Open up a texteditor that supports unix/linux line endings (notepad++ for Windows is good and open source), copy your column of file names (with file endings, so f.e .pbp or .zip) into a new file and save it as your specific system playlist name with the ending .lpl - make sure, that you select unix/linux line endings in the save as dialog. Otherwise retroarch might not be able to read your file.

Add an empty line with enter at the beginning of your document.

Now open the search an replace dialog in Notepad++, make sure 'regular expressions' is checked in the search/replace dialogue - and search for:


```
\n(([^\n]+)\.pbp)
```

replace with


```
\n/media/RetroArch/roms/PSP/\1\n\2\n/media/RetroArch/cores/ppsspp_libretro.so\nPPSSPP\n\nSony - Playstation Portable.lpl
```

Make sure 'regular expressions' is checked in the replace dialogue. Hit replace all, and you have a well formed playlist for the PSP.

The results for every game will look as follows:

```
/media/RetroArch/roms/PSP/Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII (E).pbp
Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII (E)
/media/RetroArch/cores/ppsspp_libretro.so
PPSSPP

Sony - Playstation Portable.lpl
```
And all game entries will simply be stacked, one such entry after the other.

Remove the empty first line again (the one you added before).

Save the file, put it in the playlist folder on your USB stick (again the file name has to be the exact one Retroarch expects for the system), and thats it. Reboot and the playlist will show up.

Now. Pay attention to the replace with line above. Edit it as you have to for the emulated system and emulator of your choice, and your specific installations. Which means - the rom paths, and the path to the emulator will be different in your case (the example uses Retroboots folder structure, not bleemsyncs). In any case your filepaths have to start with /media/ before the first folder on your USB stick (its a PSC specific thing). Your emulator core names might be different (other .so files), your emulator names might be different. The file extetnsion (.pbp) in the search field might be different. (In most cases for you it usually is .zip for your zipped roms.)

So check against the content_history.lpl file and edit the replace with line accordingly. You only have to edit it once, and then do a replace all.

Thats it - now playlists show up in retroarch. And all your games that were in that specific folder, are selectable and playable.

If you want them to have covers as well, all the covers have to be in the thumbnails folder in a subfolder with the designated system name (f.e.: Sony - Playstation Portable), in another subfolder named Named_Boxarts - with the exact file names you have in line 2 of those game entries in the playlist file. They have to be image files, with the file extension .png.

Thats it. Sounds like a heck of a lot to do, but can be done in 3 minutes per system - no hassle.

edit: Short intro into how regular expressions in the example above work:
\n stands for newline (so whenever there is a new line started in the text document, by hitting enter)
() simply are brackets that can be used for callbacks
\1 or \2 are those callbacks (\1 produces the contents of the first set of brackets, \2 the contents of the second set, and so on)

\ is an escape character - sometimes (not in the case of \1 or \n  ). Because in Regex, some symbols (like a . (dot)) have different meanings, you have to escape some of those characters, to tell the regex to handle this character as if it was a simple character and not something special.

([^\n]+) is a regex that catches everything in a line up until a newline marker (someone pressed enter in a text), or in our instance up to what follows that expression (.pbp or .zip) If you are interested in its actual meaning, [^x] is the format for "any character that isnt x" so [^\n] is "anything that isnt a new line marker" and + stands for "one ore more times". So this catches all characters in a line, up until the newline marker.

And thats about it, this should make you understand what you are doing a little better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 31, 2019)

portaro said:


> I buy this console today and I test the Gioteck gamepad ps3 wit usb wireless connection. The console indetifies the gamepad but only work the axis buttons the other buttons not.
> 
> There are any method to active the other buttons on the emulator or inside the system?



Bleemsync or AutoBleem would enable the hack to use the key combo to open a menu.


----------



## notimp (Mar 31, 2019)

People. Do yourselves a favor.

Don't always ask "does it work with ultradefense glowteche killa masta 15 gamepad?" for every system. Stop that right now.

Here is how you do it from now on.

Search amazon for 8bitdo usb adapter - buy a used one. They should be around 8 USD by now.

This adapter supports (outputs over USB) the following USB input schemes:

    XINPUT: SELECT+DPAD_UP
    MacOS:  SELECT+DPAD_RIGHT
    DINPUT: SELECT+DPAD_LEFT
    PSC:    SELECT+DPAD_DOWN
    Switch: Automatic

On the PC side, XINPUT, DINPUT, and MacOS are the most common controller schemes out there. (With Xinput PC thinks you are using a wired Xbox 360 controller. The most compatible controller out there.) It also gives you Switch and PS Classic for free. And any Android device (usually understands XINPUT or DINPUT).

Then you pair this adapter with a Bluetooth PS4 controller, or PS3 controller. PS4 if you need rumble support (afair only in XINPUT mode).

And thats it. You'll never ask the "does my spratenix extreme force bubba pro controller work with it?" question ever again. You'll have a great controller (PS4 preferably, PS3 for budget), and you'll have a 8 USD dongle that does all the thinking (and protocol translations) for you.

READ the frigging manual for the 8bitdo dongle though (doesnt ship with one, search online) - so you know what the select+INPUT commands above mean (how you switch input modes on the dongle), and how to pair your PS4 or PS3 controller.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2019)

Added a small explanation about how the simply regex in the example above is written, so people understand what its doing, when writing their own versions.


----------



## ital (Apr 1, 2019)

Don't own a PS Classic but am wondering how it stacks up against a Pi 3 in terms of emulation? Does it still have the horrible lag that the Pi has when emulating? 

Thats the main reason why I've stuck to a SNES Classic as the games "feel" right and even if you install RA on that they just don't have that same style.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2019)

Thats the hardest question to answer.  With stock gamepads, and the stock PSX emu I'd say there is medium to high lag. With an 8bitdo adapter in PSC mode and a PS4 Pad, and the cores that came with Retroboot 0.4.1 (didnt come with a PPSSPP core yet) - Id say there is very little lag (FF7 Crisis Core (with a first compile KMFDManic core) feels more responsive than in PPSSPP on my FireTV 4K - It feels good/great).

I tested KMFDManic's extreme cores today - and somehow the PPSSPP and the PSX neon core seem like they introduce a little more lag.

All of that is highly subjective of course. And maybe I'm entirely wrong. That said, I can quickroll on reaction in Tekken 3 and Crisis Core on the right PPSSPP core (the first one KMFDManic compiled (without the 'extreme' addition  - If someone needs it, ping me and I'll upload it.) feels so good, that I just went out to test it, and now am on level 33 already (still only after the first story mission - because the mission system has just the perfect grind progression.. ), after two play sessions.. 

I wondered what drew me in, and compared it to the plattform I played through it a year ago, and it was (the PS calssics) more responsive input. I think I wrote about it before.

So if the concern is, that there is noticable lag, With the right set of input devices, there isnt.

I'm inclined to believe that some of it is due to the 8bitdo receiver in PS Classic mode, as Retroboot 0.5.5 introduced XINPUT support, an if I switch the 8bitdo receiver to XINPUT mode, lag noticably increases.
--

As far as stock gamepads are concerned, my impression of them lagging was probably in the stock emulator - I bet that they are fine with retroarch by now (use Autobleem or Retroboot hacks to get retroarrch, use KMFDManic's cores selectively at the moment. (I use a first compile (non extreme) of the PPSSPP core, and his extreme compile of the pcsx rearmed core, for certain games but not all (allows you to set the core speed from 57% to 85% - which fixes compatibility in some games - long story, its PCSX emulation related, read this: https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/aa2d5q/finding_the_optimal_clock_speed/)).

Also, I've vsync turned off in retroarch.

Also retroarch on the SNES classic always had higher input lag than Nintendos default SNES emulator but no one seemed to care, and some people even did believe the opposite (though not true) - so you should be fine.. 
--

Tested KMFDManic's extreme cores today (used some of his normal ones in the past), and the speed gains for PCSX rearmed and PPSSPP werent great. Crisis Core stutters a little less in "double resolutuion mode" (game only stutters in infrequent in game scenes with a high effect load - which makes it still very, very playable). Other PSP games still stutter too much for this being a viable plattform to play them.

According to KMFDManic, the PCSX rearmed extreme neon core, now should take care of most stutter in every game even at double resolution, which I entirely believe.

That said, both extreme cores seemed to introduce some input lag, compared to default Retroboot 0.4.1 cores, and KMFDManic's first compile of the PPSSPP core (20something mb in size, performs significantly better than the compiles released by other sources) (non extreme version), which is why I didn't switch to the extreme versions permanently. Again, highly subjective.
--

All in all, I went in here today to tell everyone, that I still love this system (running retroboot with retroarch for the most part (see: https://gbatemp.net/threads/scummvm-standalone-package-for-psclassic.531672/)) very, very much.

I currently started to play Final Fantasy 8 at double resolution. I played it as a kid, and don't know how far I got, but I didnt finish it, and this is my first replay. On a calibrated OLED, with Sennheiser 58X (cheapest 600 series headphones, probably the best also...  (https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-sennheiser-hd-58x-jubilee-headphones) I mention them, because BGM on good headphones is probably a very large part of the enjoyment), and I simply love it. Wonderful music, and just a great game. (Much better character building than in more recent FFs as well.  ) Ihmo of course.  Wireless pad, great emulation experience (battle transition animation is wrong and breaks up sound a little, but I happily take it for double resolution and responsive wireless pad input). Whats there not to love...

40 bucks for the system
8 bucks for a 8bitdo wireless receiver (used)
50 bucks for a PS4 pad
and however much you want to spend on a USB 2.0 flashdrive

I'll upload some images of FF8 next - just for impressions sake.


----------



## notimp (Apr 1, 2019)

Multiple images of the last scene, because it is another example of a scene you'd never see in a contemporary game again.  If you can read german - I laughed, I cringed, then I felt deeply touched. Great character design.

Oh, and I play the PAL version at NTSC speeds - sound seems good as well. And no black borders (retroarch crops them  ).


----------



## notimp (Apr 2, 2019)

Retroboot 0.7 (just released) has working playlist creation. For anyone interested.


----------



## portaro (Apr 2, 2019)

> My problem - anyone of my usbs drives is recognized by the console I need to buy one usb hub powered to my usb's work. At this moment I search a way to connect the ps classic directly to my Ubuntu and try to change the path file of gamepads.



I solve my problem - the real problem on my case is that for soome reason I copy a master of bleemsync on my usb. I see this when I already buy a new usb Cruzer Blade then I down the correct zip Bleemsync and the hack works. But ... In Linux the mod is different - The step of connect the ps1 and make this connct to the pc isnt easy https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/issues/277  - In my case I cant mount the system so simply I proceed with the step of reformat usb and copy once more the bleemsync put gams on the gams folder directly on usb and works on the PS Classic.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Apr 4, 2019)

notimp said:


> I've written it in here before - but I'll go over it one more time.
> 
> How to create Retroarch playlist files (.lpl) manually - but automated.
> 
> ...




Cool thanks got most of them done now finally got mame upand running missing a few games which happen to be my favs or moon buggy and  defender so I will check the rim folder and add them in, got a neo geo playlist on its own now very happy with that, now I am working on getting the n64DD playlist working names show covers show etc but games won’t start, but over all it is setup much better now


----------



## Cortexfou (Apr 14, 2019)

what can we do more with the otg?


----------



## Trice (Apr 14, 2019)

Cortexfou said:


> what can we do more with the otg?


OTG is about using the USB charging port on the back to load games from USB as well instead of having to waste one of the controller ports for it.


----------



## Cortexfou (Apr 14, 2019)

Trice said:


> OTG is about using the USB charging port on the back to load games from USB as well instead of having to waste one of the controller ports for it.


can we do also the oposite ? connect a gamepad to the back ? (I want to use the wireless adapter but it's so big...)


----------



## Trice (Apr 14, 2019)

Cortexfou said:


> can we do also the oposite ? connect a gamepad to the back ? (I want to use the wireless adapter but it's so big...)


At least on RetroArch it should work similarly as connecting a USB hub to the front ports to connect more than two gamepads at the same time.


----------



## Cortexfou (Apr 14, 2019)

Hope it'll work for the classic menu too...


----------



## VGA (Apr 16, 2019)

USB devices that will be connected to the back of the console with an OTG cable/adapter will be powered from the power outlet. So no more fuss about the power limiter of the front ports that the idiots at Sony imposed on us! 128gb usb sticks here we gooo...

Oh and no more usb hub needed for 2-player since both front ports will be free! We are days away from the official release from the Bleemsync team!


----------



## calabrese8 (Apr 26, 2019)

VGA said:


> USB devices that will be connected to the back of the console with an OTG cable/adapter will be powered from the power outlet. So no more fuss about the power limiter of the front ports that the idiots at Sony imposed on us! 128gb usb sticks here we gooo...
> 
> Oh and no more usb hub needed for 2-player since both front ports will be free! We are days away from the official release from the Bleemsync team!



any word on if this was implemented yet?  If not I think i will end up buying a USB hub


----------



## szczuru (Apr 27, 2019)

It's released already but STABLE release should be released at the end of month.


----------



## ManitoCC (May 1, 2019)

Good evening guys, I have a question, recently I did the power mod on my ps classic and i want to add a usb port on the rear of the console, can i use a usb cable extender (that I happen to have), cutting the "A" connector and soldering the exposed wires directly into the console USB port 2 connections so i can have a total of 3 usb ports? 

Or this is not how it works?

I just need one more port to connect the usb drive and have the two front ports free.

Or i will need a hub to do this?
Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

ManitoCC said:


> Good evening guys, I have a question, recently I did the power mod on my ps classic and i want to add a usb port on the rear of the console, can i use a usb cable extender (that I happen to have), cutting the "A" connector and soldering the exposed wires directly into the console USB port 2 connections so i can have a total of 3 usb ports?
> 
> Or this is not how it works?
> 
> ...




Hub will do it Sabrent 4 port wall powered on amazon works and is $16

New bleemsync is supposed to introduce otg adapter compatibility to free up port and be done with hub - Not released yet


----------



## thekarter104 (May 2, 2019)

I have a question.

How do you get the Switch-like UI in RetroArch on the PlayStation Classic? I've seen people using it, but I can't figure it out how to do it myself :/


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

thekarter104 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How do you get the Switch-like UI in RetroArch on the PlayStation Classic? I've seen people using it, but I can't figure it out how to do it myself :/




OZONE

Newer Retroarch builds have it

Check settings as you can switch between a few layouts


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> OZONE
> 
> Newer Retroarch builds have it
> 
> Check settings as you can switch between a few layouts



Can the PSC handle the resources for the new GUI?


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Can the PSC handle the resources for the new GUI?




PSC is a beast so yeah OZONE runs good

Runs games smoother than nes and snes minis - Can really tell when you load up n64 games


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> PSC is a beast so yeah OZONE runs good
> 
> Runs games smoother than nes and snes minis - Can really tell when you load up n64 games



I don't know if it's a BEAST but it has more RAM than the Snes Classic, not sure on CPU.


----------



## supermist (May 10, 2019)

So do we have an OTC solution yet? I just purchased one of these


----------



## VGA (May 16, 2019)

In a few days probably. Beta testers are testing it.


----------



## nuy (May 17, 2019)

PSClassic is down to £29.99 at Argos in the UK. Got mine reserved 
Can't link to it but it's not hard to find...


----------



## subcon959 (May 17, 2019)

nuy said:


> PSClassic is down to £29.99 at Argos in the UK. Got mine reserved
> Can't link to it but it's not hard to find...


I think they've done that for Father's day coming up.


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2019)

nuy said:


> PSClassic is down to £29.99 at Argos in the UK. Got mine reserved
> Can't link to it but it's not hard to find...



damn man, when i brought mine for £36 and i thought i hit jackpot.

lol i wonder how low can it go?


----------



## ital (May 18, 2019)

How bad is the input lag on this once modded? I was thinking of getting one to hack but the Shield TV seems like a much better option all round.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 18, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know if it's a BEAST but it has more RAM than the Snes Classic, not sure on CPU.


its decent by all means 1gb of ram and a quad core at the very least is respectable when trying to emulate a ps1 so everything below it should be a go. n64 im not so sure.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> its decent by all means 1gb of ram and a quad core at the very least is respectable when trying to emulate a ps1 so everything below it should be a go. n64 im not so sure.



N64 requires significantly more CPU power than most ARM chips can handle. Some games may run but more complex ones will suffer.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 18, 2019)

at this point though for 29 bucks i thinks its pretty sweet.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2019)

N64 works surprisingly really good


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 18, 2019)

my guess it would emulate some well and it would struggle with more complex titles.
still though for 29 bucks this device is a no brainer for anyone who wants to mod it.


----------



## VGA (May 23, 2019)

N64 emulation is at least as good (or bad) as the the rpi 3 model b+

I hate N64 emulation in general ...


----------



## Advokaten (May 24, 2019)

*BleemSync 1.1 released!*

*BleemSync v1.1 Release Notes:

BleemSync*

Added SSH support
Added OTG support
Added 3rd party controller support to Stock UI
Added texture filter toggle to stock PCSX emulator
Added status text to boot sequence
Added launcher to stock carousel
Updated xpad.ko for increased controller support
Added Kernel Backup/Restore functions
New transfer tool: On-USB-Drag'n'Drop
Reduced Theme Mounting load times
Fixed issue with extra discs displaying on pcsx "Disc Change" screen
*RetroArch*

Updated to 1.7.7
Fixed black screen bug
Bundled PCSX RetroArch core now supports .CHD files
Added compressed core support
Added glui driver menu
Added tool to generate RA playlists for external (usb) games
Added thumbnails to internal RA playlist
*BootMenu*

Added settings menu

https://modmyclassic.com/2019/05/24/bleemsync-1-1-released/


----------



## naddel81 (May 25, 2019)

hi everybody, I just installed bleemsync 1.1 successfully, but it won't boot when connected to the back via OTG adapter. how come?


----------



## nl255 (May 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> N64 requires significantly more CPU power than most ARM chips can handle. Some games may run but more complex ones will suffer.





VGA said:


> N64 emulation is at least as good (or bad) as the the rpi 3 model b+
> 
> I hate N64 emulation in general ...



The funny thing is from what I have heard PSP emulation works better on the PSC than N64 emulation (assuming you are using retroarch xtreme and the xtreme coreset).


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2019)

Setting up my 256GB installation,now that the USB OTG is available. Everything is is slowly falling into place.

Has anyone in here got a version of Mupen Plus and Mupen Plus Next to run N64 games without severe graphical glitches? (Super Mario 64, Zelda OOT, ...) If so please state version of the core, and which package you've got it from.

Glupen and Parallel cores work for N64 - but with Mupen so far - no dice (Retroboot km_ cores).


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 28, 2019)

I want it but now I wont buy it no matter what if it is down to 20 dollars. It is actually PCSXR emulator from the source and Sony is getting getting a profit even though it didn't sell very well. Nah, Sony wont have my money because I am not stupid. No thanks, Sony. Never!


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I want it but now I wont buy it no matter what if it is down to 20 dollars. It is actually PCSXR emulator from the source and Sony is getting getting a profit even though it didn't sell very well. Nah, Sony wont have my money because I am not stupid. No thanks, Sony. Never!



That's stock out the box

Once retroarch is installed its a totally different monster

Its actually better than NES/SNES minis in terms of emulation and how games run

I understand the choice is yours but they are super cheap here in the US already


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2019)

They cant possibly make a profit at 20, or 30 USD. Buy it. 

(Half to retail, leaves 15 USD for two controllers, hdmi cable, and the arm7 box, and licensed games and advertising and logistics - no way..  )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The current versions of both Autobleem with Retroboot and Retroarch Bundled with Bleemsync now automatically "face out" the goddarn 8bitdo USB adapter cursor in game. So thats become a non issue - same with boot race condition with the 8bitdo adapter. With OTG you can now leave it in all the time. 

Set up both Bleemsync and Autobleem (with Retroboot) solutions on 256 GB sticks - Autobleem subjectively is still better. Also - its far cleaner.

Bleemsyncs hires retroarch theme looks too "candy colored" (can be changed, changed it, still wasnt happy  ), iconography in boot and selection screens is too in your face.

Autobleem can be cleaned up very nicely (all themes accessible and easily modifiable (Photoshop), transitions screens between Autobleem and retroarch are in retroarch folders and can be cleaned up as well.

Only reason currently to use Bleemsync is the stand alone Nintendo DS emulator (ported by kickflip) that currently can only be launched using Bleemcast. But someone has got to implement that in the future (simple launcher UI).


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> They cant possibly make a profit at 20, or 30 USD. Buy it.
> 
> (Half to retail, leaves 15 USD for two controllers, hdmi cable, and the arm7 box, and licensed games and advertising and logistics - no way..  )
> 
> ...




With bleemsync 1.1 its better than all other alternatives - Especially being able to add all games at once.


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2019)

To maybe go into the differences a little.

Bleemsync 1.1 is needed to (backup and) install the OTG kernel. That kernel is needed so you can use a cheapo (2USD) OTG adapter on the back USB port of the device to plug in a USB drive (slim sandisk 256GB f.e. works fine), to circumvent the amp restriction on the two front usb ports.

Now all of a sudden all/most high capacity USB drives will work.

Once you've got your kernel backup, and the new kernel installed, you can switch from Bleemsync (comes with Retroarch) to Autobleem with Retroboot (Retroarch - with more performance trimmed cores.)

Bleemsync currently is the only package that can use a standalone Drastic DS (Nintendo DS emulator) port, thats actually great. But that should change in the future. It has to.  (Someone just has to write a launcher.)

Bleemsync features a hires Retroarch custom skin, thats a little much - and select screens with icons that are just little much - aesthetically.  It also uses the PS classics default launcher frontend (optionally), with a default skin thats - again - pretty awful.  (This skin can easily be changed though). You can use bot default and retroarch and the standalone Drastic (NDS emulator) on Bleemsync.

Autobleem with Retroboot, basically has the same capability (Retroarch and Sony emu (pcsxrearmed derived)) - with a cleaner interface, more customizable, comes with KMFDManic cores, uses an entire rebuild of the Sony interface, with a rebuild of the Sony emu that also allows you to turn on and off bilinear filtering on the fly.

In the end, its more about taste - but Autobleem allows for cleaner autoboot into Retroarch, or Scummvm setups - with Bleemsync you always have godawful logos in your way. 
 (That presumably are part of a binary and cant easily be changed.  )


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> To maybe go into the differences a little.
> 
> Bleemsync 1.1 is needed to (backup and) install the OTG kernel. That kernel is needed so you can use a cheapo (2USD) OTG adapter on the back USB port of the device to plug in a USB drive (slim sandisk 256GB f.e. works fine), to circumvent the amp restriction on the two front usb ports.
> 
> ...




Bleemsync 1.1 - I like the logos and just did a 1TB setup and went smooth.  Its always good to have choices.


----------



## naddel81 (May 28, 2019)

I cannot believe the PSC is not even powerful enough to play crash bandicoot with "enhanced resolution". it stutters as hell even on bleemsync 1.1 (retroarch 1.7.7). such a bummer.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 28, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> That's stock out the box
> 
> Once retroarch is installed its a totally different monster
> 
> ...



I prefer emulate PS1 games better instead of using retroarch. Look at addition SNES games on SNES Mini's. I have over 700 games on NES Mini.. Only NES games on it. Loved it. So I will skip this one already.


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Bleemsync 1.1 - I like the logos and just did a 1TB setup and went smooth.  Its always good to have choices.


Here is my cleaned up installation of Autobleem, just so you have a comparison. 

Autobleem Showcase - Part 1:


Part2:


Part 3:
https://streamable.com/rbbbm

Two more videos to follow - as soon, as I've uploaded them. 



naddel81 said:


> I cannot believe the PSC is not even powerful enough to play crash bandicoot with "enhanced resolution". it stutters as hell even on bleemsync 1.1 (retroarch 1.7.7). such a bummer.


(Autobleem with) Retroboot and the PCSXRearmed Neon Xtreme core - would probably run it full speed (CPU speed in settings set to 85). 

This core and CPU at 85 (emulated PSX CPU) usually has no problems running PSX games in fullspeed. Try it.


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2019)

And here is a price overview for the current setup:

PS Classic: 35 USD
128GB Sandisk Ultra Fit USB drive: 20 USD
USB OTG right angle adapter: 2 USD
8bitdo wireless USB receiver dongle: 10 USD (can also be used for PC, Mac, Switch, ...)

Total: 67 USD

Use with a PS4 wireless controller preferably. (Much more expensive.  )

I mean...

I've bought two for me and two to give away so far.


----------



## notimp (May 28, 2019)

Reuploaded Part 1 to Vimeo which fixed the out of sync audio. Enjoy.


----------



## rickwj324 (May 30, 2019)

Picked up 4 this week at Target.  Each was 25.99 out the door ($39.99 - 35% cartwheel - 5% redcard).  I picked up one, saw how easy it was to mod, then went back and picked up 3 more for future projects.  I honestly wasn't going to buy one of these at all, but after watching many vids on bleemsync and autobleem I couldn't pass up that deal!  I've been a rpi supporter, but these are neat little devices for sure and well worth the cost!!


----------



## notimp (Jun 3, 2019)

Launching Drastic (Nintendo DS emulator) via Autobleem:

edit the launch.sh in the psc_drastic folder to contain the following:

```
#!/bin/sh                                                   
chmod +x "drastic"                                         
LD_PRELOAD=./drastic_sdl_remap.so ./drastic > ./drastic.log 2>&1
```

Then edit the startsony.sh file in the Autobleem/rc/ folder to contain the following:

```
#!/bin/sh
cd /media/pathtoyour/drastic/folder/
./launch.sh
sync
cd /media/Autobleem/
./start.sh
```
If you do this in Windows, use notepad++ (google it) to edit both files - to keep unix line endings (just in case).

Now in the Autobleem launcher, whenever you press select and switch to the classic UI, and then launch Autobleem  - drastic will launch instead.

When you switch back to EvoUI and launch autobleem, autobleem will launch normally.

So you basically exchange the ability to use classic mode in Autobleem with the ability to launch drastic.

Works well enough until the Autobleem devs come up with something better. 


Drastic can be downloaded from here: https://modmyclassic.com/2019/05/24/drastic-psc-port-standalone-nintendo-ds-port/

Credit goes to JLsoft on reddit for one half of this hack. 
see: https://old.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...e_have_a_clean_way_of_launching_drastic_from/

(If you use the 8bitdo USB dongle in xpad mode - in the launcher L3 will become start and the PS button will become select.  )


----------



## VGA (Jun 4, 2019)

naddel81 said:


> I cannot believe the PSC is not even powerful enough to play crash bandicoot with "enhanced resolution". it stutters as hell even on bleemsync 1.1 (retroarch 1.7.7). such a bummer.


Huh? The original Crash Bandicoot was running great for me with enhanced resolution and the related speedhack enabled.


----------



## georich (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyway having issues using threaded video with the PCSX Rearmed core in retroarch? Retroarch just crashes randomly when using this


----------



## notimp (Jun 5, 2019)

georich said:


> Anyway having issues using threaded video with the PCSX Rearmed core in retroarch? Retroarch just crashes randomly when using this


Yes, same here.

edit: Games run fullspeed with single core though (mostly using extreme core at CPU clock 85).


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 13, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Bleemsync 1.1 - I like the logos and just did a 1TB setup and went smooth.  Its always good to have choices.


EDIT T WAS A FAULTY OTG CABLE IT IS WORKING NOW, GOT A NEW ONE EDIT

how did you get your HDD to load/show/work mine will boot up if i use the front USB but not OTG , my hard drive is wall powered off a 12 v block,that is how it came in the box , like i said been working fine using the front USB even before i went to 1.1,will work of the front usb but not off the OTG


----------



## VGA (Jun 15, 2019)

notimp said:


> Yes, same here.
> 
> edit: Games run fullspeed with single core though (mostly using extreme core at CPU clock 85).


You don't need to emulate the PSX CPU at that high speed, you are wasting CPU time. You can get better overall performance at 70.


----------



## notimp (Jun 16, 2019)

VGA said:


> You don't need to emulate the PSX CPU at that high speed, you are wasting CPU time. You can get better overall performance at 70.


Interesting point - how sure are you. 

Because - I tested about 80 PSX games against a PSX CPU clock of 85% - and the issue was not performance decrease (tested with fps counter on the screen), but rather some games starting to skip their frame limiter and running too fast.

see: https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/aa2d5q/finding_the_optimal_clock_speed/

In some games it increases compatibility (Parasite Eve 2 runs without crashing) in some games it increases performance (not FPS, but microlag decreases - subjectively).

In none of the games tested, it decreased effective performance (judged by FPS output). On the PSC.

If you know more about why the value was fixed at 57% (?) by default - because you have any further insights, please share. 

Optimal value for PAL games you choose NOT to run at ntsc speeds is 70% btw. Above that - again frame limiters get broken (and games run too fast). If you chose to run PAL games in NTSC you can push it to 85% again.


Im interested in you findings in regard to 70% increases overall perfomance though - please elaborate.


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 16, 2019)

VGA said:


> Huh? The original Crash Bandicoot was running great for me with enhanced resolution and the related speedhack enabled.


It stutters as hell for me. Even the sound is distorted when I activate enhanced resolution and the speedhack.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 16, 2019)

notimp said:


> Here is my cleaned up installation of Autobleem, just so you have a comparison.
> 
> Autobleem Showcase - Part 1:
> 
> ...


Where to get that specific core .so file?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## notimp (Jun 16, 2019)

Afair it should be part of the Retroboot Autobleem package already - just named differently. If it is a PCSX build that allows you to set PSX Core speed, and has the diablo fix in options as well - thats the one I'm using.

I'm not 100% certain, if it is the extreme core, since the file name doesnt say it - but the description that shows up in retroarch - does. Which means, that that behavior could be normal - or an info file mismatch in retroarch - but I'm pretty sure, that I did not get the PSCX core separately from the autobleem install.

In any case all extreme cores can be extracted from KMFDManiacs release
( https://github.com/KMFDManic/NESC-S...6-15-19/KMFDManic-S-NESC-PSC-Cores_6-15-19.7z )

They might be part of an exe, that can be unzipped, somewhere in an extras folder - so you might have to dig a little - but they are in that package.  (As .so files)

Furthermore, there is now a working mupen64plus next core
( mupen64plus_next_libretro.so ) in the Bleemsync repo:
https://classicmodscloud.com/classic_libretro/stable/classic_armv8_a35/mupen64plus_next_libretro.so

Everyone with á retroarch setup should download and use that as well (only working N64 core in latest releases was glupen - now we have mupen64plus next as well  ).

Hf.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and KDFManiac released a new coreset 11 hours ago:

6-15-19


RetroArch Xtreme Overhaul! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
AutoBleem and BleemSync Xtreme Core/Cheat Set Injectors (Mini PSC)
Who the "Hell" Loves DOOM!? (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Even better, how about DOOM SIGIL!? (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
2 Player Mode Activate! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
OpenBOR Becomes Even More Badass! (Compatibility Update; Mini S-NESC)
Core Consolidation! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
NEW Dreamcast & FinalBurn Alpha Cores! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
PS1 Cores Fixed Up! (Video Stuttering Cleaned Up; Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Let's do PS1 even one better, and finally have Jedi Power Battles fully working! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Speaking of Overclocking (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
PS1 Controller Issues!? (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
N64 Cores Fixed Up! (Performance Tweaked; Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Killer Instinct N64, Better Performance (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Boxart & Screenshot Support with Playlists! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
RetroArch Notifications and Achievements!? (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
New Alternative Link for Core Set Release & Xtras! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Hakchi2 CE Select Emulation Core WIP (Mini S-NESC)
NEO-GEO CD CHD Support! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
Speaking of BIOS! (Mini S-NESC-PSC)
WIP!
The Videos!
Closing Notes!
(havent tested it so far)

Long changelog as always on:
https://github.com/KMFDManic/NESC-SNESC-Modifications/releases/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

New Retroboot release should follow soon as well:
From the changelog:


> Genderbent will update RetroBoot soon, too, also with the latest additions I provide him from this Release, as well as other additional bonuses for that specific Modification!


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 16, 2019)

notimp said:


> Afair it should be part of the Retroboot Autobleem package already - just named differently. If it is a PCSX build that allows you to set PSX Core speed, and has the diablo fix in options as well - thats the one I'm using.
> 
> I'm not 100% certain, if it is the extreme core, since the file name doesnt say it - but the description that shows up in retroarch - does. Which means, that that behavior could be normal - or an info file mismatch in retroarch - but I'm pretty sure, that I did not get the PSCX core separately from the autobleem install.
> 
> ...



it just me but when i read any of KDFManiac release notes i do it in his voice lol

any way my question is this i just take KDFManiac cores what about the his info files??? do i need them???


----------



## notimp (Jun 16, 2019)

No. Yes.  I'm waiting for the next Retrobot for Autobleem release. 

Info files basically tell retroarch which core has what compatibility with extensions, and also might (not sure) tell it the core name to display.

Just read the latest KDFManiac changelog (from the release 11 hours ago), and PCSX cores for PSC were a little more optimized, and in regards to PSX CPU clockrate - hes talking about 70% as well. (As an alternative option to 57% default). Will have to play around with this.

In terms of actual usage - without confusing stuff. Next Retroboot for Autobleem release should include all the cores needed. Use one of the PCSX cores in that release. At least one of them should give you full speed. (Even at 70% PSX Clock (options), maybe - possibly).

Fullspeed PSX emulation even at 2x resolution shouldnt be an issue with those cores (/that core - depends on how many will be bundled in the next retroboot release) either.


If you want to exchange the .so files on your own (not waiting for them to be bundled with the next Retroboot release), just replacing the .so files is fine.

Especially if you edit your playlists by hand in which case you'd not even have to rename them.  (Otherwise rename them to an existing cores name (if needed) - so Retroarchs "selection for that filetype (info files) menues" don't break. An updated info file hardly ever is needed. (It is, if a core starts to support a new file extension). You even could delete all info files and run retroarch that way, but then core integration in retroarch becomes "dumb" . Meaning, all cores will be shown for every filetype - core names in playlists might not be displayed correctly...)

I added more confusion than necessary here - because I was to lazy to check if the core I'm using actually is an extreme core. Afair it gets displayed that way in Retroarch - even though its filename doesnt include extreme. (Info file the cause?)
But thats just speculation.

Information needed is - "next Retroboot for Autobleem release will include all cores needed". Wait for that. (Or salvage the files from the current KDFManiac package and replace them on your own. Just replacing .so files is sufficient.)


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 16, 2019)

cool any idea to how long until the next Retroboot release


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 16, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> cool any idea to how long until the next Retroboot release


genderbent is usually very quick with releases so I imagine if no major bugs were found it should release very soon.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 16, 2019)

notimp said:


> No. Yes.  I'm waiting for the next Retrobot for Autobleem release.
> 
> Info files basically tell retroarch which core has what compatibility with extensions, and also might (not sure) tell it the core name to display.
> 
> ...



sorry to bother you again i downloaded _km_psc_xtreme_core_injector_bleemsync_6-15-19 do i just run that and let it over wright what is in my bleemsysnc 1.1 first ( yes i am going to do a back up ) and that is it , happy to rescane playlist etc us delete the core floder?


----------



## notimp (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm not dealing with either 'injectors', or Bleemsync.  I think bundling stuff is an issue when people start to rely on cascades of delivery methods that depend on versioning of other bundles, and are supposed to allow them to do everything with a simple doubleclick of "do I just run this"?

I know how retroarch works (to a certain end user extend  ). I know that Bleemsync has chosen to bet on a separate set of retroarch cores, that is not KDFManiacs.

I know that Retroboot for Autobleem is entirely separate from that (down to the point where even core names are different.)


And I know that depending on a simple tool from KDFManiac to replace the retroarch component in Bleemsync - to me sound like an issue in the making. 

Could work (I dont know - I doubt many people are trying it out), but if it doesnt - you depend on support by KDFManiac because now you are dealing on dependencies on top of dependancies.  And as even KDFManiacs changelogs read like spaghetti code in the making - I'm certainly not trying that.  Guy is a genius in his own right. I'd still much rather depend on Retroboot for Autobleem for implementation (or replace a few cores by hand).

Going with the solution (Bleemsync) that doesnt use KDFManiacs stuff by default - and then depending on KDFManiacs injection solution - sounds like a support nightmare to me.

Try it out. Maybe its easy and painless. Who knows.  Make a backup first.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 16, 2019)

i was gong to make a backup , what are the main reasons for Retroboot , dont know much about Retroboot


----------



## notimp (Jun 16, 2019)

Looked at one of the injectors. Its just a simple 7zip .exe selfextracting archive. So anyone can extract it anywhere and use whatever they want from that archive.

If you "doubleclick use" the injector - it will overwrite all files of your retroarch installation. presumably resetting it back to default state.

If you go with the injector - you get no support from anyone, you support yourself. Again - the issue of cascades of dependencies. it is impossible to support "I used injector 6-15-19.7z on bleemsync 1.1 - which doesnt want to support it - now something doesnt work - what do I do?"

With Autobleem at least the dev supports KDFManiacs implementation.


Differences between retroboot for autobleem and Bleemsyncs implementation of retroarch are listed in this thread already. Differences (in game compatibility) once you've used the injector (not 'supported' by anyone 'officiall') probably are none. If it works.

Bleemsync does stupid and silly stuff with everything they do (flavor over substance) - but it has two major benefits. First is OTG support (which is why everyone should install Bleemsync and the OTG kernel first - then they are free to switch to autobleem), which translates to "use any capacity usb stick or harddrive on your PS classic (on the back port with a OTG adapter), no power issues whatsover, once the OTG kernel is installed). The second main benefit is better gamepad support. 8bitdo keeps sync. Original PS pads with an USB adapter work better throughout stock or retroarch interfaces.

Autobleem advantages are: Everything else. No useless skins, better Ui, turn off bilinear filtering in the stock emulator, KDFManiac cores by default...


So if you dont mind the hella ugly Bleemsync Logos and UI stuff, bleemsync with KDFManiac core injector might very well be "the best compromise". But thats a combination for which nobody will give you any support for.  So not recommended for newbies.

And because most people have come to the conclusion that Bleemsync is best, because they loved a freaking youtube video - the disparity between "support needed" and "able to try stuff out and troubleshoot on their own" is highest for bleemsync users.

Then people like KDFManiac think - we make it easy for them - we build easy injector - and you have everything that could go wrong potentially neatly packaged into a thing. That depends on another thing. Which doesnt officially support it. People that try to enter the scene from "I doubleclicked, what do I do next" - and something thats not even a solution people would have a name for - so they could gather around and support each other structurally.

"I'm on injector 6-15-19 and stuff broke, what do I..."


I'm waiting for the next retroboot for autobleem release (becaus I'm dealing with an installation with several 10k of roms). There are reasons to do it differently, but people have to decide to do so on their own.  There are pros and cons.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jun 16, 2019)

VGA said:


> You don't need to emulate the PSX CPU at that high speed, you are wasting CPU time. You can get better overall performance at 70.


I'm interested in how you came to that conclusion as well.

For me, 85% has always showed less drops in frames and fixed(to an extent) some minor audio stuttering that some games have even when you have the CPU clock to 70%. Certain games do run too fast when using 85% but lowering it to 84% would fix that.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 16, 2019)

I haven't used mine in a while but I'm sure I kept it at 84% for everything.


----------



## notimp (Jun 17, 2019)

Just finished the implementation of a MAME 2003, a CPS1/2/3, and a NEOGEO, full romset. With cover images.  Took freaking days to filter out duplicates.  (Using regex and a half automated approach.)

Impressions:






















































































The Namco 3D Games (Arcade Versions) run nowhere near full speed, but its still cool to have them on the system. 

All the other roms basically run fullspeed, if you choose the right emulator. 


Non Arcade screenshoots I had laying around: 









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Games implemented so far: 15.598 (on a 256GB thumbdrive)

And I still have a few systems left to do.  Once finished I'll still be below 20.000 tough. 

Playing one game by day - would take 55 years. 

With the total cost of the setup being at 60USD currently (including storage), this factors out to 0.3 cents cost per game.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jun 17, 2019)

notimp said:


> Just finished the implementation of a MAME 2003, a CPS1/2/3, and a NEOGEO, full romset. With cover images.  Took freaking days to filter out duplicates.  (Using regex and a half automated approach.)
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> ...



Love your setup


----------



## notimp (Jun 17, 2019)

Offtopic:

Tracked down a copy of a Snatcher MSX rom translation:





Played only on a PC so far (needs number keys 0-5 mapped as well as space and enter) - but the game is a vastly different experience from the Sega CD version. By todays sensibilities its almost unplayable. There are long load times between screens. Text scrolling is a tad slow. And if you play it in fast forward mode (which you will be tempted to), sound of course is distorted.

On the other hand - you are engaging much more with the text. 

If you've never played the game and have ever wondered, if you should play it on MSX - play the Sega CD version first.


----------



## ital (Jun 17, 2019)

Now that they are clearing these out real cheap is it worth grabbing one for emulation purposes? Also how is the lag? 

Canoe on the SNES Mini is really good in that respect and its the main reason why I won't install the rest of the crap on there as I find RetroArch introduces a palpable amount of lag just due to how it works (same reason I dislike the rPi) as I'm a "feel" gamer and can feel when its off and its just nasty.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Now that they are clearing these out real cheap is it worth grabbing one for emulation purposes? Also how is the lag?
> 
> Canoe on the SNES Mini is really good in that respect and its the main reason why I won't install the rest of the crap on there as I find RetroArch introduces a palpable amount of lag just due to how it works (same reason I dislike the rPi) as I'm a "feel" gamer and can feel when its off and its just nasty.



Canoe is only about ~80% compatible with SNES ROMs, many games that require precise S-SPC/SPC700 timing are completely broken with missing audio (Secret of Evermore, Earthworm Jim 2, Clay Fighter, etc), games with hi-res modes using 512 x 448 are broken, so I mean, I think people like crapping on RetroArch for completely unsubstantiated reasons *shrug*. Not really much choice, either low compat with Canoe or high compat with Snes9x 2010.


----------



## Vorde (Jun 17, 2019)

notimp said:


> Just finished the implementation of a MAME 2003, a CPS1/2/3, and a NEOGEO, full romset. With cover images.  Took freaking days to filter out duplicates.  (Using regex and a half automated approach.)
> 
> Games implemented so far: 15.598 (on a 256GB thumbdrive)
> 
> ...


How is Nintendo 64 emulation performance on these things? I don't currently have a setup to emulate the N64 on my UHD screen and have been looking at some


----------



## notimp (Jun 17, 2019)

KDFManiac just fixed 4 out of 6 N64 cores in the latest release and I havent tested them yet.

One below 720p resolution so far seems to be the max for most games - Zelda OOT runs full speed. So at 540p performance is not the greatest issue. Most games should work.

Once I've updated to the latest coreset I'll test more demanding games like KI Gold, but dont wait for it.

As 720p seems to be out of question the answer is most likely "good enough" for most games but more performance would be nicer. With N64 the more timeconsuming part is to try out several cores (emulators) with every rom if emulation issues arise. But thats always been an issue, and not one that you solve by throwing cpu power at it.


----------



## Vorde (Jun 17, 2019)

notimp said:


> KDFManiac just fixed 4 out of 6 N64 cores in the latest release and I havent tested them yet.
> 
> One below 720p resolution so far seems to be the max for most games - Zelda OOT runs full speed. So at 540p performance is not the greatest issue. Most games should work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I'm still better off running it off of my gaming laptop although it's not as convenient, thank you though


----------



## notimp (Jun 17, 2019)

It depends what you want out of it. 720p internal resolution scaling - its not beefy enough. Compatibility - is as good as on anything else out there - it depends on the cores. Can every N64 core run fullspeed at nativ (low) resolution? Yes.

Do all games just work flawlessly? No - they never do, its N64. If you need something to compare against - the most promising cores currently are Glupen and Mupen Plus Next - use any device that runs Retroarch and check against those.

People will never get a glowing endorsement of "everything runs well" for N64 games because emulation development was so fragmented. The rest is just - I've only tested maybe 4 N64 games for longer than a few minutes on the system - because until the latest release the best core (and a few others) were broken. Now they arent. Which means I'll look into it later.

Among the cores broken until a few days ago also was the most performant one - so maybe youll get full speed 720p output - it was close. Someone else update, and test.  I'll do it in due time. 

edit: Also controller lag is an issue with 8bitdo and N64 (using a PS4 controller). You  need both analog sticks to be mapped as analog sticks, whicht the 8bitdo only does in XPAD mode (green controller LED), and in XPAD mode, input lag is higher. Stil very playable - but doesnt feel perfect.

Other solutions such as wired PSone pad with wired USB adapter and Bleemsync 1.1 or other controllers might work better.

That said PS4 controller with 8bitdo wireless usb dongle is very, very good for about every other system that doesnt need true analog input (everything except N64 and DC) - in PS controller mode (Low input lag, Analog sticks are emulating digi cross input).


----------



## ital (Jun 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Canoe is only about ~80% compatible with SNES ROMs, many games that require precise S-SPC/SPC700 timing are completely broken with missing audio (Secret of Evermore, Earthworm Jim 2, Clay Fighter, etc), games with hi-res modes using 512 x 448 are broken, so I mean, I think people like crapping on RetroArch for completely unsubstantiated reasons *shrug*. Not really much choice, either low compat with Canoe or high compat with Snes9x 2010.



Good job all the games I want to play are in that 80% eh? As for Evermore wasn't there a Hi Res text patch that fixed it for Canoe? Also from what you've said I take it you're willing to accept RAs lag or just don't notice it as its a major thing for me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Good job all the games I want to play are in that 80% eh? As for Evermore wasn't there a Hi Res text patch that fixed it for Canoe? Also from what you've said I take it you're willing to accept RAs lag or just don't notice it as its a major thing for me.



Secret of Evermore doesn't use that mode 7, it uses SPC700 specific timing. Yoshi's island's emulation is messed up in Touch Fuzzy Get Dizzy, the BG layer isn't supposed to completely disappear when you touch the fuzzies, so yeah, that fuzzy effect is botched.  Seiken Densetsu 3/Trials of Mana hi-res font is botched as well, as it uses 512 x 244 res for the text boxes, so *shrug*. But again, people unnecessarily crap on RA for no reason.


----------



## ital (Jun 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Secret of Evermore doesn't use that mode 7, it uses SPC700 specific timing. Yoshi's island's emulation is messed up in Touch Fuzzy Get Dizzy, the BG layer isn't supposed to completely disappear when you touch the fuzzies, so yeah, that fuzzy effect is botched.  Seiken Densetsu 3/Trials of Mana hi-res font is botched as well, as it uses 512 x 244 res for the text boxes, so *shrug*. But again, people unnecessarily crap on RA for no reason.



Two words:

Input. Lag.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Two words:
> 
> Input. Lag.



*Shrug* I'm done anyway, trying to show my side of things is a waste of time.


----------



## ital (Jun 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> *Shrug* I'm done anyway, trying to show my side of things is a waste of time.



Of course it is when you keep on banging the drum you want to and totally ignore what the other person is saying! Keep quiet now and let someone else speak who actually reads.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 17, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Of course it is when you keep on banging the drum you want to and totally ignore what the other person is saying! Keep quiet now and let someone else speak who actually reads.



Whatever you say.


----------



## ital (Jun 17, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say.



Good boy!


----------



## notimp (Jun 18, 2019)

Made a little Snatcher Anthology on the Playstation Classic. 

Have fun. 




PS: I'm also working on a quick video for everyone out there that wants to know about performance on this thing.

I call i it the Arcade and the obscure.  And there is also a bit of Super Mario 64 in there - for performance gaging reasons - but the most obscure level possible. 

The video is currently rendering - I'll share it here as soon as it is finished.


----------



## notimp (Jun 18, 2019)

Part 1 of the the Arcade and the obscure is now online. I'm going through different systems so you can get an understanding how well they perform.



Part 2 (which has Super Mario 64 in it (on Glupen)) still will take about an hour to complete rendering.

hf

n.


----------



## notimp (Jun 18, 2019)

Part 2 with Super Mario 64 in the beginning is now online.


----------



## notimp (Jun 19, 2019)

The latest Retroboot release(v0.9)  is out. Structurally - everything works as it should . but default configs are a hot mess.

First - this is the first release of Retroboot that uses glcore as the default renderer. Why.
Performance on all N64 cores is worse than with gl set as the video core.
(Tested on the game resolution below 720p (core options) which is the one most people would want to run.)

Bellyclap.

Since only one set of shaders usually is manageable, it now comes with glcore shaders.

Bellyclap.

Mupen64Plus-Next core is still broken (Graphical glitches).

Bellyclap.

Cheats say they are working - but dont (not doublechecked).

Bellyclap.

Are idiots running this show? I'm asking for a friend.

All the worst decisions possible bundled into one - new users go eff yourselves.

Now. After a few settings changes - here are my findings.

Resolution one below 720p makes most N64 games run "good enough" on Mupen64Plus. The most performant core (Mupen64Plus Next) still is broken (?) on the device (tested with Super Mario 64 and Zelda OOT - grafical glitches.) 720p as render resolution even makes Mario 64 unplayable (stutter). Enabling threaded video processing doesnt help. As in no performance gains noticeable.

Which means - we now have Glupen and Mupen64plus (but not -next) cores available on the system to play in about 540p ish resolutions. Most N64 roms should run fine on this resolutions, on those two cores.

Fine means, that Zelda OOT still has the occasional stutter - maybe once on a while during cinematic pans - during gameplay its mostly fine - and you can still lower the resolution setting once more - to iron this out.

Not the best box for N64 emulation still. That said - Super Mario 64 runs perfectly on both Glupen and Mupen64Plus cores.


----------



## notimp (Jun 19, 2019)

Latest ScummVM core from KDFManiac still hasnt got support for Blade Runner in it.


----------



## notimp (Jun 19, 2019)

Games that are almost playable on the Playstation Classic (latest release of RetroBoot (for Autobleem)) - and then as a reward for making it to the end - some more demanding games, that are actually playable on the console.  (Including captured footage of Nintendo DS titles but starting with Persona 3 (PSP)  )

Have fun.


----------



## przemo_one (Jun 23, 2019)

Is this a topic where can I ask for help with my PSC?

Have a problem with RetroBoot for AutoBleem. I have a virgin PSC. It has in 2nd USB port AutoBleem with RetroBoot (4 AutoBleem) and that's it. While AutoBleem starts with no problem and I can play some other PSO games, then when starting RetroBoot my PSC crashes with red led blinking. Any ideas? Maybye first should I use RetroBoot standalone version or BleemSync for kernel patching?


----------



## notimp (Jun 23, 2019)

This topic should be fine. 

Need more info.

1. Try installing retroboot again (delete previous retroarch files/folders just to be sure.). Make sure you also copy over the file meant for the /rc folder (?) in the install package, not only the retroarch folder.
2. Make sure that you are using the RetroBoot for AutoBleem package.
3. Make sure you are using Autobleem v0.6.0 beta 2 with the latest release of RetroBoot for Autobleem (0.9).

if it still doesnt work -

4. Install Bleemsync 1.1.0 and the OTG kernel, buy an OTG adapter or cable (I use those : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  make sure to order a left angle if you want to use them as well, but you can use and OTG adapter or cable pretty much.) and now use the back usb port to power your USB drive - this we do to make sure that the USB drive doesnt have a flaky power issue. Also doing this, now every USB drive should work (no only low power ones - limitation anymore). Once the OTG kernel is installed, you can switch back to autobleem.

5. get a second USB stick (can be small) to test if it runs off of there - to test if your USB stick is corrupted, or fake (data loss). If it works from another USB stick - sadly back up and reformat, or exchange the USB stick altogether.


Your issue is not a common one - normally it should "just work".

Version incompatibility (make sure you install the versions listed (newest ones as of this moment)), or having forgotten to copy over the file for the /rc (?) folder (the thing beside the retroarch folder in the RetroBoot for Autobleem package) are the most likely culprits. If not, continue down the list.


----------



## przemo_one (Jun 23, 2019)

I know what's the problem now. I did download RetroBoot using JDownloader2 and it didn't unpack correctly. It skipped empty directories so my installation is incomplete. Thanks for your help. Must verify few downloads.


----------



## notimp (Jun 25, 2019)

RetroBoot (/for Autobleem or standalone) now also supports Drastic (standalone) for full speed NDS emulation. The implementation lets you use it as if it were a Retroarch core. Playlist support included.

It was released 4 days ago - I link it in here for reference. 

https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/c38nnx/release_drastic_launcher_for_retroboot/


----------



## przemo_one (Jun 29, 2019)

Would like to mention PSC just broke my SanDisk Cruzer Facet 32GB. It's detected now by PC (Win & Lin) as Read-only. Tried many things and no luck. Not looking for any support just want to warn you modding PSC is not completely safe for your drives. I'm using AutoBleem + RetroBoot for AB + Drastic up to date. Can't even create partition table...


----------



## VGA (Jun 30, 2019)

Were you using an OTG cable? Rhetorical question.


You should have been using an OTG cable.


----------



## przemo_one (Jul 1, 2019)

Plugged in USB2 not OTG.


----------



## VGA (Jul 2, 2019)

USB drives drop dead all the time.

Proper way to go about things is to install Bleemsync 1.1 with the custom kernel that adds OTG support. Then use an OTG cable. And you can then use whichever hack you want, you don't have to use Bleemsync.


----------



## notimp (Jul 2, 2019)

In anticipation of the remastered release, here is the end of disc 1 from Final Fantasy 8. (German version.)



edit: And here is a typical millennial support request - just for documentation purposes for posterity.
(How does Multi CD integration in Retroarch work? (for most cores))


----------



## notimp (Jul 6, 2019)

The utter inability to do anything properly in the emulation scene - hurts me brain again.

Performance figures for the Rasp Pi 4 running Retroarch Cores without a graphical frontend in memory are online:
https://old.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/c7j150/emulation_on_the_raspberry_pi_4_vs_rpi_3/

The tester tested. And then tested. And then tested. And then was very excited. Allthough he forgot to mention, what he actually tested.

He probably lists "max fps" figures, probably with threaded video enabled. But even interpreting those is freaking impossible - because he mostly used games that already exceed their max fps and uncapped performance varies widely depending on just a scene in a game.

I've tested maybe 10 games with the same cores the "we dont know what we are doing Pi4 testing crew" 'tested' -

and to the best of my ability to interpret what they actually were doing - here are some interesting tidbits about RaspPi 3, PS Classic, and Rasp Pi 4 performance.

The PS classic is within 13% to 30% of the performance window of the RaspPi 4 on Mame 2003, PSX and N64 games.

The RaspPi3 is pretty far behind. How far - is hard to tell (high variation in results with uncapped framerates), but higher two figures percentage value.

What this means in practice - probably - is that N64 games still arent being able to be run on the RaspPi 4 in more than double resolution. And even for double resolution you would still likely like more performance - for most of them.

The jury is still out on Dreamcast games, where "there are comments, that the Rasp Pi 4 runs many of them in full speed" which I still would want to doublecheck. My prediction would be that most of them would be edge cases based on the performance differences I saw - but that might be highly dependent on GPU performance, which seems to me better on the RaspPi 4.

Saturn is still a no go on all three platforms. (At the moment.)

So keep a close eye on how the RaspPi 4 performs with more complex Dreamcast games, and keep in mind that the relaunch (refresh) of the Nvidia Shield TV should happen sometime this year - which all things considered might be close to the RaspPi 4 in price (once you factor in case, and dongles, and...).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here are some figures for you.

Same cores used on both systems.

Tetris Grand Master 1:
21fps on the PS Classic, 24fps on the RaspPi4

Castlevania SOTN:
140FPS on the Pi3, 300FPS on the PS Classic (280 in other areas), 300 FPS on the Pi4

Final Fantasy 7:
155 on the Pi3, 300 on the PS Classic, 300 on the Pi4

Super Smash Brothers:
52 on the Pi3, 59 on the PS Classic, 60 on the Pi4 - but with frequent stutter in menu transitions, probably on all plattforms.

Goldeneye: FPS all over the place, performance probably close to the Pi4's - i bet still not playable on all platforms (check youtube videos for the Pi4 after a while - maybe I'm wrong, and they really "just needed to optimize some more" - but I doubt it).

Then there are the outliers -

Killer Instinct (Arcade): 100% more FPS on the Pi4 than on the PS Classic - still unplayable.
A more accurate NES core (Mesen): 100% more FPS on the Pi4 than on the PS Classic - full speed on the Pi4

So with those kinds of values its hard do see the Pi4 aceing more demand heavy Dreamcast Games - but then, maybe the bottleneck is GPU bound - and it can. Look for youtube videos after a while..


----------



## ital (Jul 7, 2019)

It seems the Shield TV still wears the crown then. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nvidia-shield-tv-as-an-emulation-box-best-or-better-options.541243/


----------



## lordelan (Jul 19, 2019)

notimp said:


> I've written it in here before - but I'll go over it one more time.
> 
> How to create Retroarch playlist files (.lpl) manually - but automated.
> 
> ...


This is the best method I saw until now. I did it very similar until now with a combination of notepad++ and Excel. 
Although I keep recommending playlist buddy to others, I prefer manual steps for myself.
However you're method is better and shorter than mine as you make use of the regular expressions in a better way (you used things I didn't know yet). So thx a lot for that.
You should feel free to copy paste that entire post of yours into an own thread in the tutorial section. It's a good and clear write up.


----------



## ital (Jul 20, 2019)

Great article here for those that wish to telnet into their PSC and replace the stock games/not use an external USB.

https://medium.com/@bertinjoseb/rep...ames-from-internal-memory-easily-e3307b09b0d8


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jul 20, 2019)

It does work! I've tried it myself!

https://kiblitzing.blogspot.com/2019/07/nothin-up-my-sleeve.html

Now the big question is this... can the system's internal emulator be replaced with something more competent? I thought somebody said it could... I just need to find the details.

(Also, damn do I wish this thing had an SD card slot. Didn't someone hack the phony I/O port to offer that functionality?)


----------



## ital (Jul 21, 2019)

Excellent little mod here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...er_button_to_retroarch_in_3_seconds_internal/

Really smooth how it bypasses all of the splash screens and goes straight to Retro so quickly. Instructions and videos at the link, anyone tried it yet?


Are there any other mods/tweaks flying around for the PSC?


----------



## przemo_one (Jul 22, 2019)

*AutoBleem 0.6.0 beta3 released *


> *Release Notes:*
> 
> EvoUI: In the game menu you can now set a USB game to be a favorite.
> 
> ...


source:

```
https://github.com/screemerpl/cbleemsync/releases
```


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Regarding the hack to replace games on your PS Classic: is there a convenient way to remove the games that use multiple discs? It looks like you'd have to rebuild the database to make that happen, since there are entries for each disk.


----------



## ital (Jul 24, 2019)

Which version/number of MAME Rom sets works best with RA on the PSC please?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 24, 2019)

If it's MAME 2003 then it'll be the 0.78 set.


----------



## ital (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks had a feeling that might be the case but was unsure due to the different cores. Is MAME 2003 the best for compatibility/performance?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 24, 2019)

I think it's usually that one or 2000 (0.37b5) for the older games and 2010 (0.139) for newer.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jul 26, 2019)

Slight issue with the system. I kind of thought games weren't running at the proper speed, and it turns out I was right... they're much faster if you run them in the PCSX emulator included in RetroArch. I've replaced the internal emulator with the one in Bleemsync, ran the emulator included with Autobleem, and changed the CPU clock setting in PCSX.cfg to 54, yet I'm still noticing a gap in performance. What's happening, and how do I fix it?


----------



## ital (Jul 26, 2019)

Say if you find a good retropie setup/rom selection that you wish to transfer to the PSC, how would one go about it?


----------



## g4r37h (Jul 28, 2019)

I just cannot get the FTP or Telnet to work. Both just hang before timing out.

I've followed the steps exactly and even gone a little further to also install BleemSync, thinking perhaps that step had been accidentally missed from the guide.

But NOPE! Despite everything else working fine, neither Telnet nor FTP will work. Which is a bitch because the whole reason I started this in the first place was to replace the stock games.

Anyone got any ideas please?


----------



## ital (Jul 28, 2019)

Have you checked firewalls/driver issues? Also sometimes the USB cable in question can make a difference so try switching that out and see what kicks.


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Jul 28, 2019)

g4r37h said:


> I just cannot get the FTP or Telnet to work. Both just hang before timing out.
> 
> I've followed the steps exactly and even gone a little further to also install BleemSync, thinking perhaps that step had been accidentally missed from the guide.
> 
> ...


Have you tried installing a USB driver?

https://developer.samsung.com/galaxy/others/android-usb-driver-for-windows


----------



## g4r37h (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks for getting back to me, guys.

Through trial and error, it seems MacOS doesn't like it. I took the same console and cable to a Windows machine and it connected immediately. Took it back to the Mac and nope.

Guess I'll be editing my games on the Windows machine!


----------



## ital (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah, Windows seems to be the standard deal for modding. Try installing Parallels, it works really well.



Anyone know how to make playlists with the database quickly as they take ages to scan on the PSC?


----------



## notimp (Jul 29, 2019)

ArugulaZ said:


> Slight issue with the system. I kind of thought games weren't running at the proper speed, and it turns out I was right... they're much faster if you run them in the PCSX emulator included in RetroArch. I've replaced the internal emulator with the one in Bleemsync, ran the emulator included with Autobleem, and changed the CPU clock setting in PCSX.cfg to 54, yet I'm still noticing a gap in performance. What's happening, and how do I fix it?


https://old.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/comments/aa2d5q/finding_the_optimal_clock_speed/

Something along these lines. (There a case is mentioned, when games break their intended fps ceilings - but normally they shouldnt.) Thats really the only major difference (retroarch extreme core afair defaulting to cpu clock 75), between stock and retroarch cores that could explain it.

Have region set to auto, dont force NTSC on PAL games (that would produce similar issues). Have CPU clock at 54% (if thats default on non optimized cores, dont remember off the top of my head  ) at first. Try to force PAL on PAL games, and see if that solves it (core options, while a game is running).

Retroarch cores and stock emulation are based on the same emulation, so there shouldnt be differences of that magnitude in emulation.

What you are experiencing isn't a common issue. 


I'm running PAL FF8 with FORCE NTSC, and 85% CPU clock (which would break the frame limiter, if I didn't use force NTSC), and the result is a faster running game (than the original PAL version), with little to no audio distortion  (I don't hear it) - so in my book thats a positive. In games like Legend of Dragoon, when setting the PAL version to NTSC, audio distortion is clearly there - and again, the game runs 'too fast'. Try forcing PAL in that circumstance.

Also - in Retroarch (Autobleem), there are several PCSXRearmed cores, but then - if you started with the extreme coreset - it will have populated settings - which other cores will use as well. You could load up one of the more 'stock' ones, and then use the start button in core options, while a game is running, while highlighting every option individually - to reset that option to that cores default. Just so you see, what settings changed between KDFMManiac 'extreme' version of that core, and a more stock one. Should mostly be emulated CPU speed, but maybe there are others.

Also try disabling vsync (Video Options) to see if it is related to your issues.

None of the potential causes should require you to switch to the stock emualtion core permanently (although thats not necessarily bad either..  ) is what I'm saying. Get to know core options, and what they are doing.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jul 29, 2019)

What seemed to work for me was going into the options (select and tri) and changing the region setting from "auto" to "NTSC." There's an immediate difference in the speed of games like Street Fighter EX. These games are NTSC, yet they were running at PAL speeds until I specifically told the system to run them as NTSC. Auto wasn't good enough for whatever reason.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 29, 2019)

ArugulaZ said:


> What seemed to work for me was going into the options (select and tri) and changing the region setting from "auto" to "NTSC." There's an immediate difference in the speed of games like Street Fighter EX. These games are NTSC, yet they were running at PAL speeds until I specifically told the system to run them as NTSC. Auto wasn't good enough for whatever reason.


It might be down to filenames as I know that's what the stock emulator uses to determine whether to run at PAL or NTSC speed.


----------



## notimp (Jul 29, 2019)

ArugulaZ said:


> What seemed to work for me was going into the options (select and tri) and changing the region setting from "auto" to "NTSC." There's an immediate difference in the speed of games like Street Fighter EX. These games are NTSC, yet they were running at PAL speeds until I specifically told the system to run them as NTSC. Auto wasn't good enough for whatever reason.


Strange indeed.

You can save individual game configuration files in retroarch for every game. So you only have to do that once.


----------



## notimp (Jul 30, 2019)

mclassic (real time image post processing chip and upscaler (the thing your TV does, but more of it)) is now on 'sale' on indigogo.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mclassic-the-first-plug-play-graphics-processor/x/2780839#/

Marketing is highly cringe, and suspect - but it does something.  (Anti aliasing, sharpening, removing some boka (depth of field) blur.)

Read up here (https://gbatemp.net/threads/mclassic.542453/), watch youtube comparison videos on Switch, Xbox One, and PC (most meaningful material shown for comparisons sake), watch the Linus tech tip on it - know what you are getting into, but for all its worth - I bought one for my PS Classic (and other usecases).

Can also be used to squish a 16:9 HDMI signal to 4:3 (but in that case with undefeatable post processing). (Might be another rare usecase for CRT gamers).

edit: Thanks to Adam Koralik, we have video samples of different generations of retro consoles on that after market scaler now. 



Remember, that the PS Classic will always output 720p, so the output might not scale as effectively. But at the same time, you also could double the internal render resolution on 3D games - giving it better wireframe models to work with. 

edit: FYI on the Indigogo comments page they have actually a person able to answer the technical questions in terms of signal standards.  https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...g-play-graphics-processor/x/2780839#/comments
Thats only so funny, because the entire rest of the PR around the product is horribly bad.  As in the main evangelist doesnt even know what he's talking about.


----------



## darkrettich (Aug 18, 2019)

notimp said:


> For those of you who might have missed it - it is possible to run LibCrypt protected games on the stock PS Classic emulator, without patching them using patches that sometimes have their own intro screens which might ruin the feeling of owning a PS Classic, just a little...
> 
> You can do so by using the .sbi files linked in here:
> // LINK removed //
> ...



I am forced to some issues here - maybe someone can help me out or solved this already:

_Setting: PSC with BleemSync 1.1, no USB dongle attached while playing (just for FTP), games on internal flash, non-SBI-Games work well, Issues at FF8 PAL (SBI needed), internal emulator updated (I think it's V1.5 - the version which comes with BleemSync 1.1), games are named by their SLES-number without space_

I've modified the internal flash to boot FF8 from there, added the SBI-files correctly and started the game from Stock UI.
_SBI is checked before displaying publisher screen -> if SBi-check fails the display stays black after PS-Logo._
When booting from Stock UI the SBI check fails and the display stays black after PS Logo. At this point it is possible to open emulator menu (SELECT + triangle), go to PCSX menu -> load cd image -> and reload correct image by pressing x -> now SBI check works and game starts.

What is the difference between the two methods? Why doesn't the game start normal when starting from Stock UI? Maybe someone solved. Thank you for your help.


----------



## notimp (Aug 18, 2019)

Make sure the .sbi file name extension is written in lowercase (or at least the same as the .bin/.cue extensions (both lowercase preferred)). I remember that that was an issue at one point, that got reported.

Also doublecheck the contents of the .cue files at this point. It could be that default loads a .cue sheet, that doesnt find the .bin, and that loading from within the emulator loads the .bin directly or first, or cycles through both.

The cue files you can simply edit in any texteditor (use notepad++ in windows (freeware/open source) - in case line endings are an issue (shouldnt be)). Use the 'schematic' of the one I provided below as reference.
--

I've never replaced games on the internal storage - so I cant help you there for sure, but with both autobleem, as well as the hack I used before that (which was very stock oriented when I did, so probably didnt replace much except for disc filepaths) - booting into FF8 (stored on USB) never was an issue, once the .sbi files were in place.

So I should have used the original version of the stock emulator as well as an updated one (Autobleem modifies its version (bilinear filtering on off from the triangle menu) - and from both it booted straight into the game, once the .sbi files were present.

Here are a few pointers for you to check:
(All from an autobleem USB installation)

Filenames (files in my autobleem games folder):
(Without the |____ part - thats just a visualization for 'file in folder' )

```
.
|____pcsx.cfg
|____Game.ini
|____SLES-02082.lic
|____SLES-02082.png
|____SLES-02082.bin
|____SLES-12082.cue
|____SLES-12082.bin
|____SLES-22082.cue
|____SLES-22082.bin
|____SLES-32082.cue
|____SLES-32082.bin
|____SLES-22082.sbi
|____SLES-32082.sbi
|____SLES-02082.sbi
|____SLES-12082.sbi
|____SLES-02082.cue
|____Final Fantasy VIII (G) CD4.cue
|____Final Fantasy VIII (G) CD3.cue
|____Final Fantasy VIII (G) CD2.cue
|____Final Fantasy VIII (G) CD1.cue
|____Final Fantasy VIII (G).m3u
```
The named .cue and .m3u files are just for custom retroarch playlists - they are nothing you need.  psx.cfg also afair is only in the folder in an Autobleem environment.

Content of the game.ini

```
[Game]
Automation=1
Discs=SLES-02082,SLES-12082,SLES-22082,SLES-32082
Highres=0
Imagetype=0
Memcard=SONY
Players=1
Publisher=Squaresoft
Title=Final Fantasy VIII (G)
Year=1999
```
Some of those entries are specific to Autobleem, use only the lines that are a thing in stock as well.

Contents of one of the .cue files:

```
FILE "SLES-02082.bin" BINARY
  TRACK 01 MODE2/2352
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
```

MD5 hashes for the .sbi files:

```
MD5 (SLES-02082.sbi) = dafe69d84c76ab0983aac51447a85bd0
MD5 (SLES-12082.sbi) = dafe69d84c76ab0983aac51447a85bd0
MD5 (SLES-22082.sbi) = dafe69d84c76ab0983aac51447a85bd0
MD5 (SLES-32082.sbi) = dafe69d84c76ab0983aac51447a85bd0
```
Oh yeah, they are identical.. 

MD5 hashes for my bin files (german version of the game):

```
MD5 (SLES-02082.bin) = 0cdcc6e178faba38e576484024385a03
MD5 (SLES-12082.bin) = 6a8bf29ba19153e9b7e3e3582810cf4f
MD5 (SLES-22082.bin) = e33a8a7702e2ea05cee54b74ac517514
MD5 (SLES-32082.bin) = a87e9ac7111f2eeee3ceea9197bd8be4
```

Thats all I can think about - good luck.


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 18, 2019)

darkrettich said:


> I am forced to some issues here - maybe someone can help me out or solved this already:
> 
> _Setting: PSC with BleemSync 1.1, no USB dongle attached while playing (just for FTP), games on internal flash, non-SBI-Games work well, Issues at FF8 PAL (SBI needed), internal emulator updated (I think it's V1.5 - the version which comes with BleemSync 1.1), games are named by their SLES-number without space_
> 
> ...



I heard that AutoBleem is much simpler to use than BleemSync


----------



## ArugulaZ (Aug 18, 2019)

I wouldn't go back to Bleemsync, that's for sure.


----------



## ital (Aug 23, 2019)

Anyone know how come some MAME cores have the L2 menu that allows you to change dipswitches/settings etc.. and some (notably FBA) don't? Also how do you get this menu access as you can't select it from controller mapping.


----------



## przemo_one (Aug 24, 2019)

darkrettich said:


> I am forced to some issues here - maybe someone can help me out or solved this already:
> 
> _Setting: PSC with BleemSync 1.1, no USB dongle attached while playing (just for FTP), games on internal flash, non-SBI-Games work well, Issues at FF8 PAL (SBI needed), internal emulator updated (I think it's V1.5 - the version which comes with BleemSync 1.1), games are named by their SLES-number without space_
> 
> ...


Stock UI doesn't load SBI. Emulator itself does - simple. Riddle me this riddle me that:
I have a slight problem with BUGS BUNNY & TAZ - TIME BUSTERS - [SLES-02896] (Pal). When playing by AutoBleem's PCSX pickture is fine but emulator displays info similar to: "Running NTSC using BIOS". However while using RetroArch any core pickture is shaking so it's unplayable. What's the problem?


----------



## darkrettich (Aug 25, 2019)

notimp said:


> Make sure the .sbi file name extension is written in lowercase (or at least the same as the .bin/.cue extensions (both lowercase preferred)). I remember that that was an issue at one point, that got reported.
> 
> Also doublecheck the contents of the .cue files at this point. It could be that default loads a .cue sheet, that doesnt find the .bin, and that loading from within the emulator loads the .bin directly or first, or cycles through both.
> 
> ...



This description solved my issues - there were problems in my *.cue-files after renaming the *.bin-file. Thank you for helping out.

Conclusion:
-> When replacing games in stock-UI the Emulator loads the *.cue-file (which I should have known).
-> *.cue-files can easily be restored by programs like IsoBuster. 
-> All SBI-games I tested are working now. The Game-ini-file is not necessary in my case (maybe Autobleem needs this file).


----------



## notimp (Aug 25, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> Anyone know how come some MAME cores have the L2 menu that allows you to change dipswitches/settings etc.. and some (notably FBA) don't? Also how do you get this menu access as you can't select it from controller mapping.


https://retropie.org.uk/forum/topic/1046/dipswitches-in-fba

FBA and mame are two different emulators so they behave differently. 

For neogeo games specifically, use unibios (http://unibios.free.fr/download.html - rename it so the emulator would pick it up as a bios - delete other neogeo bioses potentially to make sure it picks up unibios. Bios select option in FBA didnt work in my case. Might have not named it the right way for that.) This will then allow you to enter region, dip switch, aes/mvs during the bios boot screen by pressing a specific key combo, and f.e. cheats for neogeo games in game, by pressing another key combo. 

Takes some time to figure out - you can do it. 

edit: here is a turotial for it (in german) https://github.com/recalbox/recalbox-os/wiki/NeoGeo-UniBIOS-(DE) (use google translate on it - should be enough.  )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



neblyn said:


> Stock UI doesn't load SBI. Emulator itself does - simple. Riddle me this riddle me that:
> I have a slight problem with BUGS BUNNY & TAZ - TIME BUSTERS - [SLES-02896] (Pal). When playing by AutoBleem's PCSX pickture is fine but emulator displays info similar to: "Running NTSC using BIOS". However while using RetroArch any core pickture is shaking so it's unplayable. What's the problem?


Not sure what the info message is you are getting.

Anyhow - the emulators in both instances are basically the same - so ts hard to imagine any stark differences like that. PCSXRearmed (the emulator core) in retroarch can be tweaked and has more options though. While the game is running go into core option (where you f.e. can turn advanced resolution on or off) and play with the settings there - there should be something that solves your issue.  You can also force the game to be output at pal speeds there, if you press start on any menu item there it should reset back to default.

Afair stock emulator has frameskip enabled by default, while retroarch has not - that could be the difference.

edit: Any core picture (even f.e. SNES?) is shaking? Well - that should not be happening... Shaking as in how? What. Is your TV 60Hz compatible (not from 1998?) - I have all the questions.  (I don't know what is happening here..  (Make a video?  streamable.com allows you to upload without an account.  )


----------



## przemo_one (Aug 25, 2019)

The info message I'm getting is what's PCSX displays after pressing SELECT + Triangle. The game is Pal, but it says NTSC and no glitch there. In RetroArch image shakes like jumps up and down very fast. If forced to play in NTSC it jumps even faster. If forced from Auto to Pal then no difference. My TV is 22' LCD SAMSUNG. Have no problem with other PSX games and other systems.


----------



## notimp (Aug 25, 2019)

neblyn said:


> The info message I'm getting is what's PCSX displays after pressing SELECT + Triangle. The game is Pal, but it says NTSC and no glitch there. In RetroArch image shakes like jumps up and down very fast. If forced to play in NTSC it jumps even faster. If forced from Auto to Pal then no difference. My TV is 22' LCD SAMSUNG. Have no problem with other PSX games and other systems.


Yeah, 60Hz is not the issue then. (All LCD Panels in the last 15 years basically are 60Hz/120Hz panels.) What happens if you set the 'stock' emulator to PAL in the select+triangle menu? (If it works then, you have wat you want.  (game should start running at pal speeds instantly).)


----------



## ital (Aug 25, 2019)

What are the most intense arcade games your can run flawlessly on the PSC? I tried Progear and that works perfectly, anything else?


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone help me please, or give me ideas to try.

My PS1 games are eBoot.pdp format, as I also have a Vita with a SD2VITA card.

I've got my PSC flashed using an old USB on the front. Now have an OTG cable and use a different (bought Gb) USB.

I use BleemSync v1.1 and all loads ok. I've copied the eBoot into the game name folder in the transfer folder.

On boot BleemSync syncs the files from the text on screen, but it's not showing them on the home screen. One actually does show, but it won't start (Fade to black), others just not even on the home screen.

If I plug the USB into my computer, BleemSync seems to have synced them into the games folder and started to name them 1,2,3 etc.

So is it my eBoot that are no good? They work fine in Vita. Do you need any other files in the folder?

Thanks


----------



## notimp (Aug 29, 2019)

First off, I cant stress enough - how 'correct' in my book the thing you already did is.

Use an old (small, slow, drawing less power, being compatible with the PS Classics front right USB port) USB drive, to install the OTG kernel using Bleemsync (read the bleemsync installation tutorial). Then use a 2+USD OTG adapter, with a USB drive that can now use much more power with the back USB port.

Much less hassle with failed writes, much higher USB stick compatibility, higher storage space (bigger USB drives) compatibility, ...
--

Now as for your answer - Bleemsync isnt drag and drop - see:


> *Q: How do I add multidisc games to BleemSync?*
> A: For games in bin/cue: Make sure all of the files are in the same folder. Select all of the bin and cue files. The amount of discs you have must match the original game or it will confuse the scraper. Ex: Lunar Silver Star Story Complete has 2 game discs and a 3rd documentary disc. You must still have the 3rd disc for the scraper to recognize it.
> For games in pbp format: simply select the game.
> 
> ...


Have you done that?

You can also do that using https://github.com/elierodrigue/PSClassicTool/releases/ if you dont want to use the bleemsync web based browser tool.

If you dont want to - at all, autobleem _is_ drag and drop (just put files into folders). Use autobleem instead.

If you dont want to and still have issues with .pbp files - use PSX2PSP v1.4.2 to convert them back into .bin/.cue format again. And start from there.


----------



## Advokaten (Sep 1, 2019)

notimp said:


> Now as for your answer - Bleemsync isnt drag and drop


False. BleemSync very much is drag and drop.
Read the section "How to use *the new BleemSync ‘Drag’n’Drop’ transfer method*" at https://modmyclassic.com/bleemsync/.
It's been available since 1.1 was released.


----------



## Hekel (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey There, i wanted to Show off my newest Hardware Mod. its a Namco Arcade Stick for the Playstation Classic! And yes it works on the main UI (Stock) and on RetroArch ;-). Maybe someone else have a cool Mod that he likes to Show?


----------



## Hekel (Sep 8, 2019)

If someone is interested to make a PSC Controller mod like i did, spare youre time and take my pinout sheet xD.


----------



## ital (Sep 16, 2019)

EmulationStation is getting ported to PSC:



That should be really interesting as it means Amiga will now be preconfigured. Also the sound emulation on Sega MD stuff sounds a lot better on the PSC than the new Mini along with it having better shaders/scanlines as well. Check Comix Zone for yourself from the new DF Mini video and compare it to the PSC not to mention the immense amount of baked in lag with the Mini/delayed sound effects.

Seeing as M2 worked on that and the PCE Mini I'm not expecting that much from either machine as the PSC just knocks it out of the park with its emulation quality across loads of platforms. 

Also anyone who has preordered a Sega Mini you'd be best holding off as they'll be around 30% cheaper in a month as they haven't allocated anywhere near what they wanted to. I doubt they'll go £20 low like the PSC but the RRP was already overpriced so you should see them for £50 new in a few. 

PCE Mini on the other hand I think will become a collectible and only go up in price as Konami are tight.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Sep 17, 2019)

Emulation Station would be great for Autobleem too! (I hope someone is considering it, anyway.)


----------



## ital (Sep 17, 2019)

I'd guess thats a given once its ported over as I only use BleemSync for its OTG support but run Autobleem. 

Gotta say that I'm really impressed with the PSC as its pretty much a modern day OG Xbox in terms of emulation quality once you get used to the ins and outs of RetroA which has its own curve but for £20 its a great investment and easily the best all in one emulation device out there at the moment.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 18, 2019)

I cancelled both pre-orders a while ago and after seeing what M2 has done I'm glad I did. I still want them just for collecting but it will be at bargain bin prices (I agree that probably won't happen with the PCE.. but I'll take the chance as a hundred quid is a joke).


----------



## ital (Sep 25, 2019)

wat


----------



## przemo_one (Oct 6, 2019)

How well PSP games work on PSC? Can I play for example Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep?

and

Which WiFi adapters are compatible with BleemSync 1.2?


----------



## Vorde (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey guys, I read through most of this thread (admittedly not every page) and I have a few questions when it comes to the Playstation Classic. Aside from the Reddit group, does GBATemp plan on creating it's own sub-forum for this device? I think it's a missed oppourtunity on increasing traffic to this page and new potential users. 
With that being said I have a PSC that's using Bleemsync with a 256GB SSD via USB 2.0 and it works... somewhat. I have got to the point where I can get it to load games from it, but a lot of times PCSX_ReARMed that the PSC comes with doesn't load games properly, or has graphical glitches. Are there ways to interact with the settings of the emulator somewhere to help increase compatibility? 
Are there other cores that I can use without launching RetroArch? Are there other cores for PSX games I should be trying out?
Sorry for all the random questions, I appreciate any help with it


----------



## yadspi (Oct 8, 2019)

Vorde said:


> Hey guys, I read through most of this thread (admittedly not every page) and I have a few questions when it comes to the Playstation Classic. Aside from the Reddit group, does GBATemp plan on creating it's own sub-forum for this device? I think it's a missed oppourtunity on increasing traffic to this page and new potential users.
> With that being said I have a PSC that's using Bleemsync with a 256GB SSD via USB 2.0 and it works... somewhat. I have got to the point where I can get it to load games from it, but a lot of times PCSX_ReARMed that the PSC comes with doesn't load games properly, or has graphical glitches. Are there ways to interact with the settings of the emulator somewhere to help increase compatibility?
> Are there other cores that I can use without launching RetroArch? Are there other cores for PSX games I should be trying out?
> Sorry for all the random questions, I appreciate any help with it


I DMd a couple of mods about it since SNES launched and got no answer or dedicated sub-forum.


----------



## MKKhanzo (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi guys, Im new to the PS Mini scene. I sucesfully have retroarch and a bunch of stuff. Using AutoBleem.

Can I put retroarch using autobleem as my startup or default app? I mean, I dont want it to start at the autobleem screen, but directly to RA?

Thx in advance!

EDIT: Nevermind! Quickboot option!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Should I buy it ? I know it is an emulator of PCSX but I am not sure if I should. I want to hack it but... it is actually PCSX emulator that I am so disappointed about. Hmmm.. I don't know. I only care about Rockman/MegaMan and Castlevania games on it. Or staying with an emulator on macOS/PC desktop? I have Sega Mega Drive Mini, SNES Mini, and NES mini. All are PALs and my collection that I grew up when I was teenager. Decision, decision.


----------



## przemo_one (Nov 17, 2019)

Is there a guide how to install RetroArch internally?


----------



## Uiaad (Nov 17, 2019)

neblyn said:


> Is there a guide how to install RetroArch internally?



There are guides out there,but given the frequency that things are updated and amount of space available on the PSC, you are better off sticking to running it from a flash drive. Not to mention the chances that you will end up with a paperweight if you do something wrong


----------



## przemo_one (Nov 30, 2019)

Just updated to RetroBoot 0.10.1 and noticing Dreamcast emulation slowdown on Flycast and Reicast cores comparing to 0.9 version. Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## notimp (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok, there are two things potentially ongoing. One is that the devs switched the default renderer from gl to glcore a while back, and in all cores that are performance limited I noticed a decrease in performance after that. If you switch back to gl (core options video), it might give you back the performance delta. That said, they are now bundling filters/shaders for gl and not glcore - so in addition you might have to hunt down the filters/shaders folder of an older version as well.

The second thing of course is to pay attention to threaded video (video settings) being enabled or not.

Apart from that I didnt do performance comparisons between those versions, so there might still be a delta, but its wort trying to play with those settings first.


----------



## przemo_one (Mar 21, 2020)

Can someone provide fast download link for Project Eris? The one from modmyclassic takes ages to download. Thanks

;edit
Never mind. Fault of my isp.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 17, 2020)

Ok,

I have installed latest Project Eris and have almost everything working i want. BUT

- After installing the Wolfenstein SDL mod, Where do i put the WL6 (Wolfenstein 3D) and SOD/SD* (Spear of Destiny) files on the usb stick?

Thanks

_(I only use my PS Classic for PS1/PSP/NDS games and trying now some game ports out
I also use my SNES Mini only for Nintendo games (GB/GBC/GBA/NES/SNES/VB/Pokemon Mini and G&W) also around 10 ScummVM games)
(Next week my Megadrive Mini should arrive in the mail)_


----------



## przemo_one (May 19, 2020)

Anyone knows how connect to ftp on PSC Project Eris 0.9.5 modded? I'm using USB cable. Trying on Windows and GNU Linux. Can connect to telnet server. The problem is I can't get directory listing from the ftp remote host. Happens with Explorer cmd/ftp FileZilla WinSCP and gFTP. For some reason Edge Chromium gets listing properly and I can browse and download files. Can't upload them. Was fine while ago with BleemSync 1.2.0. Please help ;-)

:just found out
in order to connect use port 22 in sftp mode. tested with Project Eris 1.0.0 (169.254.215.100, root, port *22*)
:just read-only (perhaps because pendrive plugged in gaadata set to mount ro)


----------



## Tomtani1 (Oct 25, 2020)

The Playstation Classic turned out to be a great system.  I bought one 1 year ago at Target for $15 usd.  I was not particularly interested in the Playstation Classic very much because I already had the PS Vita and Playstation TV.  But for $15 usd, it was almost free so I picked one up from the store.  I only used it once and put it away.  When I read about Project Eris 1.0 recently, I set it up along with Retroarch.  I used the pcsx_rearmed core/emulator within Retroarch to play my favorite Playstation games and they worked great.  The best part of having the Retroarch setup is running the arcade emulator MAME 2003 Plus.  The MAME 2003 Plus roms run very well.  Among the mini consoles that have been released in the past several years, I think that the Playstation Classic with its Quad Core cpu running at 1.5 GHz has the most powerful hardware among the mini consoles and it is perfect for doing Retroarch emulations.  The Playstation Classic turned out to be a great system despite its initial bad showings and bad reviews when it first came out 2 years ago.  I am using my Playstation Classic a lot these days.


----------



## przemo_one (Dec 31, 2020)

Anyone get Mediatek USB WiFi dongle to work with BleemSync/Project Eris?

:never mind done


----------



## XDel (Apr 18, 2021)

Where is "Double resolution on/off" located in the pcsx config file?


----------

